# Show us your bikes (pedal)



## kennym999

Ive recently re ignited my love of two wheels which has led to me hamering the crdit card for this










Also have a specialized allez road bike. So thats mine, now post yours.


----------



## badly_dubbed

My Orange 5 SE

Colour Fools Gold 
Fork Fox 32 TALAS RLC 100-12-140
R shock Fox Float RP23 Mojo HooDoo tuned
R Mech Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon
F Mech Shimano XT 
Shifters Shimano XTR R Fire + Titanium bolt kit
ChainSet Race Face Deus XC X Type 
BB RaceFace X-Type Team
Pedals DMR V12 Magnesium + Titanium grubsrews
Cassette SRAM PG990 Redwin Red
Chain SRAM PC991, SRAM Powerlink
Brakes Hope Mono Mini Pro 160/160 Carbon levers,Titanium bolt kit
Fibrax Sintered pads
Hubs Hope Pro 2 
Hope QR pack
Rims Mavic XM819 UST 
Spoke DT Swiss Competition S/S Black 
Tyres Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST/Panaracer Cinder 2.1
Headset Hope 
Stem Thomson X4 Elite
S Post Thomson Elite 
Saddle Fizik Gobi XM Kium rails
Bars Easton MonkeyLite XC Carbon
Grips Strange Lockons


----------



## kennym999

Very nice


----------



## badly_dubbed

cheers


----------



## Mixman

Puts my £100 Toys 'R' Us special that I use to shame, both of them.

I'm due to get a new bike soon through the cycle to work scheme as I am racking up some serious miles and it's wearing out quickly!

I do have a Specialized that I use as well but not often as that is in Sheffield and most of my time is in Hull.


----------



## chrisibiza

I had an Orange 223, Giant AC and a Base SJ26 a few years ago and then I got my car, sold everything and I now work in a bike shop and couldn't resist another bike so here are a few of mine.......

My Orange when I had it a few years ago....









and all 3 bikes (all now sold)









My Lapierre Froggy 518 which I own now.

























Still looks like new as ive barely had a chance to use it and I may have also fell off a few weeks ago on my 1st proper time out on it and fractured my ribs.

**In future I need to remember I havn't been on a bike in a few years and not pull on the brakes before a jump and then not get stopped in time and hit it anyway and end up with a saddle stuck in my chest**

The bike will get used sometime and I will be hitting big jumps again soon!


----------



## T25DOC

Very nice!!! that's one expense toy....for something with no engine!!


----------



## kennym999

Love the styling of the lappierre bike.


----------



## Summit Detailing

I've just got back into the whole MTB scene after a good number of years away.

Bought one of these before Xmas as it seemed like the best spec for the £.
Not quite upto the standards set above but it's perfect for what I want it for:thumb:

http://cyclologique.com/boutique/catalog/images/T2K9_CINDERCONE.jpg


----------



## Mixman

As said before, this is my £100 Toys 'R' Us special. It's creaking and groaning more and more and the oil just isn't working as good as it used to! But it has done 375 miles since the beginning of February so not too bad. I did upgrade the headset and bars as the others just rusted to death!

I've also got a Specialized Hard Tail. Not sure of the exact model but I bought some Megura Julie, is that the name? Still very new to MTB, hydraulic disc brakes but my fitness isn't up to much off roading yet.


----------



## Coops

Picked up one of these at the end of 2008 at a knock down price, last one in the shop:










Summary of spec:
A1 Premium Aluminum frame, disc only, double butted TT, ORE DT, externally relieved head tube, reinforced disc mount, forged dropouts 
SR Suntour SF7-XCM-HLO Fork, with 100mm travel, lockout, abd 30mm Hi-Ten stanchions
Avid BB5 brakes, mechanical disc, 6" G2 Clean Sweep rotor
Shimano FCM-341-8 crankset, Octalink Spline, replaceable rings
Specialized/Alex HRD 26 rims, double wall disc w/ eyelets
Specialized Resolution tires, 26x2.1", 60TPI, wire bead


----------



## PaulGTI

Not a brand that usually gets much positive mention, but I have done a fair few miles on this along tow paths and a bit of off road, and done te "Follow the dog" trail over Canock chase a few times too, without problem. They even built it right for me.










The additions I have made are bottle and cage, mini pump, saddle bag (to carry spare innertube, tyre levers, scab puncture patches, chain tool, multi tool and chain links) and a cateye wireless vectra computer. EDIT: and spd pedals

All in all, Im happy with it


----------



## gherkin

This was my road bike last year (now on the turbo) bit of an action shot i'm afraid 










My current steed (excuse the mess in the background):


----------



## chunkytfg

gherkin said:


> This was my road bike last year (now on the turbo) bit of an action shot i'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current steed (excuse the mess in the background):


FInally some proper bikes!:thumb: None of this mud plugging rubbish.

*I'll sort a pic of mine out later!


----------



## gherkin

I do have a MTB that i built and used to race but since turning to Tri its not been used for a couple of years and is in need of a decent overall.....but any money i have seems to disappear into the world of Tri!!


----------



## Edward101

Well heres my bike, Charge Blender, love the bike, shame it hasn't been ridden for ages but will start using it again soon. Ooh and seat isnt usually that low down, just I took these photos after spraying the rims and fitting new bits and pieces to it :thumb:





































Its actually been polished with SRP and then got 2 coats of AG HD Wax on atm :lol:


----------



## Mixman

Specialized is over in Hull now getting used!


----------



## chunkytfg

As promised earlier. It's an awful pic as the camera on my phone is hopeless but it's a Quest winter/audax bike with full 105 compact double set up on it. Normally it wears mudguards during the winter but they were removed a couple of weeks back when the weather perked up.

Edit. Better add the pic!!! lol


----------



## thehogester

My Marin :wave:










This was just after i got it, i've taken all the reflectors and the bell off now 

Oh and im loving that Blender (Edward101) :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Some nice bikes on here I want that blender


----------



## andycole

Boardman Hybrid:










Giant Yukon FX3:


----------



## Tabbs

well got this








Kinesis Maxlight frame and finished with this (builing myself and some pals
























Spec

Kinesis Maxlight XC (Easton Ultralite Tubing) 
EASTON EA50 seatpost 
EASTON EA50 (115g) handlebars 
FSA XC-170- 120mm 145g stem 
Marzocchi ETA MX Comp Air 100mm Travel 
Xlite Enduro Stubbie Bar Ends
Mavic Crossride Disc Wheel Set Int Standard 
Ritchey WCS Truegrip Grips
Black 
Shimano Deore LX (Hollowetech II) chainset 
Shimano XT M765 Front And Rear Hydraulic Disc Brake System 
Shimano XT RT75 180mm 6 Bolt Rotors 180mm 
Shimano LX M581 Front Derailleur 
Shimano LX M580 Trigger Shifters 
Shimano LX M571 Rear Derailleur 
Shimano PD-M505, spd Pedals 
Hope front and rear Skewers Gunsmoke 
Hope Aheadset Gunsmoke 
Hope QR Seat Post Clamp Gunsmoke 
and my other ride
another custom build


----------



## magic919

One of mine -


----------



## dubnut71

Ok so the MTB is a merlin Malt and the previous commuter is a trek Fx hybrid (as in this pic)










Got the bug and built this over the winter:




























And I have added this to the stable last week too:









The planet x is my roadie and the tricross is my commuter (I have a 35 mile round trip to work.
Planet x was the first bike I have ever built so be gentle!!!


----------



## thehogester

Im loving the Malt :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

thehogester said:


> Im loving the Malt :thumb:


Yup the malt is a lovely bike, sweet ride too, makes for a quick trail through Swinley on the singletrack, not the lightest or dearest bike ever but well specced and lovely to ride!!:thumb:


----------



## andy monty

yes i know the chain is a bit short in the pic it has had about 5 chains since... and the front brake hose has been replaced..


----------



## Edstrung

I'll post my XC Focus Killer Bee at some point, I just dont quite get how your Planet X stand up on its own 0_o

Spooky 

Lovely color on it


----------



## Bigpikle

I have a few now - probably way too many really, but what the heck 

The Shrek - Trek 1000 converted to a singlespeed for huge fun and hill training








(pic is pre setup)

I also have a Look carbon fibre pure race bike










and a few weeks ago picked up this beauty - an Enigma Ethos full custom British handbuilt steel frame, which is a serious mile eater I use for long distance rides and takes full mudguards for winter and will take light racks for some touring 

















and when the desire to hit the mud and fireroads hits me I pull this baby out...Spec Stumpjumper full susser, but I dont have a pic uploaded...


----------



## alex12

Heres mine, havnt really had a chance to use it for a while :


----------



## the_prophet

Dubnut - recognise your pics from over on bikeradar. the planet x is awesome. i love it. 

Had a few bikes over the last two years, a cannondale prophet, a giant xc race bike i'd built, then built a fully rigid awesome spec'd charge duster, road it once and sold it (bought a house) and now im riding a giant defy 2.


----------



## VXR DTF

Some nice rides in here!

I used to be well into it a few years ago and I want to start again once my broken ankle's healed. I've got a 2003 Giant AC, bought the frame and built it up - its had four sets of suspension forks over the years. Its lasted well and still going strong when I use it.


----------



## gherkin

Where were the TT bars Damon??


----------



## Bigpikle

gherkin said:


> Where were the TT bars Damon??


I never used them TBH. Its a road geometry frame and at the time was my only bike, so I didnt use TT bars and I never liked the idea of clip-ons on a carbon bar. Now it fits me so well and I'm using it for long distance and group rides that TT bars just arent what I need - just not a good idea riding in a group of 4-8 on pot holed roads :doublesho I can ride it in the drops easily enough anyway now I've got back in shape 

It has new wheels now as well, with a set of Easton SL90's gracing her right now which are sooooo damn light but strong. In fact you've just reminded me to swap back onto those tyres as well, as currently its running Conti GP 4 Seasons and I really fancy the Pro Races back on now the weather has improved


----------



## dubnut71

the_prophet said:


> Dubnut - recognise your pics from over on bikeradar. the planet x is awesome. i love it.
> 
> Had a few bikes over the last two years, a cannondale prophet, a giant xc race bike i'd built, then built a fully rigid awesome spec'd charge duster, road it once and sold it (bought a house) and now im riding a giant defy 2.


Cheers! mate - any pics of the Defy?

Damon - That Ethos is lush mate, Steel frames rock!!!!!:thumb:

Pic of the new commuting steed from today!


----------



## Bigpikle

G - cheers matey. Steel all the way for me now. I have 1 more in mind for next year 

Have you thought about getting the position on both your bikes set the same? The stem and bars look wildly different and it sounds like you're going to spend a lot of time on the commuter, so you want to get your body used to the same position. If they are totally different you'll find it difficult to swap between them and likely find 1 uncomfortable all the time.

I tried having the Enigma set 'for comfort' and had loads of problems the first few hundred miles. When I got it set up the exact same as the Look it all got sorted and I can swap between both bikes with no issues at all - except 1 is Campag and 1 is Shimano and they're completely different :wall:


----------



## dubnut71

Bigpikle said:


> G - cheers matey. Steel all the way for me now. I have 1 more in mind for next year
> 
> Have you thought about getting the position on both your bikes set the same? The stem and bars look wildly different and it sounds like you're going to spend a lot of time on the commuter, so you want to get your body used to the same position. If they are totally different you'll find it difficult to swap between them and likely find 1 uncomfortable all the time.
> 
> I tried having the Enigma set 'for comfort' and had loads of problems the first few hundred miles. When I got it set up the exact same as the Look it all got sorted and I can swap between both bikes with no issues at all - except 1 is Campag and 1 is Shimano and they're completely different :wall:


Yup its an incredibly valid point! The frame on the Planet x is smaller though and maybe thats whats throwing it off visually, also the bars on the tricross are "shallow drops" and that throws the hoods up and makes it look weird. 
Also have the campy/Shimano problem as the planet x is a total campy setup, also look pedals so not even compatible there.
I think you are right though, session in the garage with measuring tape and long straight edge is required!!!!:thumb:

I have a steel frame coming too next week, and am on the look out for a particular bianchi frame too, one of the ducati ones if you know of one knocking about??


----------



## Lazy_boyo

i wish i had the money to have a bike like any of these :-( how much did they set u back?


----------



## david_h

I have a 1986 Haro Master with skyway Tuff II's, in white, frame is chrome, pads are Haro white pads. Tyres and seat blue.

Bit like this one.


----------



## VXR DTF

Lazy_boyo said:


> i wish i had the money to have a bike like any of these :-( how much did they set u back?


Too much at the time - just under £2k adding up all the bits. Now its probably worth ~£200?


----------



## Bigpikle

dubnut71 said:


> Yup its an incredibly valid point! The frame on the Planet x is smaller though and maybe thats whats throwing it off visually, also the bars on the tricross are "shallow drops" and that throws the hoods up and makes it look weird.
> Also have the campy/Shimano problem as the planet x is a total campy setup, also look pedals so not even compatible there.
> I think you are right though, session in the garage with measuring tape and long straight edge is required!!!!:thumb:
> 
> I have a steel frame coming too next week, and am on the look out for a particular bianchi frame too, one of the ducati ones if you know of one knocking about??


sounds nice - one of my riding partners is a bit of a Bianchi nut. I can see the appeal although apart from the Master X Lite and the singlespeed pista frame. If I find a Ducati one I'll let you know as I have a few friends in the industry now.

If you come across a decent steel frame with horizontal dropouts in a 56/57cm let me know as I really want to build a proper singlespeed next, that doesnt need the chain tensioner I have on the Shrek. Now I've got the fitness to cope with a single gear on hills I want a proper one to train on.


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> That Ethos is lush mate, Steel frames rock!!!!!:thumb:


As someone who knows sweet fa about bikes I'm interested about your comments on steel frames. I've been poodling around for years on a Brompton, walked into a shop today and saw a Charge Mixer and realised I've got to have it for no other reason than it looks good, it does have decent reviews though, it has a steel frame, is it due to their strength dealing with pot holes and the like that have you preferring them Graeme?


----------



## MattDuffy88

My '07 Kona Scrap. The only changes from this are a set of DMR V8s, Moto R/T tyres and Lizard Skin headset protector.


----------



## BIG_G

Wheres all the side stands??????????



dubnut71 said:


> Ok so the MTB is a merlin Malt and the previous commuter is a trek Fx hybrid (as in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the bug and built this over the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have added this to the stable last week too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The planet x is my roadie and the tricross is my commuter (I have a 35 mile round trip to work.
> Planet x was the first bike I have ever built so be gentle!!!


----------



## MattDuffy88

I know the 1st pic has the bikes propped up with sticks via the rear axle. The others... no idea


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> As someone who knows sweet fa about bikes I'm interested about your comments on steel frames. I've been poodling around for years on a Brompton, walked into a shop today and saw a Charge Mixer and realised I've got to have it for no other reason than it looks good, it does have decent reviews though, it has a steel frame, is it due to their strength dealing with pot holes and the like that have you preferring them Graeme?


Well the brompton just shows you have taste John, simple as that! (oh and if you are selling it give me first shout, I am bidding on every Dahon that comes up on e-bay just now, I have a need for a folder!)

Steel frames have a degree of compliance in the ride that Alu frames don't seem to replicate. I have both and as alu is usually lighter etc and the frame technology has moved on incredibly, steel still has a place in my heart. There is something incredibly gentlemanly about an english built steel frame, preferably hand built, very gentlemanly indeed and i reckon its right up your street!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

BIG_G said:


> Wheres all the side stands??????????





MattDuffy88 said:


> I know the 1st pic has the bikes propped up with sticks via the rear axle. The others... no idea


Matt's go it in one, short canes in the first pic and trade secret in the rest!:wave:


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Matt's go it in one, short canes in the first pic and trade secret in the rest!:wave:


reckon they are the latest must have stands made by CS Elements.

ps So you'd prefer a Dahon over a Brompton? One big advantage Brompton has for me and would be for you too is the fact their factory is just a mile from my home. My pal who got me into Bromptons years back took his in there looking for a small part he was having trouble sourcing, they offered him a cuppa asked him to wait in the reception, an hour later returned apologisiing for the wait because they had also serviced his bike, all for no charge including the part.


----------



## Waxamomo

I need to take some proper pictures of both my bikes, but I bought myself this about a month ago:










I'll update it later with some real pictures of the Cube and my racer :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Lovely looking bike!!


----------



## M4D YN

Waxamomo said:


> I need to take some proper pictures of both my bikes, but I bought myself this about a month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update it later with some real pictures of the Cube and my racer :thumb:


real nice bike :thumb: how much??


----------



## Waxamomo

Thanks :thumb:

RRP is £1349, I got it for £1150. I'm made up with it, originally I was going to go for the Cube Ltd Race in White/Lime Green, but the full sus swayed it for me.


----------



## M4D YN

Waxamomo said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> RRP is £1349, I got it for £1150. I'm made up with it, originally I was going to go for the Cube Ltd Race in White/Lime Green, but the full sus swayed it for me.


ITS WELL COOL :argie:^^^
i am a keen biker and have a full sus bike the now,but its just not good enough for me and want to get in to it even more(adventurous) so i was on chain reaction last night looking,but its such a minefield with all the different makes and theres such a massive price range as well :wall:


----------



## Waxamomo

M4D YN said:


> ITS WELL COOL :argie:^^^
> i am a keen biker and have a full sus bike the now,but its just not good enough for me and want to get in to it even more(adventurous) so i was on chain reaction last night looking,but its such a minefield with all the different makes and theres such a massive price range as well :wall:


Tell me about it, I was completely lost at first and didn't have a clue what to go for, so much so by original budget was £500 

The more you look, the more you convince yourself you need something bigger and better. I am a big believer though in buying quality first time round. I have not regretted it one bit since I got it.

Plus, the bike shop which is literally 200 yards from my house is a Cube dealer, hence the good deal  Not sure if the likes of chainreaction will give discount? I was pleasantly shocked when my local shop offered me the bike so cheap as all the dealers online are the same price, all within about 5p of RRP.


----------



## M4D YN

Waxamomo said:


> Tell me about it, I was completely lost at first and didn't have a clue what to go for, so much so by original budget was £500
> 
> The more you look, the more you convince yourself you need something bigger and better. I am a big believer though in buying quality first time round. I have not regretted it one bit since I got it.
> 
> Plus, the bike shop which is literally 200 yards from my house is a Cube dealer, hence the good deal  Not sure if the likes of chainreaction will give discount? I was pleasantly shocked when my local shop offered me the bike so cheap as all the dealers online are the same price, all within about 5p of RRP.


this is what i have done :lol: its crazy  thinking on going to glasgow to see if theres a possible deal to be had,as i am pretty good at wheeling dealing :speechles so heres hoping,thanks very much for the input,my bike the now was 600 back a few years ago,but it was a bad hasty decision then,but you learn the hard way:wall:so do you know much about cubes background??? as i have never heard of them amongst a few others


----------



## Waxamomo

To be honest no, but I read a few articles on them here:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...ts=12&orderby=highestrated&pricerange=&_brc=0

It was the review on the 09 Ltd Race bike that I read a few times and that sold it to me, even though I then went for a different bike :lol:

I also compared the spec to a Scott bike I was looking at, not knowing a thing about them I just noticed the parts on lets say a £500 Cube, were the same as on an £800 Scott. I loved the look of the Cube bikes too, I don't think any other bikes even compared in looks, probably not the best thing to go on, but you know what I mean.


----------



## M4D YN

Waxamomo said:


> To be honest no, but I read a few articles on them here:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...ts=12&orderby=highestrated&pricerange=&_brc=0
> 
> It was the review on the 09 Ltd Race bike that I read a few times and that sold it to me, even though I then went for a different bike :lol:
> 
> I also compared the spec to a Scott bike I was looking at, not knowing a thing about them I just noticed the parts on lets say a £500 Cube, were the same as on an £800 Scott. I loved the look of the Cube bikes too, I don't think any other bikes even compared in looks, probably not the best thing to go on, but you know what I mean.


you have the same DNA as me for sure :lol:everything you said has described my methods and thought

i'll have a decent read on the net,as theres no great rush(well kind of)

i was going to look at a SCOTT,as its my name


----------



## Waxamomo

:lol: You wouldn't be the first person I know for doing that :lol:


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> reckon they are the latest must have stands made by CS Elements.
> 
> ps So you'd prefer a Dahon over a Brompton? One big advantage Brompton has for me and would be for you too is the fact their factory is just a mile from my home. My pal who got me into Bromptons years back took his in there looking for a small part he was having trouble sourcing, they offered him a cuppa asked him to wait in the reception, an hour later returned apologisiing for the wait because they had also serviced his bike, all for no charge including the part.


Spot on with the CS stands (albeit CS4..!!)

I would certainly prefer a Brompton over a Dahon but cash is pushing me towards the Dahon, brompton is just out of my league (they are unquestionably the better bike though) now if folders are your thing, how about a Moulton? that another league for me too!!

Good article last month in the bicycle buyer about the Brompton Works, loads about the Kew factory and Mr Ritchey himself, apparently the service your mate experienced is the norm, far far above what you might get anywhere else!

Any piccies of the Brompton John?


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Any piccies of the Brompton John?


No I haven't but after discovering a rather interesting backdrop in Brentford Dock during a ride last week I shall return and take a few snaps It's a S2L-X stripped to the bone weighing in at 9Kg. It's great to have a bike you don't need any security locks for:thumb:


----------



## S63

Ducked the showers today and took the Brompton to some familiar territory


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Ducked the showers today and took the Brompton to some familiar territory


I know not everyone will understand it but thats bike porn for me right there!

I managed to pick this up locally this afternoon for a bank holiday bargain price!:



















Folders rock!!

Got a new Marathon racer coming for the back and I have a single ring Sugino crank that will fit perfectly sitting on the shelf, New Old Stock from a bike jumble ages back!:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Think ive landed in the right place. 

My bike which isn't special just a raleigh all round suspension jobby. 

Anyway, I can't get it into third gear on the larger sproket? at the pedals lol! It just jumps back down to second. 

As you can tell I just ride the bike I have no idea why it won't go, how can I fix this please guys.


----------



## MattDuffy88

The travel limited may be stopping the from mech from moving far enough. Try adjusting the screw marked 'H' iirc and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


>


Nice one, that looks very tidy, all bases covered now you have a folder for the boot:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

MattDuffy88 said:


> The travel limited may be stopping the from mech from moving far enough. Try adjusting the screw marked 'H' iirc and see if that makes any difference.


Thanks man, I'll take a look at that. I have had it about 7 years so it may be time for a service :tumbleweed: , there are a few good bike shops in the west end I might just take it in ??


----------



## MattDuffy88

It's up to you JJ_, it's better to get to know your faithful steed in the long run though. I could strip and rebuild both my bikes in my sleep. 
When you learn how to fix it yourself it gets much easier and cheaper to do


----------



## S63

S63 said:


> As someone who knows sweet fa about bikes I'm interested about your comments on steel frames. I've been poodling around for years on a Brompton, walked into a shop today and saw a Charge Mixer and realised I've got to have it for no other reason than it looks good, it does have decent reviews though, it has a steel frame, is it due to their strength dealing with pot holes and the like that have you preferring them Graeme?


thought it was about time the Brompton had a big brother, the Charge Mixer has arrived


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ thats rather nice :thumb:

I knew it wouldnt be long, but my love affair with mullering myself over the hills round here with my singlespeed has resulted in another purchase 

This little beauty arrives Friday - frame & forks only - and then the build starts in earnest. Lovely skinny tubed 531 steel frame with horizontal dropouts to build up a sexy little singlespeed beast. Not sure whether to get it powder coated or just keep it as just a little bit of 80/90's kitsch. Thoughts?


----------



## S63

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ thats rather nice :thumb:
> 
> I knew it wouldnt be long, but my love affair with mullering myself over the hills round here with my singlespeed has resulted in another purchase
> 
> This little beauty arrives Friday - frame & forks only - and then the build starts in earnest. Lovely skinny tubed 531 steel frame with horizontal dropouts to build up a sexy little singlespeed beast. Not sure whether to get it powder coated or just keep it as just a little bit of 80/90's kitsch. Thoughts?


If it were mine I'd leave it as it is, especially with the iconic brand on show, Sir Walter produced some cracking stuff:thumb:

I agonised for days as to whether to go for a single speed or not, seduced by the beautiful Alfina 8 speed hub in the end, hope I don't live to regret it.


----------



## Bigpikle

Alfine looks rather nice - was just discussing that with another bike mad friend, and looking at the merits for building a low maintenance winter bike. The new 11 speed version sounds superb, if costly...

Frame will be here tomorrow morning, but I might have to powder coat it as it has a few scratches etc and I dont want it to rust. Here's another for you that really shows the 80's flouro paint better


----------



## mk2jon

david_h said:


> I have a 1986 Haro Master with skyway Tuff II's, in white, frame is chrome, pads are Haro white pads. Tyres and seat blue.
> 
> Bit like this one.


That is old skool cool :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

currently riding this...










but saving up for one of these...


----------



## [email protected]

Been looking at buying a work colleagues Ram, trouble is after looking at a new catalogue getting my first bike in 20+ years is going to be expensive


----------



## winrya

Haven't seen this post before, any excuse to get some pics of my baby on the net.

Its a Giant trance X 5" full suspension bike. I use it for everything, trail centres, the long mynd, the wrekin 3 times a week and even down hill riding. Fair play it is a really well made bike and takes a ton of abuse.

Done 900 miles on it in the past 12 months, all of which have been off road. The anordized frame is superb because it is practically scratch proof and being a bit OCD and a detailer means it's still looking new:thumb:

I've changed the tyres 3 times finally settling on snake skin lined schwalbe racing ralph on the back and a snake skin nobby nic on the front. Not cheap at £50 or so a tyre but they are so fast they are worth every penny Bottom bracket twice, chainset and crank set, chain, handlebars, grips, seat, some nuke proof pedals (saved 100grams for just £70) put some nice hope accessories here and there and probably a little more that isnt coming to mind right now.

Anyway, some pics;

























£70 worth of pedals
















Bit of carbon fibre wrap on what was very chipped paint on the forks









Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## chrisibiza

Nice Giant and same pedals as me haha!


----------



## badly_dubbed

well got me another bike lol - plan to do some real racing this year at somepoint since ive lost a fair bit weight and all that...

so need a lightweight race bike i guess!

hopefully pick this bad boy up sunday!

2010 Trek 9.7 Carbon Elite



















carbonnnnnn - yum!!!


----------



## chrisibiza

Looks lovely although there is just something which I do not trust about a full carbon frame!!


----------



## rich-hill

Orange 222 and specialised P.3 for me.

Both pretty old school now though really


----------



## Jace

Just gotone of these as a 40th birthday gift to myself, cant ride it til my birthday in july though










Schwinn Paramount Design N'litened Black Label Black Label carbon with Road Tuned geometry, & Paramount Design N'Litened Black Label Carbon fork. Runs on 20spd Shimano Ultegra

:thumb:


----------



## robj20

All your bikes are too clean, you cant be having enough fun. 

I will get some pics of mine up tomorrow.


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> thought it was about time the Brompton had a big brother, the Charge Mixer has arrived





Bigpikle said:


> ^^ thats rather nice :thumb:
> 
> I knew it wouldnt be long, but my love affair with mullering myself over the hills round here with my singlespeed has resulted in another purchase
> 
> This little beauty arrives Friday - frame & forks only - and then the build starts in earnest. Lovely skinny tubed 531 steel frame with horizontal dropouts to build up a sexy little singlespeed beast. Not sure whether to get it powder coated or just keep it as just a little bit of 80/90's kitsch. Thoughts?


See what you two have done?!!!!!
I picked this up today, have given it a clean )its an ex velodrome bike) took the time atack pedals off it and stuck on the plastic strappies you see in the pic. Its got an Mavic open pro ceramic rear mated to a pure track hub so its FG/FG both sides, no freewheel at all!! Riding it for the first time was a new experience!!!! Got some tyres and a nice brooks saddle coming in the post next week so will post up something then!!!

John the Mixer is "Ghetto Fabulous" and Damon - "leave that paint alone!!!!" its absolutely classic.


----------



## jammytask

Nice fixie buddy, I ride a 70's track bike to work and back each day (front brake only) and love it to bits!


----------



## S63

Always a job for you as a courier with that rather nice steed Graeme if the day job goes pearshaped
I'm puzzled by the rear wheel pic, the tyre looks to be revolving but nothing else is or is it just the dof?

Any joy on the Brompton front?

If you don't fancy the kamikaze world of a pedalling courier, open a bike shop?


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Always a job for you as a courier with that rather nice steed Graeme if the day job goes pearshaped
> I'm puzzled by the rear wheel pic, the tyre looks to be revolving but nothing else is or is it just the dof?
> 
> Any joy on the Brompton front?
> 
> If you don't fancy the kamikaze world of a pedalling courier, open a bike shop?


Just the DOF John, was on the 70-200 and too close!!

I am a gnat's hair away from ordering a S6 in bare metal finish on the brommie front, nothing second hand popping up. Every time I throw open the door it looks like a bike shop in the garage now! including this one and the folder, the planet x, the Merlin Malt, The Specialized tricross Sport and the trek hybrid, I think its getting out of hand!!! I am giving the hybrid to my brother in law so that should make it a tad more manageable in there!! Will put a pic up!!:wave:


----------



## DCR

Heres mine - Specialized Rockhopper










Just starting the upgrades.

Just won a nearly new Easton EA50 seatpost on ebay for £18 !

XT front & rear mechs and shifters next


----------



## badly_dubbed

My Giant XTC Alliance Carbon/Ally






















































Frame: Giant Alliance Technology Advanced Composite mine being Large - 20inch

Forks: FOX 32 F-FIT RL100

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow

Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore

Shifters: Shimano SLX 27 speed

Chainset: Shimano SLX 22/32/44

Bottom Bracket: Shimano SLX, External

Chain: Shimano HG-73

Freewheel: Shimano HG50 11-34

Stem: Giant Connect SL

Handlebars: Giant Contact, flat bar 31.8mm - changed to a specialised enduro riser

Front Brake: Avid Elixir 5 hydraulic discs, 160mm rotor

Rear Brake: Avid Elixir 5 hydraulic discs, 160mm rotor

Brake Levers: Avid Elixir 5

Rims: Mavic XM117

Front Hub: Shimano FH-M525-L

Rear Hub: Shimano FH-M525-L

Spokes: Sapim Race 14g

Tyres: Kenda Small Block Eight 26x2.1" - changed to enduros

Saddle: Fizik Tundra, MG rails

Seatpost: Giant Connect SL

Pedals: Shimano SPD M505

rides well so far!


----------



## dubnut71

Lovely Rockhopper DCR and Davvy that Giant is just lovely, superb details in the carbon!!!


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Ducked the showers today and took the Brompton to some familiar territory


Ok the picture below is entirely thanks to S63 :thumb::thumb: (Cheers mate) and bike no 7 in the stable is this lovely S2 Brompton now clean and wearing 2 coats of supernatural!!!!!!:argie:


----------



## dubnut71

Actually managed to get this weeks 2 acquisitions out in the sun for a ride and took a couple of snaps:










The fixie was looking good, just did a 50 miler on it and it absolutely flies! getting used to riding completely fixed and clipped in is a bit of a leap of faith though!!



















Also mastered the "fold" on the brompton and took a pic as it emerges!!














































Its safe to say the man who invented this (Mr Ritchie) is an absolute genius, 4 steps and its a bike!!

The days efforts looked like this, how to fit 3 bikes in a car!! (the other folder is one I am selling)


----------



## DCR

dubnut71 said:


> Lovely Rockhopper DCR and Davvy that Giant is just lovely, superb details in the carbon!!!


ta very much

its about to be upgraded with the afformetioned Easton EA50 Seatpost, Race Face Ride flat bar, Race Face Deus EX stem, and hopefully, some Deore XT M770 shifters

eBay is absolute genuis for 2nd hand bike bits - i only paid £40 for the seatpost, stem and handlebars !


----------



## magic919

Thought I'd best add my road bike. It's a great contrast to the Dahon.


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Actually managed to get this weeks 2 acquisitions out in the sun for a ride and took a couple of snaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fixie was looking good, just did a 50 miler on it and it absolutely flies! getting used to riding completely fixed and clipped in is a bit of a leap of faith though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also mastered the "fold" on the brompton and took a pic as it emerges!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its safe to say the man who invented this (Mr Ritchie) is an absolute genius, 4 steps and its a bike!!
> 
> The days efforts looked like this, how to fit 3 bikes in a car!! (the other folder is one I am selling)


That's brilliant Graeme, glad you got the Gumtree bargain and are now a Brompton owner, a UK masterpiece of engineering.:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Well here is mine its a self built Griffin Fireeye no expense spared.










SRAM X.0 rear derailer and SRAM PG990 cassett 8" rotor on the rear as well, SRAM flak jacket sealed gear cables, Hope Hoops Pro 2 on DT Swiss EX 5.10 rims.










Manitou Swinger 4 way coil and Shimano XTR front derailer.










Marzocchi 66 ATA 140-180mm forks with 20mm axle.










Hayes HFX 9 DH with 8" rotors front and back, SRAM X.0 shifters, Hope Head doctor and FSA Orbit MXA headset.



















Its the first bike iv had that has put up with everything i have thrown at it including some pretty big drop offs. Its built purely for strength, quality and abiltity but still comes in fairly low weight for a DH type rig, i didnt want to go for a single chain ring as i still do a lot of road riding and cross country.

Im never buying an off the shelf bike again though you get so much more for your money self building.


----------



## .Ryan.

painted it myself 





































Not finished yet, need to trim the seat in white leather, get another white chain so I can make one long enough to fit, and get some red grips.


----------



## golf548

Some real nice bikes on here guys.....

The downhillers......:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Davy your Orange 5se.....dogs balls bud....

I was into my bikes years ago but took up golf and that has took up alot of my time...although I am wanting to get back into it again...

I dont honestly feel that I would need a full downhill bike..maybe a hardtail or something?? Any advice is greatly appreciated....maybe these??
Prob want to spend no more than £600 for starters...

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/hardrock-disc-2010-mountain-bike-ec019400

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/rockhopper-sl-2010-mountain-bike-ec020001

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/trail-sl-6-2010-mountain-bike-ec020209


----------



## Mullins

My classic Orange P7 from the 80's, stripped the laquer of and had it re laquered and badged, updated many of the parts to Shimano Deore XT, but tried to keep it as original as possible. This all started from me finding just the frame on ebay, then the forks:thumb:

Its a classic bike that is now as new, when they wheeled it out in the bike shop two people wanted to buy it there and then :lol:


----------



## rob28

My current steed...
Pretty much standard apart from the pedals (Crank Bros Acid's) and seat post (Cane Creek Thudbuster).










I've joined the MTB club here and I'm the only one riding a hardtail and with no disc brakes. I'm now finding the limits of the bike and myself. After having a quick ride of a few of the other bikes, I'm now in the market for an upgrade.

A lot of the guys ride these - with a few mods. I've never seen so much Chris King gear in one place.


----------



## DPN

Here is my bike.

It's becoming a bit of a classic now - i have had it approx 15 years


----------



## rich-hill

I don't have any pictures on my computer of my bikes, well not this computer anyway.

I have just bought one of these









Then theres teh P.3, my first jump bike. Mine looks a ittle different to this though.









Last of all the downhill bike, which looks almost identical to this one


----------



## gherkin

which Kuota is that??


----------



## rich-hill

it's a Kuota Korsa lite


----------



## gotamintvtr

heres mine. got it in december poor weather to buy a racer but its limited edition so needed to grab it while i could.

still not used it much as once i got it i realised that drivers and people in my area realy are D**kheads so need a roof rack and take the bike a few mile down the road where the scenery is better and roads are nicer





































jamie


----------



## jonnie5

Not as fancy as some but I like to get out only problem I have the now is I have a crushed disc in my back and I can ride.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14542&id=100000215773445&l=6edeb9e491


----------



## PremierDetail

Here is mine pretty old now and about to be replaced.


----------



## DNZ 21

I have just got my bike out after being lazy for years and not really using it. had a few weeks of riding to get back into it then had a incident and now the bike is dead haha

so with a bit of advice went out on Friday and bought a new bike. didnt have to be anything special as i only use it a couple of times a week for a little fun/fitness. so the one i got is more than up to the job of riding on the old train lines, if anything its a bit over kill. not the best but it will do me


















bought a new water bottle and holder when i got the bike and added some new mudguards i had just put on the old bike before it died. this is it now just waiting on getting covered in mud and scratches :lol:


----------



## Geetarman

I picked up one of these last year through the cycle to work scheme:










Shhhhhh don't tell anyone I haven't cycled to work on it once!

Not got any pics so have to make do with a web one. No where near as fancy as some on here but more than enough for me.


----------



## andy monty

DNZ 21 said:


> I have just got my bike out after being lazy for years and not really using it. had a few weeks of riding to get back into it then had a incident and now the bike is dead haha
> 
> so with a bit of advice went out on Friday and bought a new bike. didnt have to be anything special as i only use it a couple of times a week for a little fun/fitness. so the one i got is more than up to the job of riding on the old train lines, if anything its a bit over kill. not the best but it will do me


is that a cable tie on the front fork stanchion? if it is you risk damaging the top seal if you get it near full compression

with the darts get a bottle of Red rum after a wet ride put a few drops onto the stanchions and bounce the forks up and down then wipe with an old MF cloth should prevent the sliders rusting and keep them smooth :thumb:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3047


----------



## madmini

thinking of getting a cannondale TRAIL FL 6 2010 (spec) for £350









anyone know if there anygood ?


----------



## DNZ 21

andy monty said:


> is that a cable tie on the front fork stanchion? if it is you risk damaging the top seal if you get it near full compression
> 
> with the darts get a bottle of Red rum after a wet ride put a few drops onto the stanchions and bounce the forks up and down then wipe with an old MF cloth should prevent the sliders rusting and keep them smooth :thumb:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3047


it is a cable tie mate. i did have it further up off the shocks but wasnt sure if it would stay where i had it and sure enough it slipped off just taking it down the garden haha its now been taken off and is secure further up

good shout on the lube tho, i didnt think of doing that


----------



## andy monty

looking at the spec i would be tempted to look at something else your paying a lot for the name with some low end components

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b4s1p1746

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p1429

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42033

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Felt_Q220_2010/5360045867/

loads about that price go out and try as many as you can get the one that fits the best


----------



## Dougster

Specialized Epic Disc clothes horse.........fell off over a year ago and advised not to ride again but I canny sell it!!


----------



## andy monty

DNZ 21 said:


> it is a cable tie mate. i did have it further up off the shocks but wasnt sure if it would stay where i had it and sure enough it slipped off just taking it down the garden haha its now been taken off and is secure further up
> 
> good shout on the lube tho, i didnt think of doing that


you will be better off re routing the hose :thumb: they avid jucy brakes looking at them?

if they are remove the lever (its a split clamp so just remove the alan bolts and pass the lever from back to front between the wheel and fork leg

then you can tie it to the front of the fork bridge that way you are less likely to snag it off road and rip the hose out of the banjo at teh caliper or lever and it stops it rubbing on the slider and crown










just dont use mineral oil or WD-40 on the fork legs synthetic motorbike suspension oil would be ok to use too


----------



## Epoch

My trusty stead fresh following a detail today

1998





































Full BH Surfex clean down then Ferrosol and wet lubing back up, frame Nanolex Spray sealant.



















Came up pretty good for an old girl really.

Flake pop?










I've replaced a few parts over time, XTR brakes, new sterring wheel etc.

There's a group of us cycling after work a few times a week, being so close to chevin hill and woods is a massive blessing, two miles of farm track and road an we've cracking views and challenging terrain (well for me and my ability anyway)

Big dilema now is do I fits some new parts or buy a complete new one?


----------



## andy monty

thats a cracking, bordering on retro bike Epoch :thumb:

like the Pace stem "local" engineering masterpieces 


Problem is older bikes are built to old standards it will be geared round an 80mm fork 

so you will screw the handling up if you stick a modern replacement in its place

if you want to go disc brake you have no rear mount so that's out (you used to be able to buy adaptors that sat under the quick release upto the brake boss but they looked very Blue Peter) coupled with buying a new wheel set with disc mounts... I'd have the Explosif mounted on the living room wall in a display case if it was me


----------



## Serkie

My Ibis Mojo after a race...










Love her, hard!


----------



## Epoch

andy monty said:


> thats a cracking, bordering on retro bike Epoch :thumb:
> 
> like the Pace stem "local" engineering masterpieces
> 
> Problem is older bikes are built to old standards it will be geared round an 80mm fork
> 
> so you will screw the handling up if you stick a modern replacement in its place
> 
> if you want to go disc brake you have no rear mount so that's out (you used to be able to buy adaptors that sat under the quick release upto the brake boss but they looked very Blue Peter) coupled with buying a new wheel set with disc mounts... I'd have the Explosif mounted on the living room wall in a display case if it was me


Cheers,

I have found a nice set of DT Swiss XRC forks (80mm travel) only problem is rider weight max is 210 lb's and I'm curently (although reducing daily) at 225 lb's :lol:

I loved old school Pace stuff, after my mate had a beauty (quite an early bike with the coke can thin bits), but could never afford to do one justice. saw the stem in a display case by chance and had to have it 

I'm led to believe the Explosif frame would make a cracking single speed run around but that's two lots of expenditure lol


----------



## andy monty

Epoch said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I have found a nice set of DT Swiss XRC forks (80mm travel) only problem is rider weight max is 210 lb's and I'm curently (although reducing daily) at 225 lb's :lol:
> 
> I loved old school Pace stuff, after my mate had a beauty (quite an early bike with the coke can thin bits), but could never afford to do one justice. saw the stem in a display case by chance and had to have it
> 
> I'm led to believe the Explosif frame would make a cracking single speed run around but that's two lots of expenditure lol


less pies more salad 

the main issue is that bike parts have sky rocketed in price in the past couple of years to silly levels my forks cost me £250 ish about 3 years ago the same forks cost £500 now! :doublesho

if you can still get hold of MBR magazine they had their "dirty Dozen" £500 hard tail bike test last month might be worth a look but 2 years ago you could get a sh1t hot bike for £500-700 now your looking at what would have been classed as a budget entry level and spec bike for the same amount


----------



## Epoch

andy monty said:


> less pies more salad
> 
> the main issue is that bike parts have sky rocketed in price in the past couple of years to silly levels my forks cost me £250 ish about 3 years ago the same forks cost £500 now! :doublesho
> 
> if you can still get hold of MBR magazine they had their "dirty Dozen" £500 hard tail bike test last month might be worth a look but 2 years ago you could get a sh1t hot bike for £500-700 now your looking at what would have been classed as a budget entry level and spec bike for the same amount


I have salad allergies, and can only take lettuce when surrounded with burger, cheese, relish and bunige unfortunately .

Everythings gone up as far as I can see, new camping tentage (Outwell Montana 6) cost as much as my first car, and I'm not even sure if it will go in the current car yet!


----------



## andy monty

Epoch said:


> I have salad allergies, and can only take lettuce when surrounded with burger, cheese, relish and bunige unfortunately .
> 
> Everythings gone up as far as I can see, new camping tentage (Outwell Montana 6) cost as much as my first car, and I'm not even sure if it will go in the current car yet!


likewise on the allergies front.....

glad i have a towbar on the punto makes camping reasonably painless 

if you can wait till the back end august- sept time there will be the usual bargains to be had bike wise as they roll out the 2011 stock :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

andy monty said:


> likewise on the allergies front.....
> 
> glad i have a towbar on the punto makes camping reasonably painless
> 
> if you can wait till the back end august- sept time there will be the usual bargains to be had bike wise as they roll out the 2011 stock :thumb:


Cheers, valid point on the purchase timing no hurry for me the Kona is 10x the bike I really need, it's just getting a little worn in the drivetrain area

My neighbour (Scout leader and camping legend) has offered me the use of his trailer which sounded great till I looked at tow bar prices for the Passat :doublesho


----------



## Dougster

Any resale value in my Epic Disc as posted above?


----------



## andy monty

Epoch said:


> Cheers, valid point on the purchase timing no hurry for me the Kona is 10x the bike I really need, it's just getting a little worn in the drivetrain area
> 
> My neighbour (Scout leader and camping legend) has offered me the use of his trailer which sounded great till I looked at tow bar prices for the Passat :doublesho


well a new drivetrain would cost you much less than a new bike  what is it running 8 or 9 speed at teh back cog?

edit from your photos looks like an 8 speed rear cassette no worries....

assuming its a free hub rear wheel (will explain)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34749

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nabe_01_KMJ.jpg

as opposed to one of these



















new crank set and BB all in one (9 speed crank / rear dérailleur will work ok with 8 speed chain and cassette)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40496

chain

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20608

rear mech
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40542

obviously you can go up in the world quality wise but SLX XT and XTR are a bit more money


----------



## andy monty

Dougster said:


> Any resale value in my Epic Disc as posted above?


always a market for 2nd hand bike although the servicing costs of the BRAIN rear shock will scare a lot off mate spent £160 recently on his


----------



## ksm1985

had this and regret selling it










still got this - norco 12" aluminium frame, weighs nothing!










2001 kona scab 14" powdercoated, if anyones after some bits gimme a shout


----------



## DNZ 21

andy monty this is where i have the cable fastened to now, doesnt catch on anything and is out of the way. this should be ok here wont it?


----------



## andy monty

DNZ 21 said:


> andy monty this is where i have the cable fastened to now, doesnt catch on anything and is out of the way. this should be ok here wont it?


problem is when the fork compresses it will rub the black coating off the crown :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Jon - we can look at your bike when i come up in July. That Kona is a lovely frame, and my biggest ever bike regret was selling my 1992 Kona Cinder Cone


----------



## dubnut71

If its any interest to you pedal freaks, here is me being beaten into 23rd place in my heat on Saturday at the smithfield Nocturne series!!!

I was in the folding bike race, 2 heats of 50 the first 20 qualify. I was sadly beaten by a man in a dress, should have ridden my brompton but reckoned the dahon would be faster!!!

In fairness the pre race beer and cider may have been performance limiting!!!!


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> If its any interest to you pedal freaks, here is me being beaten into 23rd place in my heat on Saturday at the smithfield Nocturne series!!!
> 
> I was in the folding bike race, 2 heats of 50 the first 20 qualify. I was sadly beaten by a man in a dress, should have ridden my brompton but reckoned the dahon would be faster!!!
> 
> In fairness the pre race beer and cider may have been performance limiting!!!!


Very disappointed with you Graeme. 3 basic errors. 1. Should have used the Brompton. 2. Why didn't you wear that nice little off the shoulder Laura Ashley outfit? 3. Should have treated the rest of the field to copious amounts of alcohol.:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> Jon - we can look at your bike when i come up in July. That Kona is a lovely frame, and my biggest ever bike regret was selling my 1992 Kona Cinder Cone


It spends it's nights at work so remind me to bring it home.

Treated it to some new tyres yesterday, Panaracer Cedric Gracia XC 2.1's, which will be getting tested out tonight :thumb:


----------



## dominic84

Here's mine, I just bought this from eBay for £50 - I plan to restore it this summer so watch out for my thread/pics.


----------



## S63

dominic84 said:


> Here's mine, I just bought this from eBay for £50 - I plan to restore it this summer so watch out for my thread/pics.


I was always told not to buy bent gear.:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Finally got my Cycle Scheme voucher and picked the Cube LTD Team up


----------



## andy monty

Those the Solo Air Recons Mix man?

if they are do a lower leg service on them and replace lower leg oil with the correct amount of red rum for some reason mine were nearly dry :/ (10cc per lower leg) full service instructions on sram's website

but this should give you a good understanding

http://www.bikemagic.com/forum/forummessages/mps/dt/4/UTN/99093/V/6/SP/


----------



## robz

Some very nice bikes in here, does anyone work with them as well as ride ?


----------



## Mixman

andy monty said:


> Those the Solo Air Recons Mix man?
> 
> if they are do a lower leg service on them and replace lower leg oil with the correct amount of red rum for some reason mine were nearly dry :/ (10cc per lower leg) full service instructions on sram's website
> 
> but this should give you a good understanding
> 
> http://www.bikemagic.com/forum/forummessages/mps/dt/4/UTN/99093/V/6/SP/


Yes mate they are :thumb:

Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## chrisibiza

robz said:


> Some very nice bikes in here, does anyone work with them as well as ride ?


Me :thumb:

Not doing much riding as I have got a broken metatarsal from a crash on the bike (had broken ribs 3 months ago aswell so im not having much luck!!).


----------



## Nozza

This is my bike, 2007 2.0 Avalanche, rarely gets used, cos I'm too lazy, but am thinking of getting road tyres, as I may start riding to work and back, any recommendations?


----------



## Waxamomo

Very nice bike Mixman :thumb:


----------



## buckas

diamondback sorrento - hardtail










odometer is 368 miles and counting


----------



## andy monty

Nozza said:


> This is my bike, 2007 2.0 Avalanche, rarely gets used, cos I'm too lazy, but am thinking of getting road tyres, as I may start riding to work and back, any recommendations?


go back a couple or 3 pages


----------



## andy monty

Well having found yesterday my full suspension i-drive has decided to let the Cartridge main pivot bearings eat into the frame i have been forced to retire it still every cloud has a silver lining and i have just ordered one of these












and associated parts that are not the same size or fit on my i-drive

seat post/ clamp/ front mech/ headset

build pics will be up when it all arrives


----------



## Epoch

andy monty said:


> Well having found yesterday my full suspension i-drive has decided to let the Cartridge main pivot bearings eat into the frame i have been forced to retire it still every cloud has a silver lining and i have just ordered one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and associated parts that are not the same size or fit on my i-drive
> 
> seat post/ clamp/ front mech/ headset
> 
> build pics will be up when it all arrives


Nice

I'm looking to loan a Gary Fisher 29er (well trek signature now lol) for an evening run out next week.

The Superfly in the shop caught my eye and the Elite pctures look even better.


----------



## rsdan1984

my trek fuel 6.5










avid juicy 3 brakes, xt rear mech, 2008 model so i got it for a nice price


----------



## andy monty

well its 95% built waiting on headset/ seat post/ seat clamp managed to canabalise several bikes in the shed to get it ridable had a basic ahead set in a box so pressed that in for now

think i got a bit carried away with a can of Dynax... it is steel after all and a wipe over with autobalm










cranks and rear mech on










then i got bored of playing with the camera and ended up with this so far



















so the spec list is something like

On One 456 Summer seasons frame 16"
Rockshox Recon Coil U-turn 130mm forks with lock out, rebound and compression
Truvative Stilo crankset with external BB
Deore shifters and SLX Rear (soon to have front mech too)
Deore cassette (it works and cheap)
full length cable outers (frame is made for this)
Sram 5xx something chain (it works and cheap)
Mavic 321 with DB spokes and older HOPE xc hubs (Continental Vertical tyres)
Hayes HFX9 disc brakes 180-160mm F&R

waiting on Hope seat collar, Easton EA30 seat post, Hope standard 1-1/8" headset SLX front mech

Very happy with it went out for a play tonight goes down flights of stairs almost like my full susser  desperately needs a chain stay protector its chipped already after one ride


----------



## Rick_1138

Well after years if promises, i have seriously started my fitness plan. Weights and bench purchased (and used already  ). I also decided to get int cycling again, the only main issue is I only ever used mountain bikes, as most roads near me are all tar, I bought a road bike this time.

I get it on Saturday, it's a giant Defy 3 and looks like this:


----------



## Jace

I just got myself a bunch of new road kit :thumb:

Shimano BR-240 Carbon Shoes










ULTEGRA SPD-SL Pedals










GIRO IONOS Helmet










& I'm just about to order some new CASTELLI clothing



















All the gear, & a little bit of an idea :lol:


----------



## robj20

Next on my wish list is a Gamut P30 Dual Chain Guide


----------



## Bigpikle

I have the Ionos and its a great helmet. I also like the Castelli stuff and have the arm & knee warmers - all good stuff 

Best jerseys are sportwool merino mix though - warm in winter and much nicer in summer, and they dont get all sweaty & smelly in a hard workout  Try www.shuttvr.com


----------



## andy monty

finally got some snaps of the complete build













































Chased my mate down Worry Gill decent in Dalby he was on his Spesh SX trail F/S but he could not shake me or loose me off his back wheel :devil:

Tried a set of Fox Vanilla RL forks on it and in all honesty i prefer the Recons they have a much better feel and response.....

and as proof it gets used....


----------



## chr15rey

DNZ 21 said:


> andy monty this is where i have the cable fastened to now, doesnt catch on anything and is out of the way. this should be ok here wont it?


I use 3 cable ties, loop one around the fork or crown, but don't fully tighten it, then loop another through the one you just put on, but don't fully tighten it, then loop another through the 2nd one put on & loop around the brake cable.
Get the 1st one in the right position on the fork or crown & fully tighten, then tighten the second one fully, then tighten the 3rd one so that the cable is free to slide up & down. Trim them all.
Works a treat, even on full travel, cable can only move up & down.
Just read it back & it sounds confusing, but when finished it's like a chain link style with the cable through the last link., I'll try & get a pic.


----------



## dubnut71

andy monty said:


> finally got some snaps of the complete build
> 
> Chased my mate down Worry Gill decent in Dalby he was on his Spesh SX trail F/S but he could not shake me or loose me off his back wheel :devil:
> 
> Tried a set of Fox Vanilla RL forks on it and in all honesty i prefer the Recons they have a much better feel and response.....
> 
> and as proof it gets used....


Loving this build Andy - thanks for sharing with us!!!!:thumb:


----------



## S63

I stay out of bike forums as much as possible but can't help clicking on this thread which is proving just as costly. Next week will show pics of an Orange P7 Hardtail I'm having built.


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> I stay out of bike forums as much as possible but can't help clicking on this thread which is proving just as costly. Next week will show pics of an Orange P7 Hardtail I'm having built.


You are worse than me, however its all down to you that I have a brompton so I am no longer going to associate in similar threads with you due to the inordinate amount of money I am hemorrhaging every time you put a picture up!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy monty

dubnut71 said:


> Loving this build Andy - thanks for sharing with us!!!!:thumb:


Thanks Dubnut i am amazed how the bike rides it rides like a short rear travel full suspension bike closest thing i have ridden is a Giant anthem in terms of back end "give" want some Hope M4's for it when the Hayes give up the ghost (or need new pads) also want some SLX cranks as the Stilos are a bit flexible and will need a couple of chain rings before long (have the older LX on my XC hardtail and Hone (which are the same but in black on my full susser and they are stiff as anything) would love XT but cant afford it

im disappointed by the Fox forks they blow through the travel too readily and the damping goes to pot on repeated hits (tried an oil change to no effect and i have the right spring they are just "too plush") It climbs like a mountain goat on crack with a rocket up its backside, must have been sat at the top of the climb between Staindale and Crosscliff about 5 mins waiting for my mates (and im unfit) for those who know the area 

S63 hmm more yorkshire steel get the pics up :wave:


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> You are worse than me, however its all down to you that I have a brompton so I am no longer going to associate in similar threads with you due to the inordinate amount of money I am hemorrhaging every time you put a picture up!!!:thumb::thumb:


Your greater knowledge and that of the other pedallers on here may be of assistance to someone who knows not enough about such things. I have wanted a mid price Hardtail for a while now and having enjoyed the experience of the Alfine setup and the advantages of little maintenance looked into a bike with this cassette, only two I've seen off the peg a Charge Duster and a Genesis IO ID, fancied something a little different so opted for the Orange P7 frame and have got NorthWest MTB to build up a budget spec, have a look and tell me if there is any particular component I should look to upgrade, the build is £1400 but prepared to add a few hundred if it's a worthwhile investment:thumb:

1x 19" Orange P7 Frame - matt blk - 2008/2009 model
1x Rockshox Tora 318 coil UT with lock out
1x Tioga Sealed headset
1x Easton EA50 90mm Stem
1x Easton EA50 Bars
1x Orange Seatpost
1x SDG Cromo saddle
1x Alfine BB
1x Sram Chain
1x Alfine Chainset
1x Alfine Shifter
1x pr Shimano SLX Brakes - 180mm ft + rr
1x Alfine / DT Swiss rear wheel
1x Deore / DT Swiss ft wheel
1x pr Orange lock on grips
2x Panaracer semi slicks 
2x std tubes
1x Alifine sprocket 18t
1x Alfine fitting kit


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Your greater knowledge and that of the other pedallers on here may be of assistance to someone who knows not enough about such things. I have wanted a mid price Hardtail for a while now and having enjoyed the experience of the Alfine setup and the advantages of little maintenance looked into a bike with this cassette, only two I've seen off the peg a Charge Duster and a Genesis IO ID, fancied something a little different so opted for the Orange P7 frame and have got NorthWest MTB to build up a budget spec, have a look and tell me if there is any particular component I should look to upgrade, the build is £1400 but prepared to add a few hundred if it's a worthwhile investment:thumb:
> 
> 1x 19" Orange P7 Frame - matt blk - 2008/2009 model
> 1x Rockshox Tora 318 coil UT with lock out
> 1x Tioga Sealed headset
> 1x Easton EA50 90mm Stem
> 1x Easton EA50 Bars
> 1x Orange Seatpost
> 1x SDG Cromo saddle
> 1x Alfine BB
> 1x Sram Chain
> 1x Alfine Chainset
> 1x Alfine Shifter
> 1x pr Shimano SLX Brakes - 180mm ft + rr
> 1x Alfine / DT Swiss rear wheel
> 1x Deore / DT Swiss ft wheel
> 1x pr Orange lock on grips
> 2x Panaracer semi slicks
> 2x std tubes
> 1x Alifine sprocket 18t
> 1x Alfine fitting kit


You see ? here it goes again! Alfine you [email protected], thats just what I am taking about!!! (goes off to mutter and sigh.......)

Looks a great spec, if anything I would only go up on the fork Recon's or Reba's? :thumb:


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> You see ? here it goes again! Alfine you [email protected], thats just what I am taking about!!! (goes off to mutter and sigh.......)
> 
> Looks a great spec, if anything I would only go up on the fork Recon's or Reba's? :thumb:


Alfines are for pussies like me, if you really want to go down that route, Rohloff is the way to make you bank manager wince. BTW look out for any cheap deals on the Alfine 8 speed, it's being replaced by a 11 speed in October:thumb:


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Looks a great spec, if anything I would only go up on the fork Recon's or Reba's? :thumb:


In laymans speak what are the pros and cons of air v coil?


----------



## andy monty

dubnut71 said:


> Looks a great spec, if anything I would only go up on the fork Recon's or Reba's? :thumb:


I agree with that nothing drastic wrong with the Tora 318 but the steel stanchions are going to need far more care and TLC than the recons or higher with the Flurine coated aluminium sliders



S63 said:


> In laymans speak what are the pros and cons of air v coil?


Air forks are generally lighter and (imo) more suited to XC applications they have a ramping feel the more they compress the more they stiffen so its quiet hard to obtain full travel but are a shade lighter than coil you can tune the fork for your weight easily..

Coil on the other hand are much smother but with the rockshox range you have to ensure you have the correct spring fitted as there is no preload (dial to stiffen the fork up) im about 14 stone and the OEM spring in the recons is spot on if thats any help

this should clear it up

http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/what-to-look-for-in-forks/3845.html


----------



## dubnut71

Quality advice there Andy, You know your stuff!!


----------



## andy monty

Used to work part time in a mates bike shop so was fairly up on bits and bobs but things move on at such a rate at the moment i have fallen out of touch with the latest stuff but still have a fair idea 

one other point between the Reba and Recon the Reba has the "floodgate" which is an inertia valve 


put simply you can lock the fork out so it wont bob BUT once you hit a lump of a set amount (which you set by twiddling the gold cap) the fork opens up absorbs it then locks itself back out again the Recon has a factory set Gate which is more to protect the shock internals from been damaged should you do the "silly thing" and set off down hill with them locked out 



its a good feature can stop the fork bobbing under hard peddling but it takes some getting used to 


Don't discount the Rockshox Revalation fork either


----------



## robj20

andy monty said:


> Thanks Dubnut i am amazed how the bike rides it rides like a short rear travel full suspension bike closest thing i have ridden is a Giant anthem in terms of back end "give" want some Hope M4's for it when the Hayes give up the ghost (or need new pads) also want some SLX cranks as the Stilos are a bit flexible and will need a couple of chain rings before long (have the older LX on my XC hardtail and Hone (which are the same but in black on my full susser and they are stiff as anything) would love XT but cant afford it
> 
> im disappointed by the Fox forks they blow through the travel too readily and the damping goes to pot on repeated hits (tried an oil change to no effect and i have the right spring they are just "too plush") It climbs like a mountain goat on crack with a rocket up its backside, must have been sat at the top of the climb between Staindale and Crosscliff about 5 mins waiting for my mates (and im unfit) for those who know the area
> 
> S63 hmm more yorkshire steel get the pics up :wave:


I have just fitted some SLX cranks there very nice, there as good as XT in IMO, also found the same with Fox forks, which is why i went with Marzocchi heaver for sure but so much better at handling big hits.

Coil all the way for me, so much more linear and smooth.


----------



## andy monty

robj20 said:


> Coil all the way for me, so much more linear and smooth.


i'd agree on my full susser and the on one i have coils take far more out than the coils but can leave the trail isolated on my HT XC bike i have air which bob less and lets you get more power down on the sacrifice of some comfort


----------



## shane_ctr

My current Bike


----------



## DCR

This is my bike - It started life as a Rockhopper Disc, but ive made a few changes since...

Here are a few piccies










XT 4 pots, front and rear. Ashima SOS pads and G2 rotors (for now)



















XT Shadow rear mech and XT cassette










Race Face Dues Stem, Race Face Ride flat bars, XT Dual Action shifters










Easton EA50 seatpost, Selle Italia Yutakk seat (bit unusual, not to everyones taste, but very comfortable), Specialized Mini Seatpak










I have an SLX chainset waiting to be fitted, and next on the list is to add some colour (red anodised bolts, skewers etc)


----------



## robj20

DCR said:


> I have an SLX chainset waiting to be fitted, and next on the list is to add some colour (red anodised bolts, skewers etc)


Have you remembered to get the tools to do the job?


----------



## DCR

i may be getting my LBS to do it

the tools will cost me £25 to buy, and they can fit it for about the same


----------



## badly_dubbed

just purchased a few things from CRC today for my 5

203mm front floating hope rotor in gunsmoke (saw type)
Hope C clamp adapter
EBC green pads
Giro Hex in matt white/silver
Endura zyme baggys

and a raceface deus BB rebuild kit and bearings


----------



## Strothow

Standard


----------



## andy monty

DCR said:


> i may be getting my LBS to do it
> 
> the tools will cost me £25 to buy, and they can fit it for about the same


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3784

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3785


----------



## Transit

Sneak peek of a bit of my next one.


----------



## Jace

SID Team edition ?


----------



## robj20

andy monty said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3784
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3785


Chain reaction sell a cheaper version of the bb spanner.
You dont need the second item i used my fingers.

You will also need the tool to remove what ever you have if its an isis crank you will need an isis tool and a crank extractor. Worth having the tools.


----------



## Transit

Jace said:


> SID Team edition ?


Close, SID World Cups. Going for a lightweight build


----------



## DCR

robj20 said:


> Chain reaction sell a cheaper version of the bb spanner.
> You dont need the second item i used my fingers.
> 
> You will also need the tool to remove what ever you have if its an isis crank you will need an isis tool and a crank extractor. Worth having the tools.


dont mind buying the tools for the hollowtech, but i dont really want the tools for removing the existing crank as ill never use them again


----------



## Scott152

Here's photo of my Gary Fisher










Its a bit old fashioned to a lot of yours, but I love it , its not as old fashioned as my 1995 model Marin though

Scott


----------



## andy monty

Transit said:


> Close, SID World Cups. Going for a lightweight build


what with 140mm rotors  you'll never stop!  :wave:


----------



## Transit

andy monty said:


> what with 140mm rotors  you'll never stop!  :wave:


Hell yes! Well one for sure.


----------



## The Turtle

*Need Some advice*

Thought id post mine up only just got it as a freebie of my dads mate he doesnt ride anymore,

Dont know nothing about this type is it a good bike to start mountain biking on ?

any advice tips etc would be great,:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Sorry to say i would not take that off road, just isnt built for it. It will be ok on the roads though if not a bit heavy im guessing.


----------



## The Turtle

robj20 said:


> Sorry to say i would not take that off road, just isnt built for it. It will be ok on the roads though if not a bit heavy im guessing.


ok cheers:thumb:


----------



## andy monty

Im with rob sadly 

it will be bloody hard work on the road to boot


----------



## badly_dubbed

light road use only as said

 its a bike at the end of the day so go and ride it


----------



## myles

Felt F90.

Library pic of my bike. It suits me getting to work and back, might just splash and get something new though!


----------



## S63

To illustrate the point that has already been made. I am 6ft tall and this bike is a Charge small frame.



S63 said:


> thought it was about time the Brompton had a big brother, the Charge Mixer has arrived


----------



## badly_dubbed

new rotor and pads fitted to my Five (after some messing about lol)



















scuse the dirt lol










203mm fitted


----------



## andy monty

Hope the EBC pads last longer than the 1 stop they did for me as they crumbled away to dust.....


i'll give EBC their due they sent a replacement pair out and they did exactly the same :wall:


Run Goodridge ever since


----------



## Tabbs

my son saw me on this and aksed where was his so
his FELT BMX
































Not bad for a 5yr old!!


----------



## its me

Thought i'd show a few pics of my bikes. The full suspension bike was a freebie and the raleigh and the Claud Butler cost me £40 for the pair.


----------



## Bigpikle

the latest addition to the stable...

2008 Canondale Cyclocross SL105

CAAD9 frame with carbon CX forks and rear triangle, full 105 groupset with FSA CX 46/36 chainset. Rides really well and is very stable and predictable handling. With huge mud clearance and mounts for full guards, it makes for a very practical bike as well if you can live with the awful performance of cantilevers on the road!










Put some road tyres while I wait for the specialist CX rubber to come in tomorrow, and did 25 miles today. Highly impressed so far and the alu frame rides really well - big improvement over my 10yr old Trek fame!


----------



## S63

Bigpikle said:


> the latest addition to the stable...
> 
> 2008 Canondale Cyclocross SL105
> 
> CAAD9 frame with carbon CX forks and rear triangle, full 105 groupset with FSA CX 46/36 chainset. Rides really well and is very stable and predictable handling. With huge mud clearance and mounts for full guards, it makes for a very practical bike as well if you can live with the awful performance of cantilevers on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some road tyres while I wait for the specialist CX rubber to come in tomorrow, and did 25 miles today. Highly impressed so far and the alu frame rides really well - big improvement over my 10yr old Trek fame!


Nice looking piece of kit BP:thumb:

PS do you ever look at this forum? Entertaining and I guess completely umoderated:doublesho

http://www.lfgss.com/


----------



## Bigpikle

S63 said:


> Nice looking piece of kit BP:thumb:
> 
> PS do you ever look at this forum? Entertaining and I guess completely umoderated:doublesho
> 
> http://www.lfgss.com/


thanks matey - cant wait to get racing on it now 

I do, but its not a very welcoming place! Some good info but you have to work very hard to find it!


----------



## S63

Bigpikle said:


> I do, but its not a very welcoming place! Some good info but you have to work very hard to find it!


exactly why I prefer to ask bike questions among friends on here (mods, I ask again, may we have our own pedal section).

The "how not to lock a bike" thread makes for some great reading.


----------



## Lou_m

Here's my 2,



















Want to build a Cotic X cyclocross bike next with discs when the frames are available to buy.


----------



## THE CHAMP

Here is mine fitted out with campag. full carbon rear and fork rides nice

DSCF1350.jpg (92.7 KB)


----------



## Jace

Bigpikle said:


> Put some road tyres while I wait for the specialist CX rubber to come in tomorrow


What you got ?

Schwalbe CX Pro's ?


----------



## S63

*Some suspension at last*

In 57 years have never ridden a bike with any suspension, sheer bliss, the old bones aint shaking so much now. A little saunter along the Grand Union today.


----------



## S63

*a question for the more learned*

When adjusting chain tension on the setup pictured below it's a simple case of loosening the two bolts each side and sliding to the optimum position for chain tension but how do you align the wheel perfectly 90 degrees to the axle plane, is there a scientific method or is it just a case of a visual check?

Whilst in this area, the four bolts seem pretty important and I guess take a lot of load and stress, I'm fearful of over tightening them, would titanium bolts give me less risk of shearing them off?


----------



## Kenny6

My Carerra Kraken


----------



## S63

S63 said:


> When adjusting chain tension on the setup pictured below it's a simple case of loosening the two bolts each side and sliding to the optimum position for chain tension but how do you align the wheel perfectly 90 degrees to the axle plane, is there a scientific method or is it just a case of a visual check?
> 
> Whilst in this area, the four bolts seem pretty important and I guess take a lot of load and stress, I'm fearful of over tightening them, would titanium bolts give me less risk of shearing them off?


I feel like Billy no Mates, c'mon you pedallers!


----------



## PaulGTI

Kenny6 said:


> My Carerra Kraken


Handsome looking machine there!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2108313&postcount=12

PS-That fron quick release lever should be either pointing back, or more usually alligned up with the fork


----------



## KugaStu

http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss335/stupot_10_photo/3786651122_8307c637ae.jpg

My steed, apologies its an action shot.


----------



## Jace

S63 said:


> When adjusting chain tension on the setup pictured below it's a simple case of loosening the two bolts each side and sliding to the optimum position for chain tension but how do you align the wheel perfectly 90 degrees to the axle plane, is there a scientific method or is it just a case of a visual check?
> 
> Whilst in this area, the four bolts seem pretty important and I guess take a lot of load and stress, I'm fearful of over tightening them, would titanium bolts give me less risk of shearing them off?


Ti Bolts will still strip if you over torque them, so dont bother.

The bike should be supplied with a manual that states the torque settings, if not contact them, they should have their details in the book by law. Or the EN Standards decal should state the importer on it.

Best method for getting the wheel central & square to the dropout is to align the center of the tyre with the mudguard fitting hole of the chainstay bridge.


----------



## POOBUG

My 2.

Firstly my Cannondale Caffeine


and secondly my trusty old commuter Fondriest



currently in negotiations with the wife that upgrading the Fondy to a Cannondale Six Carbon is a great idea!!


----------



## Kenny6

PaulGTI said:


> Handsome looking machine there!!!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2108313&postcount=12
> 
> PS-That fron quick release lever should be either pointing back, or more usually alligned up with the fork


Cheers mate, I was in a rush :lol:


----------



## S63

KugaStu said:


> http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss335/stupot_10_photo/3786651122_8307c637ae.jpg
> 
> My steed, apologies its an action shot.


Think I came flying past you a while ago.


----------



## robz

S63 said:


> Whilst in this area, the four bolts seem pretty important and I guess take a lot of load and stress, *I'm fearful of over tightening them, would titanium bolts give me less risk of shearing them off?*


Torque settings should be in the bike's manual, or available from the supplier/manufacturer. Be careful, a sheared off bolt on a bike is a proper PITA.


----------



## Fresh

POOBUG - I use to have a Cannondale with the headshcok. Gutted I got rid of it, a brilliant bit of kit!


----------



## Jace

Just ordered a new set of wheels, Mavic ksyrium Elites.

Really fancied a pr of SL or K10's, but that's just silly ££, even at the price I can get them for @ OEM


----------



## tom-coupe

anywere too look to buy a good second hand bike other than ebay?


----------



## chunkytfg

My latest addition










Eddy Merckx AMX-1.

All ready spent too much on it beyond the original price! new seat as the standard was like a razor blade and a shorter carbon wrap stem as the reach was just a touch long for me. Plus I have ordered a hand built rear wheel with 105 hub and Mavic Open pro rim.


----------



## andy monty

tom-coupe said:


> anywere too look to buy a good second hand bike other than ebay?


local bike shop....... some do some dont do second hand...

single track world classifieds

http://www.singletrackworld.com/


----------



## PaulGTI

tom-coupe said:


> anywere too look to buy a good second hand bike other than ebay?


Gumtree, but speak to th owner to make sure he sounds genuine as some stolen bikes find their way on there.


----------



## PugIain

Only a pic off a webpage.
Mines a Dawes XC 1.2 Not bad for £130.








21 thumb shift,adjustable front forks.And erm.
Aluminium rims.and frame.


----------



## chrisibiza

My bike with a few subtle changes since I got it.....

Now got Maxxis Minon tyres, Both are front tyres with a 42a on the front and 60a on the back.

Also decided to get Answer Pro Taper 780mm handlebars along with Nukeproof super soft grips.

The bike has not been used much although I did break my ribs and also a metatarsal in my left foot in separate crashes this year!


----------



## Barchettaman

Some of my road bikes. I enjoy doing my own wrenching, buying unwanted bikes on the cheap, selling them on for a bit of profit, upgrading etc. Anyway, on with the photos - with some before and afters!

My first project, A Pug Competition 500. It had been in a cellar for the best part of a decade, everything was completely seized up. Managed to bring it back to life with a 9-speed drivetrain and carbon fron fork. Rides *really* well. My winter beater.

Some before and after shots:










Used it for a winter in this set up (7 speed RSX drivetrain)










Front brake before:


















And after a LOT of Mothers AP:


















Final bike, last autumn:










Moving on. My TT/triathlon rig, now sold. Best time 27'20 fro 20km on this baby:










Some fat bloke riding it:


















A nice 650-wheeled Canyon Triathlon bike I put together for about €200, now sold:



















Cheapy Jan Ullrich road bike, set up for triathlon training. 8 speed drivetrain.










My Fort Aero road/TT bike, basically a rip off of a Cervelo Dual for about a 10th the price. Frame was €53. Looks a bit funky but fits and rides really well. Felt TTR2 wheelset - gorgeous wheels. BBB AeroWing bars (€5). Truvativ/Isis crank and BB. The nearly-new Ultegra 600 RD and FD were €1 on eBay. Wolf TT fronk fork.
The Blue Composites seat post has 3 positions. Normal position is approx. 73 degs seat tube, lift up the stem and it's a comfy road bike. Slammed forward it steepens the seatpost. I then drop the adjustable stem and clip on aerobars - ready for triathlon. 
Currently 8 speed but might be going to 9 if I can pick up a cheap STI RH shifter on the Bay.










My Cannondale commuter, riding 700-28 tyres, cheapy cheapy frameset and a lovely ride round town. 1x8 drivetrain.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## dubnut71

Barchettaman those bikes rock!!!!

Loving the Gitane (low-pro rocks!!!) and the pug
just makes me go all funny! good work!!!!


----------



## S63

Can't stand showoffs but you can't help but be impressed.


----------



## Barchettaman

Thanks Dubnut. Nothing really that special about any of the bikes but I have a lot of fun (re)building and riding them.

The Gitane isn't actually a lo pro, as both wheels are 700c, but certainly has a similar geometry. The very low front end was what ultimately made me sell it on. Couldn't get comfy for long distances.

I have taken some stick for mixing silver and black components on the Pug but TBH I couldn't give a monkey's, it was done on a budget and that kind of thing doesn't bother me.

I will stick future builds on here if people are interested.


----------



## PaulGTI

S63 said:


> Can't stand showoffs but you can't help but be impressed.


I bet those guys have had some loverly multi-coloured shins from the bruises when it goes wrong.


----------



## chunkytfg

S63 said:


> Can't stand showoffs but you can't help but be impressed.
> 
> YouTube - Bicycle Film Festival Paris BMX Session Street Party


This one really impresses


----------



## S63

chunkytfg said:


> This one really impresses
> 
> YouTube - Simon Stojko Falk-BMX world champion flatland expert 20+


very impressive indeed, he would look so much cooler without all that facial hair going on.

Slightly different discipline but this guy is the dogs pyjamas for me.


----------



## rob28

Well if we're doing the Youtube vid thing.....






Gords is the bike club out of Winnipeg who came to town to ride with our club. I'm the one in the bright orange t-shirt, riding a Norco Shore 8" travel DH bike for the day. Awesome bike but at about 40lb,quite heavy.

I now have the loan of a Turner Flux custom build with Fox front and rear, Chris King, SRAM X9, Shimano XT and Magura Louise brakes. A nice bike whick makes me want my own full susser even more.

I've also had the joy or riding a Turner 5-Spot custom build........Hmmmm dribble...

Edit: - And part 2 of the invitational ride the next day. I didn't take part in this as part 1 almost killed me...


----------



## Jace

I just realised I haven't posted any pictures up from this years Eurobike show, Ill get them uploaded when I'm back in the uk later in the week.

Lots of sexxy carbon roadies


----------



## macp

This is mine a Specialized Secteur which took me weeks to decide upon and sadly now have to sell to raise some cash doh !!


----------



## chrisibiza

Jace said:


> I just realised I haven't posted any pictures up from this years Eurobike show, Ill get them uploaded when I'm back in the uk later in the week.
> 
> Lots of sexxy carbon roadies


Were you there on the trade days or just go over for the public?

I'm going to be buying the Nukeproof Snap 4x frame.


----------



## Jace

chrisibiza said:


> Were you there on the trade days or just go over for the public?
> 
> I'm going to be buying the Nukeproof Snap 4x frame.


All four days, & I still didn't get round it all.

It's bigger than Taipei cycle show now Id say too.


----------



## rob28

Here's the bike I'm currently borrowing.


----------



## OlDirty

my bike "Specialized SX Trail 2"



















And here you can see the track where i'm always biking. On the video are other guys.


----------



## andy monty

my mate has the "last years" SX trail and sent his shock and forks off to Mojo what a difference it has made........

put these on my one one 456 summer season last night next job is a lower chain retention on the ISG mount


----------



## Transit

A few more bits and the new steed will be done


----------



## chrisibiza

Jace said:


> All four days, & I still didn't get round it all.
> 
> It's bigger than Taipei cycle show now Id say too.


Who do you work for? Seen some of the pics of the dirt jump comp etc from the guys in my work that went.


----------



## DCR

A few upgrades to to my spesh

FSA K-Force Flat Bars
Grey Superstar grips with white clamps
White Goodridge Gear Cable kit
Red and White Superstar spacers
and a selection of red anodised goodness 























































Bike now weighs 12kgs bang on. Looking for replacement wheels next (then possibly a Giant Anthem frame)










Cheers

DCR


----------



## Transit

A few more bits arrived


----------



## brian245

Just an observation, but for a nation without any mountains, there appears to be a high percentage of mountain bikes in this thread


----------



## andy monty

Mike that disc rotor is too small FACT! 

Brian I really wouldn't fancy taking a road bike onto the moors and into the peak district to go off roading go into you tube and type in dalby forrest uci world cup course :thumb:


----------



## Transit

andy monty said:


> Mike that disc rotor is too small FACT!


You know I like to live on the edge Andy


----------



## andy monty

Transit said:


> You know I like to live on the edge Andy


been thinking about getting a 210 bin lid for the back of my 456 summer season since on the down hills in dalby it gets hot enough to to burn itself into my calf when i stop to pull the seat post back up  ...so the 210 shouldnt get as hot should be able to slow me faster going down the local magnetic hill :wave:

if you really want to live on the edge get some super* pads lol

and yes i do appear to be going mad to those who don't know what im talking about :wave:


----------



## Adam D

brian245 said:


> Just an observation, but for a nation without any mountains, there appears to be a high percentage of mountain bikes in this thread


Plenty of mountains up here in Scotland!


----------



## andy monty

lidl tomorrow have cycle gear in work stand looks ok for the money

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/...&district=+&street=North+Street&ar=10&nf=True
:thumb:

(well in this area anyway)


----------



## Sharpy

Adam D said:


> Plenty of mountains up here in Scotland!


damn i phone always hitting the thanks button, meant to hit quote lol



brian245 said:


> Just an observation, but for a nation without any mountains, there appears to be a high percentage of mountain bikes in this thread


Theres also plenty in the lake district, so for a nation, we have quite a few....so id love to know where your notion that we have none comes from...

Plus the whole connotation of a mountain bike, is essentially off road biking which can be from a field to a forrest with no mountains necessarily needed, so your attempt at being a smart ass failed


----------



## Adam D

I seem to recall that MTB is an acronym for multi-terrain bicycle.

They were going to be called ATB, short for all terrain bicycle.

Nothing to do with mountains.


----------



## andy monty

Just got home from lidl their winter cycling gloves appear to be very good for £4 i ended up with 2 pairs


----------



## andy-mcq

heres my ride of choice

2007 BIONICON edison ltd








after three years of various mountains and evan riding to work!! she was looking a little tatty so decided to take her apart and respray her.









and a close up, not fully built up here but has been tested around llandegla and worked a treat just as she use to


----------



## Perfection Detailing

A few of my current road bike.














































And one of me in action at a triathlon from the weekend


----------



## Jace

Just ordered my new winter jacket & gloves, I think people should see me coming don't you :thumb:










http://www.mavic.com/en/product/apparel/gloves/apparel/Signal-Glove?105911










http://www.mavic.com/en/product/apparel/vests/jackets/men/Signal-Jacket


----------



## DCR

do you use overshoes mate ?

i really need a pair after getting my feet super wet this morning


----------



## Jace

DCR said:


> do you use overshoes mate ?
> 
> i really need a pair after getting my feet super wet this morning


Not yet, they are next on my list, I'm all cashed out for this month now.

I'll try & avoid riding in the wet, i'm going to opt for the thermal type more than waterproof


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## PaulGTI

Perfection Detailing said:


> A few of my current road bike.


Nice!


----------



## mercboy

*tyres on a mtb for road use*

what tyres are favoured on a mountain bike for road use,i'm knackered after a 5 mile ride on the roads with nobbly tyres


----------



## Jace

Schwalbe durano or kojaks are very good.


----------



## PaulGTI

These get good reviews, and at a cheap price

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Schwalbe_Land_Cruiser_MTB_Tyre/5360042609/


----------



## andy monty

Go back through this thread MTB road tyres came up a few weeks ago


----------



## Coops

Jace said:


> Just ordered my new winter jacket & gloves, I think people should see me coming don't you :thumb:


Now there can't be too many of these around? But I spotted a guy (could have been Jace) prowling (_but I think he should have been jogging_) round near me on Saturday night.

Very distinctive and very very reflective - headlights picked him up miles away!! :thumb:


----------



## Knighty1884

Here's my 3.

My Old Mongoose. Now retired and collecting dust.









My 2007 Specialized Rockhopper Pro - 
Corrected a few times using Menzerna polish/pads and a DA polisher (No joke - the high gloss black frame scratches very easily) LSP = Zym0l Glasur









And my latest - 2009 Trek Fuel EX9. LSP = Raceglaze Signature Series Black Label wax. Got some upgrades planned for this such as new Raceface Deus bars in orange, a new SRAM PG990 rear cassesett with the orange insert and the tyres are getting replaced with some Schwalbe nobby nics.


----------



## Jace

Coops said:


> Now there can't be too many of these around? But I spotted a guy (could have been Jace) prowling (_but I think he should have been jogging_) round near me on Saturday night.
> 
> Very distinctive and very very reflective - headlights picked him up miles away!! :thumb:


Hahhhahaa, yea that was me :lol:

Where'd you see me ?


----------



## Barchettaman

Perfection Detailing said:


> A few of my current road bike.
> 
> And one of me in action at a triathlon from the weekend


Nice one Neil, the Boardman bikes are incredible value for money. Looks like a fast set up.

One thing to consider, if you'll let me. Have you considered a forward seat post for when you are doing triathlons? Your seat angle looks pretty slack. Are you a bit stretched out when in the aero bars?

I got a LOT more comfortable in the aero position when I swapped out the standard seat post on my road bike for a Profile Design Fast Forward seat post. There is a theory that bringing yourself steeper on the bike makes your run easier too - something about the way the leg muscles work on the bike.

Now, there are some downsides to fitting out a roadbike this way, notably that the handling is affected with more weight over the front. But it generally results in a flatter back and a faster position.

Anyway, best of luck traing and racing.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## Coops

Jace said:


> Hahhhahaa, yea that was me :lol:
> 
> Where'd you see me ?


On the Bott's Way estate - Buckingham Road I think. I was cutting through into town to collect takeaway!!!

It was damn bright !!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Thanks Simon :thumb:

Yeah great bikes and very quick.

Yeah I take on board what your saying mate, could perhaps take the seat a bit higher but not a great deal as I do try and ride at full stretch to get as much power through my legs as possible. And then change the angle of my seat to suit.

Probably more the fact that road bikes are just not the most ideal set up for doing triathlons with, I am considering a tri bike for next year as well but there not the most comfortable things to ride :lol:

Have also been considering changing the Ritchey wheels for some deeper dish carbons, but there not exactly cheap. You could buy a tri bike at the cost of some new rims 

The tri season is just about over for this year anyway, but will have a play about with the seat to see if I can get a better position :thumb:

Neil 



Barchettaman said:


> Nice one Neil, the Boardman bikes are incredible value for money. Looks like a fast set up.
> 
> One thing to consider, if you'll let me. Have you considered a forward seat post for when you are doing triathlons? Your seat angle looks pretty slack. Are you a bit stretched out when in the aero bars?
> 
> I got a LOT more comfortable in the aero position when I swapped out the standard seat post on my road bike for a Profile Design Fast Forward seat post. There is a theory that bringing yourself steeper on the bike makes your run easier too - something about the way the leg muscles work on the bike.
> 
> Now, there are some downsides to fitting out a roadbike this way, notably that the handling is affected with more weight over the front. But it generally results in a flatter back and a faster position.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck traing and racing.
> Cheers
> Simon


----------



## Barchettaman

Perfection Detailing said:


> Have also been considering changing the Ritchey wheels for some deeper dish carbons, but there not exactly cheap. You could buy a tri bike at the cost of some new rims
> 
> Neil


As you mentioned you were _considering_ getting some deeper wheels, I'm going to chip in again with some more unrequested advice :lol:

Keep that wheelset, maybe get a wheelcover for the rear from the US (www.wheelbuilder.com, I have one) and look for a used deep dish front wheel for racing (an old Campy Shamal for example).

You will get a nice aero saving from one of the teardrop helmets, or in true DW tradition you could make one yourself:

http://www.wenzelcoaching.com/Article-Create-Your-Own-AeroHelmet.pdf

for the cost of an old cereal box and a roll of tape.

Next thing to consider is getting that drinks bottle off your down tube and between your aero bars with some zip ties and a side mount bottle cage. Do it right and it will be invisible to the air when you are on the bars.



















But by far the most difference you will make to your bike splits is by putting yourself in as aero a position as possible (steep seat angle, flattish back but comfy, elbows directly underneath shoulders, forearms flat) and then training in that position to get used to it.

My best split on the Gitane TT bike was 27'20" for 20km, so just over 27 mp/h, and I'm a fat opera singer and was fairly undertrained for that race, but my position was fairly good:










although I am now looking to get a bit steeper to open up my hip angle a bit for more power.

Hope this helps - just realized I've been wittering on a bit!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Cheers Simon :thumb:

Some great advice, I have looked at a similar wheel disc set up to that before and for the price compared to a wheel set there is no comparison :thumb:

Never thought of putting a water bottle in that position, I take you still have plenty of room for your arms?

Neil.



Barchettaman said:


> As you mentioned you were _considering_ getting some deeper wheels, I'm going to chip in again with some more unrequested advice :lol:
> 
> Keep that wheelset, maybe get a wheelcover for the rear from the US (www.wheelbuilder.com, I have one) and look for a used deep dish front wheel for racing (an old Campy Shamal for example).
> 
> You will get a nice aero saving from one of the teardrop helmets, or in true DW tradition you could make one yourself:
> 
> http://www.wenzelcoaching.com/Article-Create-Your-Own-AeroHelmet.pdf
> 
> for the cost of an old cereal box and a roll of tape.
> 
> Next thing to consider is getting that drinks bottle off your down tube and between your aero bars with some zip ties and a side mount bottle cage. Do it right and it will be invisible to the air when you are on the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by far the most difference you will make to your bike splits is by putting yourself in as aero a position as possible (steep seat angle, flattish back but comfy, elbows directly underneath shoulders, forearms flat) and then training in that position to get used to it.
> 
> My best split on the Gitane TT bike was 27'20" for 20km, so just over 27 mp/h, and I'm a fat opera singer and was fairly undertrained for that race, but my position was fairly good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I am now looking to get a bit steeper to open up my hip angle a bit for more power.
> 
> Hope this helps - just realized I've been wittering on a bit!


----------



## Bigpikle

Jace said:


> Just ordered my new winter jacket & gloves, I think people should see me coming don't you :thumb:


I see your orange jacket and raise you with my new Castelli 










and cap...


----------



## Barchettaman

Neil, I am 99% certain it won't be a problem in your aerobar set up. I just went back up the thread to see your race photo but it's disappeared so I can't be completely sure.

There is a fairly radical position that Dave Zabriskie uses with the arms on top of each other but I don't think you have a position like this:










In the aero position the arms are 'outside' the bars, with the 4 points of contact being the pads and the ends, so the bottle sits really nicely in the middle. Hed even market a bottle cage holder now that attaches to the fork steerer, it's called the lollypop I think.

Just to clarify what I said earlier about saddles and seats. I am not suggesting you raise or lower your seat post, or change the angle of the saddle on the post. What I mean is to swap out the set back seatpost that you have for a Fast Forward seatpost that changes the effective seat tube angle. They are ugly as hell but very effective at what they do. Your current angle from bottom bracket to where you sit on the saddle is about 73 degs to the horizontal. A FF seat post, with the kink in it, will increase this effective angle to about 76-77 degrees, if not more, as you 'pivot' round the bottom bracket.



















And a final one of my Jan Ullrich cheap road bike, set up for tri training with the FF seatpost and cheapy aero bars:


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> I see your orange jacket and raise you with my new Castelli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cap...


Where's the TART smilie when you need it


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> I see your orange jacket and raise you with my new Castelli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cap...


Get you........... :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

oh yeh baby....

its all about looking cool you know! Just so happens this is sooooooo warm its just not true. At 0 degs this week I had only a light summer short sleeve baselayer on under it and was toasty warm just tootling about for 2 hours. Bring it on winter....


----------



## Bigpikle

Perfection Detailing said:


> Cheers Simon :thumb:
> 
> Some great advice, I have looked at a similar wheel disc set up to that before and for the price compared to a wheel set there is no comparison :thumb:
> 
> Never thought of putting a water bottle in that position, I take you still have plenty of room for your arms?
> 
> Neil.


Neil - do yourself a HUGE favour and pay Twenty3c a visit in Stony Stratford and tell Alan that Damon sent you. They do an incredible bike fit and he will help you get properly set up for a really good position that is aero , given the limitations of your road frame, and one you can hold with your body shape and flexibility. Its about £40 but was probably THE best £40 I spent on cycling yet... They really know their stuff and work with lots of racers and triathletes. Really nice guys there too :thumb:

http://www.twenty3c.co.uk/


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Barchettaman said:


> Neil, I am 99% certain it won't be a problem in your aerobar set up. I just went back up the thread to see your race photo but it's disappeared so I can't be completely sure.
> 
> There is a fairly radical position that Dave Zabriskie uses with the arms on top of each other but I don't think you have a position like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the aero position the arms are 'outside' the bars, with the 4 points of contact being the pads and the ends, so the bottle sits really nicely in the middle. Hed even market a bottle cage holder now that attaches to the fork steerer, it's called the lollypop I think.
> 
> Just to clarify what I said earlier about saddles and seats. I am not suggesting you raise or lower your seat post, or change the angle of the saddle on the post. What I mean is to swap out the set back seatpost that you have for a Fast Forward seatpost that changes the effective seat tube angle. They are ugly as hell but very effective at what they do. Your current angle from bottom bracket to where you sit on the saddle is about 73 degs to the horizontal. A FF seat post, with the kink in it, will increase this effective angle to about 76-77 degrees, if not more, as you 'pivot' round the bottom bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a final one of my Jan Ullrich cheap road bike, set up for tri training with the FF seatpost and cheapy aero bars:


Cheers Simon :thumb:

Will have a look at trying to position a bottle on my bars and let you know how I get on, I'm sure there will be room thinking about it. As you say my arm position is certainly not as radical as Dave Zabriskie :lol:

Will defo purchase a disc for the rear wheel and new seat post as well, and then go and have the bike all set up properly :thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> Neil - do yourself a HUGE favour and pay Twenty3c a visit in Stony Stratford and tell Alan that Damon sent you. They do an incredible bike fit and he will help you get properly set up for a really good position that is aero , given the limitations of your road frame, and one you can hold with your body shape and flexibility. Its about £40 but was probably THE best £40 I spent on cycling yet... They really know their stuff and work with lots of racers and triathletes. Really nice guys there too :thumb:
> 
> http://www.twenty3c.co.uk/


Thanks Damon :thumb:

Yeah I do use the guys at twenty3c for various things, as you say top guys and really know there stuff. My mate also owns a bike shop in MK and has all the equipment that twent3c have, you may even know him or his company.

http://www.multisportdistribution.co.uk/index.htm

So either way I will get the bike fitted out properly for doing triathlons, I am still pretty new to doing tri's but really have enjoyed the ones I've done and am going to look to raise the bar in 2011. I mainly do road bike events so setting the bike up for tri's is all a bit new to me still 

Thanks chaps will let you know how I get on :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Jace

Coops said:


> On the Bott's Way estate - Buckingham Road I think. I was cutting through into town to collect takeaway!!!
> 
> It was damn bright !!!


I live on there, so I must have just set out from home then, looking quite fresh & ready I bet. :lol:


----------



## Barchettaman

Bigpikle said:


> Neil - do yourself a HUGE favour and pay Twenty3c a visit in Stony Stratford and tell Alan that Damon sent you. They do an incredible bike fit and he will help you get properly set up for a really good position that is aero , given the limitations of your road frame, and one you can hold with your body shape and flexibility. Its about £40 but was probably THE best £40 I spent on cycling yet... They really know their stuff and work with lots of racers and triathletes. Really nice guys there too :thumb:


Getting a professional fit is *very* sound advice. Best of luck with the 2011 season Neil. Sort your position out and start smashing 'em up on the bike!!!

As far as your seatpost is concerned you have various options. The Profile Design one, a Thompson Elite setback switched round 180 degs, an older Nitto 66 (ebay), the Corima Ellipse (very nice, now only second hand), or weld your own:










I got the guys at work to weld this one together for a cheap tri build for a friend. Here it is before the components went on, after we had done the inital fit:










Nice guys up at Multisport. I tried to order a seatpost through them, which they were unable to source, but they put me in contact with the guys at Blue in the US so it all worked out OK.

Those Blue triathlon/TT bikes are just the business. Maybe when I win the lottery...


----------



## Bigpikle

Perfection Detailing said:


> Thanks Damon :thumb:
> 
> Yeah I do use the guys at twenty3c for various things, as you say top guys and really know there stuff. My mate also owns a bike shop in MK and has all the equipment that twent3c have, you may even know him or his company.
> 
> http://www.multisportdistribution.co.uk/index.htm
> 
> So either way I will get the bike fitted out properly for doing triathlons, I am still pretty new to doing tri's but really have enjoyed the ones I've done and am going to look to raise the bar in 2011. I mainly do road bike events so setting the bike up for tri's is all a bit new to me still
> 
> Thanks chaps will let you know how I get on :thumb:
> 
> Neil


yep - been there as well. They do the Retul fit dont they? I was going to go there but Alan was on my doorstep and offered the static fit which was all I needed and at a fraction of the cost. They do have some very nice Blue bikes in there though, being the distributor!

I think a fit is exactly what you need as there's only so much you can do with a road geometry frame and you could easily drop a lot of coin on bits that would not help or make it impossibly uncomfortable to ride.


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Barchettaman said:


> Getting a professional fit is *very* sound advice. Best of luck with the 2011 season Neil. Sort your position out and start smashing 'em up on the bike!!!
> 
> As far as your seatpost is concerned you have various options. The Profile Design one, a Thompson Elite setback switched round 180 degs, an older Nitto 66 (ebay), the Corima Ellipse (very nice, now only second hand), or weld your own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the guys at work to weld this one together for a cheap tri build for a friend. Here it is before the components went on, after we had done the inital fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guys up at Multisport. I tried to order a seatpost through them, which they were unable to source, but they put me in contact with the guys at Blue in the US so it all worked out OK.
> 
> Those Blue triathlon/TT bikes are just the business. Maybe when I win the lottery...





Bigpikle said:


> yep - been there as well. They do the Retul fit dont they? I was going to go there but Alan was on my doorstep and offered the static fit which was all I needed and at a fraction of the cost. They do have some very nice Blue bikes in there though, being the distributor!
> 
> I think a fit is exactly what you need as there's only so much you can do with a road geometry frame and you could easily drop a lot of coin on bits that would not help or make it impossibly uncomfortable to ride.


Thanks chaps :thumb:

Have spoke to my mate at Multisport and he is going to do a fit for me 

Yes there Blue bike are very nice indeed, my mate that rides with me has a road bike that he purchased from Jamie at Multisport very nice!!

He recently supplied this bike to a local triathlete (again you may know him Damon) AKA Dave Glossy.










Dave putting the bike through its paces at Multisport.










Proper nice bike, one day maybe :tumbleweed:

Neil


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ very nice :thumb:

Went cyclocross racing for the 1st time today so was able to put my CX bike through its paces for the first time in anger! Its an old '08 Cannondale Caad9 CX bike that I got for a song from a local guy who commuted on it. Made a brilliant racer today...










Grinning as I just chased him down and passed him and there was no way he was coming back past!










Managed a few scalps and nobody except the super-fast leaders passed me, so I went home a happy boy. Loads of room for improvement over the rest of the season for sure though!


----------



## dubnut71

Well done on the CX race mate, brilliant results!!!!


----------



## Epoch

Very well done Damon


----------



## Bigpikle

Thanks - baby steps into racing and I have a load to learn as well as getting faster, but its hugely addictive and great for winter fitness.


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Nice work Damon :thumb:

Seen quite a few of these events seem to be popping up now.


----------



## Bigpikle

cyclocross is just an hour of hell/fun/mud/lungbusting flat out killer effort....

its great fun!

Race 2 tomorrow


----------



## Bigpikle

my Cannondale CAAD9 cyclcocross bike (and me) in action last Sunday in he early stages of THE toughest hour of racing I have ever done! By the end you couldnt see anything of the bike and I was so covered in mud you couldnt read the race numbers o the front or back :lol:










Sadly I had a DNF as on the last lap after suffering like hell for 70 mins my rear mech sheared off due to all the mud and crap it collected, and that was the end of my race 

Cyclocross is fantastic :devil:


----------



## andy monty

Bigpikle said:


> s my rear mech sheared off due to all the mud and crap it collected, and that was the end of my race
> ]


bah should have single speeded it  

managed to limp back to the car after i stuffed the rear mech in the spring


----------



## Bigpikle

funny you should say singlespeed.... I love my singlespeed road bike and suspect next season I may go single for 'cross as well, but there arent many suitable frames to choose from 

sadly this time it self destructed big time and wrapped into the rear wheel so there was no way the wheel would even turn afterwards. It exploded on one of the steepest muddiest climbs on the course and caused me a big crash at full effort, resulting in me receiving badly bruised ribs and a good winding. Didnt feel it until the adrenaline wore off afterwards but damn painful now


----------



## andy monty

good effort :thumb: 

hope you recover soon and at least the drop out is in one piece wonder if it would be worth running a stronger MTB rear mech as opposed to a roadie one?


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - dropout is fine, new mech on order and hopefully the chain wasnt too twisted either. 

Big race on Saturday so need to be ready. New pedals needed as well as those Shimanos gave up on lap 1 with all that mud...


----------



## andy monty

what you running SPD_R ?


im a MTB roadie so i use mountain bike SPD's


----------



## Bigpikle

andy monty said:


> what you running SPD_R ?
> 
> im a MTB roadie so i use mountain bike SPD's


I was using M520 MTB pedals as they were on my Stumpjumper so a quick option initially, but they just cant cope with the kind of mud you collect on a race like that. They got so filled that it just compacted more and more and only 30 mins with a screwdriver afterwards got them sorted 

I fancy Eggbeaters but they have a poor reputation for snapping at crucial moments, so it's likely to be Time ATACs I think, which although heavier are bomproof. You're in and out of the pedals so much as well that you often have to do some technical bits without even having time to clip in, so a platform like you get on the Time's means you can still at least pedal.

All my road bikes have Speedplays


----------



## andy monty

i would avoid the Crank brothers

the bearings are st and the brass cleats are soft they deform if you land heavy footed on a rock


----------



## Jace

Downer !!

I'd replace the gear hanger too, it may look straight but it only needs to be 0.5degree out & your gears wont index in all gears.

I know this as I've recently put my Ultegra mech in the spokes.

Fitted a new mech + chain & used a hanger straightning tool, all looked ok to the eye, but it wouldnt work like it used too, skipping around.

Fitted a new hanger ( http://derailleurhanger.com/ ) & she's working like the day she was new.

Lucky for me I havent fitted my Kysirium Elites or I would have been angry :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

I've been away all week so had the LBS sort it so I can race on Sat as I wouldn't have a chance to fix it in time. They told me it's fine and the hanger is fine luckily. 

Big issue is my ribs are getting worse not better  I'm pretty sure I've at least cracks something and not sure I'm going to be fit for this weekend. Cross uses so much upper body that I suspect it will be agony but I won't know until I get the bike back on fri night. 

I got some ATAC XS's at a good price so hopefully these will be a better deal onthe slime and crap!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Bigpikle said:


> I've been away all week so had the LBS sort it so I can race on Sat as I wouldn't have a chance to fix it in time. They told me it's fine and the hanger is fine luckily.
> 
> Big issue is my ribs are getting worse not better  I'm pretty sure I've at least cracks something and not sure I'm going to be fit for this weekend. Cross uses so much upper body that I suspect it will be agony but I won't know until I get the bike back on fri night.
> 
> I got some ATAC XS's at a good price so hopefully these will be a better deal onthe slime and crap!


Sounds like cyclocross is hard on bike and rider, think I will stick to spinning through the winter months


----------



## Bigpikle

Perfection Detailing said:


> Sounds like cyclocross is hard on bike and rider, think I will stick to spinning through the winter months


yep - not usually hard on the rider as you usually fall off at low speed in the mud etc, but this time was a bit unusual due to the mechanical 

Cant see me racing tomorrow so time to give back and do some marshaling :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

I usually find I do more damage coming off at slow speed :s


----------



## DCR

my latest project










Getting rid of the 'Hopper. Sold my Megane yesterday, so spent some of the money on a 2009 Scott Scale 20 frame and some 2009 Fox F100RL forks. The guy i bought them off must have only used them a handful of times cause they are both in fantastic condition. The wheels are also new (Fulcrum Red Metal 3).

All the bits from the 'Hopper are going on the Scale. It should hopefully crack the 10kgs mark.


----------



## Jinksy.

Looking through all these racing bikes, makes me want one!


----------



## Deezer-D

Poor pic of my Bad Boy 8 Solo that I've been using to commute for the last 3 months


----------



## chrisibiza

Lefty forks...... Scary!!


----------



## Deezer-D

chrisibiza said:


> Lefty forks...... Scary!!


They are a bit odd at first but still very rigid. Currently have an Alfine 8 IGH but will be changing that for a single speed soon. Only been using one gear for my commute in preparation. I bought it to get back in shape and have lost a stone in 3 months! Also fuelling an M3 ain't cheap! It's a 2009 model that was reduced by £400. I really wanted the black Bad Boy but for the price the White was a no brainer. If I were to buy again I'd build a bike (probably an on one scandal) but this was a quick way to get me back on 2 wheels again


----------



## PaulGTI

I have been saving for a while for this, and as they are going to be getting scarce as they are last years model, and in the sale I treated myself to this...










Specialized Secteur elite.

Only had chance for a little ride, but so far so ferkin awesome! I dont have a computer on it yet but it feels fast. Hopefully the weather will hold out for me to take it on a decent ride tomorrow.


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ Very nice machine Paul :thumb:

Do yourself a favour and get some Crudguards on her now now and get her ready for some winter riding


----------



## ads2k

PaulGTI said:


> I have been saving for a while for this, and as they are going to be getting scarce as they are last years model, and in the sale I treated myself to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specialized Secteur elite.
> 
> Only had chance for a little ride, but so far so ferkin awesome! I dont have a computer on it yet but it feels fast. Hopefully the weather will hold out for me to take it on a decent ride tomorrow.


So you did it then :thumb: Nice ride, I tried one before I picked the Pilot but getting one on the cycle to work scheme it was little out of my budget in the end.

As Damon's said get some Crud Racer MK2 on it quick smart. Just fitted some to my TREK Pilot 2.0 and they work really well.

Couple of places on the bay are doing them for £22 delivered.


----------



## PaulGTI

Cheers for the comments, just got back from my first ride.

I did Walsall, up to Bloxwich and on to Cannock and back to walsall via Essington. There is a section just before you get to the new roundabouts for the toll road that is very smooth and downhill (and has lots of speed cameras - but not really a worry for me today!). Took the oportunity to put it in top and give it some and she really flies! However, payback came a few miles up the road on the climb up passed the Chase Gate pub (used to be the Winking frog) and then passed the hollybush garden centre.

I need to work on my climbs, I guess I will be spending some time doing the climb from walsall up to Barr Beacon.

EDIT: Thats not my actual bike, my stem isnt at that angle.


----------



## somouk

PaulGTI said:


> Cheers for the comments, just got back from my first ride.
> 
> I did Walsall, up to Bloxwich and on to Cannock and back to walsall via Essington. There is a section just before you get to the new roundabouts for the toll road that is very smooth and downhill (and has lots of speed cameras - but not really a worry for me today!). Took the oportunity to put it in top and give it some and she really flies! However, payback came a few miles up the road on the climb up passed the Chase Gate pub (used to be the Winking frog) and then passed the hollybush garden centre.
> 
> I need to work on my climbs, I guess I will be spending some time doing the climb from walsall up to Barr Beacon.
> 
> EDIT: Thats not my actual bike, my stem isnt at that angle.


I'll race you up the climb from asda to the top of barr beacon if you like :/ it's part of my local loop ride  I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## PaulGTI

What bike will you be on? :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Couple of mine so i can add my self to the pedal brigade


----------



## Jinksy.

my new toy


----------



## Sean_r27

My ride


DSC_0549 by SeanWhite, on Flickr


DSC_0547 by SeanWhite, on Flickr


DSC_0543 by SeanWhite, on Flickr


----------



## dubnut71

Sean_r27 said:


> My ride
> 
> 
> DSC_0549 by SeanWhite, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0547 by SeanWhite, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0543 by SeanWhite, on Flickr


Oooooh carbon!!! those Mavic rims are mint:thumb:


----------



## Jace

Oh my lord that is sweeeeeet :thumb:

Just picked my Kysirium Elites up at lunch, they look kind of rubbish now :lol:


----------



## Mixman

Some fantastic bikes recently


----------



## robj20

Need more mountain bikes though. Anyone got any new bits for there bikes recently.


----------



## lmh

My custom weekend bike, based on a 2008 stumpjumper expert frame










60 mile a week commuter, 2010 Hardrock










And my toys,
Custom Mongoose sniper










Custom mag20 Raleigh Burner


----------



## Grizzle

robj20 said:


> Need more mountain bikes though. Anyone got any new bits for there bikes recently.


No pics yet.....

Superstar QR Skewers
SuperStar QR Seatclamp
Superstar ISIS Bottom Bracket
Truvativ Crankset
Halo SAS Pro wheels
Superstar discs and mounts 203mm on both wheels.


----------



## somouk

PaulGTI said:


> What bike will you be on? :thumb:


I'll be on a blue and white Trek 6500 with nobbly tyres. You should fly past me!

Went up yesterday and it is a long old climb but really good to train on!


----------



## PaulGTI

I wanted to go there yesterday, but other stuff got in the way. 

I will keep an eye out for ya, but I doubt I will be flying passed anyone!


----------



## DCR

Pic of my Scale 20. Finished it today.


----------



## magic919

My commuting bike.










Front light. Works a treat.










Changed the pedals from Wellgo.


----------



## somouk

Thought it was about time I stuck a pic of my steed in here. This is it following two laps of Follow the Dog at Cannock Chase today:










Was a good days ride apart from the amount of families on the trail with kids (and adults!!) that clearly didn't have the skill level to be on the red route. 

Sorry about the shoddy quality of the pic, it was taken on the Iphone before heading home.


----------



## andy-mcq

ive noticed that on follow the dog to, some real fast sections and all of a sudden some one is sat bang in the middle of the trail doing nothing!!!!
Im all up for families getting out on the bikes to but bit of commen sense will go far

As for new parts on bikes, yep hopefully be here tomorrow from CRC
new bottom bracket
e thirteen chain guide with bash ring
new rear light
also just had a new chain
will get pics up when all fitted


----------



## PaulGTI

somouk said:


> Thought it was about time I stuck a pic of my steed in here. This is it following two laps of Follow the Dog at Cannock Chase today:


Did you leave any mud over Cannock, or did yo bring it all home with ya? LOL


----------



## somouk

andy-mcq said:


> ive noticed that on follow the dog to, some real fast sections and all of a sudden some one is sat bang in the middle of the trail doing nothing!!!!
> Im all up for families getting out on the bikes to but bit of commen sense will go far


It was a joke today, I came across loads of people who were struggling to ride in a straight line! I'm sure at one point I came across an entire under 12's football team mid way through takeroo!

Paul, the pic makes it look a lot cleaner that it actually was, my drive is brown after cleaning it off the bike. My clothes weren't much better.


----------



## PaulGTI

Is the chain slapper section still open? It was my favorite secion but there was talk of re-reouting around it when the monkey was opened.


----------



## somouk

PaulGTI said:


> Is the chain slapper section still open? It was my favorite secion but there was talk of re-reouting around it when the monkey was opened.


Talk me through where that was? I've heard of the chain slapper before but never taken much notice of the section names...


----------



## PaulGTI

Its section 13 on this map...

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/shenton22/chase-trails/map/

Downhill, lots of bumps and ruts and usually has the sound "Fooo-aaaa-ccK!" on some of the tighter corners.

Looks like this...






And this...


----------



## somouk

I don't think so, I'm sure that section has been replaced with the Tackeroo:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/158054/

It's by far the best part of the circuit and rewards all the hard work earlier on climbs!


----------



## WRX_Paul

Here are my bikes, a 2009 GT Aggressor XC2, with upgrades since the picture was taken and my 2008 GT XCR5, also with upgrades since the picture was taken:-



















Paul


----------



## somouk

How do you find the XCR? I've been tempted by an upgrade to a full bouncer and there are some tempting I drives that pop up on ebay...


----------



## WRX_Paul

somouk said:


> How do you find the XCR? I've been tempted by an upgrade to a full bouncer and there are some tempting I drives that pop up on ebay...


It is awesome, I got it last Jan from Halfords, in their clearance section as it was the previous years colour, instead of £999 it was £596 brand new!! Result, and it wins What Mountain bikes ' Best Full Susser Under £1000' every year


----------



## Mixman

WRX_Paul said:


> was £596 brand new!!


:thumb::doublesho What a find!


----------



## andy monty

WRX_Paul said:


> Here are my bikes, a 2009 GT Aggressor XC2, with upgrades since the picture was taken and my 2008 GT XCR5, also with upgrades since the picture was taken:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul





somouk said:


> How do you find the XCR? I've been tempted by an upgrade to a full bouncer and there are some tempting I drives that pop up on ebay...





WRX_Paul said:


> It is awesome, I got it last Jan from Halfords, in their clearance section as it was the previous years colour, instead of £999 it was £596 brand new!! Result, and it wins What Mountain bikes ' Best Full Susser Under £1000' every year


bargain!










thats mine one thing i will suggest is stick a 60mm stem on it its transformed how mine handles :thumb:

i have put a swinger 3 way shock on mine and it has stopped the annoying top out of the avio shock


----------



## Jace

I've not fitted them yet as I'm going to keep them as dry weather wheels, keeping my Easton Vistas as winter wheels


----------



## PaulGTI

Jace,

Can you give me your verdict when you have fitted those wheels please?


----------



## chunkytfg

Updated pic of my winter steed with the mudguards fitted and freshly washed

Since the last pic on page 2 it now wears a new rear wheel. 105hub laced onto a Mavic OpenPro CD rim. The Quest Como that was on it previously just wouldnt stay true with the 24 spokes it had and the new 32 spoke wheel is far better.


----------



## dubnut71

Added yet another bike to the stable last night, Giant Seek 3 upgraded with Deore drivertrain and in a nice matt textured anthracite too:


----------



## magic919

Looks great. The matt paint should create less drag too.


----------



## andy monty

but everyone knows red bikes are faster........


----------



## dubnut71

andy monty said:


> but everyone knows red bikes are faster........


True but I have a red one too!!!!










Its becoming an addiction!!!!!


----------



## ads2k

Blimey G, how many bikes do you actually have these days.... a different one for every day of the week yet :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

Jace said:


> I've not fitted them yet as I'm going to keep them as dry weather wheels, keeping my Easton Vistas as winter wheels


I've alsways liked those - looked at those when I got my Easton EC90 SL's as they had a very good rep. Look forward to hearing your thoughts.



dubnut71 said:


> True but I have a red one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its becoming an addiction!!!!!


nice G - what size chainring on that? Looks like a 36t or something tiny, although I'm sure its not...


----------



## dubnut71

ads2k said:


> Blimey G, how many bikes do you actually have these days.... a different one for every day of the week yet :lol:


Not yet, only got the 6 at the moment - Mondays will have to do without a bike for a few months!!
List is:
2010 Specialized Tricross
2007 Specialized Lagster (the skulls version) with fixed/fixed track hub on the back
2009 Merlin Malt 1 for hardtail MTB action
2008 Planet X alu team roadbike built up with Campagnolo and Fulcrum 5's
2009 Giant Seek 3 with Deore drivetrain
2009 Brompton S2 with Brooks B17 saddle and schwalbe marathon's
:thumb:


Bigpikle said:


> I've alsways liked those - looked at those when I got my Easton EC90 SL's as they had a very good rep. Look forward to hearing your thoughts.
> 
> nice G - what size chainring on that? Looks like a 36t or something tiny, although I'm sure its not...


I know it looks tiny but its the original 42 tooth Sugino "zen" chainring but I have gone down to 14 tooth on the back!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

few updates to my lot:

Custom On-One Scandal Winter Build

Well I've been looking for a winter project for some time now and following the sale of my 08 Orange 5 I needed something I can race next year in the SXC, now the season has finished so this gave me the perfect opportunity to collect parts and build a racy bike over the winter 

Now, the topic is titled On-One Scandal, however as I write this the frame hasn't arrived yet...but the first parts have!

RaceFace Ride stem:









RaceFace 670mm bars:









Frame and post on way so will prob be updating this as stuff arrives 



















2010 SID Race

Coming together slowly but will take time.

Also still to arrive is my summer road bike, SHOULD have been here yesterday, but the Cube rep has now said next friday 

fair taken away with not having a car so thought i could justify spending money on a decent spec roadbike...and also cos my fitness has rocketed it has some awesome benefits also!

2011 Cube Agree GTC Race....sorry only promo shots as i dont have it yet 

•	Frame: GTC Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technology
•	Fork: Easton EC70 SL CNT Carbon 1 1/8" - 1 1/2"
•	Stem: Syntace F149 Oversized
•	Headset: FSA Orbit I -T
•	Handlebar: Syntace Racelite 2014 Oversized
•	Grips: CUBE Grip Control
•	Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra RD 6700SS
•	Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra FD-6700BL double, clamp 34.9mm
•	Brakes: Shimano Ultegra BR-6700
•	Shifter and brake level: Shimano Ultegra ST-6700, 10-speed
•	Cranks: Shimano Ultegra FC-6750 Hollowtech II Compact 50x34T, Press-fit BB
•	Cassette: Shimano Ultegra CS-6700 11-28T, 10-speed
•	Chain: Shimano Ultegra CN-6701 106 links
•	Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Kevlar 23x622
•	Rims: Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution Custom
•	Front hub: Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution Custom
•	Rear hub: Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution Custom
•	Spokes: Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution Custom
•	Inner Tube: Schwalbe RR
•	Pedals: None
•	Seat: RFR Natural Shape 0.2 R 
•	Seatpost: FSA SL280 31.6mm Setback
•	Seatclamp: Scape Close 34.9mm
•	Weight: 7.9kg





































comments welcome!

Davy!


----------



## S63

Concerned about the increasing rise in bike theft?
Check this out.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/content/ti_fahrradschloss/ti_fahrradschloss


----------



## Mixman

badly_dubbed said:


> comments welcome!
> 
> Davy!


That's a gorgeous bike mate. Love it!


----------



## Bigpikle

so why are (almost) all these bikes so clean and shiny then? Doesnt anybody actually ride them then :lol:

Lets see some action shots then!

Last weekend on my way to a season best finish...










Early Nov on my way to a major mechanical and 2 suspected broken ribs!


----------



## badly_dubbed

cyclo-x 

real mans sport.


----------



## robj20

Bigpikle said:


> so why are (almost) all these bikes so clean and shiny then? Doesnt anybody actually ride them then :lol:
> 
> Lets see some action shots then!
> 
> Last weekend on my way to a season best finish...
> 
> Early Nov on my way to a major mechanical and 2 suspected broken ribs!


Trouble is i only ever ride alone, so no one to take pics of me.

This is the only pic i have of me and my bike together.


----------



## PaulGTI

^^^

Is that Cannock Chase?


----------



## robj20

Llandegla.


----------



## Bigpikle

badly_dubbed said:


> cyclo-x
> 
> real mans sport.




An hour of hell with no chance to rest until you die... brutal but somehow very satisfying in a purely masochistic way :devil:



robj20 said:


> Llandegla.


Wot No Trees :doublesho

otherwise looks a good place to get out and ride!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Frame finally arrived can't complain the snow slowed things down lol























































Went originally for the 18 but decided on the 20inch as I prefer slightly bigger bikes
Have ordered a hope 1.1/8 Headset and QR Seatclamp from CRC so hopefully get the front end built up this week


----------



## robj20

Bigpikle said:


> An hour of hell with no chance to rest until you die... brutal but somehow very satisfying in a purely masochistic way :devil:
> 
> Wot No Trees :doublesho
> 
> otherwise looks a good place to get out and ride!


Thats on the red route so no tress on that bit, 95% of the route is trees though.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Forks arrived this morning,

Chuffed 

2010 SID Race Dual Air - custom set @90mm




























Soon as headset arrives I'll get it pressed in and have the front end built up


----------



## Mixman

Nice :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

badly_dubbed said:


> Forks arrived this morning,
> 
> Chuffed
> 
> 2010 SID Race Dual Air - custom set @90mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as headset arrives I'll get it pressed in and have the front end built up


You gonna have to cut the steerer tube Kenny?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Not sure yet the steerer is 200mm STD I'll prob just use hope spacers to suit then cut later if required

Davy


----------



## badly_dubbed

got the front end together for the first time, just to get an idea of what it hould look like 





































will get a better idea when its fitted up properly


----------



## DCR

Nice

Loving the anodised frame


----------



## cracker666

http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx175/anguswoolley/IMG_0322.jpg?t=1291323642

heres mine a heavily modified Giant Trance 3.
XTR Kit
Hope Brakes
Massive downhill rims
solid rear axle


----------



## badly_dubbed

cracker666 said:


> heres mine a heavily modified Giant Trance 3.
> XTR Kit
> Hope Brakes
> Massive downhill rims
> solid rear axle


you upgrading i guess?

DH rims with RS Toras is a bit (alot) strange lol


----------



## cracker666

Yep holding out for pikes.

Bent the stock rims dropping off a quarry edge.
But i learnt how to rebuild rims , so all fixed and now the stock rims are my tarmac wheels and the double wide are for dh use.


----------



## cracker666

Fully rebuilt using enduro max bearings, now silky smooth.
Rebuilt Rear Shock, front shock.
New chain every year regardless.
More Hope stuff to come, then flogg Giant Frame and Ill get a iron horse frame


----------



## badly_dubbed

not bad, yea the trance frame is probably not what your after


----------



## Lump

And another trance :thumb: set up for trails and the odd trail centre

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._476776560699_745780699_7311485_6545853_n.jpg


----------



## badly_dubbed

proper trail centre breakfast/lunch there


----------



## J1ODY A

Trek 3 series 2010 range after my ride from work today...










... And my 3 wheel Barbie scooter


----------



## dubnut71

Ok so seeing as how I am housebound with a bad back I crawled out to the garage to add these bits:










to this:










Which in short gives me a flat bar fixed wheel with evil pedals and better brakes!!

Cut down pair of MTB bars with some r550 shimano brake levers and nice new cables and a piar of spank lock on MTB grips. Added a set of beartrap pedals to get me through the mucky winter:


----------



## badly_dubbed

just been and picked up my Cube - so heres some real pictures as opposed to catalogue ones 














































and home...




























first mod - anodised blue stem caps 










also picked the wee man up his first real bike, a Specialized Hotwalker balance bike 










roll on summer!!
8)


----------



## Lump

I do like the Cube styling, nice bikes. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

Yep the cube stuff rocks, all together it seems to make a bike thats greater than the sum of its parts if that makes sense? Its like every part is hand picked.

Plus there is something sexual about the ultegra groupset, ooh those callipers!!!

Don't suppose you have the old black stem caps knocking about spare do you mate??!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks man! gonna have a roller session tonight with it 

i do indeed have the caps


----------



## Scott152

I finally managed to get out on my new Cube Ltd Race, so now my old Gary Fisher has been demoted to my commuter,










Scott


----------



## Jace

badly_dubbed said:


> just been and picked up my Cube - so heres some real pictures as opposed to catalogue ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roll on summer!!
> 8)


Sweet as cherry pie :thumb:

The CUBE stand is always packed at eurobike, very well thought out C&G

Fitted with Ultremo ZX too, not available aftermarket till probably feb 2011


----------



## badly_dubbed

Jace said:


> Sweet as cherry pie :thumb:
> 
> The CUBE stand is always packed at eurobike, very well thought out C&G
> 
> Fitted with Ultremo ZX too, not available aftermarket till probably feb 2011


yea i had hoped to order a spare set of the ZX when i picker her up! no joy haha!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Got it all fitted up

Should a hope headset have the crown race supplied?? Mines seems to
Be short of one so couldn't fit the forks..


----------



## robj20

Dont you just love Hope Head Doctors, so much easier than a star nut.


----------



## Lump

badly_dubbed said:


> Got it all fitted up
> 
> Should a hope headset have the crown race supplied?? Mines seems to
> Be short of one so couldn't fit the forks..


Every headset i have bought has had. And very nice scandal fella, im loving the gold and black.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Will have to get on to CRC cheers


----------



## nickfrog

Don't laugh at the ring, yes it's a 30t, yes I am fat and old. No granny though...


----------



## chrisibiza

badly_dubbed said:


> Will have to get on to CRC cheers


Crown Race should be supplied with the headset.

If you havn't got sorted yet with the crown race give me a shout.


----------



## badly_dubbed

It was missing contacted them today and as far as i know there's a replacement on the way!

Thanks for the kind offer


----------



## chrisibiza

Thats not so bad, at least its been sorted


----------



## wickedredvtr

Some very nice bikes out there people. Although mine is nowhere near the standard of these its still (or was!) a very good bike back in the days and with retro bikes coming back into fashion i decided to restore rather then buy new. However, having just moved to london due to a new job a some helpful (theiving F***ker) person has decided to remove the bike from apartment bloke before i even got chance to start riding it again.

From the pic most will not be able to tell what the bike is buts it actually an original 1993 Clockwork Orange in a very rare satin black.

I had almost completed it restoration including a bare metal respray in original colour, fully stripped down and refurbed as best the gears along with new wires. And i had literally just got the Pace RC 35 back from fork english after a full strip rebuild.

it will be missed!!










also i have a complete set of new decals should anyone want them, i know it unlikely but there free to a good home.


----------



## PaulGTI

^^^

Looks nice, but have to admit to thinking you had the forks on backwards for a moment!


----------



## PaulGTI

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ Very nice machine Paul :thumb:
> 
> Do yourself a favour and get some Crudguards on her now now and get her ready for some winter riding


Just done that! It has 25mm tyres and tight clearences under the brake mounts and rubbed a lot when fitted at first, however, I have sanded some of the insides of the guards away as they seemed to be too rounded.

Once they are on they look quite good as they are not really noticable.


----------



## Jace

i tried fitting crud race guards & sks razor blades , which neither would fit.

Ive just seen some Giant "Defy" guards, worth checking out if your suffering close clearance.


----------



## [email protected]

Bought this off a work colleague £500 dunno if it was a good buy but my cycling work mates said it was.

Its scandium whatever that is.

Frame: Genius RC20 Frame material: Scandium
Frame size: Medium
Forks: Fox 80 RLT
Rear shock: Scott Genius
Brakes levers: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XTR Rapid fire plus shifter 
Brakes: Shimano XT Disc
Cassette: Shimano XT
Pedals: Shimano SPD
Stem: Scott RC
Bars: Scott RC
Seat post: Scott RC
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Hubs: Scott RC
Spokes: Scott Bladed
Rims: Scott
Tyres: Scott (original tyres with little wear)

Photo isnt of actual bike as its hanging in the garage with no rear wheel as it needs a new spoke


----------



## Lump

Just back from powder coating, finished build piccys will follow :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

wickedredvtr said:


> Some very nice bikes out there people. Although mine is nowhere near the standard of these its still (or was!) a very good bike back in the days and with retro bikes coming back into fashion i decided to restore rather then buy new. However, having just moved to london due to a new job a some helpful (theiving F***ker) person has decided to remove the bike from apartment bloke before i even got chance to start riding it again.
> 
> From the pic most will not be able to tell what the bike is buts it actually an original 1993 Clockwork Orange in a very rare satin black.
> 
> I had almost completed it restoration including a bare metal respray in original colour, fully stripped down and refurbed as best the gears along with new wires. And i had literally just got the Pace RC 35 back from fork english after a full strip rebuild.
> 
> it will be missed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have a complete set of new decals should anyone want them, i know it unlikely but there free to a good home.


SCUM  Try a post on single track world, Pink bike, bike radar, Bike magic stranger things have been tracked down and returned to their owners :thumb:



PaulGTI said:


> ^^^
> 
> Looks nice, but have to admit to thinking you had the forks on backwards for a moment!


they are right although with a bit of luck they might have seized solid on the scum by now


----------



## andy monty

[email protected] said:


> Bought this off a work colleague £500 dunno if it was a good buy but my cycling work mates said it was.
> 
> Its scandium whatever that is.
> 
> Frame: Genius RC20 Frame material: Scandium
> Frame size: Medium
> Forks: Fox 80 RLT
> Rear shock: Scott Genius
> Brakes levers: Shimano XT
> Shifters: Shimano XTR Rapid fire plus shifter
> Brakes: Shimano XT Disc
> Cassette: Shimano XT
> Pedals: Shimano SPD
> Stem: Scott RC
> Bars: Scott RC
> Seat post: Scott RC
> Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
> Hubs: Scott RC
> Spokes: Scott Bladed
> Rims: Scott
> Tyres: Scott (original tyres with little wear)
> 
> Photo isnt of actual bike as its hanging in the garage with no rear wheel as it needs a new spoke


they are good bikes be well worth sending the shock to be serviced as they can be expensive if they go wrong been unique to scott :thumb:


----------



## robj20

There easy to service your self to be honest, just make sure all the pressure is released before you open it, just buy the O rings and check for scoring on the main shaft. I do my shock and forks every other year.


----------



## adamck

I have a Carrera Vulcan Disc, nothing overly special but it works 

Same as this (this isnt my one)


----------



## 1gear

Dont think ive put any pictures of my bikes up yet.
Im getting back into it again now after a break, the break was nice but its nice to be back on the bike.
My main bike, used to train on and commute.
















The rack will be coming off it soon, ive got a Carradice bag that ill put on for when i commute to work.








The bike i mess about on, take to the shops. Had lots of different looks, this was my first fixed bike(and it looked very different then) This is how it did look
















The track bike, not used much, but i get it out for a blast every now and then.
This is the bike it all started on for me. I used to aim for a 1000miles a month, and would go through a chain a month








Now for the TT bike....








I used to ride 48/13 on that. Used to have to be very careful when setting off, you could feel the BB move when the frame flexed:doublesho Lovely bike to ride.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

MTB (now with RS SIDs):










Road bike - pretty standard. Did a tri on it in September - 19th out of 140. Not too bad.


----------



## chrisibiza

I treated myself to an Urge Downo-matic helmet on Tuesday.

It is really light (lighter than a Troy Lee D2 and D3) and looks awesome!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58785

Havn't bought any new bike parts lately tho.


----------



## Jace

chrisibiza said:


> I treated myself to an Urge Downo-matic helmet on Tuesday.
> 
> It is really light (lighter than a Troy Lee D2 and D3) and looks awesome!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58785
> 
> Havn't bought any new bike parts lately tho.


Looks quite cool :thumb:

I've got a "Shaun Palmer" replica D2, love it :argie:


----------



## Lump

All finished now, back together and a better ride. New bearings headset cables. Feels like a new bike. Well happy


----------



## [email protected]

Thats a really nice colour scheme


----------



## chrisibiza

Jace said:


> I've got a "Shaun Palmer" replica D2, love it :argie:


Yeah, they are lovely. I had looked at it aswell.

Decided on Urge to be a bit different as everyone has a Troy Lee now.


----------



## rob28

Going along with the nice colour schemes - this is a new build by a friend of mine and I love the look of it.
It's a Norco Fluid LT with some top notch components on it.










Hopefully we can agree upon a price for his old bike - also a Fluid LT - so I can have a decent bike for this season.


----------



## chrisibiza

Looks like a nice bike although the bars / stem are slightly odd looking on it. Looks like the stem is to long and the bars have to much back sweep. 

Possibly just the angle the photo was taken from.


----------



## S63

*Want to ride your bike in the snow?*

Simple but clever idea.

http://gizmodo.com/5719594/zip-tie-snow-tires-the-cheapest-way-to-blizzard+proof-your-bike


----------



## PaulGTI

Cheap-ish lock at decathlon...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/******-shackle-lock-124195978/

Although it says reduced from £49 to £29 on the website, I have just picked one up from Wednesbury store for £19. (Even though the website says its not in stock)

Probably not good enough for a decent bike, but should be ok for up to £500s worth of bike. Im using mine to supplement a Kryptonite New York 3000. Hopefully, even though both are can be got around any would be theif would move onto something easier.


----------



## somouk

PaulGTI said:


> Cheap-ish lock at decathlon...
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/******-shackle-lock-124195978/
> 
> Although it says reduced from £49 to £29 on the website, I have just picked one up from Wednesbury store for £19. (Even though the website says its not in stock).


I think they have an issue with the website at the moment and the new store, almost everything I've searched for online is out of stock but I've been in and they have it.


----------



## PaulGTI

somouk said:


> I think they have an issue with the website at the moment and the new store, almost everything I've searched for online is out of stock but I've been in and they have it.


I have noticed that too.

They have been open for nearly a month now though, I would have thought they would have got it sorted in time for chrismas.

EDIT: If anyone is thinking of getting one of the locks, they do seem good for £20, however, if you put it side by side with a really good lock, like the new york 3000 it does feel cheaper, especially the barrel. Also, it I try to pull the ends of the new york lock apart there is no flex at all*, but there is a bit of give in the Oxford one.

*I bench about 100KG, lat pull 115kg so Im no weaking.


----------



## PaulGTI

Just fitted my christmas goodies to my Secteur...

Topeak rack and MTX-DXP bag
Crud roadracer mudguards
23mm Conti Ultra Gatorskin duraskin tyres


----------



## jammytask

Your saddle isn't very level, or do you prefer it that way? Horizontal is the standard practice or very slightly nose down for time trialling. Nice bike tho.


----------



## PaulGTI

jammytask said:


> Your saddle isn't very level


I was trying a few different positions, its level now but I might try a stem without the rear offset.


----------



## DCR

Some more changes to the Scale

Spesh Toupe Team Saddle and USE Sumo post now fitted. Think it finishes off the bike quite well.



















Now for the important part










Now its not the most accuarate scale, but thats 9.5kgs in anyones book

I couldnt get my existing tyres to go tubeless unfortuntaley, otherwise we would be looking at 9.1kgs


----------



## Grizzle

Silly question time but do you think i could use G101 in my Park Tool chain cleaner?


----------



## somouk

I would say so, I'll be using a citrus pre-wash or something similar in mine when I next do it.

Not sure G101 will cut through the oil.


----------



## badly_dubbed

few updates on my scandal

Few bits arrived today with the post finally resuming up here...nowt major tho...

ti gold stem bolt kit, rotors (which i though were ti gold also but arent!) and kcnc chainring bolts














































elixir CR Carbon brakes





































Gold mowa rotor bolts



















hawked 4 Titanium cage bolts off a mate, look nicer than the black ones...and i probably saved half a gram too! 










SRAM PG990 in gold 34-11
KMC light ti & gold chain




























XT M770 44-32-22

BB wont be used, but ill keep it for spares 



















changed out the black bolts for KCNC Gold ones










rear










fitted



















and thats pretty much where im at right now 

Davy


----------



## badly_dubbed

and a cheeky of the GTC


----------



## Ryan Hughes

@badly_dubbed, nice bit of kit you got there. all the gold bits look good.


----------



## Lump

Nice finish Davy :thumb:


----------



## POOBUG

well after the untimely death of my trust Fondy (pic posted earlier in the thread) I've just been and got myself a new bargain,

Last years model Felt F95, paid less than half the RRP so I'm chuffed and so is the Mrs! :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

I am hoping that my new (well, second hand) Cotic Soul arrives today. I bought it 3 weeks ago from a chap down south, but finding a courier to deliver it up here has been difficult and to be honest given the weather and ice around here I would not have been able to get out on it anyway.


----------



## chrisibiza

I spend every day working with bike parts etc but I never seem to find time to get out.

I really need to get out on mine soon!


----------



## Adam D

My Cotic Soul arrived today and it is lovely. Hopefully I will get out for a ride tomorrow.

I am going to refrain from posting pics until this thread goes onto the next page  (lovely bike by the way badly_dubbed)


----------



## Serious Performance

A few pics of my two wheeled toys :wave:

Cannondale Raven:









Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer:









Klein Mantra Race:









And a couple I'm currently building...

Clark Kent F12 Titanium:









Mountain Cycle San Andreas (being Spectrachromed ):









Cheers.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Serious £££ right there :-o


----------



## Serious Performance

Well, I promised myself to stop spending on the car for a year or so.... So gotta keep myself out of trouble somehow! ...


----------



## Adam D

Awesome set of bikes Serious Performance!

I have never seen that Cannondale Raven before, it looks really quite space age IMO.


----------



## badly_dubbed

The raven and the trek oclv were IMO the orginal y frame full bouncers awesome
Bikes of their time!!


----------



## Mixman

Gorgeous bikes, all of em'


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I think I've spent £1500 on my main bike this year - Hope Hoops, Elixir CR brakes, SID Race forks, a £350 1700 lumen light, etc, etc - hmmm - may need to seek help.

Ever since I won an off road tri with it, I've been throwing more and more money at it thinking it's justified!

Just ordered new SPD shoes (Spesh Expert MTB ones) and a few other goodies. 
The road bike gets much less attention but I use it less - served me well in a road biased tri in December - 20th rider out of 150, 19th overall (4th runner, pants swimming)


----------



## Serious Performance

Adam D said:


> Awesome set of bikes Serious Performance!
> 
> I have never seen that Cannondale Raven before, it looks really quite space age IMO.


Cheers... The Raven is a 2000 so quite a late model but it rides fantastically... Soooo comfortable and ahead of it's time.

Badly Dubbed - I'm trying to resist an OCLV on Evilbay at the moment! Tho hopefully a couple of carbon Flites will put paid to that to go in the saddle collection... Where does it end! ..


----------



## badly_dubbed

Ah carbon parts are also a sin!

My gold carbon gobi xm should be here soon lol


----------



## Beancounter

Just bought myself a BMC road bike under the Ride2Work scheme and can see this turning into another detailing addiction. Its only the entry level one (Street Fire 2010 model), but really pleased with it.

With that in mind, can anyone recommend some good sites to purchase clothing/accessories for general road biking.
I've been on the obvious ones, Evans, Cycle Surgery, CRC, Wiggle etc, but wondered where some of you more 'hardcore' roadies buy your stuff.

Any help much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

badly_dubbed said:


> Ah carbon parts are also a sin!
> 
> My gold carbon gobi xm should be here soon lol


Saddle, stem, bottle cage, part of my rear mech, parts of my brakes and now parts of the shoes that just got delivered (Spesh Expert MTB) all CARBON - I LOVE IT!!

Having done a Mat Eng degree though, I still don't trust it for building a whole frame.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Mine now:

Fitted the cassette and rotors about 15mins ago 

SRAM PG990 Nugget Gold
MOWA Ti Gold rotor bolts
White Rotors




























Rear mech ordered also almost there!!

Got the wheels on for a mock up still need Tyres and to fit the rim tapes, and then start setting stuff up 

Crap pics lights terrible lol




























Fitted the chain to get a wee idea of what it'll look like, ( I know the chains not through the mech lol)



















Should look alot better when the rear mechs on :


----------



## Adam D

That gold chain looks proper bling!

When will it all be finished?

I am hoping to get on my bike this week and do some riding before I start work on the 14th, but I have a stinking cold at the moment


----------



## Transit

I'd forgotten about this thread, well it's done.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Not sure few weeks I'd imagine


----------



## somouk

It appears a lot of people are running hope Pro hubs on XC 717s. What is the general opinion of these rims? Worth the lay out?


----------



## Adam D

somouk said:


> It appears a lot of people are running hope Pro hubs on XC 717s. What is the general opinion of these rims? Worth the lay out?


Light and strong.

But, if you are into downhill and more serious abuse then go for the 719s


----------



## Feeex

badly_dubbed said:


> Mine now:
> 
> Fitted the chain to get a wee idea of what it'll look like, ( I know the chains not through the mech lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look a lot better when the rear mechs on :


Looking good pal. I went for a very similar look, had an old KHS frame that I stripped back and had sprayed in Lexus pearlescent white. Went with black and gold finishing kit, including a gold KMC X9SL chain. It looked amazing when first fitted but if you take your bike out of the kitchen and ride it more than a few miles a week, it loses it's colour very quickly.

I'll stick some pictures of my bike build up later but I'm not going to bother with a gold chain next time round. Very nice when new, but they look a little tacky when they get used and lose their colour.


----------



## MSD1540

I bought a 25th anniversary Raleigh Team Aero Pro Burner 4yrs ago like this one: -
















Not yet opened the box :doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS

somouk said:


> It appears a lot of people are running hope Pro hubs on XC 717s. What is the general opinion of these rims? Worth the lay out?


I have them and they are excellent (Pro 2s). A wheelbuilder mate of mine also rates how well they are put together.

I'm lightish (11.5 stone) and not too into jumps/mad DHing though. I tend to just wear stuff out rather than break it!


----------



## Serious Performance

badly_dubbed said:


> Mine now:
> 
> Fitted the cassette and rotors about 15mins ago
> 
> SRAM PG990 Nugget Gold
> MOWA Ti Gold rotor bolts
> White Rotors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear mech ordered also almost there!!
> 
> Got the wheels on for a mock up still need Tyres and to fit the rim tapes, and then start setting stuff up
> 
> Crap pics lights terrible lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted the chain to get a wee idea of what it'll look like, ( I know the chains not through the mech lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look alot better when the rear mechs on :


Liking the choice of components on that! I've just put Hope & 717's & SID's on my new build (Clark Kent Ti) :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Serious - good choice!

Just added SIDs (race) to mine as well as a new SRAM 990 cassette and 991 chain - wore the last ones out in 9 months!

Now roughly (above the original spec)

Stumpjumper HT frame
Hope hoops (Pro 2 hubs on xc717s)
SID Race forks
Avid Elixir CR brakes.
Spesh Phenom SL saddle (Ti and carbon)
Thomson Elite seatpost
Hope seatpost binder
BBB carbon flat bar
X-9 shifters
X-0 rear mech
XTR cables
Hope headset
Nobby Nic 1.8" Evo front and rear (excellent and very light)
XT chainset
990 cassette
991 chain
XT SPD pedals

And other odds and sods.


----------



## robj20

Im seriously thinking of a new frame,










Its and MDE Pusher its not quiete a full DH frame, i fancy it in anodised orange with black details.
Each one is hand made to customer specs.

Or maybe the MDE 69 full DH frame again anodised orange.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Now have a recent pic with the SIDs on:


----------



## andy monty

335dAND110XS said:


> Now have a recent pic with the SIDs on:


take the rear crud catcher off you tart 

They new forks i'd check that the lower leg lubricating oil is there and correctly filled :thumb:


----------



## OKona

ive had my bike for 6 years now, was out every day and night, die hard street and dirt jump rider.... then the car came along with bad weather when i turned 17, so now my bike has sat for two years wit occasional use. i do keep up with the current bike equipment as i work in bikehut as a cycle mechanic and live close to chain reaction cycles, hopefully the bike will see more use this summer.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

andy monty said:


> take the rear crud catcher off you tart
> 
> They new forks i'd check that the lower leg lubricating oil is there and correctly filled :thumb:


It's off now - I do a lot of VERY muddy night riding!

The mate that fitted my forks is also a SRAM race mechanic -so all was checked and all is fine and dandy. Poploc has been a bit annoying (great when it works but prone to sticking) but currently working fine. They replaced Fox 90RLs and are a definite improvement.


----------



## Alan H

I've got a GT...

Not a bad run around tbh.

It serves me well. It's not up to the spec of some of the kit on here, but for the money I don't think you can go far wrong with it.....








It's never let me down yet, apart from when I got knocked off and the front wheel got squished by a Meriva....

And yes, I do ride on flatties.....lol


----------



## Napalm100

Here are my additions to the thread,

First up is my most recent buy, A 2011 Trek Fuel EX9 with Sram X0 groupset, Sunline 70mm stem and Sunline 745mm bars, everything else is standard:



Next is my 2010 Trek Session 88 DH bike. Wheels have been chaged for Hope Pro 2 hubs on Mavic EX823 tubeless rims built with white DT spokes. direct mount Sunline stem and 745mm bars. Bontrager ACC carbon seatpost and Fizik Gobi XM saddle:



Then we have my 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 0 road bike. This is pretty much standard but it is an awesome bike:



Finally my winter road bike, a 2008 Giant TCR Alliance, again kept mostly standard:



And yes, for those wondering, I do work in a bike shop! HA! :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

wow you have some nice bikes! you sure you don't own the bike shop? lol


----------



## Mixman

Fantastic bikes mate!


----------



## robz

ajmanby said:


> wow you have some nice bikes! you sure you don't own the bike shop? lol


Just what i was thinking!

Who do you work for mate? ( Dont worry, dont want a discount  )


----------



## dubnut71

Fitted flat bars and bear traps to the fixed for a serious hard core ride! Been tootling about on it this weekend, shopping and local trips hence the muck on it.
I like the last pic, I am a fan of Skulls!!


----------



## Napalm100

robz said:


> Just what i was thinking!
> 
> Who do you work for mate? ( Dont worry, dont want a discount  )


None of the big chains. I used to work for a company called Cycleworld based in Hampshire (three branches in Southamton, Portsmouth and Romsey). Now I work for Bike Chain based in Redruth in Cornwall.

Just dont ask what this little lot is worth! Lets just say there is the equivalent to the deposit on a house right there! :doublesho

Ant


----------



## TheQuail

Here's my Mmmbop!


----------



## robz

Napalm100 said:


> Just dont ask what this little lot is worth! Lets just say there is the equivalent to the deposit on a house right there! :doublesho
> 
> Ant


Well the trek alone isnt cheap...wow , your not far off with a house deposit mate! That trek is lovely though, especially with the X0 on it!


----------



## Epoch

Napalm100 said:


> Here are my additions to the thread,
> 
> First up is my most recent buy, A 2011 Trek Fuel EX9 with Sram X0 groupset, Sunline 70mm stem and Sunline 745mm bars, everything else is standard:


While the rest of your collection are equally as nice this is the one i'm interested in

I went to have a look at one of these (or maybe drop to an EX8) at the weekend. I rather liked it but am yet to take it for a test ride. What's your thoughts (I appreciate you own one!).

The other thing I was looking at was the Scott Genisis 40 but i'm not sure about the 3 position lever.


----------



## Epoch

Well since my post on Page 12 the old girls has some new parts on and is working a treat



















I'v put some flats on for this year as if i get a full susser i suspect these will go on that and the SPD will go back on this





































Only original bit left is the frame:lol: but it is a good one


----------



## Swell.gr

Here's my KONA Cadabra


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Epoch said:


> Well since my post on Page 12 the old girls has some new parts on and is working a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'v put some flats on for this year as if i get a full susser i suspect these will go on that and the SPD will go back on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only original bit left is the frame:lol: but it is a good one


Very nice - and we have the same forks!


----------



## Mixman

In preparation for my next race I've decided to try some Schwalbe 'Rocket Rons' :thumb:


----------



## Napalm100

Epoch said:


> While the rest of your collection are equally as nice this is the one i'm interested in
> 
> I went to have a look at one of these (or maybe drop to an EX8) at the weekend. I rather liked it but am yet to take it for a test ride. What's your thoughts (I appreciate you own one!).
> 
> The other thing I was looking at was the Scott Genisis 40 but i'm not sure about the 3 position lever.


I know there is a £600 difference (at retail) between the EX8 and the EX9, I do think the 9 is worth the extra, hence I went for it!

The fork gets upgraded to the RLC and it is also a QR15 bolt-through making it stiffer without the sacrifice of a major weight penalty.

Also the frame has the new 142 x 12mm bolt-through rear hub, again making it stiffer.

You aslo get a full XT groupset, DT Swiss wheels and the shock is an RP23, not just the RP2.

As for the ride, well I sold a Cannondale Rize (130mm travel) in order toget the Trek. Not only was it an upgrade as far as new tech (10 speed etc) it climbs better than the C'dale did, espcially with the Pro-pedal engaged.

Be careful with the sizing, this was the hardest part for me, working in the shop I was able to ride both the 18.5 and the 19.5 frame. I ended up going for the 19.5 and I am only 5' 10 but I have fitted a 70mm stem so that shortened the ****pit.

I'm afraid i've never ridden a Scott of any type as I have never worked for a Scott dealer so I cant really comment. Their shock arrangement looks a bit comlicated but they has been using it for a while so it should be reliable.

Hope that helps

Ant


----------



## Epoch

Napalm100 said:


> I know there is a £600 difference (at retail) between the EX8 and the EX9, I do think the 9 is worth the extra, hence I went for it!
> 
> The fork gets upgraded to the RLC and it is also a QR15 bolt-through making it stiffer without the sacrifice of a major weight penalty.
> 
> Also the frame has the new 142 x 12mm bolt-through rear hub, again making it stiffer.
> 
> You aslo get a full XT groupset, DT Swiss wheels and the shock is an RP23, not just the RP2.
> 
> As for the ride, well I sold a Cannondale Rize (130mm travel) in order toget the Trek. Not only was it an upgrade as far as new tech (10 speed etc) it climbs better than the C'dale did, espcially with the Pro-pedal engaged.
> 
> Be careful with the sizing, this was the hardest part for me, working in the shop I was able to ride both the 18.5 and the 19.5 frame. I ended up going for the 19.5 and I am only 5' 10 but I have fitted a 70mm stem so that shortened the ****pit.
> 
> I'm afraid i've never ridden a Scott of any type as I have never worked for a Scott dealer so I cant really comment. Their shock arrangement looks a bit comlicated but they has been using it for a while so it should be reliable.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Ant


Much appreciated on the response :thumb: The axel upgrade was the initial reason for looking at the 9 paricularly as my weight is still on the stronger bike bits are better side

I should be able to arrange a 24 hour test of the Trek from a LBS so i think that'll be the next step


----------



## Serious Performance

Epoch said:


> Well since my post on Page 12 the old girls has some new parts on and is working a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'v put some flats on for this year as if i get a full susser i suspect these will go on that and the SPD will go back on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only original bit left is the frame:lol: but it is a good one


Very nice indeed Jon! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

dubnut71 said:


> Fitted flat bars and bear traps to the fixed for a serious hard core ride! Been tootling about on it this weekend, shopping and local trips hence the muck on it.
> I like the last pic, I am a fan of Skulls!!


Thats Tasty G !

Cant see any dirt though.

Can I have a go?


----------



## Epoch

Serious Performance said:


> Very nice indeed Jon! :thumb:


Sacrilege on other forums that I post unfortunatley:lol:

Rides lovely now, fork development has been the biggest eye opener.

Still not worthy of your stable though Alex :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Lol... Only amongst a few die-hards... Personally I'm all for the classic / modern mix.

Yes, since getting back into it all I've noticed just how much some stuff has moved on (for the better).

Haha, thankyou but Yours is more than worthy... I've just gone a bit OTT this last year  ... Now the Clark Kent is done Just got the two San Andreas's to build and then thats it! Honest guv ....


----------



## robtech

heres some of my classics

































































































also got a 2009 cannondale Prophet sl in black

bikes are

1976 raleigh chopper mk2
1982 raleigh super grifter 
1984 raleigh custom team burner
1983 raleigh super tuff burner
1983 raleigh custom team ( total 1 off )
1984 aero reflex custom
1985 raleigh rebel bmx ( its a mk1 without a frame gusset)
1995 orange p7 custom fully rigid mtb
1996 cannondale super v 900 custom
1996 Kona Kula custom super light street racer
1999 dave lloyd stealth road bike mailnly ultegra and dura ace


----------



## robtech




----------



## knightstemplar

My bikes
1996 Trek 930 singletrack and my brand new 2011 Cube Stereo which i have just put together and going out today


----------



## paddyirishman

I got myself a Carrera Crossfire Hybrid bike (2nd hand in case I lost interest) a couple of months ago. Seems like a good job but javing a bit of bother with the gears at the minute. It seems that its the small cog below the main gears that is the problem. It turns OK when going forward but when I move the pedals backwards, it is stiff and causes the chain to go loose. Ive took it apart and greased it up but its still no better. Any ideas what it wrong?


----------



## robtech

paddyirishman said:


> I got myself a Carrera Crossfire Hybrid bike (2nd hand in case I lost interest) a couple of months ago. Seems like a good job but javing a bit of bother with the gears at the minute. It seems that its the small cog below the main gears that is the problem. It turns OK when going forward but when I move the pedals backwards, it is stiff and causes the chain to go loose. Ive took it apart and greased it up but its still no better. Any ideas what it wrong?


could be a stiff chain link in the chain,grab the chain ( stick some rubber gloves on ) and flex the chain side to side and up and down on all the links if its stiff on any bits ,flex the the chain hard side to side and that will sort that out.does the bike work in all the gears going forward?


----------



## robtech

could also be the case being the bike is 2nd hand that you need a new chain and cassette and a new rear mech cog set....hard to tell from the pic.best bet is take it to your local bike shop and get a mini service done ,usually 20 quid in most places.


----------



## robj20

I would first strip it all down and grease/oil it again. When it doesnt back pedal properly its either the mech jocky wheels or the cassett.


----------



## paddyirishman

I took it apart at the weekend greased it up and put it back together but it made no difference. The jocky wheel seems to be the problem, it sticks all the time. When I took it apart, it had a metal cap on one side of it but nothing on the other side. Does this sound right? Also there was nothing inside the metal cap (i thought there would be beraings of some sort?)
Its going in to halfords at the end of the week if I cant get it sorted myself anyhow


----------



## Mixman

There should be a metal cap either side. It sounds like you've got 'normal' jockey wheels that have a metal spacer through and a metal cap at each end. It just runs round. The better ones have bearings in them. 

Try going to a local cycle shop first and supporting them. They're probably cheaper. I got some jockey wheels with sealed bearings for £9.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

XO shifters fitted a couple of days ago (upgraded from X9) to match my also upgraded (from X9) X0 rear mech - sublime shifting!


----------



## andy monty

Mixman said:


> There should be a metal cap either side. It sounds like you've got 'normal' jockey wheels that have a metal spacer through and a metal cap at each end. It just runs round. The better ones have bearings in them.
> 
> Try going to a local cycle shop first and supporting them. They're probably cheaper. I got some jockey wheels with sealed bearings for £9.


i'd just bit the bullet and buy a new mech

photo is not very clear but it looks like a shimano 7 speed mega range cassette like this:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle

if it is i would order one of these if its 6-7 speed

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/21/rdtx35/shimano-tx35-tourney-6-7-speed-rear-mech.html

if its 7-8 speed
http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/21/rdm360/shimano-m360-acera-rear-derailleur-sgs.html


----------



## Jace

Finally got round to fitting my Mavic Ksyrium Elite's, only been sat in the garage since last october waiting for the dry to return ...










Ordered a GARMIN Edge 500 today too, more motivation to get training for May's 100Mile sportif ..


----------



## Russ and his BM

Raliegh burners and grifters...wow, that takes me back, excellent.

Just ordered a Charge Tap, hopefully it will be a nice ride.


----------



## paddyirishman

andy monty said:


> i'd just bit the bullet and buy a new mech
> 
> photo is not very clear but it looks like a shimano 7 speed mega range cassette like this:
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle
> 
> if it is i would order one of these if its 6-7 speed
> 
> http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/21/rdtx35/shimano-tx35-tourney-6-7-speed-rear-mech.html
> 
> if its 7-8 speed
> http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/21/rdm360/shimano-m360-acera-rear-derailleur-sgs.html


Its a 21 speed SRAM gear set-up. (7 at the back/3 at the front)
I would go for a better set up if there was a cycle shop close to me but halfords is the closest by a long way and its around 10 miles away


----------



## simonjj

My Jekyll after a quick snow foam yesterday whilst cleaning the cars, i bought this 8 years ago and keep thinking about chopping it in for a new one but still really enjoy riding it.


----------



## robtech

nice to see a left jekyll.i love cannondales used to be one of the top sales guys for them in Scotland so have sold 100s of them over the years great thing is they never feel dated or worn ( frame wise ) my super v from 96 still feels fresh today.lol when cannondales first came over here they were a fortune top top money but they have come down a heck of a lot in price over the years .plus there innovations work and last unlike others eg specialized who ever 6 months brings ot different frames cause the old one had problems.lol there a bit like TVR they let the public test there bikes after production.


----------



## loadbang

I haven't got a photo of mine to hand, but I have a Peugeot Team Festina replica.

I have 22mm wide tyres instead of 11mm as shown on this photo.










I haven't ridden it for 3 or 4 years. Roads in the West Midlands are death traps.


----------



## Mixman

So these last 2 weeks or so seen my Cube transformed, cleaned, serviced and ready for action on Saturday at Evans Cycles 'Ride It!' at Harewood house. Let's see if I am! :lol:

I've done all the work myself and I'm dead chuffed and learned quite a bit on the way.

Here's what's happened.

Rockshox remote Poploc stripped, cleaned and back to fully working order
New Hope fully floating front Rotor 180mm, Gold titanium bolts, Superstar sintered pads
New Hope fully floating rear Rotor 160mm, Gold titanium bolts, Superstar sintered pads
Full stripdown, clean, reassemble of rear cassetter and front chainrings
New Sram hollow pin chain
Sealed bearing CNC alloy jockey wheels
Stripped and cleaned saddle and seatpost mounts etc. Got rid of an annoying creak!
New set of Schwalbe Rocket Rons and Schwalbe tubes fitted. I'm going to keep a pair as my 'regular' tyres and keep a pair as my 'Events' tyres.























































These were waiting for me when I got to work for my night shift 8)


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice, how do you find the new hope brakes?


----------



## Mixman

They're very noisy at the moment but I think that'll be the sintered pads. They do stop really well! But the pads are still bedding in. I'm in a 30 mile event tomorrow round Harewood House area so will use them in anger then


----------



## Scrabble

May I present my company bicycle....Well a picture of one the same.









3 Shimano Gears front rack with 30kg capacity and twin rear panniers each with a 10kg load limit.
Just don't try at lift it up ever....


----------



## matt1206

My old MTB used to commute on (fitted Schwalbe CX Comp tyres and Shimano SPD pedals to try and improve things a bit)

IMG_0263 by Matt Worthington, on Flickr
but was a bugger on the Sheffield hills, so when it broke last Sunday, I ordered a new one

Carrera Subway Ltd Edition

Carrera Subway Ltd Edition by Matt Worthington, on Flickr

Much faster and better climber than the MTB (and 6kg lighter)


----------



## somouk

6 kg is a lot of weight LOL! I bet it's loads better to commute on.


----------



## robj20

6kg, thats about 2 full bike frames worth of weight.
I have just ordered a Santa Cruz Nomad 2 for my new bike and some hope tech V2 and M4 brakes. Just got to wait a month for it to be made.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Mixman, you fitted the skewers yet?


----------



## Mixman

Scrim-1- said:


> Mixman, you fitted the skewers yet?


I nipped out at night at work that very night and fitted them :lol:

I'll get some pics up later


----------



## Mixman




----------



## Serious Performance

Serious Performance said:


> A few pics of my two wheeled toys :wave:
> 
> Cannondale Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klein Mantra Race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple I'm currently building...
> 
> Clark Kent F12 Titanium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Cycle San Andreas (being Spectrachromed ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Well, a little progress and a couple more little projects :thumb:

Clark Kent F12 Titanium:









Mountain Cycle San Andreas "Red & Black" 1999:









And finally a little progress on my chrome Mountain Cycle San Andreas:









Now just gotta find time to ride'em all!
:wave:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Mixman, might sound daft but were they easy to fit? i just brought some Hope ones for my cube, should be here tomorow


----------



## RedCloudMC

Alex - you must spend more time on retrobike than on DW with that little lot! Loving the Clark Kent!

Cheers


----------



## Mixman

Scrim-1- said:


> Mixman, might sound daft but were they easy to fit? i just brought some Hope ones for my cube, should be here tomorow


Yes mate, really easy! :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

RedCloudMC said:


> Alex - you must spend more time on retrobike than on DW with that little lot! Loving the Clark Kent!
> 
> Cheers


Lol... Don't joke!


----------



## dubnut71

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats Tasty G !
> 
> Cant see any dirt though.
> 
> Can I have a go?


Absolutely! It comes with a warning tho, everyone who has ever tried it and isn't used to fixed riding has come off it!!!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Mixman said:


> Yes mate, really easy! :thumb:


Dont know why i asked lol, fitted my hope ones this morning.. couldnt been any easier lol never mind :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

Scrim-1- said:


> Dont know why i asked lol, fitted my hope ones this morning.. couldnt been any easier lol never mind :thumb:


give them a smear of copper grease to prevent them seizing into the hub :thumb:


----------



## Stumper

Here's my Boardmans!







The MTB is the 2010 HT Pro and the roadbike is the 2011 Road Comp. Both nice bikes and really god value for money


----------



## Scrim-1-

andy monty said:


> give them a smear of copper grease to prevent them seizing into the hub :thumb:


I put a small ammount of red ptfe grease for bikes on them, should be ok


----------



## matt1206

somouk said:


> 6 kg is a lot of weight LOL! I bet it's loads better to commute on.


It's made a massive difference. Cycle into work is now down to 20 minutes from 24, and the cycle back home (all up hill), is down to 28 minutes from 35.


----------



## Fortis

Here Is My Mates Carrera


----------



## ZIGGYNO1

Nice!! lol


----------



## E38_ross

my somewhat humble Orange G3 from 2009 (i think!) uprated forks (from new) to rock shox recons  admittedly, it's more a picture of the post rather than the bike :lol: also, i had had an issue with the seat post clamp that day too :lol: i understand it's not clean enough for detailing world either  gave it a wash, polish with gtechniq p1, 2 goings with carlack68 NSC and 2 coats of carlack68 LLS, and going to give it a coat of collinite 476s in the morning before i ride it!


----------



## chr15rey

My 04' Rockhopper Disc, Jack's Hotrock 16 & my girlfriends 11' Myka Elite.


----------



## somouk

It appears there are some fans of retro bikes on here...

I happen to of had a bit of an ebay bargain thanks to a tip off on STW. I managed to get me a '99 Santa Cruz Heckler frame in excellent condition for next to no money.

So this week I picked it up Monday, ordered some new parts for it and swapped everything off my Trek HT onto the FS frame. The finished result:










Have to say I really don't know why I didn't go FS earlier, much much faster off road than the HT it's just replaced. Complete build comes in at 26 lb so far from a heavy bike as well!


----------



## E38_ross

just ordered me one of these (not picking up until 21st May though  )










full carbon baby  i know you can get better spec for the money but it's going to be used for long distances, and these C2C bikes are superb over long distances...without breaking your back!


----------



## THE CHAMP

E21_ross said:


> just ordered me one of these (not picking up until 21st May though  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full carbon baby  i know you can get better spec for the money but it's going to be used for long distances, and these C2C bikes are superb over long distances...without breaking your back!


Very nice looking bike bars look a little on the shallow side though :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

Got this the other day tho I should have got one before the chain took chunks out of my paint 










Gave it a quick wash while I was on


















Done just shy of 200 miles on it over the last couple of weeks and for a cheap bike I havnt had a single fault with it so far


----------



## Barchettaman

My new TT machine, I put this together for a couple of hundred €:










Drivetrain is:

Dura Ace 9-speed DT shifters on Jagwire pods
105 FD
SRAM cheapy 9-speed chain and a 12-27 cassette
Refurbished Shimano 600 Ultegra RD (works like a bloody charm)
Salvaged Shimano 400EX Biopace crankset, 52/42, with the chainrings moved round 72* to ´approximate´ a Rotor crankset. The first hill today felt very weird in the small ring with the chainring in this position.
Bog standard cartridge BB (shimano I think)
The base bar is a cut-down T2 wing from eBay (€12 I think), the extensions Profile Design T1. The brake levers are Vision with the adaptor pods. The pods and levers cost more than the frame (?). Fork is a Wolf TT with an expander bolt instead of a star nut (the steel steerer tube diameter is too great for a standard star nut). The bottle cage, straw and mount was a quick lash-up to see if I liked the set up. I did and will make it more permanent (the zip tie broke and the support arms of the cage are too flexy)



















It´s a bit of a parts-bin lash up but everything works beautifully.


----------



## james_death

Barchettaman thats a stunner...:thumb:


----------



## matt1206

Update to mine


Continental SportContact City by Matt Worthington, on Flickr

Fitted some Continental SportContact City tyres to it. Roll really fast, and very grippy in the dry. Have done just over 300km on it now in the last month, no problems with it.


----------



## andycole

With the latest price crash on Carrera's at Halfrauds I couldn't resist a Fury, picked it up last week and stuck the Yukon on ebay
Cheers
AC


----------



## DNZ 21

I blame Mixman for this as I love the look of his Cube so I ordered this last night


----------



## tyler durden

Beautiful bike DNZ, I've just brought the cube attention in pretty much same colour as yours (without the chrome tho). Lovely bike n gets loads of looks. Enjoy your bike when you get it.


----------



## DNZ 21

The Cube came this afternoon so built it up and am pretty pleased with it


















De-greased it all and put a coat of sealant on, hopefully get out tomorrow and give it a try


----------



## rob28

Here's my new (to me) bike.

I've had the joy of borrowing some great bikes over the last year - Turner 5-Spot, Turner Flux, Norco Shore - and thought it was time I actually got a bike of my own.

This belonged to one of the other members of the bike club and has been very well cared for - plus for the money I snapped it up for, it was a no brainer.





































It'll need a bit of setup work as I've got about 20lbs on the previous owner. The only other thing I want to do ASAP is change out the twist grip shifters to trigger shifters.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Looks nice, how long will it stay clean?


----------



## rob28

It's already had a quick visit to one of the trails and a blast through a downpour - it will be getting visit from Mr Hose in the not too distant future.


----------



## calum001

good taste DNZ

heres mine.............:lol:










that was it when new, it's a bit dirtier and got a few scratches and war wounds now though !


----------



## Fortis

Heres My Ride


----------



## ksm1985

just bought a brand new magura clara hydraulic disc off ebay for £30, thought it was not bad, still got to get new bearings for my b/b, will post pics soon


----------



## DNZ 21

calum001 said:


> good taste DNZ
> 
> heres mine.............:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was it when new, it's a bit dirtier and got a few scratches and war wounds now though !


Haha brilliant, twins :thumb:

How have you found it?


----------



## BlackFerret

Heres my latest rig!

i use it for racing so it takes a brutal beating!

Its a Trek Session 8 2010 with Hope V2's with vented rotors and Fox 40's to soak up the big hits...


----------



## rob28

I'm loving the look of that Trek.
How much does it weigh? I've only ridden a DH bike once and it came in about 40lbs. OK to start with but after about a while, it broke me....


----------



## BlackFerret

It weighs in at 37lb which is light for the bike type! 

I've made the mistake of taking this bike around The Beast at coed y Brenin
This bike is not built for peddling! (I thought it would be a fitness challenge, but became a besting!)

I've also got a giant anthem x2 for my hardcore xc runs but I can't resist the lure of big jumps and drops dh gives me!


----------



## bigmc

Here's my new addition to the family.


----------



## Mixman

I love my Cube Ltd Team. I've changed a few things now. Wheels are now Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs, DT Swiss competition spokes and Stans Arch rims, Hope floating disks, superstar sintered pads. Have an XT alloy 9 speed rear cassette, changed my skewers to Superstar titanium and carbon ones and changed my jockey wheels just to bling it up.


----------



## pooma

I've just ordered a bike and pick it up Tuesday, not ridden for years and the cyclescheme started at work so I thought I'll have some of that. Wanted something for the commute but also something to play around with and get dirty when I have the time. I wanted something of reasonable quality but didn't want to break the bank in doing so just incase I don't take to it, on speaking with the guy in the LBS he pointed me toward a 29er so I've gone with it and if I really start enjoying my cycling I'll either upgrade next year or once the bike's signed over to me I'll upgrade some of the components.

Anyway, enough rambling and here's the bike in question










Trek Marlin Gary Fisher


----------



## Fortis

*Niiiiiice Want One*


----------



## Lump

pooma said:


> I've just ordered a bike and pick it up Tuesday, not ridden for years and the cyclescheme started at work so I thought I'll have some of that. Wanted something for the commute but also something to play around with and get dirty when I have the time. I wanted something of reasonable quality but didn't want to break the bank in doing so just incase I don't take to it, on speaking with the guy in the LBS he pointed me toward a 29er so I've gone with it and if I really start enjoying my cycling I'll either upgrade next year or once the bike's signed over to me I'll upgrade some of the components.
> 
> Anyway, enough rambling and here's the bike in question
> 
> Trek Marlin Gary Fisher


29ers are great bikes and much better ride than 26" replace the brakes and forks and thats a nice ride :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pooma

I'm gonna see how I get on with it and may start upgrading, brakes and forks are first on my wish list.


----------



## JoeNobody

graeme_t said:


>


Nice :thumb: Just got mine home after four weeks at the in-law's. Can't wait to get out on it


----------



## calum001

DNZ 21 said:


> Haha brilliant, twins :thumb:
> 
> How have you found it?


had it since last October and it's seen a few poundings at Glentress/Laggan Wolftracks/Fort William Witches Trails and it's never missed a beat (touch wood) been very impressed with it so far

the only downsides for me are the tyres and the gearing up top end, need to sort out the squeaky brakes but thats not a big issue as they still work well !


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: what is it with you and squeeky brakes calum :lol: when you fixing the evo's squeeking brakes.. more important than the bike lol


----------



## calum001

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: what is it with you and squeeky brakes calum :lol: when you fixing the evo's squeeking brakes.. more important than the bike lol


thats all part and parcel with using 'race' pads on the Evo mate, you have to put up with a squeak now and again 

the bike is a different matter though lol


----------



## k3vin11

Thanks to the wonders of the works Cyclescheme, I collected my new bike on Saturday morning...










Can't believe how much easier is it to ride than my old bike which was a £150 buy from Halfords. Looks like I'll be doing a fair bit of riding over the summer.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice, Looks just like my cube Acid.


----------



## ksm1985

i fitted my crap magura and took it for a ride down the street, thought id go over and speak to my neighbour who is bike mad, never spoken to him before and he's lived there for about four years....anyways i got talking and he gave me a pair of avid 8" hydraulic discs, he said he dont want anything for em, so i feel bad :lol:
fitting them to my norco as my kona aint got rear mount



















had this kona scab for 10 years, amazing bike

d.i.y paint job, green purple and blue










how it looked about 8 years ago


----------



## dann2707

Onza comp 2010 with everything pretty much upgraded. Spent around £900 on it now.


----------



## ksm1985

dann2707 said:


> Onza comp 2010 with everything pretty much upgraded. Spent around £900 on it now.


sweet! here's my old one, wish i never sold it, being tall, i just got funny looks when i was on it haha


----------



## dann2707

Nice! I had a t-pro before this frame. You should have got a 26" trials?


----------



## PaulN

k3vin11 said:


> Thanks to the wonders of the works Cyclescheme, I collected my new bike on Saturday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much easier is it to ride than my old bike which was a £150 buy from Halfords. Looks like I'll be doing a fair bit of riding over the summer.


Now that looks nice..... whats the damage for that kind of bike $$$$$?


----------



## HOLES

my stock onza t-bird, not long had it so its still stock and im transitioning over from BMX.

excuse the pic it was done for another forum, Kinda whats going on in your life at themin kind of thing.









onza t-bird = stock apart from DMR V8 pedals

bmx spec
Frame: Sputnic Stratocastor V2
Forks: random Haro ones
Headset: FSA Pig
Stem: WTP Supreme
Handlebar: Odyssey civilian in urban camo
Grips: Permium products generic grips
Brake: Salt
Brake Lever: Dirtty Harry (left)
Bottom Bracket: Eatern sealed
Crankset: Profile Race cranks
Chain: trandom one
Pedals: Eatern Team sealed
Seat post: random cut down one
Saddle: Shaddow conspiracy crow
Hubs: Primo stock front - Eastern Pro sealed rear
Rims: Primo hula hoop front - proper rear
Tires: odyssey path rear - odyssey attiken front


----------



## k3vin11

PaulN said:


> Now that looks nice..... whats the damage for that kind of bike $$$$$?


Well the list price for the Cube Attention 2011 is £650. But Cycle scheme is a salary sacrifice setup, money gets taken from your before tax pay so you don't get taxed on the money.

Website says savings are £108 of income tax, £65 of ni, so it works out as costing me £368.34 / 12, so £30.60 a month.

Your employer needs to be in the scheme of course. It's open to abuse, you are supposed to be buying the bike to commute to work for at least 50% of its use. I know people who have got a bike and live 20 miles from work, having no intention of riding in. I only live 2 miles away though, so I do actually use it for coming to work. You can only have one bike in a 12 month period.


----------



## PaulN

k3vin11 said:


> Well the list price for the Cube Attention 2011 is £650. But Cycle scheme is a salary sacrifice setup, money gets taken from your before tax pay so you don't get taxed on the money.
> 
> Website says savings are £108 of income tax, £65 of ni, so it works out as costing me £368.34 / 12, so £30.60 a month.
> 
> Your employer needs to be in the scheme of course. It's open to abuse, you are supposed to be buying the bike to commute to work for at least 50% of its use. I know people who have got a bike and live 20 miles from work, having no intention of riding in. I only live 2 miles away though, so I do actually use it for coming to work. You can only have one bike in a 12 month period.


Id defo have that if the savings can be had but i fear my striaght laced CEO wouldnt go for it.... unless it helped him 

For £650 its still a nice bike though. My wife just got a new bike sunday.... I got a bike cover to keep it away from the cars in the garage.... lol


----------



## ksm1985

dann2707 said:


> Nice! I had a t-pro before this frame. You should have got a 26" trials?


yeah i did once upon a time and then again after the onza, but i was too used to 20 inch wheels, so now im back to 26" and i have no confidence doing anything as i aint been on em in a long time :lol:

this is how it looks today, swapped over from the kona earlier on, waiting on my caliper adapters to fit the avid juicy 3's
need matching tyres cos that panaracer is ****










wish the forks had more travel, there's somethin up with them i think


----------



## rag1873

I got my Trek throught the cycle to work scheme! Best scheme ever invented!! Saving a fair bit for a bike that was nearly £600 with all the accessories!!


----------



## DNZ 21

I asked work to have a look into the scheme just before I bought my Cube. Basically got told no chance and what makes it worse is the MD is bang into biking 

Had to stump up all the cash myself for the Cube


----------



## TIODGE

24 seven dark angel slacker
24"
used and abused..

dmr 898 is on its way though cant beat a bit of dirt in the summer


----------



## pooma

I've posted in here before but it was just a pic grab from google so here is MY Trek Marlin Gary Fisher 29er, I've had it a week and a bit now and enjoyed every mile I've done on it.


----------



## damienga15de

Crikey, wait til ye see my beast


----------



## ksm1985

TIODGE said:


> 24 seven dark angel slacker
> 24"
> used and abused..
> 
> dmr 898 is on its way though cant beat a bit of dirt in the summer


nice, my bro has the same but in the metallic purple, if u remember that?

i got my bearings for my bottom bracket £10 each !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

go to put the rear caliper on, and the whole thing is egged, spin the wheel and everythings all over the place

its one thing after another


----------



## Ryan Hughes

TIODGE said:


> 24 seven dark angel slacker
> 24"
> used and abused..
> 
> dmr 898 is on its way though cant beat a bit of dirt in the summer


I recently sold my identiti 666r, wish i didnt now, loved ridin in the summer. Might have to check ebay for a bargain


----------



## Jace

I got this last week, well the frame & fork

STANDARD 125R :argie:


----------



## Grommit

The Ghost 3000 is mine. The Speccy is my brothers.


----------



## ksm1985

my rear wheel has just died  
just spent £100 to get it goin so i think ill throw it to the back of the shed, fed up


----------



## pricey

Here's mine.

On One 456 carbon.


----------



## james_death

Love on one stuff....:thumb:
Not quite the garden shed outfit they were to start with...:lol:


----------



## pricey

I know.
I wasn't sure what to expect when i picked it up but i'm really impressed so far.:thumb:


----------



## Lump

ksm1985 said:


> my rear wheel has just died
> just spent £100 to get it goin so i think ill throw it to the back of the shed, fed up


Whats up with it ?


----------



## jamest

Bought this yesterday and went on my first proper ride for over 10 years today after work.


----------



## rag1873

jamest said:


> Bought this yesterday and went on my first proper ride for over 10 years today after work.


Same as mine. 7.3FX.

Cracking bike, great seating position and can certainly go at a fair pace!! Enjoy!

I added full size quick release mudguards for the winter months and bar ends. Both make a good difference too.


----------



## ksm1985

jamest said:


> Bought this yesterday and went on my first proper ride for over 10 years today after work.


obviously it's lighter than a mtb but how much difference do you notice with the slicks? alot faster?


----------



## andy monty

going from experience KSM its a lot faster on the road so much so on my "pub bike" (old Scott Timber fully ridged) the Kenda 1.25 slicks result in me running out of gears keep meaning to buy a cheap road crank for it 


on my sisters bike i got her some Maxxis worm drives which are good too with a smooth center band and small side knobs so you can still do a bit of light off road on them


----------



## jamest

ksm1985 said:


> obviously it's lighter than a mtb but how much difference do you notice with the slicks? alot faster?


A fair bit yes, haven't given it my all, just gentle riding so far, but the amount of effort to go fast on a flat is great. I don't feel the cracks and bumps in the road too much either which is good, I thought it was going to end up being a much harder ride.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

got this on the cycle to work scheme which is great. coming from a full suspension Kona, I love it, so easy to ride. got some trick carbon bits coming from japan on a monthly basis too. and matching met helmet!!!


----------



## oliadams

Got me through a 118 mile ride within two weeks of training and owning the bike


----------



## THE CHAMP

oliadams said:


> Got me through a 118 mile ride within two weeks of training and owning the bike


Nice choice Focus put a good bike togeter :thumb: but looking at the picture looks like you could do with the next size up frame ?


----------



## chunkytfg

THE CHAMP said:


> Nice choice Focus put a good bike togeter :thumb: but looking at the picture looks like you could do with the next size up frame ?


Not necessarily but I would say that saddle is pointing a bit too far up. I know they are supposed to be level or slightly nose up but that seems very nose up!


----------



## THE CHAMP

chunkytfg said:


> Not necessarily but I would say that saddle is pointing a bit too far up. I know they are supposed to be level or slightly nose up but that seems very nose up!


Frames with a slopping top tube tend to make the bike have to much seatpin but this frame is paralell and to me looks to have far to much pin out


----------



## oliadams

wow. thanks for the comments I had no idea! cheers guys I will go and adjust the saddle now. You think the saddle should be parallel (slightly tilted) to the top tube?


----------



## oliadams

ok adjusted and i take it as a good thing that im not resting on my nuts anymore :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman

Oli, check the minimum insert line on your seatpost too... just in case. easy to crack the seattube if there isn't enough seatpost under the collar (I speak from experience!!)


----------



## JenJen

Well I'm hoping to get back into biking. I do alot of off road biking around Aboyne where we have some amazing routes around the hillside. I used to spend all my time on the bike when younger and hope to get back into it. When I was out at my folks house i went to see if my bikes were still there, low and behold they were all covered up and still in tip top condition. I have three altogether. I know the makes but can't remember the models. I have a Trek which I didnt favour for goin off road it was slighty heavy at the front. I have a saracen which was ace no matter what you threw it into and was very comfy but my all time fav which never ever let me down with the big chunky tyres ace for jumping over rocks etc was my british eagle. People slate this brand but it was ace. Got a broken cannondale and tbh I will prob get this one fixed up for biking again as it's only three years old.


----------



## JamesGarner

Got my new toy today so can join in

My old Trek 6700 now retired to the loft









Shiny new toy Cube Ltd Comp









Didn't realize just how much better the new one would be
thought the 19" trek was ok for size but the 22" Cube is so much nicer to ride


----------



## Kaz

Another person taking advantage of the cycle to work scheme here. I recently collected my Whyte 805, not got any pics yet though. I'll take some after I've polished and sealed it..

But this is the promo pic.


----------



## calum001

Kaz said:


> Another person taking advantage of the cycle to work scheme here. I recently collected my Whyte 805, not got any pics yet though. I'll take some after I've polished and sealed it..
> 
> But this is the promo pic.


love the look of the Whyte bikes :thumb: nearly bought one before i settled on my Cube


----------



## nicks500

*very rare*

Here is my very rare Ritchey P20 (hand-built frame by Tom Ritchey)


----------



## Kaz

calum001 said:


> love the look of the Whyte bikes :thumb: nearly bought one before i settled on my Cube


Thanks, I very nearly bought a Cube instead. The fact that the Whytes are designed locally to me (Gloucester) swayed it though


----------



## Serious Performance

nicks500 said:


> Here is my very rare Ritchey P20 (hand-built frame by Tom Ritchey)


Love it! What year is it? Is it a classic frame brought up to date or more modern?


----------



## Serious Performance

Finally finished my latest ......










And onto the Next... A Funk Pro Comp...










.


----------



## nicks500

Serious Performance said:


> Love it! What year is it? Is it a classic frame brought up to date or more modern?


I bought it new in the early 90's, its a (large(?)) 16" frame maybe a inch too small for me but the next size I could import was an 18". its had various iterations of XTR and SRAM on it trying to get the weight below 20lbs (yes I am one of those weight weenies) the rest of it has been on there a while because it is harder to get new forks and posts with 1" diameter. Your Mountain Cycle is a bit of a classic frame also


----------



## Serious Performance

nicks500 said:


> I bought it new in the early 90's, its a (large(?)) 16" frame maybe a inch too small for me but the next size I could import was an 18". its had various iterations of XTR and SRAM on it trying to get the weight below 20lbs (yes I am one of those weight weenies) the rest of it has been on there a while because it is harder to get new forks and posts with 1" diameter. Your Mountain Cycle is a bit of a classic frame also


Well certainly very cool in my book . Whats the weight at the moment?... Like my classic frames brought upto date as you can see in an earlier post...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2745335&postcount=494


----------



## nicks500

Well it is below 20lbs as I remember including pedals but once I sit on it the weight goes sky high


----------



## Natalie

Can't find any piccies on the laptop but this is mine


----------



## ncd

Koshka said:


> Can't find any piccies on the laptop but this is mine


Bought my wife that exact bike, she loves it and it certainly turns alot of heads with the colour!


----------



## dubstyle

>


Ha, Here come the belgians......i sit next to the person who designed that shirt


----------



## Alzak

so there is mine ...


----------



## Ryan Hughes

^^^ Nice, id like to get a full sus to go along side my hardtail

I still need to put a pic up of mine


----------



## nick3814

Just taken delivery of this;


IMAG0036.jpg by nick3814, on Flickr

Cube Reaction GTC Pro, carbon just over 11kilos, I love it :driver:


----------



## Ryan Hughes

heres my GT Aggresor 1, nothing special but it will be getting replaced shortly, also still need to replace the seat


----------



## J3FVW

My ride:










Uprated tyres, saddle, and bar tape. I've done a couple of thousand miles on her and enjoyed every one :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

Just have different wheels on there now and thats it


----------



## 335dAND110XS

No with X0 brakes ( a HUGE improvement on the Elixir CRs which needed bleeding every month!!) but a fairly recent few pics:

Basically all fairly high end kit (XO, XT crank, XTR front mech) and now dipping under th 22lb mark. It's my perfect XC bike now!





































Will dust off the road bike (2010 Alllez Elite) and get some training in for my next triathlon soon!


----------



## theshrew

Here is my 2010 Kona Cindercone. Not a great pick was taken on my phone


----------



## Bungleaio

After being inspired by Mixmans thread I've taken up cycling again. Unfortunatley I am too heavy to ride the Scott Genius at the moment so I've just picked up a Specialized Sirrus Sport.

I got the sirrus yesterday and did 5 miles on it and I've been out again on it today and done another 5. It seems great so far and feels so fast with the skinny tyres on it.



















Hopefully it won't be too long before I can get out on the scott again.


----------



## brian245

this is one and the other.............


----------



## Dannbodge

Got this last week. Single speed, fixed hub and 700c tyres.









Will change the picture later...

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## kings..

my two....

The roadie now has an FSA carbon seat post and an Fizik Arione CF saddle.. and the Trek has some new sparkly gold bits!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Kings - nice!

We also have an Allez - good bikes!


----------



## kings..

they certainly are... im very happy with it; may purchase some new hoops for it though, mavic ksyrium equipe in white me thinks!

I have finished spending on the Trek though, the goal was a 24-25lb full suss and I have achieved that thankfully...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Same here on the Stumpy - cost £1200, now easily £3k! Dipped just under the 22lbs mark but it's 100mm forked hardtail so cheating a bit!

Our Allez is pretty standard (just wheels upgraded). Got me 20th out of 160ish and 19th overall on a tri (and first ever road race) last year so seems to work okay.


----------



## kings..

awesome work... the Allez comp is a great bike tbh, I certainly don't need anything better... have got a red bolt kit coming for it thanks to chainreaction cycles !


----------



## minimadgriff

My new toy as of this week 

Cube Comp Acid


----------



## Ryan Hughes

kings.. said:


>


That is a seriously nice bike pal.


----------



## Tips

Hi - is there any difference in disc brakes that are mechanical or hydraulic?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Tips said:


> Hi - is there any difference in disc brakes that are mechanical or hydraulic?


yes by all accounts, mechanical are cable and hydraulic are like your car. Hydraulic are more expensive and by all accounts better in both feel and reliability.


----------



## kings..

Ryan Hughes said:


> That is a seriously nice bike pal.


cheers bud... its certainly awesome to ride


----------



## Scrim-1-

minimadgriff said:


> My new toy as of this week
> 
> Cube Comp Acid


Thats my bike!!!  Love my acid, very nice to ride.


----------



## Ross

Loving that bike,I am really thinking about biking again.


----------



## DanSN117

Bought this last week, its entry level but it ticked all the boxes to get me started. Alright planning my next ride, might build myself something.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Hopefully here is my new ride... I'll get a new one for the wife once we have saved up for some new teeth for her, we came across the dark side of biking last week


----------



## Ryan_W

Old skool Kona with some upgrades:










Got a 2009 Orange 5 also, but it needs a bloody good service!


----------



## dann2707

Decided to go brakeless like a champ


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Tips said:


> Hi - is there any difference in disc brakes that are mechanical or hydraulic?


A LOT of difference! Mechanical disks have cables that stretch so you constantly need to adjust them to keep them tuned up and working. TBH I think they are pretty poor and would rather have decent V brakes.

Good hydraulic disks are excellent - loads of feel and power and need very little maintenance once set up. Setting up is a fiddle but is easy to learn. They need bleeding once in a while (once a year or less) which takes some practise but nothing a detailer can't pick up!


----------



## dann2707

335dAND110XS said:


> A LOT of difference! Mechanical disks have cables that stretch so you constantly need to adjust them to keep them tuned up and working. TBH I think they are pretty poor and would rather have decent V brakes.
> 
> Good hydraulic disks are excellent - loads of feel and power and need very little maintenance once set up. Setting up is a fiddle but is easy to learn. They need bleeding once in a while (once a year or less) which takes some practise but nothing a detailer can't pick up!


But don't rule out the bb7 mechanical disk brake. When set up with a decent inner and outer cable it can be absolutely ruthless on the front. Cheap as chips and arguably as decent as a hydraulic disk, if not better.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

dann2707 said:


> But don't rule out the bb7 mechanical disk brake. When set up with a decent inner and outer cable it can be absolutely ruthless on the front. Cheap as chips and arguably as decent as a hydraulic disk, if not better.


Yep it's fine when set up but you'll still get cable stretch and it's not very beginner friendly which I assume the OP needs?


----------



## andy monty

dann2707 said:


> But don't rule out the bb7 mechanical disk brake. When set up with a decent inner and outer cable it can be absolutely ruthless on the front. Cheap as chips and arguably as decent as a hydraulic disk, if not better.


I agree add a avid 5 brake lever to it and it holds its head high with the hydraulic big names..



335dAND110XS said:


> Yep it's fine when set up but you'll still get cable stretch and it's not very beginner friendly which I assume the OP needs?


But nor is Hydraulic.... You need to bleed them yearly, (or should)

take the wheel out throw bike in boot of car ((sorry place carefully in car boot after all this is DW))  catch brake leaver and push out piston and on occasions pop the piston out the calliper loosing all the fluid

Hard to maintain (most small bike shops wont touch them)

where as the BB7 all you need is a 5mm alan key and a pair of cable cutters to set it up and adjust no need for shims

the BB7 uses a "standard" gear cable and outer i used avid flack jackets but in a emergency any bike shop has cable an an inner on the shelf try and get a length of shimano hose, 2 olives and 2 needles, bleed kit and the drifting in kit on a sunday afternoon.....


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I guess in the early stages, Hydros are tricky (I didn't get on with mine at all at first - Juicy 5s) at first but you learn and prepare yourself accordingly. I fitted my own XOs recently and they are absolutely brilliant. I could never want any more from a brake. Bleeding is just like detailing - if you're careful and methodical, it's easy. Just be careful with the DOT fluid...

If I was going on a mega trip, I'd use V brakes.


----------



## PaulGTI

The current 2...









*2010 secteur Elite*

and...









*2010 Tricross Sport*

But the Tricross is being sold to make way for...








*2011 Specalized Roubaix Elite*


----------



## Barchettaman

Lovely bikes, Paul.
What will the Roubaix do for you that the Sectuer and the Tricross, with a road wheelset, can't?


----------



## Jace

I'm out on the tour of Britain with work at the moment, so nice stuff there, as you can imagine :thumb:


----------



## Peter D

PaulGTI said:


> The current 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010 secteur Elite*
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010 Tricross Sport*
> 
> But the Tricross is being sold to make way for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2011 Specalized Roubaix Elite*


That Roubaix Elite looks nice. Bought a Secteur Elite in March - very comfortable bike, just a creaky seatpost that gets on my nerves.
Peter


----------



## PaulGTI

Barchettaman said:


> Lovely bikes, Paul.
> What will the Roubaix do for you that the Sectuer and the Tricross, with a road wheelset, can't?


Its to be kept clean, used on sportives and taste nice when I lick it!

Also, (being serious a moment) as good as the secteur is, the roubaix is smoother for the longer rides. I will hopefully be getting a job about 6 or 7 miles from home which would be nicely commutable on the Secteur.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

We have an Allez Elite 2010 and it's a great bike. Did me proud against much pricier kit in last years triathlon too!


----------



## Crispo

Here's my kona coiler dee-lux. Used for trail riding and a bit of downhill


----------



## Barchettaman

That will make a luxury commuter! I'm very envious!

My commute goes up in the new year from 1km to 13km, so that seemed as good an excuse as any to build another bike. The remit was a flat-bar road bike, dynamo hub, rack for lightweight panniers and as low a budget as possible. Anyway, €20 in northern France got me this very nice frameset, bottom bracket, seatpost and saddle (and DT cable stops):










After a quick raid of the parts bin in the cellar, we ended up with this little beauty:










I still need to tidy up the dynamo cabling. The setup is 2x8, 52/42 crankset and 12/28 on the back I think. DT front shifter, the rear mech is indexed to a Shimano LX brake/shifter.

The new parts were a cheap headset (€10), a homemade headset press (€1), the front Mavic cxp21 laced to a dynamo hub (€53), SRAM chain (€8), lights and cables (€15).

Total cost, not including my time, around €110ish, and it rides very nicely indeed. I may have to get better mudguards but that was all I had lying around.

Not very exciting compared to much of the 2 wheeled exotica on this forum but it was a fun project (aren't they all?) and it turned out even better than I had hoped.


----------



## ben16v

my do all - fun, commute and racing bike for the last 18months








have just bought this for tri`s and TT`s next year


----------



## Barchettaman

Love that Planet X, as fast a bike as many costing 4x the price. That 101/82 wheelset is very highly thought of too, probably the best bang for your buck full carbon wheelset out there. Good luck.


----------



## nogrille




----------



## DanSN117

Morning Team,

So, my predicament,

I currently have a trek 3500 disc, when I say currently, its for sale on eBay. It was purchased to see if I was going to get into it, I didn't want to spend the big bucks and have it sit in the shed not getting ridden, alas I have done 250 miles in a month and a half and am starting to hit the limits of the bike, hence sale. I'm stuck between a rock and a hardplace on this one, I am unsure and its the usual pair that I can't decide between, the Boardman Comp or the Carrera Fury. The Boardman is the more expensive model, PLUS halfrauds are doing 20% all Carrera in store until Monday. The issue I have with the Carrera is the fork, the 09 Fury had the Epicons but the new one comes with Suntour Raidon X2's of which I can find very little about? The one bit I found on this forum said they don't really match up to the Epicons?

Any help or advice would be greatly received.

Dan


----------



## minimadgriff

Thought I would add this to this thread as most people into biking will probably view it.

I was after a stand to hold my bike upright, so it didn't have to lean against anything.

Firstly I tried this one and it is utterly crap! So don't ever purchase one! Doesn't hold the bike central in it so the spokes lean against the plastic frame and it is not too sturdy either!










But this is bloody brilliant! Really sturdy, you can give the bike a good shuv and it goes no where! Also doesn't damage the bike in anyway! Like it so much my girlfriend has one too now.




























I was also after a trip computer, had to be small and wireless. So I ended up with this Cateye Micro.



















Really good little computer and only £30 delivered. Highly recommended.

Also gave the bike a clean today as it was a little dusty, so took some new pics.
































































Love the look of this bike!


----------



## ant_s

That's a stunning bike Ben, I'd love to get myself a better/ more expensive bike, but I don't find myself using it enough to warrant spending anymore on one.

Also where is the trip computer from? I'm after one and recommendations are always best


----------



## minimadgriff

ant_s said:


> That's a stunning bike Ben, I'd love to get myself a better/ more expensive bike, but I don't find myself using it enough to warrant spending anymore on one.
> 
> Also where is the trip computer from? I'm after one and recommendations are always best


Thanks mate, :thumb: I fell for it as soon as I saw one in the flesh. I needed to lose some weight after going from 10.5 stone to 13.5 stone! So spending £750 on a new bike plus the extras motivated me.

I got the computer from Chain Reaction, purchased all my accesorries from them so far. The only thing I would like it to do is stay lit up at night but that would zap how long the battery would last, which is why they probably don't have that function.

It has

Current speed
Clock
Time of journey (can be set to be continuous or only when you are moving)
Current Trip 
Average Speed 
Top Speed 
Odometer

Also has arrows to show when you are below or above your average.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Our boy's new bike (a stock photo of it!)










And his new "half bike!"


----------



## minimadgriff

Love the color, as purple is my favourite!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

He was adamant on the purple one! Handy as we can hand it down to our (currently 8 month old) daughter once she's old enough!


----------



## shane_ctr

Glad you like the new stand, it's the best stand by a long shot


----------



## 182_Blue

As my Spicy 516 cracked Lapierre replaced it with this baby (Spicy 916)


----------



## Serious Performance

My latest toy in the two wheel collection.... 2005 Turner 5-Spot frame then I've built to my spec ...


















What an insanely fun bike


----------



## Mixman

Got these little beauties the other day. Presta valve caps in red alloy


----------



## rinns

Shaun said:


> As my Spicy 516 cracked Lapierre replaced it with this baby (Spicy 916)


That looks like it gets as much use as my bike at the moment ! ;-)


----------



## 182_Blue

rinns said:


> That looks like it gets as much use as my bike at the moment ! ;-)


I have only had it since Friday and i have been at work till today


----------



## Mixman

Shaun said:


> As my Spicy 516 cracked Lapierre replaced it with this baby (Spicy 916)


Cracking looking bike :thumb:


----------



## kings..

loving that turner frame.. they make some beautiful bikes


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Mixman said:


> Got these little beauties the other day. Presta valve caps in red alloy


Mix - I have similar anodised red caps. Not just for bling - I kept snapping the plastic ones!

Not been able to ride for almost two weeks since holing my foot on a triathlon. It's killing me!!!


----------



## DanSN117

Oopps, bought a new bike to replace the Trek










2012 Cube Acid.

Sick Ting'


----------



## minimadgriff

Nice Cube, got myself an Acid and love it. Stunning looking bikes! Mine also replaced a trek :lol:


----------



## Barchettaman

Finally got her finished!

Olmo 58cm frame, Columbus SL tubing, Columbus Laminati chrome fork.
Full Campagnolo 8-speed groupset with Ergopower shifters
Shimano 7 speed cassette (13,14,15,17,19,21,23) with extra 26 sprocket and spacer
KMC chain with quick link
Felt TTR2 wheelset, Vittoria Zaffiro tyres
Pantographed 50th Anniversary stem, 3TTT ergonomic bars, Cinelli bartape
Campagnolo headset and cartridge bottom bracket
Brooks B17 Narrow saddle

An absolute dream to ride. In my size, too!


----------



## rob28

Serious Performance said:


> My latest toy in the two wheel collection.... 2005 Turner 5-Spot frame then I've built to my spec ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an insanely fun bike


Very nice..... I had the pleasure of borrowing a Turner 5 Spot last year before I got my own bike. Also rode a Flux for a few months last year but the 5 Spot is the nicest bike I've riden so far.
One day.....


----------



## Kaz

My Marin Wolf Ridge, 2009 frame and forks, all other parts brand new. It's been built up for about 2 weeks now..










I have this in addition to my Whyte 805, so the Marin is more used for coming down mountains.


----------



## ferted

I've got one of these...
2005 Kona Scrap,100% as it left the factory










p.s that isn't my actual bike,but one the same


----------



## ncd

Got myself a 2011 Cube Ltd Comp last week for £650. Took it for it's 1st blast today and absolutely loved it:argie:










I'll get some proper pictures up once I've given it a clean


----------



## DanSN117

Thats a lovely bike. The Tora is supposed to be one of the best forks.


----------



## ncd

DanSN117 said:


> Thats a lovely bike. The Tora is supposed to be one of the best forks.


Thanks, I don't know much about the forks to be honest, but loved the lock-out feature which I never had on my old bike :thumb:


----------



## dann2707

Just spend alot getting my bike up to a decent level again after going rear disk that I didn't get on with. So gonna bump this bad boy up lol. Sorry for the messy room haha


----------



## Ryan_W

Just got 2 of these:










Soooo light, make climbing a doddle!

Hopefully picking up a new Orange 5 Pro on Thursday too


----------



## pogo6636

A few of my Felt Curbside.
Single speed. not brave enough to get the fixie on it yet though.
All in, a touch over 8 KG.








Chain guard, stickers and frame protector now removed to give a cleaner look.








Carbon front fork.


----------



## Transit

Bianchi front wheel?


----------



## andy monty

Transit said:


> Bianchi front wheel?


Ah hello mr Spence You still lurking :wave:


----------



## Transit

Yep, still keeping an eye on things Andy.


----------



## pogo6636

It doesn't say anything on it apart from a felt sticker that you can see in the pic.

The guy from the shop said the spokes were a nightmare to figure out to get in the right place. looks good IMO though.


----------



## Transit

pogo6636 said:


> The guy from the shop said the spokes were a nightmare to figure out to get in the right place.


Really?


----------



## andy monty

Transit said:


> Really?


Must have been made by DH Mike  :lol:

Sorry pogo6636 bit of a joke about a half witt wheel builder/mail order bike parts supplier who was made famous on a cycle forum me and Transit sometimes frequent


----------



## Jace

I'm in Taiwan @ Taichung bike week seeing what's coming for 2013:thumb:

There's some interesting stuff on its way


----------



## Lump

is any one else riding 29er ?


----------



## ncd

Ryan_W said:


> Just got 2 of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo light, make climbing a doddle!
> 
> Hopefully picking up a new Orange 5 Pro on Thursday too


Lovely bike:argie:, I considered a Whyte before getting my Cube.


----------



## Transit

Only got one of these


----------



## Jace

Lump said:


> is any one else riding 29er ?


29'ers are history, it's 650b now


----------



## Trevo1

Here is my Stumpy Spesh....a bit muddy due to a blast around Woburn Sands.....if you have never been there is very sandy (as the name suggests) and sand gets everyone (poor bearings) always needs a good wash afterwards

I also ride a carbon Ribble Sportiv for the road but over the winter that stays inside and for the road riding I use my old Claud Butler racer (ill get some more pics of them up when I can


----------



## brian245

Having just received the site birthday greeting I thought I would show off my present to myself.
Unfortunately my camera is out of action so I have had to resort to the picture in the manual but this is it, but with two white bottle cages added


----------



## Jayme_

A bit different to some of the others, (this isnt mine) but i used to own exactly the same bike as this with Magura hs33's on, shame i sold it


----------



## Barchettaman

My Dad, who´s 72 this year, wants to get back into riding, and requested something with ´skinny tyres, normal bars that goes fast´.
So this is what I built him. It´s a no-name aluminium race frame, flat bars and ergo grips, 3x8 gearing, Cosmos wheelset, 1" threadless carbon fork.



















Not much matches as it´s a parts bin special, but it all works OK. He won´t mind if it´s not Di2.
It´s a hoot to ride and he´s looking forward to picking it up in the spring.


----------



## dubnut71

Barchettaman said:


> Finally got her finished!
> 
> Olmo 58cm frame, Columbus SL tubing, Columbus Laminati chrome fork.
> Full Campagnolo 8-speed groupset with Ergopower shifters
> Shimano 7 speed cassette (13,14,15,17,19,21,23) with extra 26 sprocket and spacer
> KMC chain with quick link
> Felt TTR2 wheelset, Vittoria Zaffiro tyres
> Pantographed 50th Anniversary stem, 3TTT ergonomic bars, Cinelli bartape
> Campagnolo headset and cartridge bottom bracket
> Brooks B17 Narrow saddle
> 
> An absolute dream to ride. In my size, too!


Yes, yes and yes for so many reasons. You my friend speak my language. This is just right, from the brooks to the rims!!!


----------



## dubnut71

Dragged out the winter bike for a healthy 45 miler this morning, I put the aero rims on this week instead of the cross rims, new cassette and tweaked the brakes and off we went!!



















Got to love the "pringle jumper" carbon fork!!


----------



## losi_8_boy

I have a gt I drive 4.0 with a few mods... No pics though


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice Spesh, Dubnut.
Negative drop from saddle to handlebars? Are you going to lower the front a bit over the course of the spring...?
Not having a go BTW, just curious.


----------



## Barchettaman

dubnut71 said:


> Yes, yes and yes for so many reasons. You my friend speak my language. This is just right, from the brooks to the rims!!!


The Olmo has now lost the brown saddle and is sporting a black Rolls, much more approriate and looks better too.
The original tubular wheelset is going back on this spring, too, as I found cheap tubs at Decathlon thought I would give it a go.

The bike gets so many compliments it's mental. Cost €180, reckon its worth a bit more now since I restored it (it was a uniform brown all over before)


----------



## tamson

nothing fancy but this is mine








and my boys


----------



## DNZ 21

Just got my bike back out for the first time this year. Had some bad health that kept me off it at the end of last summer then it was tucked away over the winter. Going to give it a good go this year tho and get some good rides in and the fitness back up

Gave it a good clean and made sure everything was oiled and greased and now its good to go


----------



## dubnut71

Barchettaman said:


> Nice Spesh, Dubnut.
> Negative drop from saddle to handlebars? Are you going to lower the front a bit over the course of the spring...?
> Not having a go BTW, just curious.


Yeah, as it was my cyclo cross bike in its prev life its set high, I have a ritchey stem coming for it so that should straighten things out a bit. Now for the quick stuff I have my planet x set like this!!!!


----------



## Tips

DNZ 21 said:


> Just got my bike back out for the first time this year. Had some bad health that kept me off it at the end of last summer then it was tucked away over the winter. Going to give it a good go this year tho and get some good rides in and the fitness back up
> 
> Gave it a good clean and made sure everything was oiled and greased and now its good to go


Wow - Cube sure know how to make pretty bikes, is this the one with Gtechniq T1 on the tyres? 

Flowerbox on front handlebars look nice


----------



## DNZ 21

I was going for the ET look lol

It was windy and the bike was blowing about so it was the only thing I could prop it against to stop it moving. Either that or let it fall on the cars

Yeh T1 on the sidewalls, was topping the frame up with C2 and had it to hand so on it went


----------



## Tips

DNZ 21 said:


> I was going for the ET look lol
> 
> It was windy and the bike was blowing about so it was the only thing I could prop it against to stop it moving. Either that or let it fall on the cars
> 
> Yeh T1 on the sidewalls, was topping the frame up with C2 and had it to hand so on it went


Brilliant - I've put C2 on the bike frame and planet polish wheel seal & shine on the rims & Z-16 on the rubbers!


----------



## DNZ 21

Yeh I have used a few different things on my bikes before. Put C2 on the Cube when it was new and it did a good job so just added a few more coats to top it up

Will also give T1 a good test lol


----------



## Barchettaman

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah, as it was my cyclo cross bike in its prev life its set high, I have a ritchey stem coming for it so that should straighten things out a bit. Now for the quick stuff I have my planet x set like this!!!!
> 
> []


very nice Planet X, like those bikes a lot.


----------



## andycole

Sold one of the Boardman Pro Hybrids and replaced it with a Boardman Road Team


----------



## Jace

dubnut71 said:


> Got to love the "pringle jumper" carbon fork!!


It's called 12k carbon weave


----------



## Jace

My new bike for 2012


----------



## J1ODY A

Pretty... I got a 2010 Trek 3 series... no matter how good they always break on me...


----------



## jlock

Heres my Specialized Allez Sport (Dont worry it isnt actualy resting on the car!


----------



## chunkytfg

jlock said:


> Heres my Specialized Allez Sport (Dont worry it isnt actualy resting on the car!


Erm the saddle is supposed to be level if not nose up


----------



## Matt.

DNZ 21 said:


> Just got my bike back out for the first time this year. Had some bad health that kept me off it at the end of last summer then it was tucked away over the winter. Going to give it a good go this year tho and get some good rides in and the fitness back up
> 
> Gave it a good clean and made sure everything was oiled and greased and now its good to go


What bag is on there?


----------



## dubnut71

Jace said:


> It's called 12k carbon weave


Coming from anyone else i would go "yeah yeah yeah" but you for one should know what its called Jace so thanks for that!:thumb:


----------



## andy monty

Lidl have bike kit in from tomorrow :thumb: :wave:


----------



## robz

Matt said:


> What bag is on there?


Looks a lot like one of these:

Topeak Wedge Packs

Handy bit of kit to keep phone/keys/repair kit in. Fits onto the post and saddle with a quick-clip or straps.


----------



## winrya

An updated pic after today's ride. New black box 120-150 mm u turn forks with 20mm axle. New pro 2 hubs and stans flow rims with tubeless nobby nic and racing Ralph tyres. New xt brakes with xt ice tec rotors, reverb, silver hope stem and spacers. Think that's it for this set of changes


----------



## dann2707

Finished building mine up again after rawing and polishing the frame.

Before:










After(s):



















And before anyone asks, you don't need to sit down as it's a trials bike and sitting down is completely unrelated to the sport 

If anyones interested in the actual sport heres a clip i made. First 3 clips are me .


----------



## Tips

Fascinating vid dann2707

Really enjoyed seeing that :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

and there was me hoping to see the frame snap


----------



## dann2707

Thats well mean! haha


----------



## winrya

Mountain biking being my main hobby and going off to the alps in july I thought it was time to see what this road bike fuss is all about and see if it can give me some more cardio time without the mountain bike faff which any mountain bikers will know what I'm going on about.

Anyway, the purchase is a cube peleton pro and my first ride tonight confirmed it was a worthwhile purchase (i've never ridden a road bike so was a little worried I wouldn't enjoy it) Did a quick 21 mile loop in 1hr 19 mins as I only has a 90 minute window. Pretty effortless after my chucky mountain bike and hitting 44.9mph on the garmin edge 800 was a nice buzz


----------



## DNZ 21

robz said:


> Looks a lot like one of these:
> 
> Topeak Wedge Packs
> 
> Handy bit of kit to keep phone/keys/repair kit in. Fits onto the post and saddle with a quick-clip or straps.


Yep its one of them bags on my Cube. Handy for keeping some tools in, puncher repair kit and a pump. Think it was about £15ish but Halfords have them in the 3 for 2 range on bike parts


----------



## ncd

winrya said:


> Mountain biking being my main hobby and going off to the alps in july I thought it was time to see what this road bike fuss is all about and see if it can give me some more cardio time without the mountain bike faff which any mountain bikers will know what I'm going on about.
> 
> Anyway, the purchase is a cube peleton pro and my first ride tonight confirmed it was a worthwhile purchase (i've never ridden a road bike so was a little worried I wouldn't enjoy it) Did a quick 21 mile loop in 1hr 19 mins as I only has a 90 minute window. Pretty effortless after my chucky mountain bike and hitting 44.9mph on the garmin edge 800 was a nice buzz


Lovely bike:argie:, but if your going to the Alp's trust me you will a lot lower gearing at the back than what you have on at the moment. Something similar to what you have your mountain bike!:doublesho


----------



## S63

ncd said:


> Lovely bike:argie:, but if your going to the Alp's trust me you will a lot lower gearing at the back than what you have on at the moment. Something similar to what you have your mountain bike!:doublesho


Either I missed the point but don't think this lovely road bike is going up the Alps any time soon.


----------



## winrya

S63 said:


> Either I missed the point but don't think this lovely road bike is going up the Alps any time soon.


Lol yes, taking the mountain bike to the alps. This is my fitness machine for the evenings when I only have and hr or 2 to spare. An 11-28 cassette is on the way to replace the 12-28 currently fitted. Seems at 45mph the 1 less tooth will give me approx 5mph extra speed

Have to admit the idea of taking both bikes has crossed my mind as I am there for a week of pure biking so could squeeze a couple of days on the road in.

I'll see how fit i am come July, it feels like everywhere I go at the moment the hills and wind are against me and I'd need to be on top form to tackle those hills. Especially when chair lifts are there ready to take all the pain from the climbs away on the mtb


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice bikes, Cubes, see a lot of them over here.
Looks like a 50/34 crankset, if so you should be ok in the alps. If it's 53/39, you might struggle (i would)
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Cube Analog Disc 2012 - through company bike 2 work scheme
My Bike (as of tonight when i pick it up) getting excited now, just rang the shop and they are building it up as we speak. Any accessories anyone can recommend! 
i've never really been into biking before now, main goal is to lose a few pounds and save petrol on driving to work 










cheers, 
dom


----------



## Waxamomo

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Cube Analog Disc 2012 - through company bike 2 work scheme
> My Bike (as of tonight when i pick it up) getting excited now, just rang the shop and they are building it up as we speak. Any accessories anyone can recommend!
> i've never really been into biking before now, main goal is to lose a few pounds and save petrol on driving to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> dom


Lovely bike, different model but same colour scheme as mine :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Waxamomo said:


> Lovely bike, different model but same colour scheme as mine :thumb:


im a bit excited! seems like the day is dragging..can't wait to pick up my new toy!


----------



## Barchettaman

Accessories - if you´re commuting on it, I recommend swapping out the knobbly tyres for slicks, getting some Ergo Grips so your hands get some respite on that flat bar, an excellent pair of lights, and some clip on mudguards.
Oh, and a cheap reflective gilet for you. A good bike-specific jacket and rain trousers would be nice too, but any old anaorak will be OK.

Sorry, not the most exciting list of extras in the world but you´ll thank me when you´re riding it too and from work.


----------



## A210 AMG

Nice bike.

It may not be cool but I would add a rear mudguard and front crud catcher for commuting also.

Good set of lights
Helmet
Bright jacket
good lock
bike computer
Bar ends
Bike gloves


----------



## JayLC

This is mine. I needed a folder as I travel by car for the first 40 miles then cycle the rest of the way in to work. I test rode loads but by far the best was the Airnimal. Also very good for the trains though.


----------



## ncd

S63 said:


> Either I missed the point but don't think this lovely road bike is going up the Alps any time soon.


Lol yes that what happens when you read a thread on a packed train!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

here she is, all comfy in her new home! 








picked myself up some lights and a saddle bag and a decent lock.. anyone recommend any specific trip computers??
cheers


----------



## Dan1587

My Focus Cayo


----------



## ncd

Fordy_ST500 said:


> here she is, all comfy in her new home!
> picked myself up some lights and a saddle bag and a decent lock.. anyone recommend any specific trip computers??
> cheers


Great look bike :thumb:.I went for a `Cateye Micro Wireless Computer' for my Cube, as i was able to mount it on the stem instead of the bars and of course no wires.


----------



## Dan1587

Fordy how big is your budget you can get a Garmin Edge 500 for £130 now.


----------



## Brungle

my trusty stumpy


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Dan1587 said:


> Fordy how big is your budget you can get a Garmin Edge 500 for £130 now.


at best, about 70 quid! 
anyone recommend mud guards & crud catchers?

dom


----------



## tekla

> anyone recommend any specific trip computers??
> cheers


CATEYE Commuter designed especially for commuters.


----------



## minimadgriff

I had this one, which was really good and more than up to the job.










But my Hope Vision 2 was causing interference issues.

So I got this one because it is 2.4ghz digital!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59833


----------



## Dan1587

That looks like a good buy above to be honest.

That would be perfect for just commuting wouldn't it? The only thing it doesn't have is maps, but hopefully you won't forget where you work


----------



## GR33N

My old bike, which I sold a few weeks ago. Orange Evo2 Ltd










My new bike  Terrible photo, from when I had it at my mums just after buying, this also before I fitted my white DMR V8s

Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 2012









I seem to have photos of everything :lol:


----------



## S63

Any of our pedallers on here own a Van Nicholas? I've talked myself out of one so many times.


----------



## MPaul

My Giant Defy 2


----------



## ash02

I just picked up my Felt F6 last week. Pics to pollow.


----------



## Barchettaman

SRAM Apex?
I´m just building up a Canyon road bike with 10-speed Rival, and am looking forward to trying the whole double-tap thing.


----------



## Krash

play in the woods bike 
hopefully changing to a dmr bolt in the near future


----------



## B0DSKI

BMC SLC01 Pro MAchine 


































And my Scott Scale 30


----------



## Crash Master

Here are mine:

McLaren Venge
Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL4
Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3
Trek Top Fuel SSL9.9


----------



## Turkleton

Enduro Expert


----------



## Beancounter

Some stunning bikes there Crash Master:doublesho:thumb:
I guess with a stable like that you're into some serious road riding


----------



## Crash Master

I'm very lucky, not much of a racer more a serious trainer/bike lover!

Doing some road races this year but only to see how we get on, I do around 700-900 miles a month I guess.


----------



## Beancounter

Excellent :thumb:
Currently up to about 500 per month myself (purely hobby), but training for the Wiggle Dragon ride next month. Just completed the Castle 100 at the weekend, over 2,000m of climbing that nearly killed me :lol:

That Maclaren is lovely :argie:. Currently eyeing up a Supersix EVO, will be a massive step up from my entry level BMC :lol:

With a choice of bikes like that I'd:
a) have no Mrs Bean :doublesho and; 
b) never get out the house for ages due to deliberating which one to ride.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

I fancy a Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 or a Canyon Nerve 9.0 but Canyon sell via their factory.

How do I try before I buy.....anyone know of any demo days in Scotland or would they happen to send me one to try if I give them my details?

Any help would be appreciated.

G


----------



## Crash Master

Beancounter said:


> Excellent :thumb:
> Currently up to about 500 per month myself (purely hobby), but training for the Wiggle Dragon ride next month. Just completed the Castle 100 at the weekend, over 2,000m of climbing that nearly killed me :lol:
> 
> That Maclaren is lovely :argie:. Currently eyeing up a Supersix EVO, will be a massive step up from my entry level BMC :lol:
> 
> With a choice of bikes like that I'd:
> a) have no Mrs Bean :doublesho and;
> b) never get out the house for ages due to deliberating which one to ride.
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


The most important thing is the engine driving it! Lance could pass me on the Col de Madalaine on a barbie bike


----------



## B0DSKI

Crash Master said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> McLaren Venge
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL4
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3
> Trek Top Fuel SSL9.9


Love the Venge :doublesho


----------



## Beancounter

Crash Master said:


> *The most important thing is the engine driving it!* Lance could pass me on the Col de Madalaine on a barbie bike


How very true :thumb:, problem is the engine running mine isn't that great either :lol:


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Any of our pedallers on here own a Van Nicholas? I've talked myself out of one so many times.


Not yet buddy but the ti club over on bikeradar beckons...... fancy a Yukon in s/s trim, what about you!!! Oh and I have some new bike news (of the Aero / TT variety but you'll have to wait a couple of weeks!)


----------



## dubnut71

Ok so the story behind this is..... Its my old school bike I swapped for a pair of car speakers some 24years ago. 
Came back to live in my hometown after 24yrs away and run into a mutual acquaintance of the bloke who I swapped it with. He says " Alec's still got that bike of yours in the shed, do you want it back?"
Hell yes!
The sorry state I got it in, everything knackered, crank (cottered) BB, rims (old 27" not 700c), gears, basically the whole thing was shot.

However this was the first and only bike my dear old dad ever bought me and now he's not here any more it was like going back 25yrs to when he used to fix things up and work on bikes with me, it brought more than one tear to my eye to see her again!










Since moving back I have been spannering at a bike charity as a volunteer on Saturdays, working with teens / adults who have learning difficulties or are not in full time employment or education. Great place to pick up spares (particularly old 27" gear) and the benefit of a fully park tools equipped workshop. So after some careful part salvaging there and an e-bay purchase of some michelin pro-lite NOS whitewall tyres that had been in the bad since 1978! here she is in all her new glory!!!!! I have left the paint untouched as it a bit more authentic that way, well to me anyway!










Its like being 14ys old again. I am off to ride her to the bike charity tomorrow, spanner some bikes, love the sunshine and love riding a 30yr old steel beaut !!!:thumb:


----------



## S63

Hi Graeme, good to see you back on here again. Sounds as though you are enjoying your move as much as I am.

As for the VN, I fancy a Zion Rohloff, most likely to remain a fancy










The Brompton is a head turner here in Whitstable, not many about.


----------



## dubnut71

S63 said:


> Hi Graeme, good to see you back on here again. Sounds as though you are enjoying your move as much as I am.
> 
> As for the VN, I fancy a Zion Rohloff, most likely to remain a fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brompton is a head turner here in Whitstable, not many about.


Ha! mine is nearly for sale, I am just not using it but I can't bear to part with it, sound familiar!!

Ti and Rohloff are a match made in heaven! Have you looked at Enigma? their frames get a good rep.:wave:


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Ha! mine is nearly for sale, I am just not using it but I can't bear to part with it, sound familiar!!
> 
> Ti and Rohloff are a match made in heaven! Have you looked at Enigma? their frames get a good rep.:wave:


Now come on, a Brompton is for life! Don't know anything about the Enigma and that's how it should stay.

Ok just a quick google:thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman

Dubnut, I really like that Puch restoration, and the story behind it makes it even better.

Nice functional improvements, the aero brake levers and what look like compact drop bars?
Not sure about the pie plate crankset but if it works, it works!


----------



## Krash

looking into getting one of these in the next month or so 








cant find anything close spec wise for the same money


----------



## chunkytfg

Krash said:


> looking into getting one of these in the next month or so
> 
> _Image snip_
> cant find anything close spec wise for the same money


But do you actually want that bike or are you compromising for spec?

IMO you should get the bike you want not the best bang for buck. At the level/price of that bike I cant imagine there is a huge amount in it spec wise brand to brand?


----------



## chunkytfg

As for me, got this turning up later in the week.










Very excited even though I have no parts to fit to it and will be saving for ages to get it rideable as I want to build it properly the first time, no compromise!


----------



## rich-hill

Here is my road bike. I don't have any pictures of the others


----------



## dave-g

Picture of my bianchi via nirone 7.
It's my first road bike, looking to upgrade once I've saved some pennies!


----------



## Barchettaman

As Eddy said, don't upgrade, ride up grades.....
Nice bike, awful photo, enjoy it. The number of spacers under the stem suggest to me that perhaps you are on the wrong size but without seeing you on it it's impossible to say.
Hope the sun comes out so you can log some miles. I got 45 miles in today in between the rain showers!


----------



## Barchettaman

Chunky, make sure you have a torque wrench for the seat post as they don't have the best reputation....
Enjoy building it up, looks an awesome piece of kit. Post when it's done.


----------



## WD Pro

Anyone on retrobike ? You might recognise this :










Building this up with XTR / Sid's / crossmax :










WD


----------



## dandam

WD Pro said:


> Anyone on retrobike ? You might recognise this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD


Flex stem - a blast from the past :thumb::thumb:


----------



## WD Pro

dandam said:


> Flex stem - a blast from the past :thumb::thumb:


Thats why its on retrobike :thumb:

It,s a Ti flexstem, bead blasted with polished logos, polished alloy, polished Ti bolts and hard anodised fittings :



















WD


----------



## dandam

Looks great. I always wanted a Marin, the stone chip grey and mad coloured forks - oh happy days (obviously forgetting the lack of decent suspension forks and the weight !)


----------



## WD Pro

10.95 Kg as you see it above on good quality hanging scales i.e. not some bullsh1t internet / pub bragging weight


----------



## Serious Performance

WD Pro said:


> Anyone on retrobike ? You might recognise this :
> 
> WD


Yep. I thought I recognised the username 

Alex.


----------



## dave-g

Barchettaman said:


> As Eddy said, don't upgrade, ride up grades.....
> Nice bike, awful photo, enjoy it. The number of spacers under the stem suggest to me that perhaps you are on the wrong size but without seeing you on it it's impossible to say.
> Hope the sun comes out so you can log some miles. I got 45 miles in today in between the rain showers!


I'll get a better one once the p***ing down rain stops 

Went for a bike fit, but dropped the seat down after taking from the rafter, needs raising again. It's a lovely bike but wheels let it down a lot


----------



## dann2707

Updated pic with a few more lightweight bits on. Rawed my forks silver.


----------



## Jace

Krash said:


> looking into getting one of these in the next month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant find anything close spec wise for the same money


This is slightly more money @£1800RRP but packed with FOX suspension & Easton finishing Kit, & running SLX/Deore 30spd
http://www.diamondback.com/2012-sortie-2

The saddle is made by velo & seatpillar, bars & stem are all made by Kalloy but Merida branded, so not exactly Easton/WTB level, hence the price is lower.


----------



## Barchettaman

As I just finished the yellow one today, here ara a couple of pictures of my latest builds, both of which happen to be Canyons.

The yellow Road Ultimate has had a hard life, it cam in to me with about 25k of grime on it. It´s a Dura Ace / Ultegra mix, with an Octalink triple crankset. After a full strip down, clean and rebuild it came up... OK. The owner is delighted, he´s a good mate and soon to be near-neighbour. Total cost, €8 for bar tape and a couple of new cables:



















The black Passione is mine, that came to me as a frame set in a trade, so I was basically €70 UP when I started the project. The TTR wheels were brand new, all in about €300 I think, Rival 10-speed drivetrain with a FSA Gossamer (I think) compact crankset / SKF Isis bottom bracket. The original alumium fork was swapped out for a cheap carbon/alloy steerer one.



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## dubnut71

loving both those Canyon's!!!

I have yet to build up a bike with the Isis BB although there is one at work knocking about I am determined to find a home (and a crank) for!!


----------



## dubnut71

Also guess what I pulled from the skip yesterday as well!!!!

One of a pair you can just see the other in the background (a mk1 as well) it has been hand painted gold by some kid over the last 25 yrs!!!!


----------



## Barchettaman

Dubnut, there were all sorts of problems with the Isis bottom brackets, and my reasearch indicated that the Superstar and SKF brands were the only ones worth buying.


----------



## dubnut71

Barchettaman said:


> Dubnut, there were all sorts of problems with the Isis bottom brackets, and my reasearch indicated that the Superstar and SKF brands were the only ones worth buying.


That will explain why that one is languishing in the spares bin at work then!!!


----------



## S63

dubnut71 said:


> Also guess what I pulled from the skip yesterday as well!!!!
> 
> One of a pair you can just see the other in the background (a mk1 as well) it has been hand painted gold by some kid over the last 25 yrs!!!!


Now here's a project for you, the Dubnut Brompton.


----------



## nogrille

dubnut71 said:


> Also guess what I pulled from the skip yesterday as well!!!!
> 
> One of a pair you can just see the other in the background (a mk1 as well) it has been hand painted gold by some kid over the last 25 yrs!!!!


the v-bars on the gold one will probably snap as soon as you use it - be warned! Great find though.


----------



## Serious Performance

dubnut71 said:


> Also guess what I pulled from the skip yesterday as well!!!!
> 
> One of a pair you can just see the other in the background (a mk1 as well) it has been hand painted gold by some kid over the last 25 yrs!!!!


Ooh I've got one like this from when I was a young'un.... But Ivory with gold bits and black mags.... Will have to dig it out!


----------



## chr15rey

Nice, I had a tuff burner when I was younger, Blue frame with Yellow Sky ways, it was the best thing in the world back then even though it weighed more than a Austin Metro.


----------



## andy monty

My Full bouncer GT idrive xcr5 with 5.5" of travel each end uprated rear shock (swinger 3 way) R/S Pike forks almost full XT drivetrain except for HONE crankset Hope hubs and headset 4 pot brakes, Mavic tubeless rims....




























yes the paints chipped to hell and scuffed from numerous "offs"  think the bike is more capeable of the real rough stuff than me :lol:


----------



## Grommit

The new whip


----------



## Lump

Very nice ride


----------



## Rowan83

Grommit said:


> The new whip


Very nice, looks almost 'Cube' like :thumb:


----------



## chrisibiza

Ghost are another German brand made just down the road from the Cube factory.....


----------



## giarc

Out with the old (the orange 224) and in with the new cube!


----------



## GR33N

Anyone got any ideas for selling websites to sell bike? Ive got it on Bike Radar and Gumtree ... Im trying to avoid eBay.


----------



## Lump

Singletrack. But best money will be off ebay


----------



## GR33N

Lump said:


> Singletrack. But best money will be off ebay


Cheers mate, I might have a go on Singletrack, the problem with eBay is they rape you with fees


----------



## badboy1

A few of mine
when i got it








two days later








5 days later








and finished, well until i find something else to buy for it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

A couple of pictures of mine:


----------



## Jem

And yes I know I need to get some clipless pedals for the road bike!


----------



## TarkMalbot

My Scott Ransom 10 Carbon:










And my Rock Lobster Team Tig 853:


----------



## TarkMalbot

Or with road wheels on:










& the road bike B'twin Triban 3:


----------



## Jem

TarkMalbot said:


> My Scott Ransom 10 Carbon:


That's some hardcore carbon!


----------



## Krash

Sold my hardtail and bought this Scott voltage fr30

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markyt001

My latest purchase. 1983 mk1 extra burner. Just start full restoration on it!!!


----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## SuperNik

A quick pic of my Ribble Gran Fondo carbon road bike. It's nothing too special and I chose it cos the name ribble makes me smile. Quite childish, I know.


----------



## B0DSKI

My BMC SLC01 Pro Machine


----------



## Barchettaman

Cbr6fs, did you chance upon those tortoises getting intimate, or did you stack them up yourself?
Nice Trek by the way.

Supernik, nice bike but you have to have it in the big ring for photos. Where do you keep your water bottle?

Bodski, that BMC is sex on a stick. Who painted the skirting under the radiator though? And that lime green side wall, I threw up in my mouth a little bit....


----------



## cbr6fs

Barchettaman said:


> Cbr6fs, did you chance upon those tortoises getting intimate, or did you stack them up yourself?
> Nice Trek by the way.


Tortoise stacking, isn't that an event at the next Olympics?



Nope, just came round the corner and they were going at it, me stopping, getting off my bike and getting my phone out didn't even put the old lad off his stride.

Without going into to many details, i was surprised a tortoise could move that fast 

Oddly enough the following spring within 100m of the 2 lover i came across this little fella.



















Sort of felt like family after having (possibly) witnessed his conception


----------



## B0DSKI

Barchettaman said:


> Cbr6fs, did you chance upon those tortoises getting intimate, or did you stack them up yourself?
> Nice Trek by the way.
> 
> Supernik, nice bike but you have to have it in the big ring for photos. Where do you keep your water bottle?
> 
> Bodski, that BMC is sex on a stick. Who painted the skirting under the radiator though? And that lime green side wall, I threw up in my mouth a little bit....


Lol
The radiator & skirting was there when we moved in and the pea green walls were the choice of the missus....Moved house again since so we left it like it was for the new owner


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice little tortoise related update!!


----------



## bikeit




----------



## DJ X-Ray

..nice geometry on that cannondale.


----------



## bikeit

I must update my photos as i replaced the wheels to a set of handbuilt wheels, they are Mavic Open Pro rims with 105 hubs and laced with DT Swiss Double butted spokes.


----------



## Danno1975

My daily, 13 years old and still going strong.



















The new kid in town.


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice Cannondale, bikeit.

Put it in the big ring for photos though! It´s the Law!

Happy riding everyone.


----------



## alx_chung

This is my first new bike in about 20 odd years. Looking to get back into it again, picked it up today and going for a ride tomorrow



















Its a 2012 Specialized Crosstail Comp Disc.
Alex


----------



## mlgt

How does it compare from old vs new specialized? Im in the same boat where my Rockhopper is now over 15 years old. Very tempted by the newer models which everything comes as standard. 

Recently been using a SS and it is hard at the start, but enjoyable.


----------



## Cambelt

Some awesome bikes here chaps! 

Any rigid mountain bikers about?


----------



## WD Pro

How about post #757


----------



## Azonto




----------



## Cambelt

WD Pro said:


> Anyone on retrobike ? You might recognise this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building this up with XTR / Sid's / crossmax :
> 
> WD


That is very cool, however with the slicks it doesn't look like it has been mountain thrashed in a while?

I'm currently running a 1996 GT Pantera - fully rigid at the moment. 
3x9 Shimano set up.

Cheap brakes and an original set of mavic wheels off a another GT. :thumb:

Ps. That is very interesting, what is that stem?


----------



## WD Pro

No, It has an easy life now ...  Its to shiney to see the mud 




























The stem is a Ti flexstem :










The full rebuild id over on retrobike (121,000 views :doublesho) : http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43798&highlight=bear+valley

WD


----------



## Cambelt

WD Pro said:


> The full rebuild id over on retrobike (121,000 views :doublesho) : http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43798&highlight=bear+valley
> 
> WD


This will keep me busy for the afternoon then


----------



## Kaz

Not the best pic, and it's dirty.. but this is my Transition Blindside.


----------



## Beancounter

Just got myself a new road bike 

Cannondale SuperSix Evo, Hi-Mod Carbon frame, Ultegra Di2 shifters/brakes, FSA carbon stem/bars, Mavic Ksyrium SL rims 

Will get some pictures up


----------



## B0DSKI

Beancounter said:


> Just got myself a new road bike
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix Evo, Hi-Mod Carbon frame, Ultegra Di2 shifters/brakes, FSA carbon stem/bars, Mavic Ksyrium SL rims
> 
> Will get some pictures up


#

:thumb: Nice


----------



## Serkie

Fresh from a ride last weekend.


----------



## dandam

Beancounter said:


> Just got myself a new road bike
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix Evo, Hi-Mod Carbon frame, Ultegra Di2 shifters/brakes, FSA carbon stem/bars, Mavic Ksyrium SL rims
> 
> Will get some pictures up


Mmmmmmm :thumb:


----------



## robq7653

I built myself a roadie a coupes of months ago, a full carbon giant tcr composite








And my giant anthem X4 with a few upgrades


----------



## Jem

How noisy do you find the turbo trainer?


----------



## Kiashuma

I like the Giant mtb, i have a old Giant NRS2, not been used for a while since my son was born. Like new, its stored in the kitchen store i have


----------



## Beancounter

Beancounter said:


> Just got myself a new road bike
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix Evo, Hi-Mod Carbon frame, Ultegra Di2 shifters/brakes, FSA carbon stem/bars, Mavic Ksyrium SL rims
> 
> Will get some pictures up


Finally got some snaps 

















Very pleased with the external Di2 install


----------



## Kiashuma

Beancounter said:


> Finally got some snaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with the external Di2 install


Whats on the front and rear derailleur? They look larger than normal.

Bet thats one light road bike.


----------



## Jace

Kiashuma said:


> Whats on the front and rear derailleur? They look larger than normal.
> 
> Bet thats one light road bike.


It's shimano Di2, electric gear shifting system


----------



## Beancounter

Yup, as Jace says, that the Di2. 
Best thing in the auto trimming on the front derailieur :argie:

Haven't weighed Since getting it home, but before the drinks cages, with pedals, it was coming in at a smidge under 6.5kg :doublesho


----------



## Tips

What a bike, what fantastic looks and spec and under 6.5kg, it puts my 12kg Trek bike to shame. 

Well worthy of the ceramishield treatment. :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Seriously need to get motivated and get out for some miles  oh I hate Cornwall sometimes lol


----------



## robq7653

Jem said:


> How noisy do you find the turbo trainer?


That mag trainers not too bad use it the garage music on and head down. Really good and simple to use just shift and it changed resistance accordingly.


----------



## chunkytfg

Finally finished it










Quite chuffed


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Very nice build :thumb:...although I bet you feel every ripple in the road surface on that


----------



## Kiashuma

Jace said:


> It's shimano Di2, electric gear shifting system


Things have moved on alot from when i used to race. Think duraace was the top shimano groupset at the time. :tumbleweed:

Looks a great bike.


----------



## Beancounter

Thanks. 
Dura ace is still the top, but now you get an option to go electric on both the Dura ace and Ultegra. 

This bike came 'stock' with Dura ace mechanical, but having trialed one with the Di2 system, I chopped that out and had Ultegra Di2 put back on, The Dura Ace Di2 system was around another £1k on top, which was just too rich for me.


----------



## dandam

I think Dura Ace still is, then Ultegra, both are Di2 I believe but I'm sure someone else can confirm if I am right.....


----------



## Beancounter

dandam said:


> I think Dura Ace still is, then Ultegra, both are Di2 I believe but I'm sure someone else can confirm if I am right.....


You can have them both in good old mechanical cable or Di2:thumb:
So you can now have:
Dura Ace Di2
Dura Ace
Ultegra Di2 
Ultegra

Here is a video they did when they launched Ultegra Di2


----------



## chunkytfg

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ Very nice build :thumb:...although I bet you feel every ripple in the road surface on that


NOt ridden on the wheels yet but the bike yes! Rode over to Hillingdon cycle track last weekend and took part in a 10.34mile time trial(11 laps hence distance) and the track is lovely and smooth but the roads are awful!! Oh and did a 27.57 @22.2mph Average so im happy.


----------



## Stumper

chunkytfg said:


> NOt ridden on the wheels yet but the bike yes! Rode over to Hillingdon cycle track last weekend and took part in a 10.34mile time trial(11 laps hence distance) and the track is lovely and smooth but the roads are awful!! Oh and did a 27.57 @22.2mph Average so im happy.


What's Hillingdon like for TT's?
I fancy trying a couple of 10's next year and Hillingdon's only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Barchettaman

Chunky, lovely build on that Exocet. Love the wheels. Couple of questions:

Does the seat post slip on the frame? (was an issue with the mk 1 exocet)

Did you get the Flos in the first order? Was shipping to Europe reasonable, cost-wise? Are you pleased with them? Any reason you didn´t go with the stealth graphics on the Flos - that would have matched the frame nicely!

Any reason you´ve set the rear wheel so far out from the frame cut out? It´s practically falling out of the the dropout....

Thanks
Simon


----------



## chunkytfg

Stumper said:


> What's Hillingdon like for TT's?
> I fancy trying a couple of 10's next year and Hillingdon's only a couple of miles away.


Fast! It can be windy as it is quite high up and exposed but as 10.3 miles is 11 laps you dont really notice it too much.


----------



## chunkytfg

Barchettaman said:


> Chunky, lovely build on that Exocet. Love the wheels. Couple of questions:
> 
> Does the seat post slip on the frame? (was an issue with the mk 1 exocet)
> 
> Did you get the Flos in the first order? Was shipping to Europe reasonable, cost-wise? Are you pleased with them? Any reason you didn´t go with the stealth graphics on the Flos - that would have matched the frame nicely!
> 
> Any reason you´ve set the rear wheel so far out from the frame cut out? It´s practically falling out of the the dropout....
> 
> Thanks
> Simon


No problems with it slipping the 1 time I rode it but then i'm 100Kg+ so if it didnt that time I would thing it will hold

FLos came in the second batch. delivery was about $100 and took about 3 weeks once they had them in the USA from china. Not ridden on them yet but first impressions is good. spin 100% true and the spoke tension from a pitch test is pretty much spot on.

There are no tyres on the wheels! Loads of people have commented on that!!:lol:

Edit. And got the blue decals as I like them to stand out and the bike will eventually have blue bits all over it to match the team kit so it fits the colour scheme


----------



## Barchettaman

Cheers for the info Chunky! Cracking build, enjoy it!


----------



## Rowan83

Here's my Orange 5 AM built from scratch pretty much


----------



## Serkie

MatrixGuy said:


> Here's my Orange 5 AM built from scratch pretty much
> 
> Lovely Bike Picture Here...


Very nice, Christmas present to yourself by any chance?


----------



## Rowan83

Serkie said:


> Very nice, Christmas present to yourself by any chance?


Thanks bud.

It was completed a couple of months ago, spent a bit more than I expected. Lol. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Serkie

Always the way.

Looks great and I'm sure goes well too. Enjoy.


----------



## jamesgti

Wow that looks very nice.


----------



## Lump

Just trying to put together a new 29er and not spotted anything nice in the sales ?


----------



## Rowan83

jamesgti said:


> Wow that looks very nice.


Cheers James.


----------



## sparky6911

Two of my steeds

This one is a Volagi Lisico, imported from the US, one of the 1st breed of true disc road bikes, the Lisico is designed for sportive distances and up, but I use it as my main bike now as it is really comfortable for a carbon road bike. With a full Ultegra set up










This one was my 1st roadie, now only really used for sprint races and sprint tri's










I'll also find some pics of my mountain bikes, a single pivot Cannondale Prophet and my 1st proper mountain bike a 19 year old Cannondale M700

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesgti

Very nice bikes mate.


----------



## WashMitt

Here's my new winter steed, bought in September for the horrible weather we get in winter










And this is my race bike, pride and joy, it really it a beast to ride I love it.


----------



## bikeit

Looovley


----------



## chunkytfg

WashMitt said:


> Here's my new winter steed, bought in September for the horrible weather we get in winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my race bike, pride and joy, it really it a beast to ride I love it.


Whilst they are both lovely bikes the Trek is hardly a winter bike is it? It is pretty much the same as you summer bike.

If you are going to go to the trouble of having a specific bike for the winter why not get something with full mudguards?

This is my winter bike










Perfect:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

I race during the summer months and only train during winter, I never commute or anything like that, I used to have a steel bike for winter but it finally gave up last year, this pic was taken when I first got it hence no mud guards, but it's really just so I don't get the cannondale all messed up with salt and grime, also don't really want to drop it in the rain whilst training so I bought a decent winter bike


----------



## Serkie

Some lovely road bikes on here. :thumb: So much so it's got me bidding on one on eBay. 

I want to do more training on the road to help increase my fitness for when I'm off-road on the mountain bike. I've never had a road bike so time to try something new too.


----------



## bikeit

Serkie be v careful buying a bike on ebay some are stolen and some dont exist, i have read some horror stories on Bikeradar, thread carefully.


----------



## Serkie

bikeit said:


> Serkie be v careful buying a bike on ebay some are stolen and some dont exist, i have read some horror stories on Bikeradar, thread carefully.


Thanks mate for the heads-up.

The bike I'm bidding on comes with the original receipt and it's local so I won't be parting with any cash unless it checks out on inspection (assuming I win it).


----------



## bikeit

No bother mate, good luck with the bidding


----------



## dandam

chunkytfg said:


> This is my winter bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect:thumb:


Can I just ask, did you order this on line or get it from the Bike shop in North Harrow ?


----------



## dandam

Serkie said:


> Some lovely road bikes on here. :thumb: So much so it's got me bidding on one on eBay.
> 
> I want to do more training on the road to help increase my fitness for when I'm off-road on the mountain bike. I've never had a road bike so time to try something new too.


Don't forget to post it up if and when you do get something :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Hers my new purchase, been a while since ive been on a bike, too much beer and curry has took its toll. Will hopefully start increasing my fitness levels soon

Specialized Hard Rock Sport Disc 2013


----------



## bikeit

Nice bike, the back end of the rear mud guard needs to be closer to the tyre,


----------



## BrummyPete

bikeit said:


> Nice bike, the back end of the rear mud guard needs to be closer to the tyre,


Cheers mate, yeah it needs some tinkering, the rear mud guard has been done but need to index the front gears as they are slightly out, could do with a maintenance stand, may have to splash out but they are quite expensive

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeit

Lidl were selling a maintenance stand recently i think it was around £29 check out the link, what is wrong with the gears?
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1588952


----------



## BrummyPete

bikeit said:


> Lidl were selling a maintenance stand recently i think it was around £29 check out the link, what is wrong with the gears?
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1588952


Chain is catching the front mech, would be easier if the back wheel was off the floor so I can get it spot on, I've had a look at lidl but can't seem to track one down, not surprising at that price

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeit

Is the chain catching the front mech in all gears?


----------



## johnnyg

quick pic of mine


----------



## Rowan83

Nice Cube, nice pics too


----------



## BrummyPete

bikeit said:


> Is the chain catching the front mech in all gears?


No mate, just when the chain is going down the rear cassette, only needs slight adjustment

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeit

On the left hand shifter you should be able to make a 1/2 shift which should move the front mech out slightly but not enough to move it onto the big ring and all should be well.


----------



## BrummyPete

Cheers for that, ill give it a try 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## great gonzo

Sorry **** in shot is me sort of spoiling it.


----------



## jamesgti

^^^^That bikes very nice mate


----------



## Beancounter

WashMitt said:


> And this is my race bike, pride and joy, it really it a beast to ride I love it.


The SuperSix is a cracking bike WashMitt :thumb:
Recently got my first Cannondale and absolutly love it


----------



## Beancounter

jamesgti said:


> ^^^^That bikes very nice mate


+1 - very nice Gonzo :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

London to Brighton a few years ago.


----------



## Serkie

OK just finished assembling it, best go ride it now...


----------



## Z4-35i

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Serkie

Cheers! I need to get that plastic protector off the back wheel though ASAP. Seriously ugly!


----------



## Beancounter

Looks very nice Serkie. :thumb:
Yup, lose the protector on the rear wheel, you also might want to consider a getting a darker bar tape, as I can't see it being very long before your lovely white turns to a darker shade


----------



## Serkie

Beancounter said:


> Looks very nice Serkie. :thumb:
> Yup, lose the protector on the rear wheel, you also might want to consider a getting a darker bar tape, as I can't see it being very long before your lovely white turns to a darker shade


Cheers bud, yep I know what you mean about the bar tape it won't stay white for long although a little G101 should clean it up.


----------



## Beancounter

Yup, also, apply liberally some GTech I1, stops them getting saturated in the wet weather  (assuming you'll ride out in the wet )


----------



## Lump

Just finished building this, to add to the fleet


----------



## renton

Heres my current one......














































Its a 2011 specialized stumpjumper with a difference.

The frame is actually an American import and is one of only two or three in the uk ! was sent in 2012 as a warranty replacement so is as new and has only been ridden twice !!

built up with full xt, fox 150mm forks, dropper post!!

rides as sweet as a sweet thing!

cheers

Steve


----------



## WD Pro

Serkie said:


> Cheers! I need to get that plastic protector off the back wheel though ASAP. Seriously ugly!


Sensible head on ...   :lol:

Check the cost of your spokes first ...

Smaller protectors can be found, they would virtually hide on the same photo as you posted above :



















WD


----------



## Serious Performance

So with the little time I've had between SP and film work the last year.... I managed to get a couple more projects built up (and occaisionally ridden when I can get them out of storage! )...

The Clark Kent Ti got built... And then sold..









And also got the Chromed San Andreas finished:









Which then led to another San Andreas which is kept out in Spain:









And since then theres been a Titus El Guapo, Turner 5 Spot and an Ebay carbon frame built up:

























And now just waiting for my Funk to come back from being chromed green 









Phew!


----------



## floppy_dave

I saw your carbon frame build on retro bike, really impressed with it to the extent that I went and bought the same stem and seat post! Lovely bikes!


----------



## rinns

@SP what frame is that, very nice...


----------



## Kiashuma

Serious Performance, some VERY nice bikes there. I see they have cable disks, do you prefer them over hydro ones?

I have a cable set and they are awful, any tips on setting them up?

Love the Titus, makes my old NRS2 Giant look very old indeed.

Must get out on it more this year if i ever get time....


----------



## Serious Performance

Cheers Dave... Whats your username on RB?

Rinns... the carbon one? If so it was just an ebay jobbie from China but I can dig the link out to the factory where I got it from if you want?

Kiashuma... The Titus now runs Magura MT6 hydraulics which are really nice! But I just like the feel of cabled brakes... Dunno why. I generally go for BB7's as they are so easy to set up with good adjustability and are easy to look after. Had some Funn calipers which didn't have much adjustability but feel amazing and are by far the most powerful cabled discs I've tried. I think alot depends on levers as well.... I find Paul Levers give the greatest cable pull so teand to give the best feel, like using those if I can get them at a reasonable price.


----------



## WD Pro

I thought I recognised some pictures, a few retrobikers on here then 8)

WD


----------



## floppy_dave

Think I use my car reg of H12ST D but very rarely on there, more of stalking in the shadows ... Always find it amusing how people on the forums often follow such similar interests! Cars, bikes, photography etc ...


----------



## NickTB

His all.
Following on from my new ride thread here :http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292060
I went IMO Evans today to try it before I bought it and upon discussions with the staff here I realised the cannon dale quick 4 isn't for me. I live near Epping forest and having the hybrid will really limit me to road use and very very light trail use. Added to that I want to mount a front facing seat for my two year old in the summer, I think I need something with front suspension.
I was offered this http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/hardrock-sport-disc-2013-mountain-bike-ec040961

Which I liked but it felt really heavy, and more mountain than hybrid bike.

Can anyone ecommend me a bike that has front suspension and is durable enough for heavier use off road but is still relatively light?

Oh, and as I'm getting it on the ride to work scheme and my certificate is £509, the bike must come from Evans and must be NO more than £550!

So a nice easy job then ; )

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## BrummyPete

That's the one I've just bought, cracking bike to be honest, I will be changing the stem and handlebars though as I prefer a slightly higher riding position


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## great gonzo

Here's my winter set up.......


----------



## Beancounter

Have just recently got a CycleOps Fluid 2 turbo set up in the garage with my BMC on it, quite getting into it 

Gonzo, is that a Carbon bike? Need to be careful on the turbo if so :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Beancounter said:


> Have just recently got a CycleOps Fluid 2 turbo set up in the garage with my BMC on it, quite getting into it
> 
> Gonzo, is that a Carbon bike? Need to be careful on the turbo if so :thumb:


It is mate, is this an issue


----------



## bikeit

Carbon frames flex a lot and can snap, if it was my bike i would think twice about using it in a turbo trainer,


----------



## chunkytfg

bikeit said:


> Carbon frames flex a lot and can snap, if it was my bike i would think twice about using it in a turbo trainer,


Carbon frames are pretty much always stiffer than Alu framed bikes.

Dont worry about it it really isnt an issue:thumb:

You are more likely to tear the QR wheel out the dropout before you break the frame.

You will do more damage to the bike by sweating on it tbh:thumb:


----------



## Jem

chunkytfg said:


> Carbon frames are pretty much always stiffer than Alu framed bikes.
> 
> Dont worry about it it really isnt an issue:thumb:
> 
> You are more likely to tear the QR wheel out the dropout before you break the frame.
> 
> You will do more damage to the bike by sweating on it tbh:thumb:


This :thumb:


----------



## Olly-Robinson

This is my current DH rig, haven't been out on much with the weather been so bad recently. Hopefully get on it again in the coming months.


----------



## Joel.

Scott Scale:









Cannondale Prophet:









Trek Roady:


----------



## jamesgti

Some really nice bikes on here.


----------



## P4ULT

Joel. said:


> Scott Scale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannondale Prophet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trek Roady:


How Did you get the bike like that in the last pic?


----------



## boabym

Bungee cord under the saddle hanging from the rotary washing line.


----------



## WashMitt

It's hung on something just out of shot? By the saddle?


----------



## Beancounter

chunkytfg said:


> Carbon frames are pretty much always stiffer than Alu framed bikes.
> 
> Dont worry about it it really isnt an issue:thumb:
> 
> You are more likely to tear the QR wheel out the dropout before you break the frame.
> 
> You will do more damage to the bike by sweating on it tbh:thumb:


There's no denying they are stiffer...:thumb:, it's just about flex 
Carbon rear forks are not designed to flex the way a turbo puts pressure on them.


----------



## andrewblack

my Stumpy....


----------



## great gonzo

andrewblack said:


> my Stumpy....


A mate of mine has one of these, great bike and a lot of fun over the ruff stuff.


----------



## Guest

My old DH/street hardtail. Built it from the frame up 8 years ago and sold it in 2008. Wish I didn't as I miss it badly!


----------



## jubbly

Just put an order in for one of these;-)


----------



## bikeit

Nice, what model is it?


----------



## jubbly

Race lite 905


----------



## profoundoblu

Me on my orange alpine 160


----------



## rinns

profoundoblu said:


> View attachment 28652
> Me on my orange alpine 160


Didnt you guys hit each other being so close?


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ :lol:
Photoshop


----------



## Rowan83

rinns said:


> Didnt you guys hit each other being so close?


PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## buckrogers21stc

After a few years out of the mountain biking game I just got this today via the Cycle to Work Scheme. Worked out out an easy and slightly cheaper way to get a decent new bike!

Merida Big Nine, TFS 300 Team.
First impressions, only been around the rough country lanes here for a quick blast this morning when I got it but yeah, pretty impressed. Cant get over how well and fast it rolls and for a hardtail its not too rough on the saddle.



















Oh yeah, first thing I did though was to seal it, already had a bit of beading action.


----------



## jamesgti

Very nice mate.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

my new bike with some upgrades to suit my lanky bod.

voodoo hoodoo 22.5 inch 29er. great bike infact best bike ive ever owned and to fit me perfectly. Upgraded wider pedals for my size 13s and with a shorter stem n wider bars 

Cannot wait for the weather to get good more  here she is.

1.








2.








3.








4.









Thanks


----------



## Rowan83

Nice, lovely pedals.


----------



## 47p2

Something a little different

1946 Humber Sports...cost new in 1946 was £15/10/7d which was a lot of money back then

I must admit the Humber is a peach of a bike for 67 years old, it shows a lovely patina and is all original except tyres and a change of saddle which aunty did many years ago.
Unusual for 1946 this bicycle has cable operated brakes. Other 1946 Humber bikes I have seen are still on rods.
When I first recieved this bike I used to take my dog for a run, me on the bike and him running along beside me









Some lovely badge details



























The Aristocrat of All Bicycles  



























The Peugeot is totally original even down to the tyres and done less than 100 miles (donated from a friend and way too big for me so will never be used)



























Unusual gear change with the levers on the handlebar stem.









Centre pull brakes. Most likely made by Weinmann


















This was my first and only brand new bike, bought from Halfords about 35 years ago and upgraded with Shimano 105 parts about 5 years later, I've covered 1000s of miles on it.

14 speed 52/40 front and 11/19 rear. 




































Sadly I have been away from cycling for over 24 years and I'm just starting to get back into. that 40/52 x 11/19 gearing is murder at the moment...

I've been looking around for something more modern and managed to find a nice carbon road bike at the right price.
At 8 months old and 348 miles on it it was rather a shoddy ride, the gears were badly adjusted and needed stripped, cleaned, rebuilt and reset, the back brake was almost inoperative due to grime and there was enough grease on the chain to lubricate a London bus.

A day sorting it l out and I am now the proud owner of a rather tasty Focus Cayo 3, bring on the better weather so that I can clock up the miles.

I bought a pair of Shimano 105 pedals for the Focus and a £21.99 set of Shimano R540s for the Peugeot so that I can keep the same shoes, two new Continental Gator tyres were fitted to the Peugeot and it is now back on the road as well as the turbo trainer

Just back from today's cycle and decided to take a couple of pictures of the bikes

Peugeot which was used today


















Focus Cayo which I have just acquired and done a couple of miles on due to the salt on the roads this week


----------



## dandam

Lovely bikes :thumb:

Biopace rings, another fine Shimano moment.

Will you build another smaller garage for the bike, your car garage is just epic !


----------



## Wazhalo31

I am riding a Dolan Prefissio at the moment with 105 groupset throughout. And for indoor pain and punishment I have a nordic track spin bike.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 47p2

dandam said:


> Biopace rings, another fine Shimano moment.
> 
> Will you build another smaller garage for the bike, your car garage is just epic !


Shimano really did have some great products back in the late 80s, and the quality has stood the test of time, my old Peugeot is every bit as good today as it was when I last had it on the road in the 90s and all I did was lube the chain and fit some new tyres :thumb:

As for building another garage? I don't think I want to go down that road ever again :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammytask

47p2 said:


> Focus Cayo which I have just acquired and done a couple of miles on due to the salt on the roads this week


I like all of those bikes, the vintage ones in particular. I'd consider levelling off that saddle on your new bike, you'll probably give yourself shoulder and neck ache by having it nose down. Looks good though.

Chris


----------



## Barchettaman

47p2, a 48/34 square taper compact crank could be a useful purchase for that Peugeot:

On-One offer one.


----------



## carrera2s

Some lovely bikes on here!:thumb:
Just getting into cycling after 20 years off! Any advice welcome please especially on shoes as I am a uk 10.5 and have wide feet. Have had a look on the web but doesn't seem like there are many. Any advice welcomed.

Paul


----------



## Wazhalo31

carrera2s said:


> Some lovely bikes on here!:thumb:
> Just getting into cycling after 20 years off! Any advice welcome please especially on shoes as I am a uk 10.5 and have wide feet. Have had a look on the web but doesn't seem like there are many. Any advice welcomed.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Good to see ur getting into cycling. I use DHB R1 shoes they are a great shoe for £40 but if u sign up to wiggles news letter u get £5 off. I am a size 10 wide foot but I have to wear a euro size 46 in these shoes. Shimano shoes come up small too. In fact most shoes come up small. I use Shimano 105 pedals too i picked mine up for £45 most places will price match so haggle away. As u will no doubt find out cycling is mega expensive these days.

Hope this helps out a little.
Cheers 
Loz:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TJenkos

Here's my first roadie


----------



## carrera2s

Wazhalo31 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Good to see ur getting into cycling. I use DHB R1 shoes they are a great shoe for £40 but if u sign up to wiggles news letter u get £5 off. I am a size 10 wide foot but I have to wear a euro size 46 in these shoes. Shimano shoes come up small too. In fact most shoes come up small. I use Shimano 105 pedals too i picked mine up for £45 most places will price match so haggle away. As u will no doubt find out cycling is mega expensive these days.
> 
> Hope this helps out a little.
> Cheers
> Loz:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Loz

Many thanks for your reply. I will have a look at the DHB R1. Just want a comfortable shoe. I have done a few 10mile trips on tranpennine trail and realised I need proper clothing and shoes. I have just purchased a Specialized Hardrock sport D 13XL-WHRD and love it on the trial. I also have an old bike I bought 30 years ago its a hybrid British Eagle steel frame. I will get a road bike too once I get fitter.
Thanks again

Paul


----------



## carrera2s

Wazhalo31
Been on wiggle and size 46/47 not available until early Mayany other suggestions as the DRB R1s look great?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## gargreen7

my Cube Attention 2013


----------



## 47p2

carrera2s said:


> Just getting into cycling after 20 years off! Any advice welcome please especially on shoes as I am a uk 10.5 and have wide feet. Have had a look on the web but doesn't seem like there are many. Any advice welcomed.
> 
> Paul


I'm also 20 plus years off the bike and just getting back into it. Just need to take it easy until the legs, heart and lungs can cope. Best advice for shoes is to go into one of the big stores and try them on, then see if they will price match



carrera2s said:


> Hi Loz
> I also have an old bike I bought 30 years ago its a hybrid British Eagle steel frame. I will get a road bike too once I get fitter.


I've not been out on the Focus yet, plodding around on my 30 year old Peugeot which weighs a ton, good for getting the fitness level up though


----------



## carrera2s

47p2

That's what I have just got out of the shed my British eagle. Taking it easy with my youngest son in tow. Really enjoying it though and want to continue Love your garage thread and read start to finish 2years ago. You inspired many with that thread!:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

TJenkos said:


> Here's my first roadie


TJenkos, it could be the camera angle, but you might find it more comfortable with the saddle flatter, it looks a little 'nose up' at the moment


----------



## bikeit

carrera2s said:


> Wazhalo31
> Been on wiggle and size 46/47 not available until early Mayany other suggestions as the DRB R1s look great?
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


 Hi carrera2s why dont you try the Bikeradar sales section for some shoes some bargains on there 
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=40091

If you have wide feet try and get some Northwave shoes they are particular good for people with wide feet,


----------



## B0DSKI

Changed wheels on mine as well as the saddle from last year's spec.


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Very nice Bodski :thumb:


----------



## Serkie

That looks like a serious weapon BODSKI.

Very nice.


----------



## Beancounter

Just got myself one of these for my Garmin 800 








Will get it fitted and post a pic


----------



## bikeit

Whats the difference in that bracket to the standard one that came with the unit?


----------



## WashMitt

B0DSKI said:


> Changed wheels on mine as well as the saddle from last year's spec.


Nice bike mate, but wtf is going on with that stem? Is the frame to small for you?


----------



## vo04lan




----------



## TJenkos

Beancounter said:


> TJenkos, it could be the camera angle, but you might find it more comfortable with the saddle flatter, it looks a little 'nose up' at the moment


Hey, thanks. This photo was taken when I first picked it up and hadn't been tweaked. Seat is nice and flat now


----------



## jamesgti

That picture reminds me I need to give my road bike a clean, still got all the salt from winter on there.


----------



## Beancounter

bikeit said:


> Whats the difference in that bracket to the standard one that came with the unit?


It's the new mount they launched with the 810, you can buy it separately, and it will accommodate a whole host of other Garmin devices :thumb:

The new one is an 'out front' mount, so it stick out from the stem, so it's easier to view (less head tilt). Popped it on tonight an had a quick ride, it's definitely in a nicer position to view


----------



## bikeit

Any pictures, before and after :thumb:


----------



## Jace

Here's my current bike, Diamondback ScapeGoat , 180mm travel & equipped with XTR/Saint 










Currently out at Molini Freerider in northern Italy giving it some abuse!










The views not bad either :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy




----------



## mirdif64

Here's a picture of mine today. Notice the "big bum" seat. Can't say I enjoy cycling, more a means to an end.


----------



## B0DSKI

WashMitt said:


> Nice bike mate, but wtf is going on with that stem? Is the frame to small for you?


Nope got a bad back and after 2 hours or so the 0 Degree EC90 I had on there used to cripple me so got a 15 degree one to see if it helps at all


----------



## blenki

this thread has made me want a bike again


----------



## Boothy

WOW! This is seriously long thread and some lovely bikes too.

Did loads of biking when I was younger but fell out of favour with it when I discovered cars and the pub. I got back into a few year back though and after twelve months of owning a functional steed I wanted something nicer. So I bought myself a Trek Fuel Ex9.

Been loving it until last week when I swerved to miss mans best friend and the bike high sided me, clipped in, at 26mph according to the GPS. Broke my wrist which to be honest has ruined Boothy's world in a big way. If I see the dog again its gonna regret it.

Anyway:


----------



## carrera2s

Boothy said:


> WOW! This is seriously long thread and some lovely bikes too.
> 
> Did loads of biking when I was younger but fell out of favour with it when I discovered cars and the pub. I got back into a few year back though and after twelve months of owning a functional steed I wanted something nicer. So I bought myself a Trek Fuel Ex9.
> 
> Been loving it until last week when I swerved to miss mans best friend and the bike high sided me, clipped in, at 26mph according to the GPS. Broke my wrist which to be honest has ruined Boothy's world in a big way. If I see the dog again its gonna regret it.
> 
> Anyway:


Nice bike mate!:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Lovely looking bike mate.


----------



## bikeit

Nice bike mate, what do you have on it like the beading shots


----------



## Barchettaman

Sorry to hear about that nasty injury, hope you´re back to 100% sooner rather than later.

Fear of being run over was what drove off the roads for training last winter. I built up a cheap ´cyclocross´ style bike from a salvaged frame and did all my training through the forests outside Frankfurt.... didn´t think that dogs would be a hazard too!


----------



## mart.

My new toy...........


----------



## bikeit

Hi mate the photo link is not working, we all want to see your new toy.:wave:

Working now!!


----------



## mart.

It's showing on mine


----------



## M4D YN

mart. said:


> It's showing on mine


its fine my end mate,he should have gone to spec savers:lol:


----------



## Daffyplum

My rather battered and bruised steed.


----------



## 47p2

Went to a bike jumble last weekend and bought a box of bits which hopefully will be built into a nice classic bike when I am finished

It literally was a box of bits, a frame with front fork complete with a rough headset and sticky bottom bracket, 2 new rims, 2 Mavic 500 hubs, a large pile of spokes, various Campag parts and a couple of new tyres. The wheels have now been built, most of the bike is built and I am just waiting on a couple of parts arriving to finish it off

Here's a little taster...Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Kiashuma

Is it a Dynatek frame? The lugs look a bit like it. If not appologies


----------



## 47p2

Sorry it's not a Dynatek :wave:


----------



## Jace

An early Vitus (before they went bust & CRC bought the name) or an ALAN ?


----------



## 47p2

Yes it's an ALAN Super Record from 1980

The progress so far


----------



## Megs Lad

my specialized hardrock


----------



## carrera2s

Megs Lad said:


> my specialized hardrock


Nice just bought a white one!:thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad

carrera2s said:


> Nice just bought a white one!:thumb:


Yeh I like my hard rocks I had a white one before this it's still my fav


----------



## SuperNik

My little faithful ribble. About 7000miles and still not a fault.


----------



## jamesgti

Love the above bike.


----------



## 47p2

Took the ALAN for its first outing last weekend and covered a comfortable 27 miles, another 30 miles today and I can report that it's running well.

1980 ALAN Super Record

Headset - Campagnolo Super Record
Chainset - new Stronglight (I know but it will be changed in time) 
Front derailleur - Campagnolo Record 1052/NT (3-hole narrow band)
Rear derailleur - Campagnolo 4001 Super Record (2nd gen. ver. 1)
Brake calipers - Campagnolo Athena
Brake levers - Campagnolo C Record
Seat post - Campagnolo Super Record 2.Generation
Stem - Cinelli 1A (early version)
Handlebars - 3ttt Record Grand Prix (dual groove)
Gear levers - Simplex SLJ, Retro-Friction (later version)
Hubs - Mavic 500
Rims - Rigida Ultimate Power
Tyres - Maxxis C1115
Saddle - Brooks Swallow Titanium
Pedals - Shimano 600s (today only)


----------



## carrera2s

47p2

Good distances done there:thumb:, I have been in training for the charity 60mile ride on transpennine trail. Have been doing 2 rides a aweek. Average being 25miles although did a 45mile last Wednesday but that wiped me out.done a couple of 20 milers this week and resting now as big ride tomorrow!
Really enjoying it and want to continue. Hope you are too.

Paul


----------



## 47p2

Hope it goes well for you Paul


----------



## Billy Whizz

This is my fine weather roadie 



I've changed a few bits since then, white bar tape, fizik saddle etc...


----------



## Barchettaman

Bit of a taster photo.
As I'll never find, or be able to afford, a Lotus 110 beam bike (like the one Boardman rode in the early 90s), I've bought a BP Stealth frameset instead, for a BP steal!!

Here's what it'll (hopefully) look like when all built up:


----------



## chunkytfg

oh god thats nice. Was watching a Zipp2001 on ebay a few weeks ago working out if I could find the extra £500 to buy it. Would have been soo cool to own something like that


----------



## Barchettaman

Cheers Chunky. I think it'll be getting its own build thread as it's an unusual machine.

It'll be a bit of a DW build as Jim23496 is painting the aerobars for me & Lloyd71 has done a better logo for decals. The previous owner removed the original bpstealth ones.

I'm seriously considering a set of Flo wheels for it too but I think the missus will lose the plot completely if I get another wheelset.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Here is my latest one -

Diamond Back Sortie 2 (fantastic bike for the price)


----------



## simonjj

.edit


----------



## lewylinto

Here's mine  not sure how many people on here will be into BMX but anyway!

BSD trail or park frame
Amity Jesus forks
Profile cranks
Kis Altus bars
Kis seat
Amber pedals 
Stolen s hole stem
Stolen money grips
Front wheels is a odyssey Vandero 2 laced to a éclat bondi rim
Back wheel is a primo mix laced to a primo 7 series rim
Sprocket is a old bomb proof gt one










Also just for good measure, here's some pictures of me riding it before she was sprayed red!

Tailwhip air









Barspin air









180 barspin


----------



## jamesgti

Cool pictures.


----------



## Markyt001

*One old skool bike*

My resto project for the winter past:

before:








[/URL]

after:








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## AliBailey88

Got my Cannondale today, well happy!


----------



## nogrille

Markyt001 said:


> My resto project for the winter past:


build thread? :thumb:


----------



## Jace

Kev_mk3 said:


> Here is my latest one -
> 
> Diamond Back Sortie 2 (fantastic bike for the price)


Great bike :thumb: I've got a Scapegoat & a SortieNiner Black.


----------



## zed3

Went to shop today and ended up coming home with this








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jamesgti

Very nice.


----------



## zed3

hoping so.ou for first ride in the morning


----------



## 47p2

Oldest car and oldest bike meet for the first time

Spring has finally arrived here in Scotland, it's been a long winter and bitterly cold but today the sun came out and it was almost warm. So time to awaken my 1947 Rover from hibernation and leave the 1980 ALAN at home for a change


----------



## Barchettaman

That ALAN is stunning. Car's not bad either.


----------



## Beancounter

Barchettaman said:


> That ALAN is stunning.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

I managed to bag a couple of cheap Mavic GP4s complete with 550 hubs off the bay, the rear hub had a seized bearing and broken axle, but as I had bought a 24 hole 501 hub for 99p that meant I had enough parts to repair the broken one, it took me 5 minutes and I now have tubs on the ALAN. I fitted the tubular tyres yesterday so I'm going to try them out tomorrow. Not sure what it will be like with 145PSI but looking forward to trying


----------



## darreni

My Klein, owned from new


----------



## NickTB

I bought this recently



But I'm having real problems re the gearing. I'm used to a much more resistive cadence if that makes sense? I should have bought a hybrid as I use it only for the road... Does anyone have any idea's as to what I can do to remedy it as I have reluctantly put it up for sale, but to be honest it's a stunning bike I'd rather keep if I can only figure this problem out

Cheers,


----------



## Billy Whizz

NickTB said:


> I bought this recently
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm having real problems re the gearing. I'm used to a much more resistive cadence if that makes sense? I should have bought a hybrid as I use it only for the road... Does anyone have any idea's as to what I can do to remedy it as I have reluctantly put it up for sale, but to be honest it's a stunning bike I'd rather keep if I can only figure this problem out
> 
> Cheers,


When you say "resistive cadence", I assume you mean crank rotations? Surely, using the large chainring and smaller rear sprocket would meet your requirements, I know your probably on a 44 front, but using an 11:32 or similar, there's enough range there to suit? Unless you only ride towpaths, you need the larger sprockets to get you up the lumpy bits.....I understand that you won't want to be in the granny ring...but a 44/11 should be enough?

Unless I've totally missed the point


----------



## NickTB

Billy Whizz said:


> When you say "resistive cadence", I assume you mean crank rotations? Surely, using the large chainring and smaller rear sprocket would meet your requirements, I know your probably on a 44 front, but using an 11:32 or similar, there's enough range there to suit? Unless you only ride towpaths, you need the larger sprockets to get you up the lumpy bits.....I understand that you won't want to be in the granny ring...but a 44/11 should be enough?
> 
> Unless I've totally missed the point


That's what I meant and put more succinctly than me!

The problem seems to be that I run out of gears so quickly. I'm finding I only use the top 3 or so gears, but when I had my hybrid I was working my way through 15 or more?


----------



## Billy Whizz

NickTB said:


> That's what I meant and put more succinctly than me!
> 
> The problem seems to be that I run out of gears so quickly. I'm finding I only use the top 3 or so gears, but when I had my hybrid I was working my way through 15 or more?


Blimey....it must be pretty flat where you live, or your as strong as an ox

The hybrid probably had a 50 front chainring (equal to a compact on a roadie) and also a 11:28 or similar rear cassette..

I rarely get into the 11 sprocket on my MTB (when I use it) due to the variations in the route...

Don't know if your a roadie, but you might be better with a road bike, use a 53 front chainring with the 11:25 or similar gearing, and that SHOULD be enough?


----------



## kings..

love the old Klein! thats from my riding era!! very pretty bike.. I still have a classic Saracen ritchey logic frame with externally butted tubes in the garage from those good old days... if anyone wants to build up a classic pm me!


----------



## NickTB

Billy Whizz said:


> Blimey....it must be pretty flat where you live, or your as strong as an ox
> 
> The hybrid probably had a 50 front chainring (equal to a compact on a roadie) and also a 11:28 or similar rear cassette..
> 
> I rarely get into the 11 sprocket on my MTB (when I use it) due to the variations in the route...
> 
> Don't know if your a roadie, but you might be better with a road bike, use a 53 front chainring with the 11:25 or similar gearing, and that SHOULD be enough?


I've never used a road bike.... I prefer the upright stance of a hybrid. It is fairly flat where I live, but to be fair, I do use the easier roads!

Can the chain ring and cassette be changed, or is it a complete PIA and not really worth the hassle?


----------



## simonjj

My recently completed Transition Covert Carbon, it climbs really well and with 160mm travel comes dowm pretty well too.
Frame delivered:









Being built:

















All done:

























Off to the FoD for a couple of laps of the Verdiers trail last saturday:


----------



## Billy Whizz

NickTB said:


> I've never used a road bike.... I prefer the upright stance of a hybrid. It is fairly flat where I live, but to be fair, I do use the easier roads!
> 
> Can the chain ring and cassette be changed, or is it a complete PIA and not really worth the hassle?


Road bikes aren't as radical as you might think in terms of seating position, once your used to them you have far more variations, on the tops, hoods, drops....as long as you don't set your seat too high, then they are not bad, I've done 100+ milers without being crippled.

You can change your crankset, but doubt it would be worth it, you probably can only go a high as a 48 if memory serves me right?

Ironically, when I purchased my everyday/winter bike some years ago, it had a 53 chainring....but I prefer the compact 50 so changed it , well as Billy Whizz, I need to keep the legs spinning 

What I can say, is that once you've made the switch to a roadie, I doubt you'd consider hybrid/MTB's as your 'go to' bike...the sheer speed and how you can cover distance on a roadie outweighs (for me) the odd off road excursions that I still enjoy. But that's just my opinion..


----------



## Barchettaman

Gotta get a road bike. It´ll take a wee while to get used to the bars, but once you are you´ll be hooked (no pun intended).
If you like a bit of off-road fun, have a look at a Cyclocross bike. That really is a deadly machine. I built one up last winter and did all my training on it on the forest trails round Frankfurt, awesome fun. It´s now set up as my commuter with rack/dynamo hub etc and is very boring.


----------



## NickTB

Barchettaman said:


> Gotta get a road bike. It´ll take a wee while to get used to the bars, but once you are you´ll be hooked (no pun intended).
> If you like a bit of off-road fun, have a look at a Cyclocross bike. That really is a deadly machine. I built one up last winter and did all my training on it on the forest trails round Frankfurt, awesome fun. It´s now set up as my commuter with rack/dynamo hub etc *and is very boring*.


 brilliant!


----------



## ImDesigner

My Kona Stinky (phone pics);



















It's well used but still as tough as I'll ever need. It's been with me for 8 or 9 years now and I'm dusting the old thing off as I'm reigniting my lust for downhill.

It's a custom build around a second hand frame, specced and built by myself. Although I've not ridden it for a few years now, at the time it was a perfect fit for me so I can't wait to get back on it!


----------



## Stumper

Some lovely looking bikes getting posted up here lately.
I've just ordered a full XX1 groupset for my Epic, I'll have to get some pictures up once it's fitted!


----------



## scratcher

My bike seems a bit different to everyone else's 



I have a 26'' Azonic too


----------



## dean j

Well, you don't need that Renault now. 

Time to get shot! Wonder who would want it....


----------



## scratcher

That rusty French thing?... who would want that :lol:

It's actually pretty handy, the bike gets wet on the roof bars of ny daily, so if it's drizzly and I'm going to a skate park, I can bung the bike in the back and bunji strap it to the roll cage


----------



## Kiashuma

darreni said:


> My Klein, owned from new


Love this bike, from the era when I used to race.

Pace forks, USE seatposts and flight saddles! Whats the stem, is it an x lite one?


----------



## dean j

scratcher said:


> That rusty French thing?... who would want that :lol:
> 
> It's actually pretty handy, the bike gets wet on the roof bars of ny daily, so if it's drizzly and I'm going to a skate park, I can bung the bike in the back and bunji strap it to the roll cage


Who would want it? ME!!! Leccy blue Ph1? Yes frickin please!


----------



## 47p2

Life could be short...:doublesho

Ridley Oval with custom paintwork










A few daylight shots


----------



## carrera2s

Very nice bike! It it carbon and have you just bought? I am still piling the miles on and loving it!:thumb: addicted now. Doing about 50 miles a week in two rides. How are you doing?

Paul


----------



## 47p2

I bought it on Saturday Paul, second hand but looks like it's been on the track two or three times at the msxt, the centre moulding strip is still on the back tyre so it's certainly not done much. Not sure how old it is but it's in stunning condition. Alu frame and it weight in at 7.9k.

Not been out for a week after a slight accident and nursing bruised ribs, should be back to full tilt by the weekend I hope


----------



## Lump

New one added to the fleet,


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> I bought it on Saturday Paul, second hand but looks like it's been on the track two or three times at the msxt, the centre moulding strip is still on the back tyre so it's certainly not done much. Not sure how old it is but it's in stunning condition. Alu frame and it weight in at 7.9k.
> 
> Not been out for a week after a slight accident and nursing bruised ribs, should be back to full tilt by the weekend I hope


Looks very nice, enjoy! Is it a single speed? Don't know anything about them. Anyway hope your feeling better soon and back on the bike.

Paul


----------



## Dave50

Dave


----------



## 47p2

carrera2s said:


> Looks very nice, enjoy! Is it a single speed? Don't know anything about them. Anyway hope your feeling better soon and back on the bike.
> 
> Paul


Yes fixed single gear and no brakes, once you're on and pedalling your on and pedalling until you come off. Took it for a short spin around the streets tonight, not so easy to stop when heading downhill :wall:


----------



## carrera2s

Omg, no brakes! Sounds fun take it easy. Glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## darreni

Kiashuma said:


> Love this bike, from the era when I used to race.
> 
> Pace forks, USE seatposts and flight saddles! Whats the stem, is it an x lite one?


The post is a very early syncros propost.

The stem is a Bradbury manitou, from the pre answer days when Doug was machining them. 
Im not too bothered about being strictly all period, I've changed stuff over the years as I've thought fit. 
The riser bars will come off & I'll return to flats & bar ends i think.


----------



## sparky6911

Evening All

I know I have posted one of the bikes here before, but I thought I would include my current collection, one of which the Kinesis might have been sold

So in age and length of ownership order

Cannondale M700, bought 20 years ago and apart from a new rear derailleur and wheels it is still in original condition. One thing I love about these old cannondales is the smoothed welds. Something you don't really see now.



Next Up is my current mountain bike, A Cannondale Prophet, Bought as frame only and in a really bad way, so I stripped it back and had it powder coated in a custom colour, you can't see it in the photo but it paint actually has a gold flake in it and then built it back up to where it is now.



Then we come to my 1st road bike, this is a Kinesis Racelight KR810. A full carbon frame with a great ride for sprints and upto middle distance rides. This is the one that might have been sold as I have always felt it was a little large for me.



Finally we have my current road bike, this is a Volagi Lisco, I love this bike. This is the 1st production road bike with disc brakes, it has a really compliant ride as it was designed for middle to long distance rides. The bike is only 7Kg all in so is still pretty quick on the hills and sprints. Shimano Ultegra setup with FSA SL-K Carbon crank.



Hope you like the look of them

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Peter D

That Volagi looks stunning! I've a red M700 from 1992, but mine is not as nice condition as yours.
Peter


----------



## Barchettaman

Absolutely love that Volagi. What a beauty!
But by the way, Shimano were already making both cable and hydraulic disc brakes for road bikes in the 1970s. What goes around, comes around.

http://www.rodbikes.com/articles/disco-fever/1975-shimano-disc-brakes.gif


----------



## carrera2s

Dave

What a fab collection of bikes! Thanks for posting. Just back into bikes after 20 years off. Loving it. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

@ Sparky, that Volagi is lovely. :argie:

Could have done with some disc brakes at the weekend, one of the riders in my group broke for no reason , causing a load of us to bunch up and me to come off under severe braking. Loads of road rash and a sad looking EVO


----------



## dean j

Blimey. You'll heal mate. Hope the SS isn't damaged too bad mate


----------



## Beancounter

Thanks Dean. 
Getting the it looked over today, but hopefully, it's just a broken pedal and some cosmetic damage to the RHS shifter and rear derailieur. Awaiting a call from the shop to tell me the good/bad news.


----------



## brian245

my latest as of yesterday, usually ride a roadie but bought this for a bit of different winter riding


----------



## dean j

Bean counter, are you on strava? If you are, follow me. We might have ridden the same segments!

Dean joseph


----------



## sprocketser

Nice Trek mate !


----------



## Beancounter

dean j said:


> Bean counter, are you on strava? If you are, follow me. We might have ridden the same segments!
> 
> Dean joseph


Yes, am on it. Will 'follow' you now :thumb:


----------



## Lump

:lol: Strava Strava Strava The biggest willy waving thing ever


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ And your point is ? 

In all seriousness, I think the idea was good in the start...............BUT as you say, it's just turned into a ****fest. Where I live, it's not far from the great Alex Dowsett who has ridden most of the segments, so as you would expect he is KOM almost everywhere, but it doesn't stop people going balls out trying to beat his times.....

I've recently heard people refer to 'Stravacide' where they are doing stupid speeds on decents, just to get their name up on Strava......you've got to ask yourself why










...............mines 10 inches by the way :lol:


----------



## Lump

Im a big lad, and i take great pleasure in chasing weight weenies down a segment just to see there faces at the end when I pull up. I do like it though, has defiantly made me a faster rider.


----------



## sparky6911

Hi all thanks for all of the positive comments, manage just over 100 miles this weekend despite the high winds and rain. Did learn one thing though the halfrauds dry wax lube is pretty rubbish, even though it was regularly applied the chain was squeaking like it lives outside all year. 

So half way around I called into my favourite lbs and got some prolink chain lube and the drive train purred like a kitten for the rest of the day, I'll report back once I have a few hundred more miles on it.

Hopefully my new callipers will be arriving next week as well, TRP Spyre's, about a 1/3rd lighter than the avid BB7 so pretty close to the weight of a set of rim brakes. They are also dual piston rather than the single piston found on all other mechanical disc brakes, meaning quieter, easier setup and maintenance, stronger braking performance and better modulation. Can't wait


----------



## sparky6911

Beancounter said:


> @ Sparky, that Volagi is lovely. :argie:
> 
> Could have done with some disc brakes at the weekend, one of the riders in my group broke for no reason , causing a load of us to bunch up and me to come off under severe braking. Loads of road rash and a sad looking EVO


Beancounter, what was the verdict on the bike? I took a hefty crash over the winter, hit the deck at about 25mph after hitting black ice only to be hit by my mates bike as well. Needed a new rear mech, hanger and right hand shifter, thank goodness for the sacrificial hanger though.


----------



## sparky6911

Barchettaman said:


> Absolutely love that Volagi. What a beauty!
> But by the way, Shimano were already making both cable and hydraulic disc brakes for road bikes in the 1970s. What goes around, comes around.
> 
> http://www.rodbikes.com/articles/disco-fever/1975-shimano-disc-brakes.gif


Barchettaman that is awesome, where on earth did you find that?


----------



## Beancounter

sparky6911 said:


> Beancounter, what was the verdict on the bike? I took a hefty crash over the winter, hit the deck at about 25mph after hitting black ice only to be hit by my mates bike as well. Needed a new rear mech, hanger and right hand shifter, thank goodness for the sacrificial hanger though.


Damage is not 'too' bad, looks like:
New rear Di2 Derailier, new hanger, new RHS pedal and a new front brake/shifter lever. 
Fortunately the frame is 100% with not a mark on it.

It's all covered by insurance  , but given I came off on black ice a couple of months ago, the insurance company are not best pleased with me  last accident saw a set of wheels (as the bike smashed across the road into a kerb), pedals, LHS shifter and carbon handle bars :doublesho......my bikes a bit like triggers broom now :lol:


----------



## sparky6911

Beancounter said:


> Damage is not 'too' bad, looks like:
> New rear Di2 Derailier, new hanger, new RHS pedal and a new front brake/shifter lever.
> Fortunately the frame is 100% with not a mark on it.
> 
> It's all covered by insurance  , but given I came off on black ice a couple of months ago, the insurance company are not best pleased with me  last accident saw a set of wheels (as the bike smashed across the road into a kerb), pedals, LHS shifter and carbon handle bars :doublesho......my bikes a bit like triggers broom now :lol:


Just wondered and I hope you don't mind me asking, do you have independent insurance on your bike and of yes who with? Or is it covered under your home insurance as I'm thinking of insuring it separately but don't know who to go with

Thanks


----------



## Beancounter

It's an independant policy.

I went with protectyourbubble, costs me £30 per month (so not cheap  ) for £5k bike cover, but they have been faultless.
They even accommodated me having my bike fixed at my local shop rather than going through 'wheelies'. There was a little resistance initially, but I supplied a damage report and said my local shop would match the wheelies price and they sent a cheque through to the shop in less than a week, I had the bike back on the road in under 10 days - very good service.

There's mixed reviews on the web about them, but from my experience they have been worth their weight in gold. Without the insurance, I would have been staring down the barrel of £2k with all the damage that's happened. :doublesho


----------



## 47p2

My latest project

Reynolds 853 tubing










Just to decide if I'm going to keep it period (1999) or I could give it modern components or something in between


----------



## christhesparky

Evening

I have been given a Raleigh Record Sprint, it needs tyres and a general tidy up, the wheels say 700c then 622x14 can anyone shed any light on what size tyres i should be getting

Thanks


----------



## dean j

Agree about the strava willy waving but you won't see any from me! I'm nowhere near quick enough. Although I got a KOM 2 seconds round the corner from me!

Anywhere else I'm miles away from the top ten


----------



## 47p2

700c is the tyre size, they should say something like 700x19. 700x21, 700x23

23 section is the norm these days to give a bit more protection on the terrible road surfaces, although some prefer 700x25 and even up to 700x28

19s are skinny 28s are fat


----------



## 47p2

Fitted a couple of wheels tonight to see what it looked like and check the clearances, the headset tube is more of an angle than I expected so I might have to experiment quite a bit with the stem to get the correct length


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice steel frame that. Barchettman's eyeball protractor puts the HT angle at 72/73 degrees, which is pretty standard - what were you expecting, angle wise? Or is the head tube a bit shorter than you need...?

To answer the previous question r.e. Shimano disc brakes from the 70s, it was on a custom tandem builder's website in the US.

Some more random historical trivia: in the early 90s EDCO were making a hydraulic STI groupset, the IGP, in conjunction with Magura. It used the HS77 brakes and EDCO's shifters.

I'm sure the hydraulic offerings from Sram are miles more sophisticated but it just shows this stuff has been around before.

I passed on a set a few months ago on eBay and am now kicking myself...

http://www.edcoengineering.nl/about-edco/about-us/igp-1993.html


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a quick mock up with my new frame. It's lovely!



The old cable sets from the old frame don't fit now and i need to buy a different bottom bracket so i can fit my better chainset.

I need brakes as all i have lying around is a very old set of tiagra ones. will probably go for SRAM Force ones to go with the rest of the groupset.

And that awful green rear 19mm tyre has to go!

Scary to think I now have a bike worth more than my car!

The frame turned out to be a bit of a bargain, it is literally brand new 2012 model never been built up. got it for £1120 when Sigma sport are still selling off there old stock of them for £1700:thumb:


----------



## Dave50

Love the bike, your right about he tyre though :doublesho

Dave


----------



## 47p2

I managed to find an Ultegra 6600 groupset that was going for a great price and decided that it would be the one for this build

The bottom bracket shell threads were rusty so rather than break anything I visited my LBS today and he ran the tap through to clean them up, he then faced off the ends of the shells so that the Hollowtec BB sat nice and flush when tightened

Back home and I threw a few bits on to give me an idea of what the build will look like and I'm rather pleased so far


----------



## chunkytfg

47p2 said:


> I managed to find an Ultegra 6600 groupset that was going for a great price and decided that it would be the one for this build
> 
> The bottom bracket shell threads were rusty so rather than break anything I visited my LBS today and he ran the tap through to clean them up, he then faced off the ends of the shells so that the Hollowtec BB sat nice and flush when tightened
> 
> Back home and I threw a few bits on to give me an idea of what the build will look like and I'm rather pleased so far
> 
> _Pic Snip_


I'm liking the look of that:thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman

x2.
Ultegra is excellent stuff.
How's the fit looking? Is the frame your size?


----------



## 47p2

Size should be perfect, I might have to change the stem but won't know until I get it out on the road


----------



## 47p2

I've been building up the 853 over the last few days and still have a few bits of tweaking to do before it's finished. I did however manage to take it out for a test and I have to say it is even better than I had hoped for. The 30mph speed limit was easily achieved on the level main road, gear changing through the Ultegra rear derailleur precise and smooth as for the brakes, well I don't think I've ever had brakes so good.


----------



## 47p2

Almost finished with just some minor bits left to complete the build



















Blue decals now removed from rims, might remove the other decals too


----------



## 47p2

The Open 4CDs are now built up onto a pair of Mavic 500 hubs and Maxxis tyres and fitted to the ALAN




























Next is the crankset and rear derailleur cable stop


----------



## Barchettaman

Two lovely builds!


----------



## 47p2

Well the Graham Weigh 853 certainly seems to work, took it out tonight on a 13.2 mile circuit that I do regularly and managed to shave 4m 33s from my PB and my average speed went up by 1.5MPH


----------



## sprocketser

chunkytfg said:


> Just a quick mock up with my new frame. It's lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> The old cable sets from the old frame don't fit now and i need to buy a different bottom bracket so i can fit my better chainset.
> 
> I need brakes as all i have lying around is a very old set of tiagra ones. will probably go for SRAM Force ones to go with the rest of the groupset.
> 
> And that awful green rear 19mm tyre has to go!
> 
> Scary to think I now have a bike worth more than my car!
> 
> The frame turned out to be a bit of a bargain, it is literally brand new 2012 model never been built up. got it for £1120 when Sigma sport are still selling off there old stock of them for £1700:thumb:


Nice Cervelo TT bike mate !


----------



## Barchettaman

BP Stealth, nearly finished:


----------



## woodybeefcake

47p2 said:


> Life could be short...:doublesho
> 
> Ridley Oval with custom paintwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few daylight shots


ahhhh, I really wanna build a fixie, but don't know where to start? Any tips?


----------



## bikeit

nice bike, who done the custom paint job?


----------



## Ballatie

Though I would stick up a pic of my 753R Peugeot. Bought in 1990 and still in the loft. Mix of Dura Ace and Mavic. Pic taken when 7 speed indexing was new. Doesn't see much light as I cannot get up the hills on a 39 x 18 gear.
Please excuse the bad pic - it's taken a while ago.


----------



## Barchettaman

Ballatie, nice Pug!
Plenty of easy fixes to get the bike up the hills if it's only the gearing putting you off.
I sense a restoration coming on...


----------



## Ballatie

Thanks. To be honest it is like brand new condition, even though it saw a lot of miles. Even have a par of gp4 rims on super record hubs with 22 year old Vitoria criterium silk tubs on. Wouldn't like to trust that rim tape, haha! Bought a boardman hybrid to get my fat lazy ass out again, but some how straight bars in a bike are just wrong! 

My wife has a nice 1956 pencil frame flying scot. Need to get a picture of that looked out.


----------



## Artstu

My mobility scooter alternative.


----------



## salim

Does anyone know about GT idrive 4.0 system thinking about getting back on a mountain bike.


----------



## Barchettaman

Including the new chinese carbon clincher on the front, I reckon I´ve put about €520 into this.
The frame was €200 on eBay, in relatively poor cosmetic condition. After a bit of paint chip repair, wetsanding and machine polishing it came up OK.










The Cobb saddle, rear wheel & disc cover I have had for years.










Handlebars are Profile Design Carbon X 1.5 from eBay. These were in a terrible state so I sanded them down, primed and sprayed them a gloss black. Custom BP decals were then applied.










The Ultegra drivetrain was cribbed from a complete groupset, I sold the crankset on seperately so the brakes/FD/RD worked out at €55 all in.
The Isis crankset was sat in the parts bin not doing anything. A SuperStar Isis bottom bracket was sourced for little cash from the UK.










The decals were custom made by Vimage in the UK.









The FF seatpost was in very bad condition, I wetsanded it down & polished to a high gloss with Menzerna. Looks good as new now.
Chain is SRAM, €9. The 9-speed cassette was on a pair of Rigida DP training wheels I picked up locally for €26.










9-speed drivetrain, run by Dura Ace bar end shifters:










Anyway, thanks for looking. All comments and criticisms gratefully received. My seat may well be too high, the first ride is tomorrow.

Hydration will be one between the bars and one in the back pocket for the time being. I need to fabricate and spraypaint black the BTA bottle mount.


----------



## chunkytfg

Awesome build that is but i just hate the way the back wheel sits against the 'down tube'.

Lovely though


----------



## Barchettaman

Yeah, aesthetically that is a compromise.
If they had put the rear brake mount under the bottom bracket the seat tube cut out could have hugged the rear tyre a little better.
Also, the geometry is completely daft, it's pure road bike with a slack ST angle, hence the Fast Forward seat post. Hopefully the handling won't be too funky.

Glad you like it anyway. I'm pretty pleased. The nearest I'll ever get to a Lotus 108, alas.


----------



## chunkytfg

Barchettaman said:


> Yeah, aesthetically that is a compromise.
> If they had put the rear brake mount under the bottom bracket the seat tube cut out could have hugged the rear tyre a little better.
> Also, the geometry is completely daft, it's pure road bike with a slack ST angle, hence the Fast Forward seat post. Hopefully the handling won't be too funky.
> 
> Glad you like it anyway. I'm pretty pleased. The nearest I'll ever get to a *Lotus 108*, alas.


There was a union jack painted Zipp 2001 on ebay when I started looking for a TT bike which was very very tempting.

Despite my P3 being boner inducing in it's beauty I sometimes think that I made the wrong decision.


----------



## chunkytfg

This was it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zipp-2001...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Barchettaman

Wow.
Only the base bar lets that Zipp down.
Although I fear I would be over the weight limit for the beam!
By the way, they're back in production - the brand name now is Dimond:
http://www.tririg.com/articles.php?id=2012_09_Ruster_Dimond_First_Review


----------



## SkippyK




----------



## chunkytfg

SkippyK said:


>


NOw thats rather special. :argie:

Dura-ace or Ultegra Di2?


----------



## Beancounter

Looking at the mech's I'd say Dura-ace.
As said, lovely bike :argie::argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Really nice Trek mate !


----------



## Barchettaman

It must almost be depressing to own a bike that perfect.
I mean, where's there to go after that?

What an absolutely storming machine. I love everything about it. Ride the life out of it.


----------



## brian245

Great bike, really special


----------



## jamesgti

Wow stunning bike.


----------



## 47p2

The latest in the fleet


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I am currently weighing up a Ghost Actinum HTX 2975.
But ive just found out the 2014 model is due within 4 weeks so hanging fire.


----------



## Dan J

Markyt001 said:


> My resto project for the winter past:
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Wow! Used have one of these myself back in the mid 80's, mine had Crome frame with red stickers, red seat,pedals,grips,chain,ball bar protectors,tyres, black mag wheels 
Used to race it every weekend at our bmx club (still have my trophys)till my dad started working 7 days a week,
Lots of happy memory's and painfull ones aswell lol.


----------



## 47p2

Picked this up last week, the reviews on them are awesome so I thought I would take a chance and when I gave it a test ride I had to have it.










I went for a spin on it today, even I could not believe how easily it goes uphill. The 22 mile cat4 route with an elevation gain of 1375 feet was a perfect chance to see what the bike was capable of and I managed to lop a whacking 4m 7s off my best time

Was it the bike, or the Conti 4000s, or possibly even me being fitter? 4 minutes is a lot to gain in 22 miles especially as the usual fast slight downhill section had a headwind so I never made up my usual time gain there, it definitely climbs faster and I certainly didn't feel as fatigued as on previous times. I like this bike a lot...


----------



## bikeit

Nice bike who sells them? white bar tape would look awesome,


----------



## 47p2

No white bar tape, it gets too dirty too quickly :wall:

Distributed by RST Cycles who have ex-pro Chris Walker on board who wouldn't sell anything he didn't think was OK.


----------



## Barchettaman

That Trigon looks an excellent piece of kit!


----------



## Jem

This weekend I've given my single speed a bit of customising, new wheels and new paint:


----------



## Barchettaman

Nice bike.
Always a pleasure (and a relief) to see a SS with front and rear brakes.
Looks a hoot to ride.


----------



## PaulGTI

Spesh Roubaix with a few bits changed...


----------



## SBM

Jem said:


> This weekend I've given my single speed a bit of customising, new wheels and new paint:


Love the colour:thumb:
Ben


----------



## Jem

Barchettaman said:


> Nice bike.
> Always a pleasure (and a relief) to see a SS with front and rear brakes.
> Looks a hoot to ride.


It is good fun! I don't see why anyone would think riding even a fixed gear with no brakes, I know you can slow down using the pedals, but it's never going to stop as quickly as just a front brake would do. This is a single speed with a free wheel though, so without brakes it would take a long time to stop! That said since those pictures were taken I've upgraded the brakes to SRAM Apex calipers and Shimano Tiagra levers with decent cables too, because the brakes that were on the bike were crap. The SRAM brakes are like hitting a wall :thumb:



SBM said:


> Love the colour:thumb:
> Ben


Cheers Ben.


----------



## Muc-Off

Thought we would show you an old school Fuji we have in the Muc-Off office!!! Apologises for the style of photo, we have been using them for our catalogues!



and here are a few more we have lying around.....


----------



## Jem

That Pinarello needs to be in my garage!


----------



## jamesgti

Wow I love that pinarello


----------



## woodybeefcake

Third person loving that Pinerallo. I don't even wanna know how much that costs...


----------



## woodybeefcake

Has someone put that bottle cage on upside down though....?


----------



## Jem

woodybeefcake said:


> Has someone put that bottle cage on upside down though....?


Opps, well spotted!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Picked up my Ghost HTX Actinum 2975 yesterday.
Ive only ridden it for a day now but man this thing flys XC.

Ive had many full suspension bikes and wanted a hardtail this time round, so pleased with it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My last bike which i sold a while ago.


----------



## Willows-dad

Your ghost is awesome! I've only had my specialized hardrock disc for about 6 weeks, but I ride it offroad almost everyday and its taking a beating. Finding myself looking at full suspension bikes already, but the only way to get anything decent below a grand is to go second hand. I think if I traded up already the other half would serve me my knackers for dinner! Muc-off could always lend me that Santa Cruz that they have just lying about.


----------



## Danno1975

My bikes.

1999 Rockhopper comp all still shiny and working and set up as a wet day am winter commuter with continental dual fighters, engine oil in the forks and a bit of 15mm pipe replacing the threaded preload adjust, it's on ]its 5th chain, 3rd cassette 2nd front rings, 2 SPD pedals, third saddle, xxx brake pads and 2nd front mech but still a great bike to commute on. And a 2013 Rockhopper 29er running an upgraded Deore external bottom braket and crank, up rated (but still only Suntour) forks and a nice selle italia saddle I've not had time to sit on yet for off road commuting and weekend exploring and my amazing (and bargain) Btwin Triban 5 for fast dry commenting, sportives charity rides and training. I do about 140 miles a week across the three of them. Don't really drive much now days hence me not being on the forum to much. I do detail the bikes tho lol. A last touch QD after every use.


----------



## Muc-Off

Jem said:


> This weekend I've given my single speed a bit of customising, new wheels and new paint:


Very Nice!!


----------



## Beancounter

woodybeefcake said:


> Has someone put that bottle cage on upside down though....?


Good spot Sir :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

Nah the elite cages are that way inclined, same with the team sky one my btwin.


----------



## PaulGTI

The one on the downtube is the right way, the one on the seat tube is upside down.


----------



## Geordieexile

My carbon toy!








[/URL][/IMG]

Not getting as many miles in as I should!


----------



## Danno1975

PaulGTI said:


> The one on the downtube is the right way, the one on the seat tube is upside down.


Oh yeah lol


----------



## 306chris

My new daily commuter.


----------



## zed3

I ache a bit today after a 90km cycle yesterday, though the 1.9km swim and 21km run probably have something to do with it as well


----------



## Jem

Muc-Off said:


> Very Nice!!


Thanks.



306chris said:


> My new daily commuter.


Nice  Looks like the rear brake line has come unclipped from the top clip on the down tube though?


----------



## 306chris

Jem said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nice  Looks like the rear brake line has come unclipped from the top clip on the down tube though?


Yes it has - silly design that will soon be sorted with a couple of small zip ties.

Had the first ride on it today and really impressed.


----------



## dee4life2005

Not the most recent picture, don't have the stupidly large saddle bag on it anymore. It's a Beone Diablo Race, with full Ultegra groupset ... done about 9000 miles on it in the last 12 months  with several 100+ mile rides thrown in, including over Glenshee and Cairn `O Mount.

Picture taken from the summit of Craigowl Hill at the back on Dundee ... views worth the hard 20-25% gradient section.


----------



## Barchettaman

Got a new project coming on - a steel Bottecchia.

Here´s how it looked on the advert:










And here´s where we are now:










Crankset sprayed & chainring polished, before and after:



















Hopefully it´ll look something like this when I´m finished:










I´ve currently at a total spend of €45, I´m going to try to keep the budget under €100 as it makes things more challenging that way. Anyone can throw money at a project like this, the fun comes in doing it on a shoestring!


----------



## great gonzo

Hired this while on holiday in Spain.



















Gonz.


----------



## 182_Blue

My new


----------



## 47p2

Oops another bike slips under the radar

I went to see a used single speed Genesis Skyline today and saw it and couldn't say no, it's like brand spanking new just out of the box with not even a blemish on the paintwork. It belonged to an old chap who bought it new and travelled no more than 20 miles on it then decided it wasn't for him so it's been languishing in his garage for the past few years. I actually felt bad taking it for a test run as it was chucking it down, I bet that was the first time the bike has ever been out in the rain. The old fella even gave me a set of mudguards so I will be fitting them and using this bike throughout the winter months as much as possible

Here are a few pictures


----------



## Turkleton

Haven't been on it properly in far too long


----------



## Muc-Off

Hi guys, I was just reading through this thread. We recently interviewed Jamie Wilkins (Deputy Editor of ProCycling magazine) and he gave some stellar advice about cycling, both competitively and for leisure. Take a look: http://muc-off.com/content/blog/525-tuesday-takeover-jamie-wilkins

Cheers


----------



## bikeit

Planet X RT58 carbon with full Ultegra groupset and H Plus Son rims.


----------



## Xploit

Superb thread!!!

Here is my daily ride, as it was after a haggle on ebay










Was in a real state, not sure what previous owners had done to it...










During;




























Then as it was, all new except rear wheel and shock, since had a bigger rear disc and also have some KORE 26s with commuter tyres on as the 24 knobblys were killing me. Save those for the woods!










Out with its mates...










Haro X7 bought back from the brink, love it!


----------



## t1mmy

Hey everyone...

Until recently I'd not really been on a bike for years. At the start of the summer I dusted off my old Specialized P3 jump bike which to be fair wasn't really the best suited to the types of rides I was doing.

Cycle to work is available so I'm going to buy a functional bike and I've narrowed it down to three and I would appreciate your thoughts:

1. Trek X-Caliber 5 E - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/x-caliber-5-e-2014-mountain-bike-ec053721










2. Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/hardrock-sport-disc-29er-2014-mountain-bike-ec053413










3. Cannondale Trail 6 29er - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/trail-6-29er-2014-mountain-bike-ec053947










All feedback will be helpful.


----------



## Xploit

Wish we did cycle to work..

Maybe an individual thread would get you a few more responses on this Pal? Not read full spec but I like the look of the Cannondale.


----------



## Doug_M

Bought this bike the other day,

2 weeks old, never used as unwanted gift... Got receipt and all.
Delighted to say the least. Rrp £650, paid £460 so think i got a great deal too!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_991946_langId_-1_categoryId_165499#tab8


----------



## Ryan Hughes

After breaking the frame on my Carrera banshee, I took advantage of the Chainreaction sale plus the extra 10% sale and bought myself a 2013 Commencal Meta Sl


----------



## shaunwistow

*Boardman Comp*


----------



## Beancounter

Well, it was bound to happen , having got into Road cycling about 2 years ago, I've added yet another bike to the existing collection ......this time a MTB :doublesho 
Sale offer seemed to good to pass up on so have just ordered myself a Cannondale Jekyll 3 (I know they've discontinued it  ) which should be perfect for some trails in Wales and the Lake District I've got penciled in later in the year.
Stock photo at the moment, but will replace with some proper ones once I get it later this week.


----------



## Lump

Nice bike, put a dropper on it and ride it like you stole it


----------



## Beancounter

Yup, a dropper will be the first addition


----------



## Bustanut

Here are mine. A 2014 specialized secteur sport triple.








And a 2012 specialized rockhopper expert (which I might have posted already but can't remember).








Both of these were bought through the cycle to work scheme. The rockhopper has had plenty of use to date but I have only done about 40 miles on the secteur. First impressions are very good and I can see myself racking up a good few miles on it.


----------



## Muc-Off

Muc-Off is proud to announce it is The Official Supplier of Bike Care Products for Team Sky in 2014. All Team Sky's vehicles, including their fleet of Jaguars will be cleaned and detailed using Muc-Off's automotive range!

For more information and to view the launch video click here!

Also check out our Exclusive Team Sky bundle!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bustanut

Muc-Off said:


> Muc-Off is proud to announce it is The Official Supplier of Bike Care Products for Team Sky in 2014. All Team Sky's vehicles, including their fleet of Jaguars will be cleaned and detailed using Muc-Off's automotive range!
> 
> For more information and to view the launch video click here!
> 
> Also check out our Exclusive Team Sky bundle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


So where is the picture of your bike???:wave:


----------



## 47p2

Muc-Off...I thought that was a typo


----------



## Rollinlow

Bustanut said:


> So where is the picture of your bike???:wave:


On top of that mountain think it was still dirty lol.


----------



## carrera2s

Been measured for my road bike at Pedal Precision Velodrome Manchester. Just waiting for bike suggestions then buy and take back to them for Pro fit and final adjustments. Ready to start road training for my 1st Sportive ever. 87 miles. Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## SkippyK

Looks fast. Isn't very fast with me on it, unfortunately.


----------



## 182_Blue

Finally got a built picture or two of my new bike


----------



## Lump

Oh she purdy !!!!


----------



## Beancounter

VERY nice Shaun


----------



## Xploit

Shaun said:


> Finally got a built picture or two of my new bike


Shaun, what cassette and chain ring are you running on that?


----------



## Lump

And while im thinking about it, get one of These and tidy up your bars


----------



## 182_Blue

Xploit said:


> Shaun, what cassette and chain ring are you running on that?


Its the new Sram X01 1x 11 speed, its not obvious to start with as it has a custom bashguard

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/sram-x01-groupset-first-look-38021/


----------



## 182_Blue

Lump said:


> And while im thinking about it, get one of These and tidy up your bars


:thumb:, on my last bike it used to fit just nicely on the stem, the new stem was shorter so it doesn't fit, that looks just the ticket :thumb:


----------



## Xploit

Shaun said:


> Its the new Sram X01 1x 11 speed
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/sram-x01-groupset-first-look-38021/


That is baller! Well out of my price range unfortunately, that cassette is ret spenny!


----------



## 182_Blue

^^ I had to google both ret spenny and baller :lol:


----------



## Xploit

Sorry about that :lol:

My new toy for Christmas










Currently building up my BMX too


----------



## 182_Blue

Nice, i was just making sure you wasnt 'dissin my ride' LOL


----------



## Beancounter

I managed to get mine out of the box at the weekend an put it together - really pleased with it


----------



## 182_Blue

Liking that


----------



## Xploit

Thats flash too! How come the rear mech has a white/clear cable cowling?


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Thanks  
Don't know  I was wondering the same, I think I'll be changing it for black at some point as your eyes are drawn to it against the rest of the dark bike. 

Thanks to Lump also for the link, just ordered one of those mounts for my Garmin :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Lump said:


> And while im thinking about it, get one of These and tidy up your bars


Whilst your being helpful you don't know of a gadget that stops the cables at the front of the handle bars slapping together ?, i used to use car trim tap on the cables but its not very pretty.

To show what i mean hear is a vintage chopper cable tidy LOL.


----------



## Beancounter

What's the wiry hair to the left :doublesho


----------



## Lump

Xploit said:


> Thats flash too! How come the rear mech has a white/clear cable cowling?


Im guessing it was a return for an issue. Prob why you got it so cheap  And those Garmin mounts are really good, nice and secure as well. bought one for all my bikes.


----------



## 182_Blue

Beancounter said:


> What's the wiry hair to the left :doublesho


No idea its a ebay picture :doublesho

Honest

The proof :lol:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/raleigh-chopper-vintage-Bike-Cable-Tidy-/200963863254


----------



## 182_Blue

Lump said:


> Im guessing it was a return for an issue. Prob why you got it so cheap  And those Garmin mounts are really good, nice and secure as well. bought one for all my bikes.


I saw one at Sherwood pines the other day, its part of the design by the looks of it.


----------



## Beancounter

Lump said:


> Im guessing it was a return for an issue. Prob why you got it so cheap  And those Garmin mounts are really good, nice and secure as well. bought one for all my bikes.


I did think that, but no, it's even in some of the Cannondale Stock photo's with white.:thumb:

It was super cheap  ........because they are stopping the Jekyll and Pauls Cycles have bought most of the remaining ones, I guess at a good price and are knocking them out, guy said he'd sold 5 on the same day I ordered mine, I don't think they'll be around for much longer. There were even a few cropping up on eBay for £1,899, so I guess a few people trying to make a fast buck 



Lump said:


> And those Garmin mounts are really good, nice and secure as well. bought one for all my bikes.


Wish I'd researched before I'd spent £50 on two OEM Garmin ones for my road bikes a few months ago :wall:


----------



## Xploit

Shaun said:


> I saw one at Sherwood pines the other day, its part of the design


Are you local to Pines Shaun?


----------



## 182_Blue

Xploit said:


> Are you local to Pines Shaun?


Yes its only a few miles :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Not a jekyl but part of their design ethos by the looks of it










And a jekyl


----------



## Xploit

Pretty sure going to try Cannock this weekend but If that fails i'll be up Pines. If I see anyone on a new looking Tallboy i'll offer them a bro-fist, if they don't return the gesture i'll know its not you :lol:


----------



## Lump

Lefty...... drool........

And glad its a design thing


----------



## 182_Blue

Xploit said:


> Pretty sure going to try Cannock this weekend but If that fails i'll be up Pines. If I see anyone on a new looking Tallboy i'll offer them a bro-fist, if they don't return the gesture i'll know its not you :lol:


Ahh, cannock, i keep meaning to get across to it, whats it like ?, where do you park (never been)


----------



## Lump

Cannock is my local, its ok. Not a patch on some of the Northern centers. But still a good day out. Maybe a DW ride needs planning


----------



## Rollinlow

Chase is ok but not as good as the hype, but its better than pines I do like pins in the dark though where you all from then I'm in middle of both swadlincote


----------



## 182_Blue

Rollinlow said:


> Chase is ok but not as good as the hype, but its better than pines I do like pins in the dark though where you all from then I'm in middle of both swadlincote


Linby on the edge of Hucknall


----------



## Rollinlow

If you have lights I'd be up for a night ride up there not really worth a trip In the day


----------



## t1mmy

I've been out loads on my new Cannondale since I got it in December, absolutely loving it. I've got to remember to stop smiling when flying down muddy paths or else I end up with mud in my teeth :lol:


----------



## chr15rey

t1mmy said:


> I've been out loads on my new Cannondale since I got it in December, absolutely loving it. I've got to remember to stop smiling when flying down muddy paths or else I end up with mud in my teeth :lol:


try this, you can smile all you like then.
http://www.muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=49&product_id=112


----------



## Xploit

Shaun said:


> Ahh, cannock, i keep meaning to get across to it, whats it like ?, where do you park (never been)


Will be my first go, we've been hammering pines but getting a bit bored of it especially since its been very wet, I'll let you know how it is...



Shaun said:


> Linby on the edge of Hucknall


I was from Arnold way but now live in West Bridgeford so Pines is 20miles each way for me. Lots of canal and river trails for me to ride this way but nothing exciting...



chr15rey said:


> try this, you can smile all you like then.
> http://www.muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=49&product_id=112


I've had one on my bike all year and it does not stop poo being flung all up in your grill :lol:

The MuckyNutz ass saver works a treat though to stop it going up your back/down your pants, just slots in and out too and doesn't look too gimpy...


----------



## 182_Blue

Lump said:


> And while im thinking about it, get one of These and tidy up your bars


:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Looks good , you beat me to it , I fitted my one last night, I went for mine over the stem rather than yours out front........I'm now wondering if I got right :lol:

Oh, and for the avoidance of doubt, those handlebars aren't touching the wall are they :doublesho


----------



## Lump

:doublesho LOL Wrong way round :newbie: :lol:


----------



## Beancounter

Lump said:


> :doublesho LOL Wrong way round :newbie: :lol:


Who, me or Shaun. :rofl:
I thought I read for Road, you have it 'out front' and for MTB on the stem, what you say master Lump?


----------



## 182_Blue

Beancounter said:


> Looks good , you beat me to it , I fitted my one last night, I went for mine over the stem rather than yours out front........I'm now wondering if I got right :lol:
> 
> Oh, and for the avoidance of doubt, those handlebars aren't touching the wall are they :doublesho


They are touching the wall but theres a glove on the end :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Beancounter said:


> Who, me or Shaun. :rofl:
> I thought I read for Road, you have it 'out front' and for MTB on the stem, what you say master Lump?


Its me i tried it over the stem as per Wiggle bumf but if i get off and push i use the stem to hold the bike and it got in the way.


----------



## Beancounter

Get off and push :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue

Beancounter said:


> Get off and push :doublesho


If your not pushing occasionally then you not being adventurous enough


----------



## Rollinlow

Shaun said:


> If your not pushing occasionally then you not being adventurous enough


On that bike you should never need to push its a whippet if it was a 40lb bike you'd be aloud that excuse lol


----------



## Lump

Yeh you dont want it out front, if you have an off, it will get hit first if you go down hard. and you dont wanna loos a £300 garmin


----------



## 182_Blue

Lump said:


> Yeh you dont want it out front, if you have an off, it will get hit first if you go down hard. and you dont wanna loos a £300 garmin


I looked and it's no more safe on the stem than it is out front, plus that's a garmin 200 so only about £90


----------



## 182_Blue

Without going into to much detail I'm not always well enough to push too hard all the time :thumb:



Rollinlow said:


> On that bike you should never need to push its a whippet if it was a 40lb bike you'd be aloud that excuse lol


----------



## possul

Dont know if I've posted in this before but here's mine with recent additions, Easton tubeless ready wheels and maxxis high roller lust, very dirty 

Cannock chase today, took four hours but I do go with my nearly 50 year old dad! He's getting old bless him
Well be getting it down to 2.5, going once a month this year

Shaun, how does Linby compare to somewhere like pines?

Xploit, how can you not like riding in slushy wet stuff, makes for a very exciting ride if you go for it


----------



## Rollinlow

Shaun said:


> Without going into to much detail I'm not always well enough to push too hard all the time :thumb:


I'm only pulling your chain lol, I used to mainly ride dh so used to push all the time then I got a lot fitter an had a more Xc bike as I was getting married, since then I got lazy sold that bike ate to much, I've just built up a new AM bike again so I can get back on it get some fittness back an go big again.


----------



## 182_Blue

possul said:


> Dont know if I've posted in this before but here's mine with recent additions, Easton tubeless ready wheels andI'm maxxis high roller lust, very dirty
> 
> Cannock chase today, took four hours but I do go with my nearly 50 year old dad! He's getting bless him
> Well be getting it down to 2.5, going once a month this year
> 
> Shaun, how does Linby compare to somewhere like pines?
> 
> Xploit, how can you not like riding in slushy wet stuff, makes for a very exciting ride if you go for it


Well we have lots of countryside, i can go upto Newstead abbey then into thieves wood etc (Sherwood forest), then i have bestwood park and around there, i am bascially surrounded by forests LOL, these areas are just natural woods whereas the pines is a man made course built for bikes.


----------



## andy monty

Shaun said:


> Well we have lots of countryside, i can go upto Newstead abbey then into thieves wood etc (Sherwood forest), then i have bestwood park and around there, i am bascially surrounded by forests LOL, these areas are just natural woods whereas the pines is a man made course built for bikes.


How good is the pines trail now went a few years ago and they had flattened all the trails to build the new ones?


----------



## Xploit

Shaun said:


> Well we have lots of countryside, i can go upto Newstead abbey then into thieves wood etc (Sherwood forest), then i have bestwood park and around there, i am bascially surrounded by forests LOL, these areas are just natural woods whereas the pines is a man made course built for bikes.


Shaun, don't suppose you know where the jump section is at Bestwood? I know most of it well but have seen videos of youths on nicely built jumps but have been unable to find it on my last few visits...

They could do a lot with the quarry, real shame its there unused.



andy monty said:


> How good is the pines trail now went a few years ago and they had flattened all the trails to build the new ones?


Pines is good but other than the DH part off the trails there isn't a lot of technical stuff. Last few weeks they've laid some new pathes and added a rock garden in, its ok but over in under 5 seconds!

Running 11-34 on the back and a 36 front but fancy a change to make climbing a little easier, any suggestions on cassette or to change the ring? 9speed...

BTW I found Cannock a fresh change! Some big big climbs but then its a little more consistent than Pines, by comparison Pines has a lot of short climbs and the surface at Cannock allows you to freewheel a lot more, I rode much better there. Lots more technical but pal had a few falls and one snapped the mech hanger so we were 5miles out and had to walk back :lol:


----------



## Rollinlow

You need locals to show you bestwood mate, you will get board of the chase after a few times but does have abit more than pines, if you want to go bigger Woburn is the place fun there, an chicksands used to be ok not been for ages here its abit crap now. If you want better gearing put a roller an bash ring on an run a mech an 2 rings up front helps out a lot more an unless your legs are superstrong you need a granny up the chase.


----------



## j_foot

Cannondale CAAD 8 2012 and my 20" Unicycle :argie:


----------



## Beancounter

Nice, Cannondale really got it right with the CAAD's. :thumb:
Nearly got one instead of my Synapse, but wanted to get full mud guards on for winter so that's what swayed me.


----------



## j_foot

Beancounter said:


> Nice, Cannondale really got it right with the CAAD's. :thumb:
> Nearly got one instead of my Synapse, but wanted to get full mud guards on for winter so that's what swayed me.


:thumb:

All I got is a ass saver that keeps my rear from being soaked, does the job but nothing like a full set of muddies would


----------



## 182_Blue

Xploit said:


> Shaun, don't suppose you know where the jump section is at Bestwood? I know most of it well but have seen videos of youths on nicely built jumps but have been unable to find it on my last few visits...


Its hard to explain but its not in the main part of Bestwood park which is probably why you have missed it, theres a link below that may be of help

http://extremesportsmap.com/uk/spot_details.php?spot_id=4165


----------



## shaunwistow




----------



## carrera2s

My 2013 Specialized MTB. Had a year for use on trails only. Really good bike for the money. Deciding on a road bike now as want to do more road rides and sportives!:thumb:


----------



## Xploit

Rollinlow said:


> You need locals to show you bestwood mate, you will get board of the chase after a few times but does have abit more than pines, if you want to go bigger Woburn is the place fun there, an chicksands used to be ok not been for ages here its abit crap now. If you want better gearing put a roller an bash ring on an run a mech an 2 rings up front helps out a lot more an unless your legs are superstrong you need a granny up the chase.


I grew up in Arnold so knew Bestwood well 10years ago :lol:

Here is a vid I snipped together of my pal taking some tumbles on the Black part of the monkey trail...


----------



## riggsy

here are a few of mine past and present


----------



## Lump

Nice single speed


----------



## riggsy

Lump said:


> Nice single speed


ta I regret selling it, think I will have to buy another one


----------



## Lump

SS off road is much fun, really enjoying this wet winter on mine.


----------



## dillinja999

spot the retro item haha


----------



## 182_Blue

^Solar powered rear light ?


----------



## S63

Saddle?


----------



## archiebald

Bought a second hand Carrera Virtuoso today to go along with my Kona Kula. Joining the Lycra boys soon!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Seeing all these bikes makes me want to go and get mine out of the garage!


----------



## Rollinlow

dillinja999 said:


> spot the retro item haha


Wow an old dcd I had one in yellow when I was young, you were cool if you had one lol.


----------



## GNshaving

Some stunning bikes! Getting myself a cannondale tomorrow as I need to start getting fit! As I have been doing to much getting fat lol


----------



## aDAM31

My Genesis Alpitude



















And my road bike...Genesis Volant 00


----------



## winrya

Swapped my road bike recently for a boardman carbon and replaced my trance x and picked up my new CUBE STEREO 160 SUPER HPC RACE 27.5 on the weekend. Full carbon, 650b wheels, first impressions are it's awesome. No great photos yet but will get some up once i hit the trails.



someone else's better photo in the mean time



and one with the boardman pro carbon sat on the turbo in the background


----------



## simonjj

Little update to mine, just changed the shock for a CCDBA CS which is very impressive:


----------



## Lump

Lot of people buying Cube this year, may have to do a demo


----------



## Beancounter

Lump OT - but which dropper would you recommend. 
Seeing good reviews of the Reverb and clearly a Thompson Elite is good, but any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## Lump

Yeh the Giant, its cheap and very reliable. Only one issue with it is the switch on the bar. I replaced the bendy wire with a L pipe. Had mine for two years and still not had a service on it. Or go for it and buy the Thompson, I would if I was buying again....


----------



## Beancounter

ha ha, you've sort of reconfirmed my thinking, everyone says, just get the Thompson and similarly, those that haven't got one currently said they would next time....
<runs off to scour the net for the best price>


----------



## GNshaving

What do you lads think of this? Looking at ordering this today it only to get a bit more fit no crazy down hill ect..... 
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m1b0s2p3693/CANNONDALE-TRAIL-SL-4-2011


----------



## Beancounter

Can't really comment on the bike as only recently got into MTB'ing, but I bought my Jekyll3 from Pauls cycles and they were very good to deal with


----------



## GNshaving

Beancounter said:


> Can't really comment on the bike as only recently got into MTB'ing, but I bought my Jekyll3 from Pauls cycles and they were very good to deal with


Awesome thanks mate!


----------



## macdo

My new custom build.

Boardman Race Prepared Carbon Frame and Carbon Forks.

Full Ultegra Groupset and wheels.


----------



## losi_8_boy

Just paid for this


----------



## Barchettaman

macdo said:


> My new custom build.
> 
> Boardman Race Prepared Carbon Frame and Carbon Forks.
> 
> Full Ultegra Groupset and wheels.


Lovely build.
Are you planning to drop a spacer or two, and maybe go for a flatter stem, at some point in the future?


----------



## Barchettaman

Apologies for the terrible carpet and general state of the cellar.
Quantec Race CC Cyclocross build, Oval Concepts wheelset, cheap aluminium fork, SRAM Rival drivetrain with an old compact crankset (Shimano RSX I think)
All in all I have about €300 in this bike.
My new do-it-all bike!


----------



## macdo

Barchettaman said:


> Lovely build.
> Are you planning to drop a spacer or two, and maybe go for a flatter stem, at some point in the future?


Just a temporary stem for build purposes. I have a new one on order!


----------



## Rollinlow

simonjj said:


> Little update to mine, just changed the shock for a CCDBA CS which is very impressive:


That's so nice an nice shock always wanted a transition since the bottlerocket came out


----------



## Xploit

I have seen so many Cube's out on the trails, I think they're well priced and keenly marketed at the moment which is why folk are going for them.


Changed to a 32T NW Raceface ring and have found the bike much better to ride.


----------



## GNshaving

So my bike turned up today! Well happy with it for the cash!

Going to give it a good test ride tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## renton

Here are my current ones..........

Boardman for commuting...



Fully rebuilt 2010 Turner 5 spot for off roading duties..



And this lot are my previous bikes....


----------



## macdo

Some nice bikes there mate!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im after a bit of advice please. Looking to replace my cheap Claude Butler Stone River mountain bike as parts aren't easy to find. But they've moved on so much in recent years and I feel a little out of my depth to be honest. And they are uber expensive as well.

I use my bike just for general fitness, riding around my local park and cycling with my lad to school and back. Mostly concrete paths with the odd muddy lane, but nothing strenuous. Mine has front suspension which Ive locked off as I find it annoying when riding on paths.

So which type do you think I need? Ive not set a budget as im prepared to buy whichever bike is most suitable, but for my riding style I don't need all the bells and whistles. Oh, and I'm 6'3" tall, which rules out a lot of bikes!!


----------



## 182_Blue

What sort of budget ?, plus why do you think being 6'3" rules out a lot of bikes ?, I'm 6'4" and can't think why I wouldn't be able to get any bike I wanted as long as I bought the correct size.


----------



## LeadFarmer

When I purchased my current bike I recall my choice being restricted as there were hardly any that were big enough.


----------



## GNshaving

Well had my first play on my bike today! All i can say is why did i stay away from it for so many years! Can't wait to get back on it again in the morning! Mind you me legs are KILLING lol :lol:


----------



## possul

Been out to canncok today. Legs sore, **** killing, feeling tired,came off on a black section but it was awesome, gets faster each time I go. Jumps were higher to


----------



## GNshaving

possul said:


> Been out to canncok today. Legs sore, **** killing, feeling tired,came off on a black section but it was awesome, gets faster each time I go. Jumps were higher to


I used to live by the chase in hednesford


----------



## possul

Met a few who lived ten minutes away, wish there was one that close to me! Closet is 45 mins but no way near as good as the cannock.
Going to try gisbern forest, somewhere up north past Manchester. Looks pretty good/fast from what ive seen


----------



## renton

GNshaving said:


> I used to live by the chase in hednesford


Interested to hear your views on hednesford as I'm thinking of buying a house that backs onto the Chase!


----------



## Rollinlow

The chase ain't amaZing if you try other places you will soon see


----------



## possul

Rollinlow said:


> The chase ain't amaZing if you try other places you will soon see


Name a few...... Were in nottingham.

Its about a hour 10 away. Thats why we go. We think its mint, other people wont


----------



## Rollinlow

I'm from derby mate what kind of riding do you like if you like big gaps an jumps an flowy lines the Woburn is awesome, llandegla is good but yeh I guess if its between chase an pines then the chase it would be, there's not much elevation our way


----------



## possul

From what you've said similar style to you. Llandelga is next on my list. 
This year, Gisburn forest, lee quarry in lancashire and a few other centres in Wales at a minimum.
Your not wrong, theres nothing really within a good 2 hour drive


----------



## Rollinlow

If you fancy coming out somtime come with us to ribbesford really good fun there short downhill runs with gaps Burms an tables you will love it can go big or leave ya balls at home lol, I haven't rode much in the last year an half so need to step up again lol


----------



## possul

Just had a look at some YouTube vids and thats exactly what I look for.
May take you up on the offer mate. Will pm you when fit and ready


----------



## Rollinlow

No probs mate its a waste of time unroll it drys up as it rolls slow in the wet kinver is ok aswell bigger gaps


----------



## Xploit

Me and my lot can't get up early enough when a day off comes around to go much further than Cannock which is an hour from me.

What is a good riding time for Cannock, both follow the dog and monkey trail?


----------



## possul

Xploit said:


> Me and my lot can't get up early enough when a day off comes around to go much further than Cannock which is an hour from me.
> 
> What is a good riding time for Cannock, both follow the dog and monkey trail?


I go with my old man, hes nearly 50 and it took us 3hr 20mins. Hes alot Un fitter than me tbh, I could go round without stopping but he cant! 
Id go on my own but its not quite the same with someone to race round!


----------



## Xploit

Took me and another youth 2hrs bang on last week but I'd really ran out of steam over the last mile, he pushed up a lot of hills too. I think we could get it down to 1:40 once we haven't got as much gear on and ground isn't so sloppy in places.


----------



## possul

Xploit said:


> Took me and another youth 2hrs bang on last week but I'd really ran out of steam over the last mile, he pushed up a lot of hills too. I think we could get it down to 1:40 once we haven't got as much gear on and ground isn't so sloppy in places.


Im going to have to go on my own now just to see what time I do.
Tbh the climbs take there toll on my legs though. Im not the fittest but not the slowest either!


----------



## Xploit

My bike is more for rushing downhill than climbing, i've been stubborn and stuck with 24s too :lol:

I may get to Pines on Saturday but it will be April before I can get back to Cannock I think, gutted.


----------



## possul

Pines may still be pure sludge. Went three weeks ago. Theres just no drainage. Sloppy sloppy! But still exercise


----------



## Rollinlow

If you worrying about times then you falling into the new age mtb trap before you know it you will want a 29er an a big beard, save the energy for the downs the rest of the people can worrie about how quick they did the climbs


----------



## chippy1970

My cube , not used it for a while as I've been struggling with a slipped disc in my back. Got it 3 years ago for my 40th. Cubes are really well built.

Must get out on it now the flooding has receded at last


----------



## chunkytfg

Rollinlow said:


> If you worrying about times then you falling into the new age mtb trap before you know it you will want a 29er an a big beard, save the energy for the downs the rest of the people can worrie about how quick they did the climbs


Not read the whole conversation but isn't it eh uphill you need energy for? Gravity tends to do the heavy lifting on the way down!:thumb:


----------



## Rollinlow

chunkytfg said:


> Not read the whole conversation but isn't it eh uphill you need energy for? Gravity tends to do the heavy lifting on the way down!:thumb:


Depends what type of rider you are if you like Lycra then yeh you need it for the ups


----------



## possul

Haha lycra. I wear two pairs of shorts, an old ish t shirt and a yellow reflective jacket if its chilly, then a camelback. I refuse to pay for mtb clothes and shoes. They wont make me fitter!


----------



## Rollinlow

possul said:


> Haha lycra. I wear two pairs of shorts, an old ish t shirt and a yellow reflective jacket if its chilly, then a camelback. I refuse to pay for mtb clothes and shoes. They wont make me fitter!


That's the way, I need to get back on the bike


----------



## S63

I want one of these

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1804944614/lumen-a-retro-reflective-city-bicycle?ref=live


----------



## buck-egit

Mine's almost here !!!!!!!


----------



## 47p2

N+1 yet again

Decided I wanted a fixed wheel to try, I've flipped the wheel on the single speed a couple of times to fixed but only for a short duration so never really got the hang of riding fixed. Then I saw this track bike come up for sale and decided to bite the bullet, it's taken me a week to sort it out and today was my first ride on it. Completely different to riding fixed gear at the velodrome and not something I would recommend you try out on the open roads before getting lots of car park practise.

Only one (front) brake required on fixed gear bikes


----------



## nichol4s

Anybody own a Planet X pro carbon?


----------



## DNZ 21

Been getting out again on my MTB but for a while I have fancied getting a road bike. Work have just sorted out the cycle to work so I might as well take advantage of that while I can and finally have the push I need to get a road bike

Think I have narrowed it down to these 2 but just cant decide on the one to get (slightly leaning towards the composite)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.1.black.red/14977/66543/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.composite.3/14976/66541/

Anyone got any advice on which one to choose?


----------



## badly_dubbed

only one i have left.

didn't finish this one, broke it and sold it


----------



## Maggi200

I'm sure I've not posted in here previously










Can't wait to get out on it tomorrow morning


----------



## Barchettaman

Foul for the non-drive side shot, small chain ring and spacers.... without even mentioning that rattan sofa and cushion roadcrash.

Only kidding.
Looks a nice bike, hope you get some good weather to enjoy it!


----------



## woodybeefcake

After weeks and weeks of reading, researching, deciding what I want most, put a deposit on one of these today! Just have a four week wait now!

http://www.giant-liverpool.co.uk/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.tcr.composite.2/14971/66533/


----------



## rinns

Sworks venge frame ordered for the summer steed


----------



## nichol4s

Ordered this yesterday build date is 8th may 
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPULT2/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-ultegra-road-bike
Got it in gloss like below :argie:


----------



## S63

^^^^looks very tasty indeed.

How safe is a carbon frame in the event of a breakage due to a crash?


----------



## nichol4s

S63 said:


> ^^^^looks very tasty indeed.
> 
> How safe is a carbon frame in the event of a breakage due to a crash?


Couldn't say john but I'm sure it will with stand a certain amount.... I hope so anyway. This is my first road bike really looking forward to picking it up, also got a full retul fitting
http://www.planetx.co.uk/pro-bike-fit


----------



## Alfa GTV

Just bought a second hand Giant Defy 2.5 as my first road bike.

Pick it up Saturday, great price too


----------



## Lump

Good bikes


----------



## Xploit

Rollinlow said:


> Depends what type of rider you are if you like Lycra then yeh you need it for the ups


I wear lycra out on the road but just shorts and scruffs when im offy, nothign wrong with competing against pals time wise, gives a stand point and to keep an eye on progress...

Thinking about taking the plunge for one of these if anyone has any comments or suggestions for alternatives... http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOCODX01/on-one-codeine-29-sram-x01-mountain-bike










Would really rather go for 27.5 however so hopefully they would strike a deal instead of 29s


----------



## Rollinlow

Xploit said:


> I wear lycra out on the road but just shorts and scruffs when im offy, nothign wrong with competing against pals time wise, gives a stand point and to keep an eye on progress...
> 
> I wasn't say there's anything wrong with Lycra just the things have changed now days it didn't mater how much you bike or gear cost or if you had a poc lid, but now days if you ain't your the odd bloke. Rob Warner had it right.


----------



## possul

Some very tasty carbon bits cropping up.
If onky I had some spare dosh!


----------



## DNZ 21

My new composite defy. Its nothing fancy but will more than do for me to get a few more miles in and get the fitness up a little more



Also the good old Cube is still going strong. Just back from a trip to Hamsterley so dirty like it should be lol


----------



## woodybeefcake

nichol4s said:


> Ordered this yesterday build date is 8th may
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPULT2/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-ultegra-road-bike
> Got it in gloss like below :argie:


I looked at those for the price. Was very tempting, however, it isn't full Ultegra running gear. It's a mish mash of other parts, that's how they keep the price down. Awesome looking frame for the price though!

Liking the posted Defy's too. I looked at the defy but went mad and ordered a TCR Comp 2. Picking it up tomorrow and I cannot wait!!!! :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

woodybeefcake said:


> I looked at those for the price. Was very tempting, however, it isn't full Ultegra running gear. It's a mish mash of other parts, that's how they keep the price down. Awesome looking frame for the price though!
> 
> Liking the posted Defy's too. I looked at the defy but went mad and ordered a TCR Comp 2. Picking it up tomorrow and I cannot wait!!!! :thumb:


Maybe you should re look its full 11 speed 6800 now :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

That's good then. Maybe too many people wanted the 'full' Ultegra so they had to give in?

Anyway, finally I picked mine up. Absolutely made up with it, it's already had four coats of Werkstatt!


----------



## nichol4s

Very nice, what spec is that? 105 / Tiagra mix? Do you know the weight?


----------



## chrisibiza

@nichol4s



woodybeefcake said:


> After weeks and weeks of reading, researching, deciding what I want most, put a deposit on one of these today! Just have a four week wait now!
> 
> http://www.giant-liverpool.co.uk/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.tcr.composite.2/14971/66533/


----------



## Jem

Here's my new Boardman Team Carbon:


----------



## losi_8_boy

Can anyone help? I'm looking for some longer bars for my ht boardman pro. The OE ones are 670 so longer than that and ideally black possible carbon or carbon fibre 

Thanks


----------



## MCZ2047

I picked this up 2nd hand back in December, after enjoying being out with my brother in the highlands a few times.


----------



## Rollinlow

losi_8_boy said:


> Can anyone help? I'm looking for some longer bars for my ht boardman pro. The OE ones are 670 so longer than that and ideally black possible carbon or carbon fibre
> 
> Thanks


Easton haven you would best with merlin crc or wiggle


----------



## Audriulis

Ok I'll post mine shizuoka, just fitted sks mudguards today, don't like the way it looks like but its my daily horse so


----------



## Rollinlow

My new to me bike gone back to the dh now


----------



## Alan W

My Cooper Zandvoort with upgraded Andel chainset and Whyte saddle.


----------



## chunkytfg

Alan W said:


> My Cooper Zandvoort with upgraded Andel chainset and Whyte saddle.


Thats lovely:thumb: Very simple and understated.

What rear hub/gear's it got?


----------



## Alan W

chunkytfg said:


> Thats lovely:thumb: Very simple and understated.


Thanks! :thumb:



chunkytfg said:


> What rear hub/gear's it got?


Simano Nexus 3 speed hub gear. Simple and effective, it meets my needs as an urban runabout. 

Alan W


----------



## nichol4s

[/URL]



Finally turned up and weighed it to day with lights, bag and pedals fitted 8.4kg


----------



## J55TTC

Felt AR2 Di2

Fuji D6

BMC

Stumpjumper elite


----------



## Bustanut

Some stunners there J55TTC.


----------



## J55TTC

Thanks, all great in their own ways, got a rockhopper elite too but strangely no photos of it.


----------



## NiallSD

After 3 months of building it up seperately.


----------



## Davemm

some lovely bikes in here.


seriously tempted by the Planet X XLS cyclocross as a new stead that covers most of my rides


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> some lovely bikes in here.
> 
> seriously tempted by the Planet X XLS cyclocross as a new stead that covers most of my rides


If you do get you order in soon rather than laterals there services is pretty shonky tbh :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Thankyou for that, have you had any problems with yours ? I know it's different bit comes from the same place.


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> Thankyou for that, have you had any problems with yours ? I know it's different bit comes from the same place.


the gears wanted indexing so I had to take it back for that as it had took 5 weeks from ordering I was a little annoyed, the first ride I did on it 200 miles it was faultless :thumb: and is now too


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> the gears wanted indexing so I had to take it back for that as it had took 5 weeks from ordering I was a little annoyed, the first ride I did on it 200 miles it was faultless :thumb: and is now too


This worry's me a little as its over 2 hours to them from Shrewsbury, so any problems will have to be dealt with locally.

Does the cf frame make much difference this is whats mainly attracting me to the bike along with half decent components and price. but its still a lot of money for a bike for a normal person like me


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> This worry's me a little as its over 2 hours to them from Shrewsbury, so any problems will have to be dealt with locally.
> 
> Does the cf frame make much difference this is whats mainly attracting me to the bike along with half decent components and price. but its still a lot of money for a bike for a normal person like me


This was my first road bike and I wanted to buy a half decent bike as a crap one could have ruined my expectations of road riding so going from a 15kg mtb with 2.2 tyres to a 8kg road bike with 23mm tyres was like night and day it's fast, responsive and light, my rides are now quicker and I feel like I've road 2 miles after a 30 miler.

Like you say to the average man it's a lot of money but IMO worth it, what bike you looking at getting?


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> This was my first road bike and I wanted to buy a half decent bike as a crap one could have ruined my expectations of road riding so going from a 15kg mtb with 2.2 tyres to a 8kg road bike with 23mm tyres was like night and day it's fast, responsive and light, my rides are now quicker and I feel like I've road 2 miles after a 30 miler.
> 
> Like you say to the average man it's a lot of money but IMO worth it, what bike you looking at getting?


This is the problem, I currently ride a mtb like you but as you know its hard work on the road and not ideal, so i was looking at a cyclo cross which i can use to commute and also on the light trails and bridle paths we have round here.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLS105/planet-x-xls-shimano-105-cyclocross-bike

http://www.davemellorcycles.com/productdetails.asp?productid=32155

http://www.konaworld.com/jake_the_snake.cfm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-CaadX-105-Disc-2014-Cyclocross-Bike_66038.htm

Dont really want to spend more than £1000 and would like disks on the bike not cantis. 
Do like the appeal of a full carbon fiber bike

currently just going round in circles trying to decide and its not helped by not being able to sit on the bikes all apart from one.


----------



## Lump

If I were buying from the list above, it would be the cannondale. seconded buy the giant. And are you intending on going off road on it ?


----------



## Davemm

Not exactly off road just the odd track which has no drops or boulders just the odd tree rout and gravel patch. 

Im really at a loss as to which way is best to go


----------



## Lump

Stick them in a hat, and pull out one. And actually buy it....


----------



## S63

Davemm said:


> currently just going round in circles trying to decide and its not helped by not being able to sit on the bikes all apart from one.


I think because of your dilemma and uncertainty it is essential to at least sit on and hopefully road test any potential purchase, a lot of money to buy "blind" for want of a better expression.

Don't forget either and bearing in mind the recent cobble stage of the TDF it's possible to change the handling of a bike considerably with a different choice of tyre and pressure. some teams changed bikes for the varying conditions whilst others stuck with the one make just fine tuning tyres.:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

tough call tbh I'd go Cannondale then Planet X both stealthy looking machines imo the Planet x is better vfm :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis

Cannondale for me too, as you can test ride it in the nearest shop which stocks it, I would not buy a bike without a road test


----------



## nichol4s

Have you ordered one yet Davemm


----------



## nogrille

bagged me a freebie

__
https://flic.kr/p/okgymr


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> Have you ordered one yet Davemm


No didn't her chance to get to the local shop today so contemplating taking the day off work and having a trip up north and trying the Planet X and any others I can in a day. Feel it's a bit silly to buy a bike of that value without at least sitting on one.


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> No didn't her chance to get to the local shop today so contemplating taking the day off work and having a trip up north and trying the Planet X and any others I can in a day. Feel it's a bit silly to buy a bike of that value without at least sitting on one.


There's an Evans Cycles in Sheffield also JE James in Rotherham all about 15/20 min radius to Planet X be sure to get a test ride before you buy.


----------



## jamieblackford

Purchased my first mountain bike this Friday, Carrera Kraken. I know Carrera's are usually frowned upon because they're halfords own brand but the spec on the bike is hard to beat for under £500. I'm not an overly adventurous rider atm mainly woodlands and cross country so this will do me for now. Really pleased with it.


----------



## Davemm

jamieblackford said:


> Purchased my first mountain bike this Friday, Carrera Kraken. I know Carrera's are usually frowned upon because they're halfords own brand but the spec on the bike is hard to beat for under £500. I'm not an overly adventurous rider atm mainly woodlands and cross country so this will do me for now. Really pleased with it.


Had the older model for a few years now and other than a warped disc mines been faultless.


----------



## jamieblackford

Only been on it twice but seems a good bike. I've nothing to compare it to though. Il be looking to upgrade the forks for air ones eventually as the ones on atm are coil springs and don't sag enough when I'm on because I'm probably lighter than your average rider.


----------



## Jem

jamieblackford said:


> Purchased my first mountain bike this Friday, Carrera Kraken. I know Carrera's are usually frowned upon because they're halfords own brand but the spec on the bike is hard to beat for under £500. I'm not an overly adventurous rider atm mainly woodlands and cross country so this will do me for now. Really pleased with it.


I don't know why Carrera get frowned upon as they are good bikes and well speced for the money. People forget that 95% of bike manufactures don't actually make anything on their bikes, just spec a frame and the components on it. Even the manufactures who do make the frames will not make the groupset, wheels, handlebars etc. And there is nothing wrong with Carrera frames.


----------



## Lump

jamieblackford said:


> Only been on it twice but seems a good bike. I've nothing to compare it to though. Il be looking to upgrade the forks for air ones eventually as the ones on atm are coil springs and don't sag enough when I'm on because I'm probably lighter than your average rider.


No dont worry about that, they will work when needed. Just ride them till you brake them :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

my fixed










Bianchi


----------



## james_death

There a lovely pair...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Davemm said:


> This is the problem, I currently ride a mtb like you but as you know its hard work on the road and not ideal, so i was looking at a cyclo cross which i can use to commute and also on the light trails and bridle paths we have round here.
> 
> Dont really want to spend more than £1000 and would like disks on the bike not cantis.
> Do like the appeal of a full carbon fiber bike
> 
> currently just going round in circles trying to decide and its not helped by not being able to sit on the bikes all apart from one.


Planet-X is very well respected they have supplied a few bikes to top riders.

The Road bike arm of On-One, they have had moulds made that even some of the other big makers have used as although they designed the moulds, to buy the mould outright is very very expensive but they want to keep costs down so not to pass on the cost to customers bikes.

If i had time for riding and the funds it would be Planet-X for me.


----------



## badly_dubbed

new shoes for the Bianchi


----------



## TIODGE

Had a bit of a upgrade 

Shame dirt season is almost over


----------



## nichol4s

my Pro Carbon sporting a new pair of cosmics


----------



## Sicskate

Probably the wrong section, BUT...

A pal has offered me his 2004 specialist Hardrock sport for £80, I'd ideally like road tyres which are only £20ish, so not an issue.

Do you lot think £80 is a fair price for a ten year old bike??


----------



## Steve

Sicskate said:


> Probably the wrong section, BUT...
> 
> A pal has offered me his 2004 specialist Hardrock sport for £80, I'd ideally like road tyres which are only £20ish, so not an issue.
> 
> Do you lot think £80 is a fair price for a ten year old bike??


Does it come with free dog crap ?


----------



## Sicskate

Lol, apparently it's negotiable.


----------



## Sicskate

So opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## S63

Sicskate said:


> So opinions would be appreciated.


There's no Glasses guide for such things, you have to go with your gut feeling.


----------



## dandam

It's fine if it all works well, if it needs a new chain, cassette, bearings, pads, bottom bracket, etc then you could push the investment up to and beyond £200 especially if you are paying someone else to do it - at that point you are better buying newer or new.


----------



## Sicskate

He did mention I does need a new chain. 

He said the original one broke, and as a quick fix (stranded) he managed to buy one, but it was too small, apparently you can't use both of the top gear cogs at the same time?!?

Surly a chain couldn't be an issue... Could it??


----------



## Ashley_197

Here are my 2 bikes.

Scott Genius 730. 









And Saracen Myst Pro S (with a few upgrades so practically team spec😉).


----------



## 47p2

Finally finished the Giant Omnium, I managed to find a mint condition used Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black 17° stem which looks great and although the steerer needs chopped I don't want to do that until my fractured T4 is fully mended. I went with a Ritchey alloy one piece seatpost for strength even though I would have preferred the Zipp to match the stem, sadly at almost £100 for the seapost that was a bit too expensive.


----------



## 47p2

I've not been able to use this since my fracture as the stretch from the saddle to the handlebars was too long and caused lots of pain, so tonight I swallowed a few pain killers and went for a ride on the Paul Donohue built 853 tonight.


----------



## Dannbodge

I've just bought this badboy.
2014 Cube Peloton:


----------



## christhesparky

Just ordered a 2014 Giant Defy 4 in the end of season sale


----------



## 20vKarlos

This Arrived last week!

So Chuffed!

2014 Orange Five Pro - Deep Purple!

was a little annoyed after ordering it as a mate informed me that if id spent £200 more i could have had the Fox 34 Karishima Fronts and Rear shock upgrade! :lol:

Oh well I'm very happy with my purchase!







Rock Shox Reverb Post will be ordered in the next few weeks :thumb:


----------



## TangerineMan

That's my baby!


----------



## 32-BOY

My SCOTT SPARK 29er changed form 26" to 29er this season climbs really well really happy with it...few pics :thumb:


----------



## buzzman

My Giant 29er ☺


----------



## Lump

@32-BOY Really good bike that, hard to keep one on the ground


----------



## adamsalter2002

Just finished restoring my barn find PUCH sports 10


----------



## rich-hill

Here's my Scott foil


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ like that a lot.... Love my Scott CR1 SL for the mountains - super light loveliness 

Just added this to the stable, primarily as a winter bike as it will have full mudguards fitted in a couple of days, but also as a general mile eating alternative to my steel Enigma. Cant have too many Enigmas 

Spacers need removing now its completed its shakedown but otherwise pretty much there.


----------



## rich-hill

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ like that a lot....


Thank you


----------



## Jedi

My Specialized Hardrock Sport 29er...










Only changes I've made were refitting the stock seat as that alleged "comfort" saddle in the pic was like sitting on bricks, and replaced the stock brake pads with some Uberbike race compound ones for extra bite - totally transformed the quite lame Tektro hydraulics.


----------



## chr15rey

My son's first cycle speedway bike, changed grips to ODI lock ons since photo.


----------



## Peter D

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ like that a lot.... Love my Scott CR1 SL for the mountains - super light loveliness
> 
> Just added this to the stable, primarily as a winter bike as it will have full mudguards fitted in a couple of days, but also as a general mile eating alternative to my steel Enigma. Cant have too many Enigmas
> 
> Spacers need removing now its completed its shakedown but otherwise pretty much there.


That is a lovely bike! 
Peter


----------



## M4D YN

Its very obvious that there's some serious bikers on here,can anyone suggest where to look at a good front bike light for night riding and reputable please??


----------



## mlgt

Ive read the ebay cree lights for £20 are good. However I wasnt too sure on them as I cycle all weathers so I would recommend Lezyne lights. I have the macro and also some knog blinder 4 for backup. 

Hope this helps


----------



## M4D YN

mlgt said:


> Ive read the ebay cree lights for £20 are good. However I wasnt too sure on them as I cycle all weathers so I would recommend Lezyne lights. I have the macro and also some knog blinder 4 for backup.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yeah one of my mates/riding partners has bought one,19.50 and its blinding,but not into the lack of safety of the Imported stuff and lack of warranty


----------



## Ashley_197

The Cree lights are fantastic for the money to be honest.
I use them and the only issue I find is the battery isn't great on them.
Not sure I'd risk using them if it was overly wet out either, although they say the battery etc is waterproof they don't look that we'll protected.


----------



## FinstP

*Budnitz no 1 Titanium*

One of mine - a Budnitz No 1 Titanium with belt drive


----------



## 182_Blue

I have one of these on the way to go with my Tallboy LTC


----------



## mlgt

Ashley_197 said:


> The Cree lights are fantastic for the money to be honest.
> I use them and the only issue I find is the battery isn't great on them.
> Not sure I'd risk using them if it was overly wet out either, although they say the battery etc is waterproof they don't look that we'll protected.


Agreed. I think I would use these if I was going off road, but I only do road cycling so the lezynes are great.

I recently bought a Canyon Endurace road bike. Really enjoying it. Trying to sell my old bike now 

Opted not to get the Ultimate as this will be my daily ride.


----------



## chunkytfg

Shaun said:


> I have one of these on the way to go with my Tallboy LTC


Would you be a fan of the New Danny Mackaskill Video by any chance?


----------



## Alfieharley1

May be a stupid question how easy is it to build a downhill bike like above. I fancy a project and something different


----------



## 182_Blue

chunkytfg said:


> Would you be a fan of the New Danny Mackaskill Video by any chance?


I ordered before I saw the video actually, was nice to see it featured though.


----------



## 182_Blue

Alfieharley1 said:


> May be a stupid question how easy is it to build a downhill bike like above. I fancy a project and something different


If your talking about the Santa Cruz I posted then it's not classed as a downhill bike its a 'all mountain bike', how easy it is to build depends on if you have the right skills and tools etc, I reckon I could now do one but then I am still getting mine built for me.


----------



## Beancounter

VERY nice Shaun  ......love those Enve wheels :argie::argie:


----------



## beetie

mlgt said:


> Agreed. I think I would use these if I was going off road, but I only do road cycling so the lezynes are great.
> 
> I recently bought a Canyon Endurace road bike. Really enjoying it. Trying to sell my old bike now
> 
> Opted not to get the Ultimate as this will be my daily ride.


How do you like the canyon. Was tempted with one myself as they replaced the roadlite's for 2015. I ended up opting for the rose sl2000.


----------



## 47p2

Oh my bad...and in the bad books again with SWMBO as N+1 has grown another bike...

I've been admiring titanium frames for a while and love the idea of the low maintenance titanium frames are supposed to give, but I keep reading how the tubing can, and often does, eventually crack, which really puts me off spending over £1.5k for a bare frame. Then I discovered that Genesis have brought out a new Reynolds 931 stainless steel tubed bike fitted out with Shimano Ultegra groupset and wheels. I found a dealer close to me and they had one in stock in my size and with a bit of wheeling and dealing I managed to pick it up for a great price. Just need to change the saddle for a Prologo Scratch and it will be good to go. On the scales it comes in at just under 8.5kgs so slightly heavier than most of the bikes I have but I doubt I will notice any difference in my speed


----------



## dandam

Mmmmm


----------



## Peter D

That bike looks great 47p2. I picked up a 2014 Genesis brochure a few months ago and I keep thinking about either the Equilibrium Ti or the Croix 931. I know they're different types, but both are appealing in their own ways. What kind of deal did you manage to get, if you don't mind me asking. (Pm me if you don't want to post)
Peter


----------



## 47p2

I've been looking at Ti bikes for ages. I almost bought a stunning second hand Van-Nicholas a number of months ago from a mate who uses his for Audax rides, often covering between 400-600 km at a time all be it at an average speed of around 15-19kph so not exactly thrashing the bike to within an inch of its life. Anyway he decided at the eleventh hour to keep his beloved Van-Nicolas and a couple of months later the tubing split and had to be sent back to the manufacturer to allow the repair to be carried out. This is not the first Ti bike I've heard of that has suffered this problem, and for all I know the Reynolds 931 tubing could well suffer the same fate in a year or two, but as to date anyone I have spoken with regarding the 931 tubing all praise it.

As to discounts...Genesis are not known to cut prices, but if you have a good LBS who can get hold of what you are looking for they can sometimes come up with a good deal and my deal was way too good to refuse


----------



## llowen27

*My Ribble Gran Fonda*

Full Shimano Ultegra 6800 group set & Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels


----------



## Bustanut

llowen27 said:


> Full Shimano Ultegra 6800 group set & Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels


Love the look of these. I am struggling with my choice of the grand fondo or the Planet X full carbon for my next cycle to work bike early next year. The ribble is winning I looks at the moment.


----------



## PaulGTI

The last time I brought mudguards for winter we had an unusually long dry spell.

Now that I have brought a full on winter bike Im expecting a tropical winter.

As she arrived...



And with a few personalisation's...



2014 Specialized AWOL (Nice little discount for being last years too!)


----------



## gillywig2

I never used to like the look of mudguards but after using Crud's Roadracers, their function far outweighs the ugliness.
They keep the rider and the bike so much cleaner.


----------



## christhesparky

finally collected this week, Same as PaulGTI decent discount as the 2015 model is now released


----------



## Starburst

Ooooh, I'll have to get a pic of mine tomorrow. Nice to see a few cyclists us this forum, I use to be an elite rider in my younger years.


----------



## Starburst

Here Is my training bike..



And my other pride and joy. A Team Milram Colnago frame with a unique paint job.


----------



## dubber




----------



## chrisc

voodoo canzo nice find for £270 just needed a £25 service


----------



## mlgt

beetie said:


> How do you like the canyon. Was tempted with one myself as they replaced the roadlite's for 2015. I ended up opting for the rose sl2000.


The canyon is amazing. My older bike was a Mekk Carbon bike with 105. The Endurace is a Ultegra and weights 7.3 kg. Stiff and the power can be easily transferred. Very comfy and I opted against Rose because I liked the look of the stealth and my flatmate recently bought the aeroad which is fantastic.

Overall very happy with it. Fitted with mudguards and still getting plenty of KOMs over time


----------



## Phssll

[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/PHSSLL/media/P1020777.jpg.html]

Ridley damocles Equiped with Campag Record titanium/Carbon and Fulcrum racing 3's


----------



## Phssll

dubnut71 said:


> Ok so the MTB is a merlin Malt and the previous commuter is a trek Fx hybrid (as in this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the bug and built this over the winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have added this to the stable last week too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The planet x is my roadie and the tricross is my commuter (I have a 35 mile round trip to work.
> Planet x was the first bike I have ever built so be gentle!!!


Planet X loks very nice what do you think of the fulcrums i have them on my bike and im not sure if they are a bit harsh but then it could be the tyres also spin well though ill give them that
:thumb:


----------



## Phssll

Starburst said:


> Here Is my training bike..
> 
> 
> 
> And my other pride and joy. A Team Milram Colnago frame with a unique paint job.


I love felt bikes ive had a Felt F3 which was one of my fav bikes and i'm looking for either a F1 or 2 at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Starburst

Yep, they're a quality bike. My felt has done some mileage and taken some hammer over the years over some of the best climbs in the country, Holme Moss, The Strines, Snake Pass and Saddleworth Moor to name a few and it's still going strong. :thumb:

Love the Planet X bike. A friend of mine was sponsored by them many moons ago. (Wayne Randle)


----------



## fester165

my cube sting 29er 120mm 2014


----------



## buck-egit

*80 Quid winter bike*

I bought this wee bike off Gumtree for 80 quid...:thumb::thumb:
She is full Cromolly... weighing in at 13.5 kilo, 50/42 rings and 11-25 cassette  ... My summer smiles are going to humongous when I jump back onto my 7 kilo Rose

Keeps my other baby nice and dry..


----------



## jbguitarking

Got this last week, feels real quick compared to my single speed converted mounting bike!


----------



## MicrowaveDave

My Orange Gyro Pro 29er, In Neon Orange, doesn't quite match my Volcanic orange CooperS but i love it.


----------



## Jem

This is my newly acquired work hack. I say hack, but with a few more upgrades it'll be a nice bike!

I've already upgraded the dreadful mechanical disc brakes to Shimano Deore Hydraulic brakes with Shimano XT discs so it stops now!

99% of the riding I'll be doing with it will be on road or half decent cycle paths, so I've changed the tyres to Schwalbe Marathon Plus in 700c x 28c, so it rolls a lot quicker and they are apparently nigh on puncture proof, so ideal for commuting :thumb:

I've also fitting a Crud Racepac rear mudguard, Welgo pedals and a CREE headlight which is superb! Next is going to be a Shimano XT groupset and Mavic wheels.



















And at night the reflective stripes on the tyres are very 'Tron'!


----------



## Starburst

Nice bikes keep them coming! :thumb:

That reminds me, I need to sort my Mountain Bike out.


----------



## Jem

I took some better pictures in daylight:




























A little bracket I made to slip in the end of the stem to mount the light on (OCD kicking in!)









And the brilliant value for money Shimano Deore M615 brakes:


----------



## jbguitarking

That bracket is amazing mate, I hate having the lights on one side or the other of the handle bars.


----------



## Jem

jbguitarking said:


> That bracket is amazing mate, I hate having the lights on one side or the other of the handle bars.


That's exactly why I made it, symmetry OCD kicking in!


----------



## snowy1




----------



## mlgt

Very smart looking. How do you find the wheels? Im debating to change the Ksyriums over to some 303 or cheaper cosmics for the summer riding.


----------



## mlgt

beetie said:


> How do you like the canyon. Was tempted with one myself as they replaced the roadlite's for 2015. I ended up opting for the rose sl2000.


Very happy with it and fast. Stiff and responsive and a great work horse for me. It is kitted with full mudguards so its look is dulled somewhat.

Which set up did you get with the SL2000?

Mines the ultegra groupset and I think should money allow in a few years time get an Ultimate for the summer bike. However with 2 kids and work demands I cant say it will happen 

Maybe for my 40th? hehe...


----------



## snowy1

mlgt said:


> Very smart looking. How do you find the wheels? Im debating to change the Ksyriums over to some 303 or cheaper cosmics for the summer riding.


Hi, I went for Cosmic Carbone 40C (1435g) in the end as fancied a more aero wheelset, but my brother has the Ksyrium SLR (1355g) which are not as deep, but for £400 cheaper and slightly lighter they're a solid wheelset.

I would personally choose the Ksyrium SLR over the Cosmic Carbone SLE, but I previously had a set of Ksyrium SLS and they were bombproof, so I think a lot depends on your budget, as there's a big difference between £850 - £1800.


----------



## beetie

mlgt said:


> Very happy with it and fast. Stiff and responsive and a great work horse for me. It is kitted with full mudguards so its look is dulled somewhat.
> 
> Which set up did you get with the SL2000?
> 
> Mines the ultegra groupset and I think should money allow in a few years time get an Ultimate for the summer bike. However with 2 kids and work demands I cant say it will happen
> 
> Maybe for my 40th? hehe...


Just the basic 105 groupset.
Ordered in anodized black with black handlebar tape instead of the white.
Great bike.


----------



## mart.

On it's way from Germany, cant wait ! ...................


----------



## John74

This has been in the shed for over a year after the insurance company replaced the bike that was stolen , guess I really should start making time to use it.


----------



## mlgt

snowy1 said:


> Hi, I went for Cosmic Carbone 40C (1435g) in the end as fancied a more aero wheelset, but my brother has the Ksyrium SLR (1355g) which are not as deep, but for £400 cheaper and slightly lighter they're a solid wheelset.
> 
> I would personally choose the Ksyrium SLR over the Cosmic Carbone SLE, but I previously had a set of Ksyrium SLS and they were bombproof, so I think a lot depends on your budget, as there's a big difference between £850 - £1800.


Well I have a set of Rolf wheels for the summer bike, but gave them to my brother. I have a 2012 set of Ksyrium anniversary editions but some mileage on them and fancied something newer.

Dont think I have a budget no more as we had a second addition to the family last week 



beetie said:


> Just the basic 105 groupset.
> Ordered in anodized black with black handlebar tape instead of the white.
> Great bike.


Nice nice. Enjoy


----------



## cole_scirocco

Scott Aspect 740 2014, 27.5" double walled wheels, really well specced. This picture was after I took her apart, regreased all of the parts and then put back together, then gave her a much needed detail and treated the tyres etc.


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> A little bracket I made to slip in the end of the stem to mount the light on (OCD kicking in!)





jbguitarking said:


> That bracket is amazing mate, I hate having the lights on one side or the other of the handle bars.


Unfortunately the bracket has started to crack from vibration. I made it from a scrap of aluminium sheet so not all that surprised really. I'm going to work on 'Light bracket MKII' tomorrow.


----------



## THE CHAMP

Here is my latest bike 

IMG-20141219-WA0000.jpg


----------



## christhesparky

THE CHAMP said:


> Here is my latest bike
> 
> IMG-20141219-WA0000.jpg


:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> Unfortunately the bracket has started to crack from vibration. I made it from a scrap of aluminium sheet so not all that surprised really. I'm going to work on 'Light bracket MKII' tomorrow.


'Headlight bracket MKII' seems to have been a success. It's made from 3mm thick steal flat bar and simply slips between the stem and stem end plate, clamp the top two stem bolts onto it, then tighten the lower two bolts to clamp the handlebars securely. I's much more stable than 'Headlight bracket MKI' with no shaking of the headlight beam at all.


----------



## gillywig2

Good idea, but will that not effect the even clamping force on the bars?


----------



## Jem

gillywig2 said:


> Good idea, but will that not effect the even clamping force on the bars?


Not really, I measured the gap top and bottom between the stem and the end cap which was almost exactly 3mm, so with the 3mm thick bracket in there it's in pretty much exactly the same place as it was before. I've now done 25 miles with the bracket in place with no problems at all.


----------



## Jem

My single speed Boardman:


----------



## saul

HI Guys n Girls,

Looks like there are some serious pedal heads on this forum. Can anyone recommend a half decent road/hybrid bike circa £400.

Primary & almost only use will be 10 mile return commute to work. Have looked at the Boardman Sport and Decathlon 500se.

Would like to use a pannier if possible.

Thanks 

Saul.


----------



## Bustanut

saul said:


> HI Guys n Girls,
> 
> Looks like there are some serious pedal heads on this forum. Can anyone recommend a half decent road/hybrid bike circa £400.
> 
> Primary & almost only use will be 10 mile return commute to work. Have looked at the Boardman Sport and Decathlon 500se.
> 
> Would like to use a pannier if possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saul.


There are some great deals about as most manufacturers are selling off last years bikes. Specialized are selling their Allez road bike for £450 if you can find the extra few quid. I have had their secteur for the last 18 months and can't fault it.


----------



## saul

The following Merlin bike has caught my attention. Would like some feedback as a potential first road bike buy.


----------



## beetie

saul said:


> The following Merlin bike has caught my attention. Would like some feedback as a potential first road bike buy.


I'd prefer the felt f95 from the same company.

Edit: there extremely.limited stock, so unless your a giant it'll be no good


----------



## gherkin

Recently got a new MTB (although haven't managed to ride it much) to try and do some different winter training, its a Cube GTC Pro 29er


----------



## saul

Just purchased this, delivery expected Thursday


----------



## SBM

gherkin said:


> Recently got a new MTB (although haven't managed to ride it much) to try and do some different winter training, its a Cube GTC Pro 29er


That looks awesome and I love the colour :argie:


----------



## Jem

A couple of pictures I took of my single speed on this mornings trundle.


----------



## rodders

A couple of pics from my new ride, not a normal cycle but a handbike:


----------



## Phssll

Nice looking bike there mate can i just ask why a handbike ?


----------



## rodders

Because due to a disability I can't realy use my legs anymore. I can stand and walk a little bit. Haven't got enough strength and control over my legs to control a normal bike.


----------



## Phssll

rodders said:


> Because due to a disability I can't realy use my legs anymore. I can stand and walk a little bit. Haven't got enough strength and control over my legs to control a normal bike.


Ahh thank you for the explanation i hope i did not cause any offence :thumb:


----------



## rodders

No, not a problem. Always free to ask


----------



## t1mmy

Ordered myself a new bike last night, a Planet X Exocet 2. Had an email today confirming a build date of the 31st March. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas now!

I'll post pics once I've got it.


----------



## t1mmy

rodders - that looks pretty comfy. Is it really tiring or not too bad?


----------



## rodders

It's just like a normal bike, once you're used to it you can go for long distances. I'm just starting, so still need a lot of training.
My goal is to go up mont ventoux this summer.


----------



## Phssll

take a look at this guy unbelievable ! 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151799114726006


----------



## Bazza85

I got mine through works bike to work scheme end of last summer. 
Only managed about 100miles on it so far but enjoy it a lot more than I expected too


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im not upto date with bikes, so I'm after some advice please.

Im going to try cycling to work for a few days, using my mountain bike. This may lead to a new bike purchase. In the meantime I want to swap the knobbly tyres for some road bias tyres, my current tyres are size 26 x 2.1. Would the following Schwalbe City Jet 26 x 1.5 tyres fit my wheels?

http://www.c1.halfords.com/cycling/parts/tyres/schwalbe-city-jet-bike-tyre-26-x-1-5


----------



## Jem

LeadFarmer said:


> Im not upto date with bikes, so I'm after some advice please.
> 
> Im going to try cycling to work for a few days, using my mountain bike. This may lead to a new bike purchase. In the meantime I want to swap the knobbly tyres for some road bias tyres, my current tyres are size 26 x 2.1. Would the following Schwalbe City Jet 26 x 1.5 tyres fit my wheels?
> 
> http://www.c1.halfords.com/cycling/parts/tyres/schwalbe-city-jet-bike-tyre-26-x-1-5


Yes they will. It might be wise to get new inner tubes too, to match the 1.5 wide tyres (the tubes you have now maybe too fat for the slimmer tyres). The City Jets are a good tyre for a MTB that spends a lot of time on road :thumb: Also the pressure you run will want to be higher with thinner tyres, for a 26x1.5 tyre I'd be running about 50 psi in the rear and 45psi in the front, a little more if you're on the heavy side, and little less if you're pretty light.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks Jem.

I started the day looking at new tyres, and now I'm researching buying a new bike :wall:

A mate has suggested I get a Cyclecross bike as Im a heavy bloke and need a strong bike. If I buy a new one Id like one that has a much better rolling resistance than my MTB, with good brakes and gears etc. At 6'3" I need a larger frame but not everywhere has that size.


----------



## mart.




----------



## LeadFarmer

I recently signed up to Cycleboost, a scheme that provides bikes to people wanting to cycle to work. You pay £125 for the bike, which includes a helmet, lights, pannier and lock. If within the first month you dont want to keep the bike, you return it for a refund. Whats to loose?

They contacted me a few days ago to say I had been successful and asked me to collect the new bike, which I did.

Now its not the most exciting of bikes, intact its pretty basic. Seems to sell for about £250. Probably alright as a starter bike for someone, but not suitable for me as the handle bars are too close to the seat, requiring a very upright riding position which I find uncomfortable. Sadly I shall be retuning it.

Dawes Mojave 23"...


----------



## mike13

LeadFarmer said:


> I recently signed up to Cycleboost, a scheme that provides bikes to people wanting to cycle to work. You pay £125 for the bike, which includes a helmet, lights, pannier and lock. If within the first month you dont want to keep the bike, you return it for a refund. Whats to loose?
> 
> They contacted me a few days ago to say I had been successful and asked me to collect the new bike, which I did.
> 
> Now its not the most exciting of bikes, intact its pretty basic. Seems to sell for about £250. Probably alright as a starter bike for someone, but not suitable for me as the handle bars are too close to the seat, requiring a very upright riding position which I find uncomfortable. Sadly I shall be retuning it.
> 
> Dawes Mojave 23"...


That's a bargain, shame it's so far from me as that looks a good city bike.


----------



## t1mmy

I just need to fit some pedals, set it up for my dimensions and I'm off...


----------



## SBM

Jeez Timmy that looks a serious bit of kit! whats your riding plan?


----------



## t1mmy

Short term will be general fitness to help with my running. Long term hopefully an ironman.


----------



## rhysduk

Too much lycra in here


----------



## tones61

http://www.mylearning.org/learning/transport-explorer/pennyfarthing.jpg

:driver: :thumb:


----------



## tones61

:lol:


----------



## edition_25

Anyone know anybody selling either the frame or repair or just the bike. 

Looking for a Magura mb08xc or mb09xc 

Cheers


----------



## Steve_6R

I've recently started cycling to work again, and at the same time I'm trying to get back into going off road. I'm lucky that I live opposite a large wooded area with some decent trails. My bike is a 2009 Giant Rock


----------



## LeadFarmer

Wasn't getting on very well with the Dawes bike I recently acquired (post 1420), the riding position was too upright and the handlebars felt too close to the seat. So a quick email to the cycle scheme that provided me with the bike and they agreed to swap it.

The new one is much more comfortable to ride and is a keeper. I realise its a very basic bike compared to some of the beasts on this thread, but at only £125 for a brand new bike, I really can't complain.

Ive started riding to work which whilst only 5 mile each way, the ride home is all up hill. The first time I rode home I had to stop 4 times for a rest, but after a couple of weeks I got to the stage where I can do it without stopping. It never seems to get easier, but I am slowly getting better...


----------



## beetie

Thought I'd best to put a pic of my newish bike up after realising I haven't yet.

Rose sl2000 in anodised black, I changed the crank length and then the bar tape to black.

Also noticed that you now can't customise the sl2000 from rose.

Sorry for the bad phone pic


----------



## Serkie

Treated myself to this beast.

Eddy Merckx - San Remo 76



















Its a bit quick!


----------



## SBM

Dug out my 10 year old Pallisades Trail to go on a quick run this morning...


Reason is, just bought my wife this Beauty:










Happy days now getting us both back in the saddle:thumb: So chuffed with my Marin, all it needed was some air in the tyres still holds her own with Deore groupset Manitou shocks and Hydraulic disk brakes :thumb::argie:

Booked us onto an off road charity fun ride next month :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Not anywhere near the standard of most of the bikes on here, but need to prove to myself I will get the use out of some thing more expensive first.
Its a cyclocross bike as the off road routes by me are quite rough or muddy in place and smooth paved in others.


Its matt black and a pain to keep clean riding the type of path you see in the background, looking matt grey after a few miles.
Just got around to putting some Autobrite to Seal and Protect on the frame,


----------



## John74

It's not how much you spend but how much you enjoy it 👍


----------



## jenks

Out on it 4 times last week so must be enjoying it


----------



## Estoril-5

Voodoo bizango 29er, love it. Just don't get enough time to go out on it.


----------



## c j h

Here's mine, best bike I have ever ridden without doubt


----------



## 47p2

My latest project


----------



## jbguitarking

Got this project for a bargain of £65. Completely rideable but needs a lot of work.


----------



## jenks

That looks like it's from the 80's, how old is it?

I wish I still had my old Raleigh/weimann 501 team replica I brought new with my yts money in 1986


----------



## jbguitarking

Yea its a Peugeot PF-10-M made in 1983.

It's pretty sketchy to ride to be honest, taking your hands off the bar an all but it's now un-rideable thanks to me taking it all apart and the rear deraileur being goosed, luckily I've found an original in much better condition on ebay to replace it with.

Just want to get out on it now.


----------



## 47p2

Almost finished my project. 
This came about after I upgraded the groupset on my Look to Ultegra leaving me with a 105 groupset sitting in the garage. The plan was to buy an old frame and fling some of my bits onto it, so I looked at winter frames from the usual sources but nothing took my fancy, then I was offered the Dedacciai for a silly price and with a bit of haggling I bought it at an even sillier price that I would have been stupid to refuse. The only parts I've bought for this build was a seatpost, I've plenty of 27.2mm posts but no 31.6mm so I had to splash out on that and also a front derailleur clamp plus £20 for my LBS to face the BB shell and chop the steerer tube, everything else came out of my ever growing parts bin










Weight isn't bad considering it's a parts build, I guess I could get sub 7 kilos if I smashed some cash, but then I would still have all these parts left and the circle would begin again









Just need to take it for a test ride, then chop the cables and wrap the bars


----------



## 47p2

All dialed in and running smooth


----------



## Mean & clean

After loosing interest in riding back the late 90's, these last 12 months I've really gotten back into MTB riding. I thought I'd treat myself to GT's top of the range 2015 hard tail, the Avalanche Expert as I'm doing about 80/90 trail miles per week.

Had this for about 7 weeks now and I :argie: it!

The day it arrived...

IMG_8166 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8192 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8188 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8174 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8207 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8189 by Mean Green, on Flickr

I have fitted some colour coordinated matching extras, such as GT bottle cage, GT saddle bag, Mucky Nutz mud guards as well as some additional (white) 'GT' and (yellow) 'Rockshox' stickers...

IMG_8298 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8293 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8301 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8296 by Mean Green, on Flickr

Lastly I've fitted these Renthal lock on kevlar grips...

IMG_8299 by Mean Green, on Flickr

IMG_8302 by Mean Green, on Flickr

Now over 600 miles in after a clean...

IMG_8304 by Mean Green, on Flickr

Sorry for so many photos I do get carried away 

My car is taking a bit of a backseat now, but this is so much more fun than detailing and it's actually good for you!


----------



## ken m sport

My latest road bike. Looking forward to get some serious miles on the wheels in the next few weeks and months


----------



## SBM

ken m sport said:


> My latest road bike. Looking forward to get some serious miles on the wheels in the next few weeks and months


Love the colour :argie::argie:


----------



## Mean & clean

just a couple more to show that my MTB does get used properly. It looks way too virginal in my original post, so here is some mud...















That's actually quite clean compared to how it's looking today. OCD cleanliness, doesn't mix with off road cycling. Must resist :buffer: all of the time


----------



## renton

here are my current two bikes....

Commuter.............



Genesis Equilibrium wearing carbon forks and 105 groupset. also fitted some SKS mudguards to it not shown in the pic.

MTB............



Orange 5 29er. one of a limited edition of 50 bikes, I love this bike and dont think I will ever sell it. Just finished fitting a dropper post to it tonight hence why the pic is so dark.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Im building another road bike just now, collected various parts and have sent the frame away for a dent repair and paint....hoping to have it back soon so i can get the parts i do have fitted....

The way i picked it up:









and you know, for £100 would have been fairly expensive back in its day..Dura-ace brakes, shifters, seat post. Ultegra wheels and groupset etc!

but just wasn't to my taste, so it was stripped for paint.









original Carbon forks with Carbon steerer were a nice surprise and don't require much to make them look great


----------



## Bustanut

Here's my new whip


----------



## t1mmy

badly_dubbed - that saddle looks great, I'd not be keen on a long ride with it though.

Bustanut - I considered a Dolan before I went down the TT bike route, they look like a lot of bike for the money


----------



## Rob74

Me & the middle lad have got us a couple of second hand specialised hard rocks, not perfect but even after 4 new tyres, forks for mine we are still st less that £250 for the pair 👍👍


----------



## badly_dubbed

t1mmy said:


> badly_dubbed - that saddle looks great, I'd not be keen on a long ride with it though.
> 
> Bustanut - I considered a Dolan before I went down the TT bike route, they look like a lot of bike for the money


It isn't too bad actually! not as bad as you'd imagine!


----------



## macp

This is mine which I use for work too on dry days. Just removed the mudguards for the summer because the Tour de France was on and I was in one of those fiddling moods


----------



## Lloyd71

My 2 bikes:

*Scott Aspect 940 29er hardtail:*
My cross country bike, the bell and reflectors have since been removed!









*2010 Trek EX8 full suspension 26" with upgrades:*
This is more of a trail bike but I've been using it for cross country lately as it's forcing me to push harder for longer.

Rockshox Revelation 140mm forks
Raceface cranks
Converted to 1x9
Downhill bars
Continental Mountain King IIs front and rear (might swap out the rear)


----------



## m4rkymark

Bustanut said:


> Here's my new whip


That's a really nice bike, never heard of Dolan before.


----------



## Versoman

my trusty 2009 kona blast deluxe just had a quick wash tonight as i couldnt be bothered to do the cars

[URL=http://s28.photobucket.com/user/Versoman/media/IMG_1313.jpg.html]


----------



## 47p2

m4rkymark said:


> That's a really nice bike, never heard of Dolan before.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## chrisibiza

This is an updated photo of mine. New crankset, cassette, chain, forks and wheelset fitted.


----------



## alx_chung

Bustanut said:


> Here's my new whip


That is a lovely looking bike. I am considering one for my first Roadie at the moment. Like I really need another bike :thumb:
Alex


----------



## fabriciom

What do you guys use to clean, polish and wax carbon fiber?


----------



## Bustanut

I just use 2 coats of a decent sealant on mine. Don't think I will need to polish them but not had it long enough to tell yet.


----------



## white91




----------



## white91

I'm thinking FK1000P


----------



## 182_Blue

Not for me obviously but our little one has out grown his Islabike Beinn 20 so we looked at getting him the next one up but we decided that at 8 it didn't look quite like what we was looking for (not 'cool' enough) which is a shame as he has had islabikes since he started to ride, so we are going to give 'Frog Bikes' a try and have this on its way, they are very similar looking to isla's but the colour and name are a bit more trendy, well for my lad anyway :lol: , although not quite as light as Isla's they are pretty close.


----------



## Mean & clean

*New upgraded wheels and tyres fitted as tubeless.*

I've worn out the rear hub on the original wheel set and TBH the original hubs were pretty poor. Also after a few pinch flats I've went tubeless.

The new wheels have sealed cartridge bearings, QR adapters to fit any size axle so I won't be limited for choice on fork upgrades in the future and the new wheels are lighter than the stock wheels with fewer more aerodynamic spokes...











Also added some bling in the form of dust caps and cable ends...







Last pic, 77 miles worth of muck...


----------



## rhysduk

Excellent bikes/frames those Avalanches!

Not a lot of "muck" for 70 miles, although it's rather dry lately. What kind of riding was the 70miles?

Here's my hardtail:


----------



## Mean & clean

rhysduk said:


> Excellent bikes/frames those Avalanches!
> 
> Not a lot of "muck" for 70 miles, although it's rather dry lately. What kind of riding was the 70miles?
> 
> Here's my hardtail:


You're right it's not that dirty, like you say it's been pretty dry the last few days. It does get so bad you can't tell what colour it is when it's muddy out there.

My riding is cross country style, so a bit of all sorts. Woodland trails, fire roads, gravel tracks, fields and some tarmac. Did a 40 mile ride on Saturday and averaged 14 mph I'm well happy with that given the terrain.

Yours looks good, what is it?


----------



## shane_ctr

Guys out of interest on a MTB what tyre pressure do you run both on road and off road?


----------



## Mean & clean

shane_ctr said:


> Guys out of interest on a MTB what tyre pressure do you run both on road and off road?


I've only recently went tubeless and I'm still experimenting.

I ride XC style so very mixed and varied terrain. I'm a lightweight rider and I'm currently running 24psi front & 26psi rear.


----------



## rhysduk

Mean & clean said:


> You're right it's not that dirty, like you say it's been pretty dry the last few days. It does get so bad you can't tell what colour it is when it's muddy out there.
> 
> My riding is cross country style, so a bit of all sorts. Woodland trails, fire roads, gravel tracks, fields and some tarmac. Did a 40 mile ride on Saturday and averaged 14 mph I'm well happy with that given the terrain.
> 
> Yours looks good, what is it?


It's a Production Privee Shan MV (Michael Valiant) Hardtail (steel). http://www.production-privee.com/

Running a mix for SLX/XT drivetrain with Formula K18 brakes and a set of Rockshox Revelation forks.

It really is a superb bike, handles jumps and everything I throw at it. It likes to be ridden hard! So to speak...


----------



## chrisibiza

Latest photo of mine, Vitus Sentier with alot of parts now upgraded.


----------



## Lloyd71

shane_ctr said:


> Guys out of interest on a MTB what tyre pressure do you run both on road and off road?


On road? What's that? 
I run 32psi at the front and about 35 at the back (I'm 10st 5lb) when doing single track stuff but it's usually slightly higher if I'm doing cross country.


----------



## Estoril-5

Mean & clean said:


> I've only recently went tubeless and I'm still experimenting.
> 
> I ride XC style so very mixed and varied terrain. I'm a lightweight rider and I'm currently running 24psi front & 26psi rear.


im running 35psi all round on my 29er. mostly on road.

im a fatty at 118kg though.


----------



## rhysduk

shane_ctr said:


> Guys out of interest on a MTB what tyre pressure do you run both on road and off road?


Tubeless: 30psi or less
Tubes: 35psi ish

That's on my hardtail...


----------



## fabriciom

New wheels (made by my self)


----------



## Alan H

My full sus GT


----------



## DaveDesign

Here's mine after getting it dirty at cannock chase, only upgrade so far is the dropper post and going clipless with spd. Much better!!


----------



## lick0the0fish

Bought this a couple months ago














































Hadn't had a road bike before - it's raining today so gave it a little clean up!

Bought these today










Boardman road team pedals and some shimano ro65 shoes

Couldn't cope with stupid straps anymore!

Lovely bike, probably done about 100-150 miles since purchase. Looking forward to getting it out more now the clocks going forward. Try and do an hour every couple of days and a longer one on days off


----------



## Andre

Looking forward for new trips to New Forest or Jurassic Coast

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46021&d=1459032947


----------



## Dannbodge

Put some new wheels/tyres and brakes on my Cube last weekend also changed my computer to the Mio Cyclo 20.

The wheels are Fulcrum Racing Quattros with continental grand prix tyres.

Now to get saving for a Carbon bike.


----------



## Bizcam

Any suggestions on a hybrid bike? I have around £500 to spend. I'm looking at a Cube curve pro 2016. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Any good deals to be had? Thanks Dave


----------



## bigalc

Bizcam said:


> Any suggestions on a hybrid bike? I have around £500 to spend. I'm looking at a Cube curve pro 2016. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Any good deals to be had? Thanks Dave


In the same position myself and looking at the Boardman MX Comp at Halfords


----------



## Bizcam

bigalc said:


> In the same position myself and looking at the Boardman MX Comp at Halfords


Tredz is a good site to look at. Butler, Specialized and Merida all look good. I'm sure there are plenty of knowledgable people to help us out.


----------



## Dannbodge

I love my Cube. For the money they are normally very well spec'd.


----------



## rhysduk




----------



## simon burns

Here's a pic of my 2015 mk1 orange five over Surrey Hill's







Testing out my raceface Sixc cranks!


----------



## ActionTracked

Retro hit..



And it's replacement


----------



## jenks

Got fed up of my bikes stealth look, Matt black frame,gloss black everything else. First step was to change the bar tape to this lovely green to match the decals. Something small but I like it


----------



## t1mmy

Ready for blasting round in the nice weather...


----------



## MagpieRH

Bizcam said:


> Any suggestions on a hybrid bike? I have around £500 to spend. I'm looking at a Cube curve pro 2016. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Any good deals to be had? Thanks Dave


What kind of riding are you likely to do? Do you want drop handlebars (a la road bike) or flat (the standard type)? £500 should be plenty to get a very nice bike, and probably a few accessories!
Deals can often be had on previous season bikes - I picked up mine in August last year with 20% off because it was last year's design. Having seen this year's, I much prefer the one I have.


----------



## Bizcam

MagpieRH said:


> What kind of riding are you likely to do? Do you want drop handlebars (a la road bike) or flat (the standard type)? £500 should be plenty to get a very nice bike, and probably a few accessories!
> Deals can often be had on previous season bikes - I picked up mine in August last year with 20% off because it was last year's design. Having seen this year's, I much prefer the one I have.


Looking at hybrids. Road and off road plenty of cycle routes in Beds. I have a few bikes in my basket to choose from Cube Giant specialised scott and Claud. Still not made up my mind.:wall:


----------



## MagpieRH

Bizcam said:


> Looking at hybrids. Road and off road plenty of cycle routes in Beds. I have a few bikes in my basket to choose from Cube Giant specialised scott and Claud. Still not made up my mind.:wall:


Ah, I'm not far away in Herts :wave:
I decided I wanted drop bars so I'm sticking to road myself :lol: could stick some fatter tyres on and have a bit of cyclocross action but that would mean I'd have to clean my bike every 5 minutes :lol:

I know a few places like Evans offer a trial where you can take the bike away for a ride (usually limited to an hour or so I think) to try the bikes out. Obviously though, they won't be set up properly for you so maybe not the best test.

Cube are pretty smart, Giant I've seen a few issues with their stock wheels so would avoid personally, claud very smart but often a bit of a markup for the name. I have a Specialized and very happy with it (now I've got it dialed in), but I know of a few people who don't rate them.

You pays your money, you takes your choice. Pick the one you like, and make sure it's the right size and fit for you. Definitely check them out in person if you get the chance though :thumb:


----------



## edition_25

Just bought this.

Lapierre zesty xm








[/URL]

All I've done is have a hope single 36 upfront and dmr v12 pedals


----------



## muzzer

MagpieRH said:


> Ah, I'm not far away in Herts :wave:
> I decided I wanted drop bars so I'm sticking to road myself :lol: could stick some fatter tyres on and have a bit of cyclocross action but that would mean I'd have to clean my bike every 5 minutes :lol:
> 
> I know a few places like Evans offer a trial where you can take the bike away for a ride (usually limited to an hour or so I think) to try the bikes out. Obviously though, they won't be set up properly for you so maybe not the best test.
> 
> Cube are pretty smart, Giant I've seen a few issues with their stock wheels so would avoid personally, claud very smart but often a bit of a markup for the name. I have a Specialized and very happy with it (now I've got it dialed in), but I know of a few people who don't rate them.
> 
> You pays your money, you takes your choice. Pick the one you like, and make sure it's the right size and fit for you. Definitely check them out in person if you get the chance though :thumb:


If you see some fool go past you in a 16 plate 308 GTi, it's probably me


----------



## MagpieRH

muzzer said:


> If you see some fool go past you in a 16 plate 308 GTi, it's probably me


If you see someone with lime green bar tape and white overshoes, that'll be me :lol:


----------



## Sk8ir

Just put it all back together after an enforced absence, some quick pics from shakedown ride. Everything running smoothly, now just have to wrap bar tape and lose 10kg off my belly...


----------



## REVERSiN

Sk8ir said:


> Just put it all back together after an enforced absence, some quick pics from shakedown ride. Everything running smoothly, now just have to wrap bar tape and lose 10kg off my belly...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet bike mate, has it been detailed ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_T

some really nice bikes in this thread.

I've got a 2016 transition suppressor (also got a Dartmoor hornet too)










while my son has a 2015 transition ripcord


----------



## Bustanut

That suppressor looks nice. What the mudguard you have on the front. I could do with one of those.


----------



## Dr_T

Bustanut said:


> That suppressor looks nice. What the mudguard you have on the front. I could do with one of those.


its a mud hugger, really good for winter. got a smaller one for summer but cant remember the make.


----------



## fabriciom

Riding through Sierra de Madrid with my 60mm wheels.


----------



## fabriciom

Made a video of my daily ride.


----------



## Dr_T

fabriciom said:


> Riding through Sierra de Madrid with my 60mm wheels.


they look much bigger than 60mm, my wheels are 26 inches and they are smaller than yours :lol:


----------



## fabriciom

They are 60mm deep by 25mm wide tubular. I made them my self


----------



## Alan H

Here's the newest one in my collection.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_T

fabriciom said:


> They are 60mm deep by 25mm wide tubular. I made them my self


I know what you ment. you got any pics from the build of the wheels, be quite interesting to see what you did.


----------



## fabriciom

Dr_T said:


> I know what you ment. you got any pics from the build of the wheels, be quite interesting to see what you did.


Sorry did not document it. I used a book called Professional Guid to Wheel Building written by Roger Musson.


----------



## Dr_T

ah you built the wheel, I thought you ment made the rims


----------



## fabriciom

Dr_T said:


> ah you built the wheel, I thought you ment made the rims


I wish I could make carbon fibre parts...


----------



## MagpieRH

My baby, with new seatpost and saddle


----------



## ncd

MagpieRH said:


> My baby, with new seatpost and saddle


Jeez, are you about 7ft tall? Lol. Nice bike

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

ncd said:


> Jeez, are you about 7ft tall? Lol. Nice bike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Only 6'4" 
Saddle is at 82cm, I did try it at 83.5 but that was just a tad too high for comfort :lol:


----------



## ncd

MagpieRH said:


> Only 6'4"
> Saddle is at 82cm, I did try it at 83.5 but that was just a tad too high for comfort :lol:


Oh right, there is a guy at work who is 6ft 10" and his bike is absolutely mahoooosive

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

ncd said:


> Oh right, there is a guy at work who is 6ft 10" and his bike is absolutely mahoooosive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Must be getting on for handmade sizes at that height - standard frames seen hard to come by any larger than mine, and he'd ideally want something a bit bigger! Unless he's going pro with loads of seatpost and a huuuuge stem


----------



## bigalc

A prezzy from the misses for reaching the big 50 at the weekend.
Time to start keeping fit again.



Alan


----------



## C-Max

2016 Cannondale Trail 1. Delivered 2 days ago.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan H

I bought an entry level road bike to see if I can get into it. Still haven't made a decision on it yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter D

bigalc said:


> A prezzy from the misses for reaching the big 50 at the weekend.
> Time to start keeping fit again.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan


I'm normally a road bike man (although I've got '92 M700), but that I really like!


----------



## 182_Blue

Just picked this up


----------



## bigalc

Very Nice.


----------



## rhysduk

Lovely bikes them!


----------



## Yellow Dave

182_Blue said:


> Just picked this up


That looks nice, I'm expected a specialized enduro elite 650b to arrive tomorrow. Will be a real step up into this type of bike as my old stumpjumper fsr was more XC orientated

Can't decide if I'll ride it first or get it protected and coated with CSL


----------



## 182_Blue

Yellow Dave said:


> That looks nice, I'm expected a specialized enduro elite 650b to arrive tomorrow. Will be a real step up into this type of bike as my old stumpjumper fsr was more XC orientated
> 
> Can't decide if I'll ride it first or get it protected and coated with CSL


I have ordered an invisiframe kit for mine to protect it from scratches and stone chips etc, don't forget to post pictures when you get yours.


----------



## Yellow Dave

182_Blue said:


> I have ordered an invisiframe kit for mine to protect it from scratches and stone chips etc, don't forget to post pictures when you get yours.


You're a star! I knew that kind of existing but could never find them.

Have you used the kits before? Get easy enough to apply and last?


----------



## 182_Blue

Yellow Dave said:


> You're a star! I knew that kind of existing but could never find them.
> 
> Have you used the kits before? Get easy enough to apply and last?


I have used two seperate sets before (both in carbon Santa Cruz bikes) , they are pretty easy to fit and are made to fit the contours etc of the bike, they are not cheap by any means but they do last, I must have had the first set on the bike nearly 3 years and it's still going strong, in fact I don't think it's lifted anywhere?

Here is a little fitting guide.

http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/invisiframe-fitting-video


----------



## Yellow Dave

Not a good start!

Opened the box to see unwrapped handlebars resting on the fork crown and side of headtube. It's rubbed the Matt black fork crown through to bare metal and grazed the Matt orange of the headtube. 

Can't get through to leisurelakesbikes as all phone lines appear closed at the weekend. Had to log an on line complaint


----------



## 182_Blue

Yellow Dave said:


> Not a good start!
> 
> Opened the box to see unwrapped handlebars resting on the fork crown and side of headtube. It's rubbed the Matt black fork crown through to bare metal and grazed the Matt orange of the headtube.
> 
> Can't get through to leisurelakesbikes as all phone lines appear closed at the weekend. Had to log an on line complaint


Not good, i hope they sort it for you.


----------



## Dr_T

Yellow Dave said:


> That looks nice, I'm expected a specialized enduro elite 650b to arrive tomorrow. Will be a real step up into this type of bike as my old stumpjumper fsr was more XC orientated
> 
> Can't decide if I'll ride it first or get it protected and coated with CSL


my suppressor is waxed, you get that lovely wax smell when its wet :lol:


----------



## Dr_T

182_Blue said:


> Just picked this up


nice bike that


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Haven't got a pick of my trek road bike :-( it's put away atm as well because of the house move... not as nice as some but make me happy 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue

Wow, what year is that Kona !


----------



## Mike_Wizz

182_Blue said:


> Wow, what year is that Kona !


2009 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s

My new stead



Also sporting a dropper post and some blue dmr's


----------



## Iptsoe




----------



## 182_Blue

I know I have posted already but i cleaned the garage and then washed the Whyte so thought why not take a picture or two whilst both are out.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Really like the T130. Was very tempted to get one myself until I got the spez enduro


----------



## bigalc

How did you get on with your damaged bike Yellow Dave


----------



## great gonzo

Mine after a session with a new wax.



Gonz.


----------



## Yellow Dave

bigalc said:


> How did you get on with your damaged bike Yellow Dave


Turned out it was the last enduro elite in a medium in stock anywhere so I stuck with it and spent quite some time with touch up kits. Then being wrapped in invisiframe paint protection film has hidden the worst.

Got a few £'s worth of online vouchers to spend so bought a pair of shimano DX spd / platform pedals and now contemplating what spd shoes to get next.


----------



## bigalc

Can recommend specialized mtb comp shoes.


----------



## Yellow Dave

bigalc said:


> Can recommend specialized mtb comp shoes.


Funny you should say that.

My current shoe is the comp MTB that I bought in 2006 and only after a recent fall has it finally given up. Currently considering the new version, although tried on a discounted S-Works show and the fit was just perfect. Nothing else has fitted so well.

Other options are the bontrager foray, evoke DLX, and both last years and the newly released rhythm shoe.

75% of rides will be XC on my hardtail, but split bettern flats and spd's on the enduro


----------



## Roscoe

My MTB and cyclo X
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMS350ZGT

I feel worn out just looking at these mechanical works of art.


----------



## Paul7189

My "do it all" mountain bike.


----------



## Tomm

Here is mine. Nothing fancy in comparison to some. This was it the day I picked it up, bells reflectors and all.


----------



## Jdm owner

Scalpel carbon 1 
Ain't rode in a while now though.


----------



## GrantB5

Here's my bike currently





Still have quite a bit to do as you can see ha


----------



## chr15rey

*My sons new Cycle speedway bike*

with Lego Joker valve caps





Custom Cap by KAPZ


----------



## possul

Had this for just under three months now.
Coming from a modified 2009 carrera kraken hardtail I didn't believe the hype in Full sus bike but my God it's amazing!
Instantly shaved ten minutes of my local trial.
Absolutely love the thing!


----------



## Dr_T

Liking the Nukeproof above

I've changed a couple of things on my bike recently. got a new shock, cane creek coil IL to replace the monarch plus and a 35mm length spank spike stem to replace the 55mm easton haven. also got a garmin edge 25 GPS unit, HR strap and cadence sensor.


----------



## Sharpy296

I will have to get some pics of my bikes to add to this thread... keen cyclist and do quite a bit of Time Trialing... Current Stable consists of

Summer Road Bike - Storck Fenomolist Ultegra Di2 and Fizik finishing kit
Winter Hack - Trek 1.5 Ultegra 11 spd, with muguards and a child seat!
Time Trial Bike - Cervelo P5 6 Dura Ace Di2, Corima disc wheel and Corima Tri-Spoke
Mountain Bike - Custom Trek Remedy 9

Some nice kit on this thread... and somewhat unsurprisingly it all looks very clean!


----------



## Sharpy296

I managed to find some.. A little out of date as the summer and the winter bike have been upgraded quite a bit, but you get the general idea....


----------



## C-Max

[QUOTE... and somewhat unsurprisingly it all looks very clean![/QUOTE]

Yours look clean too. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncrow70

My soon to be sold road bike to make way for this new DW hobby ! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s

As it stands now new 
Reverb stealth 
Hope x2 and rotors


----------



## Dannbodge

My new Specialized Tarmac:










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike13

nichol4s said:


> As it stands now new
> Reverb stealth
> Hope x2 and rotors


Great looking bike!


----------



## Davemm

Mine after a recent wheel upgrade

IMG_20170324_141508 by David Morgan, on Flickr
IMG_20170324_141351 by David Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## jenks

Here's my new ride, first pure road bike in over 20 years hence the comfort orientated geometry


----------



## Serkie

Lovely looking bike Jenks. Enjoy!


----------



## dado5

*my pack mule*

fully loaded!


----------



## chunkytfg

Finally reframed my TT bike to get me on a bike that actually fits


----------



## Fairley_46

My Bike.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge

Forgot this thread was here.
I recently rebuilt and repainted an Allez as a winter bike:


----------



## SBM

^^^ Adore that colour!! :argie:


----------



## Dannbodge

SBM said:


> ^^^ Adore that colour!! :argie:


It was meant to be the Fiat 500 baby blue, but they mixed the wrong colour.
God knows what colour it actually is though.


----------



## Dazednconfused

My retro Mercian Strada Speciale.
Prefer it to ride than any carbon bike I've ever had - absolutely love it!









Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## llowen27

My Bianchi Oltre XR4, Shimano Di2, Vision Metron 5D bars & Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon Exalith wheels


----------



## bikeit

llowen27 said:


> My Bianchi Oltre XR4, Shimano Di2, Vision Metron 5D bars & Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon Exalith wheels


Awesome bike

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance

llowen27 said:


> My Bianchi Oltre XR4, Shimano Di2, Vision Metron 5D bars & Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon Exalith wheels


Very nice indeed!

How do you find the Fizik Antares? I thought it was a great saddle but kept fraying my shorts where the cut outs are on the wings .


----------



## virgiltracey

Just to be a bit different from all the carbon fibre on here...


----------



## Dazednconfused

llowen27 said:


> My Bianchi Oltre XR4, Shimano Di2, Vision Metron 5D bars & Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon Exalith wheels


Yes - that is a lovely machine! Wicked colour scheme! :thumb:


----------



## Dazednconfused

virgiltracey said:


> Just to be a bit different from all the carbon fibre on here...


Fixed wheel and a leather saddle!! That is my kind of machine!


----------



## llowen27

Serious Performance said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> How do you find the Fizik Antares? I thought it was a great saddle but kept fraying my shorts where the cut outs are on the wings .


I haven't done that many miles yet as it was a Xmas present to myself.


----------



## Jag_Andrew

My Avanti Corsa DR3









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie

Been building a new summer bike over the winter months and I'm almost complete now.

Just waiting on a new carbon stem from Ritchey to complete the build. As the frameset is American, I've tried to keep the build as American branded as possible.

Just need the weather to improve so I can give it a proper shake down.

Build Summary:

Parlee Altum Frame + Forks - Custom Painted Matt Black & Bronze Metallic
SRAM Red eTap Groupset
Cane Creek eecycleworks Brakes
Enve 3.4 SES on DT Swiss Hubs + Specialized Turbo Cotton Tyres
Quarq Red DZero Power Meter Chainset
Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Seatpost
Bontrager Montrose Pro Carbon Saddle
Ritchey SoloStreem II Carbon Bars

Note: Stem fitted is temporary.


----------



## leecarey212

Here's my latest addition









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge

Don't know when I posted a pic of mine last but:
Specialized Tarmac SL4 with 6800 Ultegra, S-Works Power Saddle and Cosine 45mm Carbon Clinchers with S-Works Turbo tyres.


----------



## chunkytfg

IMG_5039 by chunkytfg, on Flickr


----------



## Peter D

That bike looks quick, and the shop looks posh!


----------



## chunkytfg

Peter D said:


> That bike looks quick, and the shop looks posh!


It is to both!! lol

Another one to add to the collection

36371731_10157846329682588_6577862243411558400_n by chunkytfg, on Flickr


----------



## mike13

chunkytfg said:


> It is to both!! lol
> 
> Another one to add to the collection
> 
> 36371731_10157846329682588_6577862243411558400_n by chunkytfg, on Flickr


Very nice!


----------



## chunkytfg

mike13 said:


> Very nice!


At the moment it is as I haven't started my daily commute on it but by the time i'm done it'll be horrible!! haha


----------



## THE CHAMP

Here is my latest bike 
[


----------



## 182_Blue

Pic before i Invisiframed it.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Heres my new mtb
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Rubbish photo of my less than a month old Focus Izalco


----------



## Sharpy296

My summer bike, running dura ace Di2 now as well...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Thought i'd add something completely different to the sea of lovely carbon fibre shown so far...

This stupid little bike has quickly become my go-to machine for getting around town / to work recently.

It's a 1997 Pashley Micro-Lite, It was made in Stratford on Avon and was originally a bright yellow, I stripped it back to bare frame, re-powdercoated in the olive green and changed out the tiny crankset for one that will keep up with my legs, as well as updating the saddle and grips.

It's steel, quite twitchy and as a pretty muscular bloke I look frankly ridiculous on it, but it cost me £60 all in and I love it!


----------



## Andpopse

This is a Custom painted Alfa Romeo 4c Carbon Bike, that matches the car. Not many of these about, hope you all like it.


----------



## Andpopse

Another photo


----------



## Danno1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_6R

Don't think I've posted my BTwin yet, but it's definitely a cracking bike for the money!


----------



## Sharpy296

The new winter hack.. kinesis Aithein Evo, ultegra Di2 and totally unnecessary xxx light bontrager stem.



















Little winter racer to see me through to spring .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustanut

My new purchase on the cycle2work scheme. needs a couple of coats of Gyeon then its ready for the road.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Winter bikes here are nicer than my bike which I keep getting told off for using in winter by members of the club! 

But I'm definitely not jealous or anything...


----------



## Sharpy296

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Winter bikes here are nicer than my bike which I keep getting told off for using in winter by members of the club!
> 
> But I'm definitely not jealous or anything...


Mine have slowly progressed the same as my summer bikes. My trusty trek 1.5 frame broke so I got the kinesis, I had the Di2 from the storck upgrade so it seemed a natural to put that on the kinesis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue

Same bike but with Sram Eagle AXS system added.


----------



## beambeam

Nice @182_BLUE, love that colour. I was trying to get a Voodoo Bokor in a similar scheme after seeing the factory treks that Katy Winton and co. use in world enduro! (I realise that sentence suddenly makes me seem sort of knowledgable but I'm not!)

I saw in an earlier post you mentioned invisiframe - how has it held up? Worthwhile purchase?

Well, after working with one or two athletes/participants during my sports science studies and befriending a couple people into their bikes I have decided to take the plunge and buy my first bike in what must be 15+ years. Last time I rode a bike was around 2010-2011 and I hated it.

Anyway, plumped for this through the cycle2work scheme: Marin Nail Trail 7










I think I've bagged a good deal? I quizzed a few peers and read/watched plenty reviews. I was nudged towards 29" wheels over 27.5" but Chain Reaction Cycles confirmed the bike although advertised as 27.5" would come with 29" wheels for the L/XL frames (as per manufacturer website info).

It originally retailed for £1600 but due to another retailer going bust I believe CRC have stock to clear... meaning I picked this up for £959. I rounded the figure up to £999 by purchasing pedals to meet my borrowed amount on the cycle2work scheme - at the end of this I'll have paid £600 so quite chuffed so far.

Anyway, the bike arrived last week! With 27.5" wheels. I emailed the manufacturer UK rep to see if they were interchangeable or anything but alas no. I asked a few peers again and since I've a novice really they reckoned the difference between sizing in wheels would not affect me by much and to not lose sleep over it - my overall aims for this bike is to help me lose weight by nailing local trails and paths as well as the odd commute. It's also good rehab for recent knee surgeries. With that sort of reasoning I was able to moan/discuss with CRC customer support who nicely gave me a £100 voucher to make up for it if I was happy to keep it.

Delighted with that, I bought myself padded shorts and a Polar H10 heart rate monitor since I am struggling with accuracy on my wristworn Garmin device. Now I just need to get the brakes sorted out, a general check over by local bike shop and some good weather! Hoping I get stuck right into it!










Residing in my living room for now until I get some security measures in place!


----------



## 182_Blue

beambeam said:


> Nice @182_BLUE, love that colour. I was trying to get a Voodoo Bokor in a similar scheme after seeing the factory treks that Katy Winton and co. use in world enduro! (I realise that sentence suddenly makes me seem sort of knowledgable but I'm not!)
> 
> I saw in an earlier post you mentioned invisiframe - how has it held up? Worthwhile purchase?


Thanks, anyway the invisiframe stuff is brilliant, I had it on my old Bronson and my old Hightower plus my Whyte, the Hightower had it on for 4 years and it didn't change colour or come off, its all down to if its applied properly though I guess.


----------



## leecarey212

Might as well add mine to the mix shame I didn't clean the tyres !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

leecarey212 said:


> Might as well add mine to the mix shame I didn't clean the tyres !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please leave Detailing World immediately LOL!
I occasionally coat the sidewalls with Chemical Guys VRP and boy do they look good before use.


----------



## muzzer

182_Blue said:


> Thanks, anyway the invisiframe stuff is brilliant, I had it on my old Bronson and my old Hightower plus my Whyte, the Hightower had it on for 4 years and it didn't change colour or come off, its all down to if its applied properly though I guess.


How are you getting on with the wireless kit?


----------



## 182_Blue

muzzer said:


> How are you getting on with the wireless kit?


Its going very well, it went on very easily considering, probably a lot easier than the cabled stuff, if they can get the price down I see it being more widely available and used on the future, shifting is very smooth and comes with a strangely satisfying robot type noise :lol: , not had loads of chances to get used to it as bike is currently off road having new bearings installed.


----------



## kani82

Nothing fancy but very personalised by myself


----------



## leecarey212

Tykebike said:


> Please leave Detailing World immediately LOL!
> 
> I occasionally coat the sidewalls with Chemical Guys VRP and boy do they look good before use.


Hahaha I know I was mortified when I realised , but I had put everything away and couldn't be bothered getting it back out again hahah school boy error

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

After saying I hated TTs after my first last year I got the bug. First TT bike and first self build, a few things left to turn up as they were missing from the box and a few bits I'm considering changing but essentially finished bar torquing and fitting, and excuse the dirty wheels off my road bike!


----------



## Yellow Dave

Whyte 901 V2. Was finally time for a new hardtail to run alongside my Specialized Enduro

It's not the greatest for your typically XC ride as the 2.8" tyres really drag but get it on the trail, jumps and drops and it's great fun and capable


----------



## Yellow Dave

The enduro hasn't changed much in 3 years. But full service and fresh decals this winter.


----------



## muzzer

Ben Deakin youtuber and downhill racer for DMR has had 2 Pivot Phonex stolen, one blue and one in a unique Miami Vice style paint job. If you are on instagram check out deakinator1 for pics and i’ll try and post one later.

Any information regarding these bikes direct to Ben and he is offering a big reward for information that leads to their recovery.


----------



## muzzer

https://singletrackworld.com/2019/12/ben-deakin-stolen-pivot-phoenix-downhill-bikes/amp/


----------



## muzzer

Deaks has his Pivot Phoneix bikes back


----------



## frisky

My ColnagoC60, picture from a trip to Wales









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

frisky said:


> My ColnagoC60, picture from a trip to Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very pretty but what is that chainring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP

frisky said:


> My ColnagoC60, picture from a trip to Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice whip but it needs a Campagnolo groupset


----------



## frisky

garage_dweller said:


> Very pretty but what is that chainring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's by Absolute black
A bit like the old bio pace shimano did years ago
Froome uses something similar , good on the hills😊


----------



## frisky

THE CHAMP said:


> Nice whip but it needs a Campagnolo groupset


I had the Di2 on my last Colnago, couldn't afford a Campag electronic group set 🙄
My four other Colnago's have full Campag
The 60 just has the Bora's 😊


----------



## andy665

*Sons new bike*

Picked this up for my son a few weeks ago:

On One carbon frame
Hope front and rear hubs
Hope wheels
Hollowtech bottom bracket
Shimano SLX brakes
Shimano Deore XT rear derailleur
SLX front derailleur
Richley carbon bars
Smoothie Mixer headset
Raceface Evolve AM stem
Whyte seat
Fox 36 front forks
DMR V8 pedals

Needless to say he is made up with it


----------



## Kenan

andy665 said:


> Picked this up for my son a few weeks ago:
> 
> On One carbon frame
> 
> Hope front and rear hubs
> 
> Hope wheels
> 
> Hollowtech bottom bracket
> 
> Shimano SLX brakes
> 
> Shimano Deore XT rear derailleur
> 
> SLX front derailleur
> 
> Richley carbon bars
> 
> Smoothie Mixer headset
> 
> Raceface Evolve AM stem
> 
> Whyte seat
> 
> Fox 36 front forks
> 
> DMR V8 pedals
> 
> Needless to say he is made up with it
> 
> View attachment 59250


I used to have one, great hard tail


----------



## frisky

My sunny , summer's day ride
A Colnago Master , 30th Anniversary edition 
Chainset pantographed and polished 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP

frisky said:


> My sunny , summer's day ride
> A Colnago Master , 30th Anniversary edition
> Chainset pantographed and polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice looks my size to 22 inches ?


----------



## carrera2s

frisky said:


> My sunny , summer's day ride
> A Colnago Master , 30th Anniversary edition
> Chainset pantographed and polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice bike :thumb:


----------



## llowen27

*My Bianchi Oltre XR4*

Bianchi Oltre XR4
Shimano Ultegra Di2
Vision metron 5D bars
Lizard Skins bar tape
Fizik Antares saddle
Spin on these Back on Black 58 hand made wheels 
Continental GP4000SII
KMC light weight gold chain


----------



## Serkie

Refreshed my road bike during lock-down with a new paint job and some fresh bits.

*Before:*









*After:*
Climbing Wheelset:









Rolling Terrain Wheelset:


----------



## virgiltracey

Serkie said:


> Refreshed my road bike during lock-down with a new paint job and some fresh bits.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> Climbing Wheelset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Terrain Wheelset:


egg shaped rings as well! very nice


----------



## jenks

frisky said:


> My sunny , summer's day ride
> A Colnago Master , 30th Anniversary edition
> Chainset pantographed and polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely stunning.

I used to have a Raleigh Panasonic 501 team replica from 1986. Wish I still had it for that retro look.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Only a cheap old bike, but I strapped a Bafang electric motor on it a few years ago (battery in the luggage) and it takes some catching.


----------



## Sid

Meet "Bruce" the Brompton Electric M6L, Bolt Blue!
He is 4 weeks old...



http://imgur.com/PzN7SGG


Anybody else have a Brompton here, and/or an electric version? I'm looking for ideas on how to wash it, and also protect from rust at the same time to the folded hinge parts.


----------



## GrantB5




----------



## frisky

GrantB5 said:


>


Nice bike ! Are you six foot thirteen!! Looks a big framev


----------



## cossiecol

Let’s keep this on topic please


----------



## Steveom2

Just got this bad boy  any ideas on coating it?
It's a matt finish carbon

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Steveom2 said:


> Just got this bad boy  any ideas on coating it?
> It's a matt finish carbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure what you can use to protect it but that is a mighty fine looking bike mate


----------



## Steveom2

Cheers Pete 👍


----------



## percymon

Steveom2 said:


> Just got this bad boy  any ideas on coating it?
> It's a matt finish carbon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My new Giant is matt black paint, I used Gtechniq C5 in the end and it doesn't seem to have done any harm or darkened or glossed up the finish.

There are plenty of showroom posts here with carbon adorned cars so perhaps there are options to be found there too.

Enjoy the ride


----------



## detailR

It's cool to see that so many people are into bikes :thumb:

Here's mine.

2019 Vitus Sommet enduro bike.

20200410_120856 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

WeThePeople Trust

20200629_075827 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20200620_155029 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Rad stunts :lol:

20200620_145549 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

My old 2001 Hoffman Butcher I built up earlier this year.
I need to put pegs on, and it's the first time I've ever had a brake on a BMX, but that was mostly just to use up parts I had laying around. It'll almost certainly never get ridden 

20200522_164204 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

I have a jump bike too, but no photos of that to hand


----------



## frisky

Meet Kenny Kanzo

My new gravel bike, a Kanzo Fast 
Yes it is !
















42 single on the front and 11-46 on the back !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

This was my last bike purchase, a new winter/wet summer bike.
Enigma Etape, Campag Record 12 speed, Hope hubs and calipers.


----------



## ridders66

And this is my best bike, for dry sunny days.
Colnago C60, Campag Super Record RS, Edco wheels.


----------



## Serkie

New bike day...yey!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Serkie said:


> New bike day...yey!


Oooh, that is naughty looking! Add it to the extensive list of bikes I'm not allowed yet!


----------



## Trix

frisky said:


> My sunny , summer's day ride
> A Colnago Master , 30th Anniversary edition
> Chainset pantographed and polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a thing of beauty :thumb:


----------



## ridders66

Trix said:


> That is a thing of beauty :thumb:


One thing, you will never ever see a crappy looking Colnago. They seem to get better with age. I love them, I'm on my second one and I will never sell this one.


----------



## Trix

ridders66 said:


> One thing, you will never ever see a crappy looking Colnago. They seem to get better with age. I love them, I'm on my second one and I will never sell this one.


I have a 12 year old Primavera, nothing like this beauty but still pretty in it's own way


----------



## Kenan

Youngest son's third birthday and time for his first bike.









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

13 year old sons latest bike collected today, an absolutely immaculate 2017 Orange Alpine 160 Factory Edition, pretty rare and chock full of top spec components, this job is to get it invisiframed, fortunately there is a frame specific kit for it, her needed to sell his YT Tues downhill bike to get this but over the last couple of years has manged to trade up from a Carrera Hellcat though a streetwise combo of saving and a bit of wheeler dealering, pretty proud of him


----------



## TheRonin

my Enduro


----------



## LeeH

Bought a new gravel last week.


----------



## ridders66

My latest purchase, a new work bike.
Enigma Escape gravel frame, Shimano GRX drivetrain, Hope hubs, rims, brakes, BB, headset and pedals. Deda Zero100 stem, seat post, gravel bars.


----------

